# knitting tea party 23 january '15



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 23 January 15

The quarter inch of snow from this morning is slowly melting  it has stayed above freezing all day. The sky has that wintery white glow of overcast  it looks like it could snow again with very little effort. Was up early today for some reason  so just up from a short nap.

Ayden at home again from school  I wish the truant officer would just show up and haul him off to school  I think it would only take once. I kept silent  what can one say. I am just afraid this is going to fall on Heidi big time if she is not careful.

Did you know I was the tallest member of my family  I was 57-1.2 tall? My dad was an inch shorter than me  mother was 51-1/2 and dont you dare forget the half inch. Lol Mary Wilberta was taller than Rowena but they were both under 53. They have been on my mind a lot recently  does that happen as one ages  you start thinking about those that are gone? I miss my dad most of all  we were never close growing up  I can count on one hand the times he and I were alone together  he was first and foremost married to the church and we were just along for the ride. After I was married we were finally getting it together  I dont think we would have been great friends  who knows  and then he died when I was 24  he will be gone fifty years this year  25 October.

Some facts about Defiance, Ohio ---

Population in 2012: 16,838 (98% urban, 2% rural). Population change since 2000: +2.3%

Males: 8,141 (48.4%)
Females: 8,697 (51.6%)

Median resident age: 37.1 years
Ohio median age: 40.5 years
Zip codes: 43512.
Estimated median household income in 2012: $41,123 (it was $41,670 in 2000)
Defiance:	$41,123
OH:	$46,829
Estimated per capita income in 2012: $21,832

Defiance city income, earnings, and wages data

Estimated median house or condo value in 2012: $96,392 (it was $79,400 in 2000) 
Defiance:	$96,392
OH:	$127,600
Mean prices in 2011: All housing units: $111,896; Detached houses: $119,809; Townhouses or other attached units: $125,450; In 2-unit structures: $93,273; In 3-to-4-unit structures: $85,737; In 5-or-more-unit structures: $95,263; Mobile homes: $23,466

Median gross rent in 2012: $616.

Read more: http://www.city-data.com/city/Defiance-Ohio.html#ixzz3POOv8Jxz

Historical Timeline
The Great Black Swamp	Defiance County is a part of roughly 2000 square miles originally
known as the Black Swamp. The dense growth of trees and vegetation in the Black Swamp has provided excellent soil for farming throughout the region. The Indians called the area Grand AuGlaize prior to Fort Defiance being constructed. 
1712	Ottawa Indian Chief Pontiac was said to have been born in the area that is now named Pontiac Park.	
1792	Largest single Indian Council of the time took place at the confluence. Representatives of all of the tribes of the Northwest
met with British Agents to discuss their course of action against encroachment of Indian lands. 
1794	Anthony Wayne starts construction of Fort Defiance at the confluence of the Maumee and AuGlaize rivers. Fort Defiance served as one of Americas western-most outposts in the Ohio country. The Fort was evacuated after the signing of the Treaty of Greenville. 
1811-1828	Johnny Appleseed (Chapman) had a nursery on the north bank of the Maumee river. Defiance was his principal headquarters during this time. 
1812	William Henry Harrison ordered a fort built as a forward observation
post and supply depot for the American Army. This Fort was named Fort Winchester and stood on banks of the west side of the AuGlaize river. The Fort was abandoned in 1815. Shortly after, settlers inhabited the old Fort. The Plat of Streets for Defiance still follows the boundaries of Ft. Winchester. 
1812	Indian Scout Johnny Logan died and was carried 6 miles by Army Officers to Defiance where he was buried with full military Honors. Indian Scout Logan is the only Indian to receive that recognition in Ohio. 
1827	Reverend Elias Partee was sent by the Ohio M.E. Conference to the Fort Defiance Mission. Under his Direction, the first log church was built. 
1836	The Village of Defiance was incorporated and the first Mayor, John Lewis, was elected. 
1842 - 1845	Wabash and Eric Canal completed from Toledo to Defiance. This was a start in connecting the waters of Lake Erie with those of Ohio. The Miami Canal was completed. The completion of the Miami Canal created a great commercial thoroughfare for the city and did much for its early development. 
1845	William Holgate drafted a bill to make Defiance a separate County from Williams and rode to Columbus to deliver the bill. On March 13, 1845, the community celebrated becoming a county at the Old Fort Grounds 
1850	Modern day Defiance college began as the Defiance Female Seminary in 1850. The United Church of Christ created this institution to provide schooling for young women. In 1903, it formally became Defiance College. 
1866	The High School building was built on its beautiful site at the head of Clinton Street. 
1871	Defiance County Courthouse was erected. 
1904	The Defiance Public Library was built with funds from an Andrew Carnegie Grant. The building located near the grounds of Fort Defiance is still one of the most impressive buildings in the community.

Historical Markers
Marker #1 - Daeida Hartell Wilcox Beveridge
503 Defiance Avenue - Hicksville ~ Born in Hicksville in 1862, Daeida co-developed and named, the Los Angeles suburb of Hollywood, CA. She led development efforts, established much of the civic infrastructure and much of the commercial district. She continued to promote Hollywood until her death in 1914.

Amelia Swilley Bingham
One of the prominent Broadway actors of her era, Amelia was born in Hicksville in 1869. She debuted on Broadway in 1893 at the Bijou Theatre and achieved wide acclaim for her performances. As a pioneering
woman producer and director, Bingham served as the first president of the Professional Womans League. She died in New York in 1927.

Marker #2 - Spemica Lawba - Johnny Logan
Corner of Washington and Fort Streets ~ Following the declaration of war against England in 1812, Logan joined the American service. In November 1812, General Harrison directed Logan to take a small party ahead of General James Winchesters left wing to scout the area near the Rapids of the Maumee. Encountering a larger enemy force, Logans party retreated and was accused of disloyalty by General Price, second in command to Winchester. Indignant, Logan left with Captain Johnny and Bright Horn to prove his innocence. They were, however, captured near Turkeyfoot Creek. During their escape, Logan was severely wounded. He died on November 25, 1812. Army officers carried Logans body six miles to Ft. Defiance and was buried with full military honors, the only Indian to receive that recognition in Ohio.

Marker #3 - Tale of Ensign James Liggett
Deleware Bend Road ~ After American militia troops forcibly ended the 1812 siege of Ft. Wayne, General Winchesters Army tried to stop the advancing British troops. After three days of difficult march, Liggett of the 17th Regiment, volunteered to lead a group of four scouts to Ft. Defiance. The group was surprised and killed about September 25th. The Americans tried twice to recover the bodies, but were ambushed by Native Americans sympathetic to the British. Their bodies were finally recovered and buried in a common grave.

Major Adam Charles Muir, 41st Regiment of Foot
Major Adam Muir combined forces from British regulars, Canadian volunteers, and 800 Native American dispatching from Detroit to siege Ft. Wayne. He moved his heavy cannons by boat to the site of the old Ft. Defiance. Muir tried to set up several defense positions to engage General Winchesters army but his Indian allies melted away. He then retreated back to Detroit. This site represents the southern most point of the British invasion into Ohio during the War of 1812.

Marker #4 - Fort Winchester
Fort Street ~ General William Henry Harrison ordered the construction of Fort Winchester early October 1812, completed October 15th, 1812. The fort served as an observation post and supply depot for the American Army. Its shape was a parallelogram, measuring 600 by 300 feet. The Army abandoned the post in the spring of 1815, after the war in the northwest ended. Shortly after, settlers inhabited the fort. The grid of streets from 1822 - still followed in the 21st century.

Marker #5 - Evansport
01258 Main Street, Evansport ~ Evansport was named after brothers Amos and Albert Evans who, with Jacob Coy, had the village surveyed next to the Tiffin River on Dec. 14th, 1835. Early growth was spurred my its mills, providing settlers with lumber and other supplies. At its peak in 1880, there were 300 residents. Fires in 1893, 1921, and 1925 destroyed many of its downtown businesses. In 1940, they organized a fire department and purchased a truck.

Marker #6 - Winchesters Camp No. 3
St Rt 424 ~ Camp No. 3 was located about 6 miles below Ft. Winchester on the north side of the Maumee River. Militiamen from Kentucky occupied the camp during November and December of 1812. They were unaware of the weather in the mid-winter in the Black Swamp and began referring to it as Fort Salvation. Camp No. 3 covered about 40 acres.

The Old Kentucky Burial 
During the construction of the Miami and Erie Canal, in 1845, workers dug up the burial grounds of Winchesters Camp No. 3.,When Samuel Rohn, an early settler, purchased the property in 1822 portions of the camp walls were still standing. It is believed that approximately 300 Kentucky soldiers are buried there.

Marker #7 - Winchesters Camp No. 2
East River Road ~ After the completion of Fort Winchester, General Winchester ordered troops to cross to the north side of the Maumee. The troops only occupied the site for 9 days in November 1812. Camp site 2 proved to be too wet and marshy, he then ordered troops to Camp site No. 3, six miles downriver.

Preston Island
The island is named after William Preston, a veteran of the War of 1812 who settled here. During the war, the island was used to hold cattle for the Army. After the Civil War, the island became popular for reunions for veterans and their families. The island had a racetrack, grandstands, auditorium and baseball diamond. The mighty flood of March 1913 swept away the islands facilities.

Notable Natives
Michelle Burke | 1970 -
Actress Michelle Gray Burke was born in Defiance on November 30, 1970. She is best known for her roles as Jodi Kramer in the 1993 film Dazed and Confused and as Connie Conehead in the 1993 film Coneheads. She also appeared in the 1994 movie Major League II. Michelle also is credited as Michelle Rene Thomas and Michelle Thomas. She is married to Singer/Songwriter Scott Thomas. Michelle plays the role of Lauren in the upcoming movie Laughing Out Loud.

Alan Francis | 1969 -
Alan started his career at the age of 10, winning his first world junior title at just 12 years old. He has won the Mens World Horseshoe Championship 16 times. He is also the only player to consistently pitch over 90% and is regarded by many as the greatest horseshoe pitcher ever. The New York Times wrote that he may be the most dominant athlete in any sport in the country. Alan and his family currently live and work in Defiance.

Sam Hornish Jr. | 1979 -
Born and raised in the Defiance Area , Sam won the 2006 Indianapolis 500 and became the first driver to ever overtake for the lead on the races final lap. He became the first 3-time champion in IRL history. Sam and his family reside in the Napoleon area. Sam currently races the Sprint Cup Series.

Chad Billingsley | 1984 -
Chad is currently a right handed pitcher for the Los Angeles Dodgers. As a senior at Defiance High School in 2003, he pitched in 11 games and was 6-1 with a 1.49 ERA, striking out 113 and walking only 16 in 56 innings. Billingsley was the first round pick (24th overall for the Dodgers in the 2003 Major League Baseball Draft.)

Jonathon Jon Niese | 1986 -
Jon was raised in Defiance where he attended Defiance High School. In Little League and high school Niese was a teammate of Dodger pitcher Chad Billingsley. In the 2005 Major League Baseball Draft the New York Mets chose Niese in the 7th Round. He was named one of the five starting pitchers on Baseball Americas 2010 All-Rookie Team.

Don Midnight Miller | 1902 - 1979
Born March 29th, 1902 in Defiance, Miller followed his three brothers to the University of Notre Dame where he was one of the famous Four Horseman. Coach Knute Rockne called Miller the greatest open field runner I ever had. When his playing career ended, he coached at several colleges and then moved on to become a lawyer in the Cleveland area. In 1970 he was inducted into the College Football Hall of Fame.

William Edward Wild Bill Davison | 1906 - 1989
A native of Defiance, Davison was billed as the Trumpet King. A fiery jazz cornet player who emerged in the 1920s that had a fierce uninhibited way of attacking a beat. He is best remembered for his association with bandleader Eddie Condon whom he worked and recorded with. The tag Wild Bill was not a reflection of his music style but of his reputation in his private lifestyle. He continued playing and globetrotting the world until his death at the age of 83.

Terry Ryan | 1946 - 2007
Terry Tuff Ryan was born in Defiance, Ohio the sixth child of Kelly and Evelyn Lehman Ryan. She graduated from Defiance High School in 1964 and graduated with a B.S. In English and Journalism from Bowling Green State University in 1969. Terry was the writing half of the cartooning team of T.O. Sylvester that ran weekly in the San Francisco Chronicle. Terry wrote The Prize Winner of Defiance, Ohio following the death of her mother Evelyn Ryan in 1998. The book has been adapted into a movie produced by DreamWorks and Revolution Studios that premiered in the fall of 2005. After a long bout with cancer, Terry Ryan died on May 16, 2007.

Michael Hitchcock | 1958 -
Currently starring in the series Glee as Dalton Rumba, Michael was born in Defiance, Ohio on July 28th, 1958. He is an actor, screenwriter and television producer. Michael is known for his role in the movie House Arrest, as well as televisions credits that include Men of a Certain Age, MADtv, Desperate Housewives and Arrested Development.

Well  that is enough about defiance. You notice the lack of things to do  although they do have a miniature golf setup during the summer. I keep hoping that The Outback or Olive Garden find their way her  also a Target  like them much better than wally world.

My first set of recipes are all liquid. The first six recipes were from an article on smoothies that are good for your skin.

Sonia Kashuk's Matcha Green Tea and Almond Milk Latte

"Matcha powder has endless health benefits and is a powerful source of antioxidants; one cup 
of matcha tea is equal to 10 glasses of regular green tea! Almond milk is rich in vitamin B2, 
which promotes skin hydration, and B3, which aids in circulation; both result in glowing skin. 
Almond milk also has anti-aging qualities, with vitamin E to protect skin from free radicals!" 
Sonia Kashuk, a makeup artist and the founder of Sonia Kashuk Beauty

1 cup almond milk
1 tablespoon matcha green tea powder
1/4 cup boiling water
1 packet Truvia

Add matcha powder to a cup and pour in boiling water, stirring until the powder dissolves completely. 
On the stove, heat the almond milk over medium-high heat until it begins to boil, stirring slowly with a whisk. 
Pour hot almond milk into the water-matcha mix and add Truvia to taste.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/beauty-pictures/delicious-good-for-your-skin-drinks.aspx#08

Joanna Vargas's Green Juice

"I love this green juice! The greens instantly hydrate the skin while encouraging lymphatic drainage, 
so you are de-puffed and glowing!" 
Joanna Vargas, celebrity facialist and founder of Joanna Vargas Salon and Skin Care Collection

1 apple (any variety) 
4 celery stalks
1 bunch parsley
2 handfuls spinach
2 carrots
1 beet
1/2 handful kale
Lemon and ginger to taste

Combine all ingredients in a juicer (or a powerful blender) and enjoy!

http://www.everydayhealth.com/beauty-pictures/delicious-good-for-your-skin-drinks.aspx#02

Kimberly Snyder's Rain Forest Acaí Smoothie

"Acai is loaded with beneficial nutrients and antioxidants, including omega-3 fatty acids, which 
maintain the structure and fluidity of cell membranes, promoting youthful, smooth, and radiant skin 
by keeping skin cells hydrated and strong."
Kimberly Snyder, a celebrity nutritionist and the author of Beauty Detox Foods

1/2 avocado (optional, to make smoothie thicker and more filling) 
1 packet frozen acai berries
2 cups unsweetened almond milk
Stevia to taste

Using a powerful blender, blend the acai and almond milk at a low speed until you've broken down 
the acai then switch to a higher speed. Once the drink is smooth, sprinkle in the Stevia. 
Add half an avocado if you want a denser snack or dessert. Enjoy!

http://www.everydayhealth.com/beauty-pictures/delicious-good-for-your-skin-drinks.aspx#03

Joy Bauer's Pretty Potion

"This 'pretty potion' is loaded with specific nutrients to promote a gorgeous, radiant complexion. 
Carrots supply skin-protecting beta-carotene; beets are packed with antioxidants; lemon juice 
provides wrinkle-fighting vitamin C; and ginger is a potent anti-inflammatory that will reduce puffiness. 
Get ready for your close-up!" Joy Bauer, creator of JoyBauer.com

1/2 lemon, juiced
2 cups baby carrots (approximately 20) 
2 1/2 small beets, boiled, roasted, or canned
1 small Gala apple, cored, peel on 
1 strip of ginger (1/4 inch by 2 inches long)

Cut all ingredients small enough so they fit in your juicer. Then turn on the juicer and add ingredients. 
For extra fiber, mix in some of the discarded pulp.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/beauty-pictures/delicious-good-for-your-skin-drinks.aspx#04

Nicholas Perricone's Watercress Smoothie

"Nutrient-rich watercress has been used as a tonic since ancient times to cleanse the blood and liver 
of toxins and promote an overall feeling of good health. It has been useful in treating eczema, acne, 
rashes, and other skin infections. A daily serving will keep skin radiant, healthy, and youthful." 
Nicholas Perricone, MD, a dermatologist and the author of The Perricone Cure

1 cup watercress
4 celery stalks
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 medium-sized organic apple
1 1/2 cups of water

Wash the celery, apple, and watercress thoroughly. Place all ingredients in a blender and blend 
until smooth. Serve immediately.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/beauty-pictures/delicious-good-for-your-skin-drinks.aspx#05

Frank Lipman's Kale, Mint, and Coconut Smoothie

"Kale is packed with vitamins, minerals, and phytochemicals. Plus, it contains a lot of water, which 
helps keep you hydrated and contributes to beautiful skin and hair. Mint has anti-inflammatory properties, 
and coconut water is rich in antioxidants, which are nutrients that help remove free radicals caused 
by outside stressors that may damage your skin."  
Frank Lipman, MD, Integrative and Functional Medicine physician and the

founder of the Eleven Eleven Wellness Center

1 tablespoon chia seeds
1/4 cup fresh mint
1 small box coconut water (11 ounces) 
1 cup shredded lacinato kale (also known as dinosaur kale and Tuscan kale) 
1 serving nondairy protein powder (I recommend Be Well Sustain) 
1 lime, juiced 
4 ice cubes

Place ingredients in a blender and blend until smooth and creamy.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/beauty-pictures/delicious-good-for-your-skin-drinks.aspx#06

Banana Chocolate Almond Smoothie
posted by Emily Bites

Yield: 2 (1 cup) servings

Ingredients:

1 medium ripe banana (make sure its ripe, if you use a green-skinned banana it will lose a lot of flavor)
5.3 oz coconut flavored Greek yogurt (I used Dannon Light & Fit Greek Toasted Coconut Vanilla)
½ cup unsweetened vanilla coconut milk
1 tablespoon unsweetened cocoa powder
½ cup ice (I just threw in 5-6 cubes)

Directions:

Combine all ingredients in a blender and blend until smooth and well combined. Recipe yields about 2 cups.

Weight Watchers Points Plus**:
3 per (1 cup) serving* (P+ calculated using the recipe builder on weightwatchers.com)

Nutrition Information (per 1 cup serving)*:

110 calories, 20 g carbs, 2 g fat, 8 g protein, 3 g fiber (from myfitnesspal.com)

*If you want to drink the whole recipe, it will be 6 Weight Watchers Points Plus and 220 calories, 40 carbs, 3 fat, 15 protein, 6 fiber

**If you choose to track your smoothies without using the recipe builder (so that fruit is free), youll just track everything but the banana  Ive seen people track it both ways, so do whatever works for you

http://www.emilybites.com/2015/01/banana-chocolate-almond-smoothie.html

Cherry Cobbler Smoothies Recipe

MAKES:5 servings

Ingredients

2 cups vanilla yogurt
1/2 cup orange juice
1/4 cup honey
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 teaspoon almond extract
2 cups ice cubes
2 cups frozen pitted dark sweet cherries
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon

Directions

In a blender, combine all ingredients; cover and process for 30 seconds or until smooth. Pour into chilled glasses; serve immediately. Yield: 5 servings.

Originally published as Cherry Cobbler Smoothies in Taste of Home's Holiday & Celebrations Cookbook Annual 2012, p30

Nutritional Facts
1 cup equals 197 calories, 2 g fat (1 g saturated fat), 5 mg cholesterol, 66 mg sodium, 40 g carbohydrate, 2 g fiber, 6 g protein.

www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/cherry-cobbler-smoothies#ixzz3PN0iqbqa

Sugar-Free Chocolate Chip and Mint Whip

You can thank stevia, mint, and avocado for a dessert-worthy sip without the sugar high. 
This quick and easy recipe was created by Sarah Wilson, author of I Quit Sugar, a book about her journey of cutting sugar from her diet in order to treat a thyroid condition.

Ingredients

1 2/3 cups homemade Almond Milk (recipe available in I Quit Sugar) 
1 small ripe avocado
Large handful mint leaves
3 tablespoons organic whey-based protein powder (optional) 
1-2 generous pinches powdered stevia, to taste
Small handful of ice cubes
2 tablespoons cacao nibs

Directions:

Throw all the ingredients, except the cacao nibs, into a blender and blend until smooth. Toss in the nibs and blend for an extra few pulses.

Note: Wilson uses her own homemade almond milk; if you chose to use store-bought almond milk, look for a brand that includes no added sugar.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/news/sugar-free-chocolate-chip-mint-whip-recipe/

Chef Richard's Cranberry Jeltzer

A nice alternative to soda is a Jeltzer. It typically consists of 1 part fruit juice, and 3 parts seltzer water. You can really spruce up a Jeltzer by adding an array of garnishes to it, like mint or fresh fruit.

Serves 6

Ingredients:

1 1/2 cup sweetened cranberry juice
4 1/2 cups seltzer water
2 oranges, 1 cut in half, 1 cut in rings
1/2 cup of fresh mint, torn

Directions:

Tear up the leaves of some mint and place in a pitcher with ice. Squeeze the juice from one orange into the pitcher.

Pour 1 part cranberry juice, and 3 parts chilled seltzer water over the juice.

Fill each glass with the Jeltzer, garnish with a slice of orange.

Nutritional information (per serving): Calories: 25, Fat calories: 0, Total fat: 0 g, Sat. fat: 0 g, Cholesterol: 0 mg, Sodium 0 mg, Total carbohydrates: 6 g, Fiber: 0 g, Sugars: 3 g, Protein: 0 g

http://www.everydayhealth.com/news/chef-richards-cranberry-jeltzer/

now that we are well hydrated I thought we could look at salads I found. I do enjoy a good green salad with blue cheese dressing but I also like when one starts throwing all kinds of things in the salad from meat to vegies. I used to make salad in a garbage sack  just kept throwing things in and then start adding the dressing bit by bit  one can have too much dressing  and then I would close the top and just kind of manhandle the bag  check and see how it was  repeat if necessary. The nice thing about using a bag is you can throw it away  plus if you keep it closed the salad will keep nicely for several days  and I can eat salad several times a day  I am a great grazer  and salad can fill you up without adding big number calories.

Endive and Pomegranate Salad Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Shellfish

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 292, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 244mg, Dietary Fiber: 13g, Total Fat: 19g, Carbs: 32g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 5g 
Carb Choices: 1.5

Ingredients

6 tablespoon pomegranate juice 
3 tablespoon oil, canola 
2 teaspoon mustard, dijon-style 
1 clove(s) garlic, minced 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
pepper, black ground, to taste 
2 large orange(s), navel 
2 head(s) endive, Belgian 
1 cup(s) watercress 
1 medium avocado 
12 medium shrimp, cooked 
1 cup(s) pomegranate

Preparation

To prepare dressing:

Whisk dressing ingredients in a small bowl.

To prepare salad:

Peel oranges with a paring knife, removing the white pith. Quarter and slice the oranges.

Wipe endives with a damp cloth (do not soakthey tend to absorb water); cut into 1/4-inch-thick slices.

Wash and dry watercress.

Peel and pit avocado; cut into thin slices lengthwise.

To assemble salads:

Alternate avocado slices and orange sections in a fan shape on each of 4 salad plates. Top with endive, watercress and shrimp, if using. Drizzle with dressing, sprinkle with pomegranate seeds and serve.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/endive--pomegranate-salad

Mediterranean Orzo Salad

Servings: 12

Ingredients

1/4 cup Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1 whole Lemon, Juiced
1 clove Garlic, Minced
Salt And Pepper, to taste
12 ounces, weight Orzo Pasta, Cooked, Drained, And Cooled
1 cup Red Grape Or Cherry Tomatoes
1 cup Yellow Grape Or Cherry Tomatoes
1 cup Kalamata Olives, Halved
1 cup Crumbled Feta Cheese
1 cup Chickpeas, Drained.
1/2 whole Red Onion, Diced
3 Tablespoons Minced Fresh Parsley

Preparation Instructions

In a jar or bowl, mix together the olive oil, lemon juice, garlic, salt, and pepper until totally combined.

Place the orzo and all the other ingredients in a large mixing bowl and pour the dressing over the top. Stir to combine, taste and adjust seasonings, and refrigerate at least an hour before serving.

Top with more feta and parsley and serve as a main dish salad or with grilled chicken, fish, or burgers!

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2015/01/mediterranean-orzo-salad

Broccoli Salad With Creamy Feta Dressing Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 122, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 260mg, Dietary Fiber: 4g, Total Fat: 3g, Carbs: 18g, Cholesterol: 11mg, Protein: 7g 
Carb Choices: 1

Ingredients

1/3 cup(s) cheese, feta, crumbled 
1/4 cup(s) yogurt, fat-free plain 
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
1 clove(s) garlic, minced 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground 
8 ounce(s) broccoli, crowns, trimmed and finely chopped 
7 ounce(s) beans, garbanzo (chickpeas), rinsed 
1/2 cup(s) pepper(s), red, bell, chopped

Preparation

Whisk feta, yogurt, lemon juice, garlic and pepper in a medium bowl until combined.

Add broccoli, chickpeas and bell pepper; toss to coat. Serve at room temperature or chilled.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/broccoli-salad-with-creamy-feta-dressing.aspx

Kale and Apple Salad with Garlicky Dressing

Garlicky Dressing with Kale and Apples
A recipe from The Bitten Word

Serves 4

Yields a little more than 1 cup of dressing; you'll have dressing left over for another day.

INGREDIENTS

For the dressing:

1 large head of garlic (approximately 20 cloves) 
2 Tablespoons fresh lemon juice
2 teaspoons nutritional yeast
3 Tablespoons apple cider vinegar
2 Tablespoons liquid aminos
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
3/4 cup extra virgin olive oil

For the salad:

1 pound kale, trimmed, stems removed, and chopped
1 small sweet apple (we prefer Honeycrisp), cored and cut into thin slices
Toasted walnuts, optional

METHOD

Make the dressing:

Using the flat side of a knife, smash and then peel the garlic cloves and place them in a food processor. Add the remaining ingredients. Process until smooth (30 to 60 seconds). Taste the dressing and adjust to your liking. If it's too garlicky for you, add up to another 1/4 cup of oil.

Toss your desired amount of dressing dressing with the kale and apples.

We prefer a pretty heavy dose of this dressing on a kale salad (2 to 3 tablespoons per serving).

www.thebittenword.com

Roasted Acorn and Delicata Squash Salad

Serves 4 to 6

Ingredients

1 medium acorn squash (1 1/2 lb), quartered lengthwise, seeded, cut into 1/3" slices

1 medium delicata squash (1 lb), halved lengthwise, seeded, cut into 1/3" slices

2 tbsp plus 1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil, divided
sea salt

freshly ground black pepper

4 tsp unpasteurized apple cider vinegar

1/2 cup cooked wheat berries, drained, cooled

2 oz small red or green mustard leaves (about 4 c
ups, loosely packed)

2 oz arugula leaves (about 4 cups, loosely packed)

1/4 cup thinly sliced red pearl onions or shallots

4 oz aged goat cheese, rind removed, shaved

1/4 cup Spiced Pumpkin Seeds

Preparation

Preheat oven to 400°. Line 2 rimmed baking sheets with parchment paper. Place acorn squash slices on 1 tray and sliced delicata on the other. Toss each with 1 Tbsp oil, 1/4 tsp salt, and a pinch of pepper.

Place in oven and roast for 30 minutes; flip squash, rotate the trays, and roast for another 10-15 minutes or until just beginning to brown. Remove from oven and set aside to cool.

Whisk vinegar, 1/4 cup oil, 1/4 tsp salt, and pepper to taste in a bowl; stir in wheat berries.

Spread half of greens over a serving platter or bottom of a wide bowl, then add half of acorn squash, delicata squash, pearl onions, goat cheese, and pumpkin seeds. Drizzle with half of dressing; repeat with remaining ingredients and dressing. Toss lightly; serve immediately.

Reprinted from At Home in the Whole Food Kitchen, by Amy Chaplin, Copyright © 2014, published by Roost Books.

Nutrition Information: per serving (4 servings) - Calories 412 - Carbohydrates 38 g - Fat 27 g - Protein 10 g - Saturated Fat7 g - Sodium 786 mg - Polyunsaturated Fat 3 g - Fiber 6 g - Monounsaturated Fat17 g - Cholesterol 13 mg

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Roasted-Acorn-and-Delicata-Squash-Salad

Gabrielle Hamilton's Escarole Salad in the Roman Puntarelle Style

Adapted slightly from Prune (Random House, 2014)

Serves 4

Ingredients

3/4 to 1 pound Belgian endive
4 to 5 cloves burning, sticky fresh garlic, peeled
3 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
10 anchovy fillets in oil
2 serious pinches kosher salt
1/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
Freshly ground black pepper
1 cup crushed ice

Directions

Trim the brown bits at the base of each head of endive. Cut into long, thin strips, top to bottom, like straw. Place in a metal bowl and scatter the ice on top.

Mince the anchovies very fine.

Microplane the garlic, wasting none.

Whisk together the garlic, anchovies, lemon juice, extra-virgin olive oil, salt, and many grinds of black pepper.

Drizzle all over the endive and toss well to blend with the cold water from the melting ice.

Be sure it has all its accumulated dressing when you portion -- the garlic is ferocious and needs to be tamed by the water.

www.food52.com/recipes/33079-gabrielle-hamilton-s-escarole-salad-in-the-roman-puntarelle-style

Creamy Chopped Cauliflower Salad Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Egg
Vegetarian
Most Popular
Heart-Healthy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): Calories: 54, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 128mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 2g, Carbs: 9g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 2g 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients

5 tablespoon mayonnaise, reduced-fat 
2 tablespoon vinegar, cider 
1 small shallot(s), finely chopped 
1/2 teaspoon caraway seeds, (optional) 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground, freshly ground 
3 cup(s) cauliflower, florets, chopped, (about 1/2 large head) 
2 cup(s) lettuce, romaine heart spears, chopped 
1 medium apple, red, tart-sweet, chopped

Preparation

Whisk mayonnaise, vinegar, shallot, caraway seeds (if using) and pepper in a large bowl until smooth.

Add cauliflower, romaine and apple; toss to coat.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/creamy-chopped-cauliflower-salad

today is laundry day  actually  any day of the week can be laundry day in my house  Heidi does laundry every day  lots of dirty clothes when there are eight in the family. Phyllis hangs everything out  everything that is except underwear. I am washing up my bedding and would love to hang it outside  it always smells so fresh  however  today I dont think it would dry. There is no wind and it is really damp outside. Looks like 31° is going to be the high for today although without the wind it feels a little warmer.

Alexis, her girlfriend Jennifer both went to kennedys house last night  thing their thought was that there would be no school today being we were to get more freezing rain. Surprise  there wasnt even a delay. So they all probably rode to school with kennedy. These three girls have been close friends all through high school  they were the water girls for the football team the last two years  they will have a lot of memories to put in their yearbook. I hope they stay close as they all leave to start college in the fall. Somewhere around the second weekend of June Heidi will have her graduation party  also a party for bailee as she leave junior high and becomes an official high school freshman.

Alexis and bailee do not get along. Most of the blame rests of alexiss shoulders. Sometimes the words that come out of her mouth to bailee make my blood run cold. What makes it so bad is that bailee wants to be just like Alexis and wants them to be good friends  and Alexis will have none of it. Boys are so much easier to raise.

When I was sick I would have given anything for a bowl of Phylliss white chicken chili. She makes the best soups. I may ask Heidi if I may have a quart of homemade veggie soup that Phyllis made. That sounds good for dinner. I am also hungry for meatloaf. $4.95/pound for ground round with a Kroger card  but I will bite the bullet and buy two pounds  I want some that bad. Lol

I know I gave a slew of soup recipes last week but have a few new ones I want to share.

Roasted Pear-Butternut Soup With Crumbled Stilton Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 236, Saturated Fat: 4g, Sodium: 721mg, Dietary Fiber: 6g, Total Fat: 10g, Carbs: 34g, Cholesterol: 11mg, Protein: 6g 
Carb Choices: 2

Ingredients

2 medium pear(s), ripe, peeled, quartered and cored 
2 pounds squash, butternut, peeled, seeded, and cut into 2-inch chunks 
2 medium tomato(es), cored and quartered 
1 large leek(s), pale green and white parts only, halved lengthwise, sliced and washed thoroughly 
2 clove(s) garlic, crushed 
2 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1/2 teaspoon salt, divided 
pepper, black ground, to taste 
4 cup(s) broth, vegetable, or reduced-sodium chicken broth, divided 
2/3 cup(s) cheese, stilton, or other blue-veined cheese, crumbled 
1 tablespoon chives, fresh, or scallion greens, thinly sliced

Preparation

Preheat oven to 400°F.

Combine pears, squash, tomatoes, leek, garlic, oil, 1/4 teaspoon salt and pepper in a large bowl; toss to coat.

Spread evenly on a large rimmed baking sheet.

Roast, stirring occasionally, until the vegetables are tender, 40 to 55 minutes. Let cool slightly.

Place half the vegetables and 2 cups broth in a blender; puree until smooth. Transfer to a large saucepan. Puree the remaining vegetables and 2 cups broth. Add to the pan and stir in the remaining 1/4 teaspoon salt.

Cook the soup over medium-low heat, stirring, until hot, about 10 minutes. Divide among 6 bowls and garnish with cheese and chives (or scallion greens).

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/roasted-pearbutternut-soup-with-crumbled-stilton

Broccoli Cheese Soup with Cheddar Bobbers

This luscious, cheesy soup is so delicious, it's easy to forget it's also veggie-laden and a snap to put together.

servings4

Ingredients:

1 can (10.2 oz) Pillsbury Grands! refrigerated buttermilk biscuits (5 biscuits) 
2 cups shredded medium Cheddar cheese (8 oz) 
1/4 cup butter 
2 cups diced onions (2 large) 
1/4 cup all-purpose flour 
3 cups whole milk 
1 bag (12 oz) Green Giant Steamers frozen chopped broccoli

Directions:

Heat oven to 350°F. Line large cookie sheet with cooking parchment paper. Separate dough into 5 biscuits. Separate each biscuit into 2 layers, then press each to form 4-inch round.

For each bobber, place 1 tablespoon cheese in center of 1 round. Pull up dough around cheese, and pinch to seal. Place bobbers seam side up 2 inches apart on cookie sheet. Bake 15 to 17 minutes or until golden brown.

Meanwhile, in 5-quart Dutch oven, melt butter over medium-high heat. Add onions and 1/2 teaspoon salt; cook 4 to 6 minutes, stirring frequently, until browned. Add flour and cook, stirring constantly, 1 to 2 minutes or until lightly browned.

Slowly stream in milk, stirring constantly. Heat to simmering; reduce heat and cook 5 minutes longer, stirring frequently, until milk has thickened.

Turn off heat; add remaining cheese. Stir to melt cheese.

Meanwhile, make broccoli as directed on bag. Stir broccoli into soup. Divide soup among 4 large bowls. Serve each with 2 or 3 bobbers.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving- Calories 740 - Calories from Fat 400 - Total Fat 44g - Saturated Fat 26g - Trans Fat 1g  Cholesterol 110mg  Sodium 1440mg  Total Carbohydrate 59g - Dietary Fiber 4g - Sugars 20g  Protein 27g
Exchanges:
1 Starch; 0 Fruit; 2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 1/2 Milk; 2 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 2 High-Fat Meat; 4 1/2 Fat; 
Carbohydrate Choices: 4

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/broccoli-cheese-soup-with-cheddar-bobbers

Egyptian Tomato Soup

Serves 4

Ingredients

1 tablespoon unsalted butter or olive oil
1 medium yellow onion, finely chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
1 (4-ounce) jar diced pimiento peppers
1 (14.5-ounce) can diced tomatoes, with their juices (or 1 pound fresh tomatoes) 
1 (14.5-ounce) can low-sodium chicken or vegetable broth (or 2 cups homemade chicken or vegetable stock) 
1/2 teaspoon chili powder
1/4 teaspoon paprika
1 lime cut into wedges
Salt and freshly ground black pepper

Directions

In a large stockpot over medium heat, melt the butter. Add the onion and garlic, and cook until soft, about 5 minutes.

Add the pimientos and tomatoes, cover and cook gently over low heat for 10 minutes.

Add the stock, chili powder, and paprika and cook for an additional 5 minutes.

Using an immersion blender, puree until almost smooth (or transfer to a food processor or blender and puree). Season with salt and pepper to taste. Serve with fresh lime wedges.

This recipe is courtesy of Patti Londre. Patti is a home economist and longtime food marketing professional who publishes recipes for home cooking and experiences from global travel at Worth The Whisk. She is also the producer of Camp Blogaway Bootcamp for Food & Recipe Bloggers.

This post has been updated. Originally published August 2010.

Per serving, based on 4 servings: Calories 85 - Fat 4.4 g - Saturated 0.5 g -Trans 0 g - Carbs 10.1 g - Fiber 2.2 g -Sugars 4.6 g - Protein 3.6 g - Sodium 49 mg

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-egyptian-tomato-soup-weeknight-dinner-recipes-from-the-kitchn

Quick and Easy Cream of Mushroom Soup

8 servings

Ingredients

2 lb. assorted fresh mushrooms; washed, stemmed and cut into 1/4" slices 
1 yellow onion, diced 
4 cloves garlic, minced 
1 C. half and half cream 
4 C. reduced sodium chicken stock 
2 Tbs. cornstarch 
6 C. water 
2 tsp. black pepper 
1/2 C. parsley, chopped

Directions

Heat oil in bottom of large pot over medium heat.

Sauté onion and garlic until tender.

Pour mixture in blend.

Add 1 C. water and mix well until smooth. You may need to add more to circulate the mixture. Return to pot.

Add remaining water, chicken stock, and mushrooms. Bring to a simmer. Cook for 40 to 45 minutes.

Mix cornstarch with cold water to make smooth. Stir into soup and let it simmer. Add half and half. Stir.

Remove from heat and serve immediately. Season with black pepper and parsley.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/quick_and_easy_cream_of_mushroom_soup.htm

Sour Pumpkin Soup

Ingredients

7 C. vegetable stock 
1 1/2 C. pumpkin puree 
1 1/4 tsp. ground cinnamon, divided 
1 tsp. chili powder 
1/4 tsp. allspice 
1/4 tsp. ground ginger 
1/4 tsp. ground nutmeg 
2 Tbs. honey 
1/2 C. sour cream 
Salt and pepper to taste

Directions

In a large pot over medium heat, mix pumpkin puree and vegetable stock until smooth.

Bring to a simmer.

Add 1/4 tsp. cinnamon, the remaining spices and honey.

Cook for 20 to 25 minutes. Add more water if too thick.

Remove from heat and whisk in sour cream.

Season with salt and pepper to taste.

Garnish with remaining cinnamon before serving.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/sour_pumpkin_soup.htm

Lasagna Soup

Servings: 6  Size: about 1 1/3 cups  Old Pts: 5  Weight Watcher Points+: 7 pt 
Calories: 292  Fat: 10 g  Carb: 29 g  Fiber: 4 g  Protein: 22 g  Sugar: 2 g
Sodium: 739 mg  Cholest: 8.5 mg

Ingredients:

For the soup:
cooking spray 
14 oz sweet Italian chicken sausage, casing removed 
1/2 onion, chopped 
2 crushed cloves garlic 
4 tbsp chopped fresh parsley, divided 
3 cups low-sodium, fat-free chicken broth* 
2 1/2 cups water 
2 cups quick marinara sauce 
2 bay leaves 
fresh cracked black pepper 
6 oz broken lasagna noodles, whole wheat or gluten free*

For topping:

6 tbsp part skim shredded mozzarella cheese* 
1/2 cup part skim ricotta cheese 
3 tbsp grated parmesan cheese 
2 tbsp chopped fresh parsley 
1/4 cup fresh basil chiffonade

Directions:

Heat a large soup pot or Dutch oven over medium heat, spray with oil and add the sausage; cook until browned, breaking it up as it cooks with a wooden spoon about 4 to 5 minutes.

Add the chopped onion and crushed garlic and cook 2 to 3 minutes.

Add the parsley, broth, water, marinara sauce, bay leaves and fresh black pepper and bring to a boil; cover, reduce heat and simmer about 30 minutes.

In a medium bowl combine the ricotta, parmesan, and 2 tbsp parsley and mix.

Add the broken pasta and cook uncovered according to package directions.

Divide between 6 bowls and top each with 2 tbsp ricotta cheese mixture, mozzarella, fresh cracked pepper and fresh basil on top.

Makes about 8 cups

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2015/01/lasagna-soup.html#more

VERDE CHICKEN SOUP RECIPE
Author: ©Amy Johnson | She Wears Many Hats

A few soup making tips:

When making soups, stews or sauces, flavors of the spices used are intensified if they are toasted at the start. To do that all youll need to do is begin warming the oil in the pot, add spices and stir until fragrant. Easy and so worth the extra flavor. Plus I love the way it makes the house smell! It gets everyone hungry real quick.

Serves: 8

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 cup diced sweet onion
1 teaspoon dried cilantro
½ teaspoon cumin
½ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon ground black pepper
16 ounces salsa verde
15-ounces cannellini beans or Great Northern beans
1 pound (about 4 cups) shredded cooked chicken
32 ounces chicken broth or stock

optional garnish: sour cream, fresh cilantro, chives or green onion

Instructions

Heat oil in a large saucepan over medium heat. Add diced onion and cook, stirring occasionally for 4-5 minutes.

Add cumin, cilantro, salt and pepper, continue to stir and cook for another 1 minute, until fragrant.

Stir in salsa verde and bring to a simmer, stirring occasionally.

Add remaining ingredients, bring to a simmer. Salt and pepper to taste, lower heat and cook covered for about 20 minutes.

Garnish with sour cream, fresh cilantro, chives or green onion.

http://shewearsmanyhats.com/verde-chicken-soup-recipe/

its Friday already  January is over half gone  and spring is that much closer. 29° I think will be the high for the day  and again the sky is so overcast that the sun will not put in an appearance. No blue sky for us today. Bobby on wtol-tv mentioned something about a couple inches of snow on Sunday  I so hope he is wrong.

Hickory and survivor kitty are both on the bed here. Hickory is laying on her side  her head on my pillow sleeping the sleep of the innocent. Survivor kitty is in one of those impossible positions grooming herself  you just know if you tried to get in that position you would be in traction forever. The house is so very quiet  I feel like I am in a cocoon.

I think I am going to finish up today with a mishmash of recipes I have collected. No specific order or type.

Banana Chocolate Chip Pancakes - GF

Replacing high-carb wheat flour with lower-carb cashews is fantastic for those watching their blood sugar. Cashews also work well in baking (see my Cashew Bread recipe) for folks who are gluten-free, which is another reason I use them.

Ingredients:

1 cup raw cashews
½ teaspoon baking soda
2 eggs
½ cup mashed banana
1 tablespoon vanilla extract 
¼ cup chocolate chips
coconut oil for cooking

Directions:

In a food processor , pulse cashews until finely ground

Pulse in baking soda, then pulse in eggs, banana, and vanilla until very smooth

Stir in chocolate chips by hand

Heat oil in skillet over medium heat

Spoon batter 1 tablespoon at a time onto skillet

Flip pancakes when bubbles form

Cook for about a minute on second side

Serve with maple syrup or fruit sauce

http://elanaspantry.com/banana-chocolate-chip-pancakes/

and to put on the yummy pancakes from above ------

Cherry Berry Syrup

If youre wondering how to make pancake syrup from scratch, Ive got you covered. This healthy pancake syrup recipe is made with blueberries and cherries, and sweetened with apple juice and stevia. If you dont care for stevia, use a tablespoon of honey or maple syrup and it will be just as delicious.

Ingredients:

1 (10-ounce) bag frozen cherries
1 (8-ounce) bag frozen blueberries
1 cup apple juice
⅛ teaspoon stevia 
1 tablespoon arrowroot powder 
¼ cup water

Directions:

In a saucepan over medium heat, bring the cherries, blueberries, apple juice, and stevia to a boil

Lower the heat and simmer for about 10 minutes, until fruit is soft

In a small bowl, dissolve arrowroot powder in water, stirring until thoroughly combined

Raise heat to high, add arrowroot mixture to fruit, and cook, whisking constantly, until the mixture thickens and becomes glossy, about 1 minute

Let sauce cool and thicken for 10 minutes before serving

Use right away or store in a glass jar in the refrigerator for up to 3 days

Makes 4 cups

I am particularly fond of this pancake syrup recipe because it replaces high glycemic pancake syrup with a lower-carb, healthier version full of fruit and good fiber! The best part? No compromise on taste and of course its quick and easy to make.

http://elanaspantry.com/cherry-berry-syrup/

I love avocados  isnt this a great way to use them?

Spaghetti with Avocado Sauce

MAKES 6 TO 8 SERVINGS

Ingredients

12 ounces spaghetti
2 avocados--halved, pitted and peeled 
1 garlic clove, smashed 
1 bunch scallions, roughly chopped 
Juice of 1 lemon 
¼ cup extra-virgin olive oil
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
½ cup chopped parsley, for garnish

Directions

Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Add the spaghetti and cook until al dente, 6 to 8 minutes.

While the pasta cooks, make the sauce: In the bowl of a food processor, pulse the avocados, garlic, scallions, lemon juice and olive oil until smooth.

When the pasta is tender, reserve ½ cup of the cooking water, then drain the pasta. Add the reserved water to the avocado mixture and process until smooth.

Add the sauce to the pasta and toss to coat. Season with salt and pepper. To serve, portion the pasta onto plates and garnish with parsley.

http://www.purewow.com/recipes/Spaghetti-with-Avocado-Sauce

Almond Crusted Halibut with Sesame Tahini Coleslaw

Place ground almonds into a shallow dish and season with salt and pepper. Whisk egg and place into another shallow dish (or use melted butter). Melt the 3 Tbsp of butter into a non-stick fry pan. Meanwhile dip the fillets into the egg mixture, then dredge in almonds. Fry fillets on both sides until golden and cooked throughout.

For coleslaw, combine dressing ingredients into a bowl and whisk until smooth. Toss with cabbage and carrot mixture. Author: Marla Hingley

Serves: 6

Using almond flour gives a nutty flavor and creates a wonderful crunchy golden brown coating.

Ingredients

1 ½ cups almond flour (or finely ground almonds)
2 eggs, optional (or melted butter or oil)
3 Tbsp oil, butter or margarine
Salt and pepper
4-6 white fish fillets

Coleslaw

3 Tbsp tahini
2 Tbsp water
1 Tbsp GF Dijon mustard
3 tsp maple syrup
3 tsp cider vinegar or lemon juice
½ tsp ground coriander
Salt and pepper, to taste

Small bag shredded cabbage and carrot mixture (or make your own blend using savoy or napa cabbage and carrots)

Instructions

Place ground almonds into a shallow dish and season with salt and pepper. Whisk egg and place into another shallow dish.

Melt the 3 Tbsp of butter into a non-stick fry pan. Meanwhile dip the fillets into the egg mixture, then dredge in almonds.

Fry fillets on both sides until golden and cooked throughout.

For coleslaw, combine dressing ingredients into a bowl and whisk until smooth. Toss with cabbage and carrot mixture.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/almond-halibut-sesametahini-coleslaw/

Fish Sticks Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Egg
Heart-Healthy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 274, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 479mg, Dietary Fiber: 3g, Total Fat: 3g, Carbs: 33g, Cholesterol: 57mg, Protein: 29g 
Carb Choices: 2

Ingredients

1 dash(es) cooking spray, canola oil variety 
1/2 cup(s) bread crumbs, unseasoned, dry, or 1 cup whole-wheat dry breadcrumbs 
1 cup(s) cereal, 100% whole-grain, flakes 
1 teaspoon lemon-pepper seasoning 
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/2 teaspoon paprika 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/2 cup(s) flour, all-purpose 
2 large egg white(s), beaten 
1 pounds fish, tilapia, fillets, cut into 1/2-by-3-inch strips

Preparation

Preheat oven to 450°F. Set a wire rack on a baking sheet; coat with cooking spray.

Place breadcrumbs, cereal flakes, lemon pepper, garlic powder, paprika and salt in a food processor or blender and process until finely ground. Transfer to a shallow dish.

Place flour in a second shallow dish and egg whites in a third shallow dish. Dredge each strip of fish in the flour, dip it in the egg and then coat all sides with the breadcrumb mixture. Place on the prepared rack.

Coat both sides of the breaded fish with cooking spray.

Bake until the fish is cooked through and the breading is golden brown and crisp, about 10 minutes.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/eatingwell-fish-sticks.aspx

Lentil and Chicken Sausage Stew Recipe

This hearty and healthy soup will warm your family up right down to their toes! Its packed with veggies and warm tastes of autumn. Serve with cornbread or rolls to soak up every last morsel. Jan Valdez, Chicago, Illinois

MAKES:6 servings

Healthy Diabetic Exchange Contest Winning

Ingredients

1 carton (32 ounces) reduced-sodium chicken broth
1 can (28 ounces) diced tomatoes, undrained
3 fully cooked spicy chicken sausage links (3 ounces each), cut into 1/2-inch slices
1 cup dried lentils, rinsed
1 medium onion, chopped
1 medium carrot, chopped
1 celery rib, chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme

Directions

In a 4- or 5-qt. slow cooker, combine all ingredients. Cover and cook on low for 8-10 hours or until lentils are tender.

Yield: 6 servings.

Originally published as Lentil & Chicken Sausage Stew in Healthy Cooking October/November 2011, p33

Nutritional Facts: 1-1/2 cups equals 231 calories, 4 g fat (1 g saturated fat), 33 mg cholesterol, 803 mg sodium, 31 g carbohydrate, 13 g fiber, 19 g protein. Diabetic Exchanges: 2 lean meat, 2 vegetable, 1 starch.

Light-Bodied Red Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a light-bodied red wine such as Pinot Noir.

www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/lentil---chicken-sausage-stew#ixzz3PKLeu9HA

someone has to try the following recipe  what a great super bowl snack.

MOZZARELLA STICK NACHOS
Recipe by The Food in my Beard

Two fave snack foods-nachos and mozzarella sticks-come together in one crazy plate of food
. 
Servings 20

MOZZARELLA STICK NACHOS

1 pound log of low-moisture mozzarella cheese 
1 bag of Food Should Taste Good multigrain tortilla chips 
2 eggs 
1 cup flour 
Oil for frying 
Cheddar cheese, salsa, and sour cream for topping the nachos

DIRECTIONS

Form your mozzarella log into a triangle by slicing off 3 edges. If you cut them off cleanly you can also cut triangles out of the sides for additional pieces. Once you have the long triangle, cut it into 1/4 to 1/3-inch slices. Place the triangles onto wax paper on a baking sheet and place in the freezer for 15-20 minutes.

Crunch up the tortilla chips in a food processor until you end up with the texture of coarse breadcrumbs.

Set up your breading station:

Put the flour, the beaten eggs, and the crunched up tortilla chips onto separate plates.

Remove the cheese from the freezer and one by one, coat lightly with flour, followed by the egg, and then the tortilla chips. Press the chips on to seal them into the cheese. Once youre done, put them all back onto the wax paper in the freezer for about a half hour.

Heat up your frying oil to 350ºF. Fry 4 or 5 of the coated cheese triangles at a time right from the freezer. Cook only about a minute until you start to see some cheese peeking through the chip coating. Get them out quickly after that, before they burst!

Let the cheese triangles drain on a rack for a minute before piling them on a plate. Then top with as much shredded cheese, salsa, and sour cream as you want - just like nachos!

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/mozzarella-stick-nachos

Butternut Squash Mac and Cheese

Keep this recipe on hand for a comfort food dish ready in just ten minutes flat.

Serves 6

Ingredients:

Mac n Cheese:

1 box rigatoni (1 lb.)
4 packets 100% Butternut Squash Green Giant Veggie Blend-Ins
½ cup low sodium chicken stock
½ cup reduced fat milk
½ cup grated white cheddar cheese
2 tablespoons shredded parmesan cheese
Pinch of salt
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
¼ teaspoon cayenne pepper
¼ teaspoon nutmeg

Garnish:

¼ cup flat leaf parsley, chopped
1/4 cup toasted Gluten Free breadcrumbs

Directions:

Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil and add the rigatoni. Cook until tender, about 8-9 minutes.

While the pasta is cooking, in a large sauce pan add the 100% veggie blend-in butternut squash, low sodium chicken stock, reduced fat milk, grated cheddar cheese, parmesan, and bring to a boil.

Simmer for 2 minutes and allow the sauce to start to thicken.

Add the salt, pepper, cayenne and grated nutmeg. Turn the heat to low heat, and simmer until the pasta is fully cooked. Stir frequently.

Strain the cooked pasta, and add it to the butternut squash sauce. Mix until the pasta is fully incorporated with the sauce.

Serve into bowls, and garnish with a sprinkle of gluten free breadcrumbs and chopped parsley. Enjoy

http://www.everydayhealth.com/news/recipe-rehab-chef-vikki-10-minute-meal-butternut-squash-mac-cheese/

Vegan Banana Muffins

12 servings

Ingredients

3 cups all-purpose flour 
1 cup white sugar 
1/2 cup brown sugar 
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
1 teaspoon salt 
2 cups mashed ripe bananas 
1 cup canola oil 
1 cup coconut milk

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease 12 muffin cups or line with paper liners.

Mix flour, white sugar, brown sugar, cinnamon, baking powder, baking soda, nutmeg, and salt together in a large bowl.

Stir bananas, canola oil, and coconut milk together in a separate bowl; mix banana mixture into flour mixture until just combined. Fill muffin cups with batter.

Bake in the preheated oven until a tooth pick inserted in the center of a muffin comes out clean, 30 to 35 minutes.

Nutrition: Calories 451 kcal  Carbohydrates 59.2 g  Cholesterol 0 mg  Fat 23.2 g  Fiber 2.3 g  Protein 4.1 g  Sodium 386 mg

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Vegan-Banana-Muffins

Kingman's Vegan Zucchini Bread

24 servings

Ingredients:

3 cups all-purpose flour 
3 tablespoons flax seeds (optional) 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
1/2 teaspoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon arrowroot powder (optional) 
1 cup unsweetened applesauce 
1 cup white sugar 
1 cup packed brown sugar 
3/4 cup vegetable oil 
2 teaspoons vanilla extract 
2 1/2 cups shredded zucchini

Directions

Preheat oven to 325 degrees F (165 degrees C).

Grease and flour two 9x5 inch loaf pans.

Whisk together the flour, flax seeds, salt, baking soda, cinnamon, baking powder, and arrowroot in a bowl until evenly blended; set aside.

Whisk together the applesauce, white sugar, brown sugar, vegetable oil, and vanilla extract in a bowl until smooth.

Fold in the flour mixture and shredded zucchini until moistened.

Divide the batter between the prepared loaf pans.

Bake in the preheated oven until a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean, about 70 minutes.

Cool in the pans for 10 minutes before removing to cool completely on a wire rack.

Nutrition: Calories 200 kcal  Carbohydrates 31.5 g p  Cholesterol 0 mg  Fat 7.6 g  Fiber 1.2 g - 
Protein 2.1 g  Sodium 164 mg

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Kingmans-Vegan-Zucchini-Bread

Super Moist Pumpkin Bread - Vegan

20 servings

Ingredients:

1 cup chopped walnuts 
3 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
2 cups packed dark brown sugar 
2/3 cup white sugar 
2 teaspoons baking soda 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
2 cups pumpkin puree 
1 cup vegetable oil 
2/3 cup coconut milk 
2/3 cup flaked coconut

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease and flour two 8x4 inch loaf pans.

Spread walnuts in a single layer on an ungreased baking sheet. Toast in the preheated oven for 8 to 10 minutes, or until lightly browned. Set aside to cool.

In a large bowl, stir together the flour, brown sugar, white sugar, baking soda, salt, nutmeg, and cinnamon. Add the pumpkin puree, oil, and coconut milk, and mix until all of the flour is absorbed. Fold in the flaked coconut and toasted walnuts. Divide the batter evenly between the prepared pans.

Bake for 1 hour and 15 minutes in the preheated oven, or until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean.

Remove from oven, and cover loaves tightly with foil. Allow to steam for 10 minutes. Remove foil, and turn out onto a cooling rack. Tent loosely with the foil, and allow to cool completely.

Nutrition: Calories 360 kcal  Carbohydrates 48.9 g  Cholesterol 0 mg  Fat 17.7 g  Fiber 1.7 g  Protein 3.6 g  Sodium 257 mg

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Super-Moist-Pumpkin-Bread

Linguine With Escarole and Shrimp Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Shellfish
Contains Wheat/Gluten

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 271, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 502mg, Dietary Fiber: 10g, Total Fat: 5g, Carbs: 37g, Cholesterol: 112mg, Protein: 20g 
Carb Choices: 2

Ingredients

8 ounce(s) pasta, 100% whole-wheat linguine 
4 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin, divided 
1 pounds shrimp, raw, (16-20/lb) peeled and deveined 
3/4 teaspoon salt, divided 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground, plus more for taste 
2 tablespoon garlic, minced 
1/2 cup(s) wine, white 
1 pint(s) tomato(es), cherry, halved 
16 cup(s) escarole, (about 2-3 heads) thinly sliced, or chard leaves 
1/4 cup(s) clam juice 
1 teaspoon cornstarch 
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
1 lemon, wedges, for garnish

Preparation

Bring a large pot of water to a boil.

Cook linguine until just tender, 8 to 10 minutes or according to package directions.

Meanwhile, heat 3 teaspoons oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Add shrimp, 1/4 teaspoon salt and 1/4 teaspoon pepper and cook until pink and curled, 3 to 4 minutes. Transfer to a plate.

Add garlic and the remaining 1 teaspoon oil to the pan and cook, stirring, until fragrant, about 15 seconds.

Add wine and cook until reduced by half, 2 to 3 minutes. Stir in tomatoes.

Add escarole (or chard) in handfuls, stirring until it wilts before adding more; cook, stirring occasionally, until the greens are tender, 5 to 6 minutes.

Whisk clam juice (or water) and cornstarch in a small bowl then add to the pan; simmer until slightly thickened, about 2 minutes.

Return the shrimp and any accumulated juices to the pan, add lemon juice, the remaining 1/2 teaspoon salt and pepper and cook until heated through, about 1 minute.

Drain the linguine and return it to the pot. Add the sauce; toss to coat. Serve with lemon wedges.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/linguine-with-escarole--shrimp.aspx

Cherry Tomato Pesto Penne

This recipe comes to us from Meatless Monday's Peggy Neu:

(Serves 6)

1 pound penne pasta
3/4 cup your favorite prepared pesto sauce
1/4 cup pine nuts
1 pint cherry tomatoes, halved
10 leaves fresh basil, chopped
freshly grated parmesan cheese, to taste

Directions:

Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil over medium-high heat.

Cook the penne according to package directions, or until it is cooked to al dente.

Drain the penne in a colander, reserving some of the pasta's cooking water in a small bowl.

Return the penne to its pot and stir in the pesto sauce and 2-3 tablespoons of the reserved pasta 
cooking water.

Add the pine nuts to the pot and stir to combine. Transfer the penne to a serving platter,

Top with cherry tomatoes, sprinkle with the chopped basil and parmesan cheese to taste

www.everydayhealth.com/diet-and-nutrition-pictures/everyday-health-readers-share-their-recipes.aspx#03

Carnitas Tacos

Ingredients

3 pounds boneless pork shoulder, cut into 2 inch cubes
1/2 cup fresh Orange Juice
1/4 cup fresh Lime Juice
10 oz chipotle salsa
1 tsp kosher salt, plus more to taste
Small Tortillas
1 recipe Guacamole
Fresh Cilantro

For the Pickled Red Onions

1/2 cups apple cider vinegar
1 tablespoon sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt
1 red onion, cut in t


----------



## Wee Brenda

Good evening Sam. lovely recipes as always. Sorry I didn't get back on last week life and work got in the way. I would like to thank everyone that welcomed me to the forum. Hoping everyone that has been ill is improving.


----------



## candytuft

My goodness Sam what a lovely lot of recipes, will definitely be trying many of them, Thankyou , have not popped in for a while, hope all are hale and hearty x


----------



## agnescr

Just marking my spot...wee bit tired so going for a bath then early night catch ya'all tomorrow x


----------



## darowil

Glad you are early This is going off now -no editing time so you may all need to guess. When I return my niece should be with me.

*SUMMARY*
While we have had a large number of pages again we dont seem to have as much to report.
Health
*Martinas* sister is starting to feel a bit better as is *Gwen*
*Puplover* has been started on a stronger antibiotic for her strep infection
*Pacers* hip hhas been playing but an x-ray shows nothing up.
*Kansa-g-ma* has a friend extremely unwell who is now in a hospice. Her friends daughter is struggling as this is fairly sudden.
*Swedenme*was meant to go to hospital for her husbands appointment but she fell down the stairs and had an injury stopping gher going for a while. Knee now OK! DS was sick early in the week and fell and broke a small bone in foot. Waiting for physio to find out how much impact this will have on his rehab for the other leg! Had been hoping to start going without crutches soon. Some of the exercises are not being done for now- told to keep off the injured foot.
*Grandmapaula* DGD Lili had her 4th ear infection in 2 months.
A number have had bugs of varying severity over the last few weeks and slowly picking up. So many that I havent been able to keep up!
*KatyNora* no change in her nephews critical condition in Brazil.

miscellanous[/b]
*Bulldogs* DD trying to sell house- as is wanting a place in good district and then DGD can live home for senior school.
*ulies* move is going ahead and is likely to be 5th or 6th February.
A number of people are having computer issues, *June and Puplover* both have internet issues.
*Kehinkle and Sam* caught up and were so busy talking they got no knitting done. *Gwen and Marianne* also caught up. Things are going OK for Marianne at the moment and her son is responding positively to a new drug they have started whiel he waits for a kidney to become available for him.
We keep thinking things will settle down for *Caren* but now her dog Kiwi has died. However the work on the room is progressing well.
*Cashmeregma* has a new great niece
*Grandmapaulas* GD has been picked for NYSMA trials at a young age.
*Railyn* received a nice box of quilting goodies from Siouxann
*Cashmeregma* posted exercises for knitters on page 155
*Gwen*. New SIL drinking less, has found a job which pays more than the one he lost, and DD has got a raise as well! An doldest GD has got her learners drivers license- growing up too quickly.

KTP Photos 16th January, 2015

8- *Swedenme* - First ever sock!
22 - *Grandmapaula* - Abby (DGD) singing her solo
28 - *TNS* - Flight to Alderney
30 - *Purple* - Snowdrops
38 - *Rookie* - Painting party
60 - *Caren* - Concrete floor/Yorkshire pudding
66 - *TNS* - Baby sock
78 - *Kehinkle* - Socks
84 - *Gwen* - Socks
88 - *Darowil* - Hat
88 - *Sugarsugar* - Serena
93 - *Jknappva* - DS's photographs
97 - *Lurker* - Sunrise/Ringo/flax flowers
99 - *Tami* - 4 DGKs at Christmas
103 - *AZsticks* - Mr Lucky, his tree & his siblings
112- *Gwen* - Knitting needle holder/Embroidered clock
114 - *Sugarsugar* - Beach
128 - *Bonnie* - Cat's paw scarf
140 - *Purple* - Fish and chips in Whitby
148 - *Caren* - Building works
150 - *Caren* - Hot tub going in!

Recipes

32 - *Pearlone* - Potato salad
32 - *Onthewingsofadove* - Cooking with wine recipes
35 - *Onthewingsofadove* - More cooking with wine recipes
38 - *Sam* - Sugar-free dark chocolate nut fudge
42 - *Onthewingsofadove* - Cooking with wine recipes
78 - *machriste* - Gluten-free choc chip oatmeal raisin cookies


----------



## iamsam

welome back wee Brenda - work and life get in the way of all of us at one time or another - hopefully you will have time to rest up over the weekend. --- sam



Wee Brenda said:


> Good evening Sam. lovely recipes as always. Sorry I didn't get back on last week life and work got in the way. I would like to thank everyone that welcomed me to the forum. Hoping everyone that has been ill is improving.


----------



## KateB

Another just marking my spot. Great start as usual Sam.


----------



## iamsam

welcome back candytuft - when you try any of the recipes do let us know what you think about them - it is always good to get a report whether they are a keeper or not. hope you have time to pop in again this weekend. --- sam



candytuft said:


> My goodness Sam what a lovely lot of recipes, will definitely be trying many of them, Thankyou , have not popped in for a while, hope all are hale and hearty x


----------



## iamsam

I've added a picture to my opening - it wouldn't go where I wanted it to go so you will find it at the bottom of my opening.

lexi and kennedy brought "babies" home from school - they need to take care of them over the weekend. they have a computer inside which will tell how well they did. they carried them inside with no blanket covering and it is cold outside - I'm surprised they babies didn't cry. should be great fun. --- sam


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 23 January 15
> 
> The quarter inch of snow from this morning is slowly melting  it has stayed above freezing all day. The sky has that wintery white glow of overcast  it looks like it could snow again with very little effort. Was up early today for some reason  so just up from a short nap.
> 
> Good start for the week, Sam. Thank you for doing it.


----------



## martina

history, picture and recipes this week Sam. What a great start, thanks.


----------



## siouxann

Hi Everyone, 
Trying again to be a more faithful attendee at this delightful tea party. I haven't looked at all of the recipes that Sam posted. I just don't feel like cooking anything. When Greg and Trish get home from work I do attempt to have something ready for supper. Their commute is about fifty miles but on a good day it still takes at least an hour and a half. Greg telecommutes as often as he can .T's job doesn't offer many opportunities for that

I hope that all of you who have been ailing are feeling better!


----------



## candytuft

Will not be cooking tonight Sam, its our 56 th wedding anniversary today, we might eat out, we have had wonderful years, and six lovely children who have great partners and great kids, been truly blessed.x


----------



## siouxann

candytuft said:


> Will not be cooking tonight Sam, its our 56 th wedding anniversary today, we might eat out, we have had wonderful years, and six lovely children who have great partners and great kids, been truly blessed.x


Congratulations! I hope you can celebrate many more!!


----------



## Sorlenna

I hear you, Siouxann...I get very tired of the day to day cooking! Tonight I am thinking meatloaf, but I will use ground turkey instead of beef. I throw an envelope of onion soup mix powder in and that does the trick.

Defiance is about the size of my hometown...about the right size for me if I can't be in the country. This city makes me crazy sometimes, but at other times, it can feel more like a small place since everything I need is pretty much within a radius of a couple miles. 

I'll be back--!


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> I've added a picture to my opening - it wouldn't go where I wanted it to go so you will find it at the bottom of my opening.
> 
> lexi and kennedy brought "babies" home from school - they need to take care of them over the weekend. they have a computer inside which will tell how well they did. they carried them inside with no blanket covering and it is cold outside - I'm surprised they babies didn't cry. should be great fun. --- sam


I like the idea of sending these babies home with teenagers so they get some idea of what it's really like to look after a child . They don't do it here in northeast England . My 2 oldest had a real live baby to practise with there younger brother . They were 17 and 15 when they got a surprise brother . I'm sure that is why I still don't have grandchildren . Hope your babies survive the week end . Ps lovely recipes again Sam I'm going to take a proper look see if there is anything I can impress my family with this week Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna

Happy anniversary, Candytuft. That's a great achievement!


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> lexi and kennedy brought "babies" home from school - they need to take care of them over the weekend. they have a computer inside which will tell how well they did. they carried them inside with no blanket covering and it is cold outside - I'm surprised they babies didn't cry. should be great fun. --- sam


DD#2 had one of those when she was in high school--she's 29 and still has no kids. LOL

Oh, and now that I think about it, one of them had an egg! :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree

candytuft said:


> Will not be cooking tonight Sam, its our 56 th wedding anniversary today, we might eat out, we have had wonderful years, and six lovely children who have great partners and great kids, been truly blessed.x


That's a wonderful thing to celebrate...congratulations.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> I like the idea of sending these babies home with teenagers so they get some idea of what it's really like to look after a child . They don't do it here in northeast England . My 2 oldest had a real live baby to practise with there younger brother . They were 17 and 15 when they got a surprise brother . I'm sure that is why I still don't have grandchildren . Hope your babies survive the week end . Ps lovely recipes again Sam I'm going to take a proper look see if there is anything I can impress my family with this week Sonja


At our school, there weren't enough computer babies to go around so our kids had bags of flour. But the school district does provide a Child Development class and the kids rotate in the daycare that they have at the school for kids of the teachers and other workers. They learn more there than anywhere else. Our DGS was able to get in there and was there for 3 years and still talks about it -- wonderful first "schooling" experience for both the kids and the students. The teachers and Daycare staff were awesome.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam, great opening; I'll go back in a bit and read through it more specifically. It did jump out that the median housing costs have risen, but the median salaries have not...I'm afraid that's the way of things in middle America these days.


----------



## Swedenme

candytuft said:


> Will not be cooking tonight Sam, its our 56 th wedding anniversary today, we might eat out, we have had wonderful years, and six lovely children who have great partners and great kids, been truly blessed.x


Congratulations you have been blessed hope you have many more wonderful years together


----------



## Swedenme

siouxann said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Trying again to be a more faithful attendee at this delightful tea party. I haven't looked at all of the recipes that Sam posted. I just don't feel like cooking anything. When Greg and Trish get home from work I do attempt to have something ready for supper. Their commute is about fifty miles but on a good day it still takes at least an hour and a half. Greg telecommutes as often as he can .T's job doesn't offer many opportunities for that
> 
> I hope that all of you who have been ailing are feeling better!


That is a long way to travel. It must be very tiring hope the driving conditions haven't been to bad were you live


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, I love the smoky paprika sweet potato fries last week. Well it was slices but I made fries by not reading close enough and they were wonderful. Thank you. Lots of wonderful recipes. Hope DH calls on his way home so he can pick up some almond milk and we already have green tea. Oh yes, and I need some pears and pomegranates too. So inspirational. Now back to reading what you wrote about Defiance, but before I go.....


Don't know what I did but I have my socks in a mess. Somehow I can't figure out where I am. Both sides of each sock are still on separate needles, so I don't think I knit one side with the opposite needle. The yarn is at opposite ends on ea. sock on the same needle???? I'm going to have to sit here a while and try and figure out how to go on. If worse comes to worse, I will have to frog 1 row of one sock to get back to where it worked. :roll: :x :XD: :XD: :XD: I was watching a movie, so perhaps I got a little too engrossed.


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, great opening; I'll go back in a bit and read through it more specifically. It did jump out that the median housing costs have risen, but the median salaries has not...I'm afraid that's the way of things in middle American these days.


It's the way of things here in England too


----------



## AZ Sticks

Nice start to the week Sam - I have had a computer day so I have managed to catch up!!! Shake and Bake chicken and scalloped potatoes for dinner tonight - I will need to see if I have any canned veggies lurking in the pantry. I have put off grocery shopping until Sunday - hopefully that will allow us both to eat and stay home until I am feeling better after surgery on Monday. Alan could shop alone if necessary, but the weather looks like it may turn cool and he would just as soon not have to go!!! I will check back later or tomorrow- love, peace and health!!! AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy anniversary Candytuft! Wow....56 years! Congratulations.


candytuft said:


> Will not be cooking tonight Sam, its our 56 th wedding anniversary today, we might eat out, we have had wonderful years, and six lovely children who have great partners and great kids, been truly blessed.x


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> Just marking my spot...wee bit tired so going for a bath then early night catch ya'all tomorrow x


Sleep well. :wink:


----------



## Gweniepooh

When I taught health I had a chance to get one of those to use with my students......quite eye opening for them. Would have loved to have had a class set.


thewren said:


> I've added a picture to my opening - it wouldn't go where I wanted it to go so you will find it at the bottom of my opening.
> 
> lexi and kennedy brought "babies" home from school - they need to take care of them over the weekend. they have a computer inside which will tell how well they did. they carried them inside with no blanket covering and it is cold outside - I'm surprised they babies didn't cry. should be great fun. --- sam


----------



## Miss Pam

Thanks once again for a great start, Sam!


----------



## iamsam

always good to hear from you siouxann - hope you have a good weekend. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Trying again to be a more faithful attendee at this delightful tea party. I haven't looked at all of the recipes that Sam posted. I just don't feel like cooking anything. When Greg and Trish get home from work I do attempt to have something ready for supper. Their commute is about fifty miles but on a good day it still takes at least an hour and a half. Greg telecommutes as often as he can .T's job doesn't offer many opportunities for that
> 
> I hope that all of you who have been ailing are feeling better!


----------



## Swedenme

AZ Sticks said:


> Nice start to the week Sam - I have had a computer day so I have managed to catch up!!! Shake and Bake chicken and scalloped potatoes for dinner tonight - I will need to see if I have any canned veggies lurking in the pantry. I have put off grocery shopping until Sunday - hopefully that will allow us both to eat and stay home until I am feeling better after surgery on Monday. Alan could shop alone if necessary, but the weather looks like it may turn cool and he would just as soon not have to go!!! I will check back later or tomorrow- love, peace and health!!! AZ


I hope you feel better real quick after your surgery on Monday


----------



## iamsam

congrats congrats candytuft - it sounds like you and dh have had a good marriage and life. where are you going to eat? --- sam



candytuft said:


> Will not be cooking tonight Sam, its our 56 th wedding anniversary today, we might eat out, we have had wonderful years, and six lovely children who have great partners and great kids, been truly blessed.x


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sounds like a good plan Sandi. Will be praying for you during the surgery


AZ Sticks said:


> Nice start to the week Sam - I have had a compute. What time are you scheduled for?
> 
> r day so I have managed to catch up!!! Shake and Bake chicken and scalloped potatoes for dinner tonight - I will need to see if I have any canned veggies lurking in the pantry. I have put off grocery shopping until Sunday - hopefully that will allow us both to eat and stay home until I am feeling better after surgery on Monday. Alan could shop alone if necessary, but the weather looks like it may turn cool and he would just as soon not have to go!!! I will check back later or tomorrow- love, peace and health!!! AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Sam* check your email.....sent you a little something-something.


----------



## iamsam

I think Heidi had an egg - unfortunately it played humpty dumpty and lost. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> DD#2 had one of those when she was in high school--she's 29 and still has no kids. LOL
> 
> Oh, and now that I think about it, one of them had an egg! :shock:


----------



## iamsam

and I think our congress is willing to sacrifice the middle class to appease the wealthy. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, great opening; I'll go back in a bit and read through it more specifically. It did jump out that the median housing costs have risen, but the median salaries have not...I'm afraid that's the way of things in middle America these days.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy already zooming your way wrapping you in warm healthful healing. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Nice start to the week Sam - I have had a computer day so I have managed to catch up!!! Shake and Bake chicken and scalloped potatoes for dinner tonight - I will need to see if I have any canned veggies lurking in the pantry. I have put off grocery shopping until Sunday - hopefully that will allow us both to eat and stay home until I am feeling better after surgery on Monday. Alan could shop alone if necessary, but the weather looks like it may turn cool and he would just as soon not have to go!!! I will check back later or tomorrow- love, peace and health!!! AZ


----------



## Cashmeregma

So much fun with the summary as I see the things I missed. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Must thank On the wings of a dove for those lovely recipes of hers. What a creative person to make a career like that and you must be a great cook.


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ, Hope all goes well with the surgery and you soon will be tip top again.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Yay, When I picked my needles up again all was just the way it should be. I think the needles had twisted so that the back needle was in front on the left. Guess it was a good idea to take a break and come back to it.


----------



## Sorlenna

Sandi, will keep good thoughts for your surgery and hope it all goes smoothly!


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> I've added a picture to my opening - it wouldn't go where I wanted it to go so you will find it at the bottom of my opening.
> 
> lexi and kennedy brought "babies" home from school - they need to take care of them over the weekend. they have a computer inside which will tell how well they did. they carried them inside with no blanket covering and it is cold outside - I'm surprised they babies didn't cry. should be great fun. --- sam


I found the lovely picture with no problem at all. Thank you so much for the history of your area. Quite interesting. I had read some about Defiance on my own when visiting. If I just didn't get so tired out from the trip I would enjoy seeing more. I do hope you get feeling well enough in the good weather to go down to the library and at least sit in that beautiful area if they have any benches.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> I've added a picture to my opening - it wouldn't go where I wanted it to go so you will find it at the bottom of my opening.
> 
> lexi and kennedy brought "babies" home from school - they need to take care of them over the weekend. they have a computer inside which will tell how well they did. they carried them inside with no blanket covering and it is cold outside - I'm surprised they babies didn't cry. should be great fun. --- sam


Oh yes, taking them out in the cold like that would have been worth a cry for sure. Maybe they weren't turned on yet or not programmed for that. Let us know what they think.

Sorry about the school truancy. It is hard to keep one's lips closed for sure. How does Heidi respond if you give her advice.


----------



## Cashmeregma

siouxann said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Trying again to be a more faithful attendee at this delightful tea party. I haven't looked at all of the recipes that Sam posted. I just don't feel like cooking anything. When Greg and Trish get home from work I do attempt to have something ready for supper. Their commute is about fifty miles but on a good day it still takes at least an hour and a half. Greg telecommutes as often as he can .T's job doesn't offer many opportunities for that
> 
> I hope that all of you who have been ailing are feeling better!


Long commutes. I'm not cooking tonight either. DH is bringing home veggie burgers. Mmmmmmm


----------



## Cashmeregma

candytuft said:


> Will not be cooking tonight Sam, its our 56 th wedding anniversary today, we might eat out, we have had wonderful years, and six lovely children who have great partners and great kids, been truly blessed.x


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY

You truly are blessed. Will you be getting together with the children. Let us know where you go to eat if you go out or what you make.


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes, taking them out in the cold like that would have been worth a cry for sure. Maybe they weren't turned on yet or not programmed for that. Let us know what they think.
> 
> Sorry about the school truancy. It is hard to keep one's lips closed for sure. How does Heidi respond if you give her advice.


Here in England a parent can end up in prison for a child not going to school


----------



## sassafras123

Candytuff, Happy anniversary.
Sam, thank you for great opening.


----------



## angelam

Thanks for another great opening Sam. Lots of interesting recipes that will get put in the file for later. One or two salad recipes that I might get to soon. And a history lesson on Defiance too. You've really surpassed yourself this week Sam. Will be going back to the history when I have some time to read it properly. 
Candytuft - 65 years is a great achievement. Congratulations! 
It's past midnight here now so I'm off to bed. Night all x


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Likewise here in Canada. On one occasion, I had the family's Family Allowance cut off. It was dar n amazing how fast and regularly those kids came to school.



Swedenme said:


> Here in England a parent can end up in prison for a child not going to school


----------



## jknappva

Great opening as usual, Sam. A variety recipes so there's something for everyone.
Weather people are talking about a rain snow mix for Mon. They're probably wrong again !!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

candytuft said:


> Will not be cooking tonight Sam, its our 56 th wedding anniversary today, we might eat out, we have had wonderful years, and six lovely children who have great partners and great kids, been truly blessed.x


Happy anniversary!!
Hope you have a great dinner out!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

oh Sam, I will be trying the pumpkin bread see if theteens like it. I know I will. Thank you for the receipts, they all sound wonderful will be trying a bunch of them.


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> I like the idea of sending these babies home with teenagers so they get some idea of what it's really like to look after a child . They don't do it here in northeast England . My 2 oldest had a real live baby to practise with there younger brother . They were 17 and 15 when they got a surprise brother . I'm sure that is why I still don't have grandchildren . Hope your babies survive the week end . Ps lovely recipes again Sam I'm going to take a proper look see if there is anything I can impress my family with this week Sonja


They use to have the baby dolls here but stopped it a few years back. Seemed more than half to girls that took the dolls home ended up with babies the following year. I am sure you will find something to impress them with.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Yay, When I picked my needles up again all was just the way it should be. I think the needles had twisted so that the back needle was in front on the left. Guess it was a good idea to take a break and come back to it.


I do the same thing with the gloves I'm working on. Lose my place, take a break, come back and find myself. They are not on circulars though.


----------



## 81brighteyes

I'm afraid I am becoming a slug when it comes to cooking. I read and collect recipes and think I will make everyone, but then it's a long, busy day and I cook something simple. This afternoon, my head started feeling "clogged" and blowing nose quite a bit. I pray it isn't a cold as I have lots of plans for next week since we are to have more pleasant weather. It was very cold, dreich here yesterday, but today, the sun appeared with more pleasant temperatures. It is always a big treat to have the sun shine in the winter. Oh, here I go with another tissue. Incidentally, I continue to read where someone posts: "Just marking my spot." OK, what does that mean? Do you copy the page where you posted and then go back to it to read? There must be some reason why so many do this.


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> Here in England a parent can end up in prison for a child not going to school


They can here too, I have seen it.


----------



## 81brighteyes

NanaCaren said:


> They use to have the baby dolls here but stopped it a few years back. Seemed more than half to girls that took the dolls home ended up with babies the following year. I am sure you will find something to impress them with.


Wow! So that's how girls become pregnant! It certainly beats the stork story.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

81brighteyes said:


> Wow! So that's how girls become pregnant! It certainly beats the stork story.


Oh, howling on that one! We had a couple at middle school the last year I taught. One went a bit haywire and cried so long the girl's mom called (IU was glad she did!) and I told them how to turn the thing off.

Candytuft-- congrats on the wedding anniv.

Az Sticks, good luck on surgery.

Thanks so much for the summary, list of pix and recipes. These always help when I've gotten tied up with something else.


----------



## NanaCaren

81brighteyes said:


> Wow! So that's how girls become pregnant! It certainly beats the stork story.


 :roll: :lol:  yes it sure does.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

GREAT FIND: Daralene Caren and all My guy found the perfect program for me. It is FREE It is called FOXIT I can down load any pattern with it. I like knitting lace from charts but it works for every thing. It allows me to highlight the row (written or chart) that I am working on then change the highlight as I move along
I can close it in between knitting sessions and when I bring my pattern back up the highlight is still in the same place.



NanaCaren said:


> I do the same thing with the gloves I'm working on. Lose my place, take a break, come back and find myself. They are not on circulars though.


----------



## darowil

Well back from the airport with one new family member and her Mum. My niece will be here for around 6 months and her Mum returns to China next weekend after settling her DD into school here.
And now I will go and read this week.


----------



## pearlone

Hello everyone. Had a busy week. Thanks Sam for all the recipes and telling us about the history of Defiance. I am just marking my spot for now as I am very tired tonight.See everyone tomorrow.
.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I made a pot full of chicken veggie soup; put some of the za'atar (did I spell it right?) that Rookie gave us at the KAP in the soup. Really tastes good. 


Cashmeregma said:


> Long commutes. I'm not cooking tonight either. DH is bringing home veggie burgers. Mmmmmmm


----------



## Gweniepooh

Here in Georgia a parent can be fined, go to jail, or both. Heidi really needs to get firm with him. It will be even harder when he is a teen if she allows this to continue and education is so important. I know I'm sounding bossy but I feel so strongly about this.


Swedenme said:


> Here in England a parent can end up in prison for a child not going to school


----------



## darowil

candytuft said:


> Will not be cooking tonight Sam, its our 56 th wedding anniversary today, we might eat out, we have had wonderful years, and six lovely children who have great partners and great kids, been truly blessed.x


Congratulations on 56 years-almost as long as I have been alive.


----------



## Gweniepooh

A rain/snow mix for Georgia mountain forecasted also. Pretty sure it will miss me in Athens but could happen where Marianne lives.


jknappva said:


> Great opening as usual, Sam. A variety recipes so there's something for everyone.
> Weather people are talking about a rain snow mix for Mon. They're probably wrong again !!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Is FOXIT an app for phone/kindle/computer? Sounds like something I might want to check into.


Onthewingsofadove said:


> GREAT FIND: Daralene Caren and all My guy found the perfect program for me. It is FREE It is called FOXIT I can down load any pattern with it. I like knitting lace from charts but it works for every thing. It allows me to highlight the row (written or chart) that I am working on then change the highlight as I move along
> I can close it in between knitting sessions and when I bring my pattern back up the highlight is still in the same place.


----------



## martina

Congratulations candytuft on your 56th wedding anniversary. My friends Val and Gordon celebrated their 60th wedding anniversary on Thursday.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Brighteyes* we do it (or at least I do) so when I return to the Knitting Paradise site I go to "My Posts" which is located at the top of the page and click on it. Up pops a list of all my latest postings so I click on the most recent one and it takes me to where I left off on the KTP forum.


81brighteyes said:


> I'm afraid I am becoming a slug when it comes to cooking. I read and collect recipes and think I will make everyone, but then it's a long, busy day and I cook something simple. This afternoon, my head started feeling "clogged" and blowing nose quite a bit. I pray it isn't a cold as I have lots of plans for next week since we are to have more pleasant weather. It was very cold, dreich here yesterday, but today, the sun appeared with more pleasant temperatures. It is always a big treat to have the sun shine in the winter. Oh, here I go with another tissue. Incidentally, I continue to read where someone posts: "Just marking my spot." OK, what does that mean? Do you copy the page where you posted and then go back to it to read? There must be some reason why so many do this.


----------



## kiwifrau

Ha! Sam your 1st recipe: "Sonia Kashuk's Matcha Green Tea and Almond Milk Latte"
shall be making for myself in the morning. Have all the ingredients except the Tauvia, didn't know what that was so Googled it seems to be a sweetener so can do without that.
Joanna Vargas's Green Juice, will need to do some shopping for some of the ingredients but also one I shall try.
Goodness see that you have a few more smoothies, yeah! I'm a smoothie freak or whatever, love making different ones up and fantastic when I can see either some of my fruit or veg's need to be either eaten or into the green bin for composting. I always try & make smoothies and have even frozen some for a later date.
Now to continue reading, must keep up, lol!
Enjoy your evening or day where ever you are.


----------



## Grandmapaula

candytuft said:


> Will not be cooking tonight Sam, its our 56 th wedding anniversary today, we might eat out, we have had wonderful years, and six lovely children who have great partners and great kids, been truly blessed.x


Happy anniversary and may you celebrate many more!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> I made a pot full of chicken veggie soup; put some of the za'atar (did I spell it right?) that Rookie gave us at the KAP in the soup. Really tastes good.


that's it....I use it for all kinds of things...I especially liked it on the roasted root vegetables.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

It's for a computer and an android. Stewart says that if any of my "knitting friends " would like to know about it and where to find it on the net and it's uses you are all quite welcome to send him an e-mail. He was an IT guy before he retired and an explain it quicker and clearer than I can
I am doing the Easy Medalion Scarf from Ravelry and using Foxit just now. It makes it so much easier and it is a joy for colourwork.
His e-mail is [email protected]

Try it You'll like it.

Trisha



Gweniepooh said:


> Is FOXIT an app for phone/kindle/computer? Sounds like something I might want to check into.


----------



## Sorlenna

I am now wearing all four of the bracelets with the various glues. Yes, all four at once! LOL We'll see how many I end up with tomorrow that stay on.

Pulled out some yarn and a crochet hook but just not feeling it...maybe I'll look at a knitting book and see if my mojo comes back.


----------



## pacer

Finally caught up on both tea parties. I have been knitting while reading so I can get some things made. I wish everyone well. I am so tired that I need to get to sleep. I could barely finish my last row of knitting for today. Good night.


----------



## Pup lover

Happy Birthday Carol, hope you have had a wondrous day!!!

Gwen glad that things are turning around for DD and DSIL.

Have a headache again, ears are still bugging me etc etc its been a full 7 days today thought i would be feeling better by now. Throat is better, nose is blowing clear now instead of dark yellow (sorry TMI) so those are good signs dislike the headache every day and am tired of being tired. Lots of rest this weekend and pushing even more fluid.

I am working on two shawls right now, one is Sorlennas Tabitha and the other is a Pi shawl. Learned Emily Ochers circular cast on to start it other than that very easy, knit in the round, all garter stitch. 

Keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Here in Georgia a parent can be fined, go to jail, or both. Heidi really needs to get firm with him. It will be even harder when he is a teen if she allows this to continue and education is so important. I know I'm sounding bossy but I feel so strongly about this.


Sam, I agree with Gwen-- it will only get worse and the kid will end up in trouble. You need to see if you can find out why he doesn't like school-- bullies, hard time with written work, bored, etc. Then get teacher's help.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I agree Gwen and if there is a problem at school he might be more likely to tell his Grandpa about it in a quiet conversation. \it is such a delicate situation when it starts this young.



Gweniepooh said:


> Here in Georgia a parent can be fined, go to jail, or both. Heidi really needs to get firm with him. It will be even harder when he is a teen if she allows this to continue and education is so important. I know I'm sounding bossy but I feel so strongly about this.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Here in England a parent can end up in prison for a child not going to school


i think it is the same here unless the child is sick, however, if he is only missing a few days at a time with parent's permission as sick it is ok.


----------



## Railyn

Everyone talking about their cooking today so I will add mine to the list. I made vegetarian split pea soup and home made herb bread. The bread has dried onion, poppy seeds and either dill weed or dill seeds. WE like it a lot. Make it in the bread machine. Nice and easy.
I have had a busy last few days Wednesday DH had an early morning apt for his Parkinson's and I had an apt for a root canal. THe dentist apt went easy on everything but our credit card. My co-pay was over $1000. Now I have to go back to the dentist and get a cap put on that tooth. Then Thursday DH had an apt with his "Diabetic" dr. That is an hour drive each way. Then today I had an apt with the eye dr. Seems like we get our apts in clumps. So glad that we have good drs and are able to use them as needed. We feel very blessed.
Hope everyone has a great week-end. It is warmer here and we had a couple of days of sunshine which did wonders for my spirits. Take care and keep the needles flying.


----------



## 81brighteyes

To Gweniepooh: Thank you so much for explaining to me the "why" of "just marking my spot". I had no idea how that worked and appreciate your taking the time to explain it to me. Sounds like a pretty good idea.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Sam, not only all the work you put into finding recipes for us, but I so enjoyed the history lesson re "Defiance". Very interesting and always enjoy hearing about the areas where people on KP live.


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> Sam, I agree with Gwen-- it will only get worse and the kid will end up in trouble. You need to see if you can find out why he doesn't like school-- bullies, hard time with written work, bored, etc. Then get teacher's help.


This is a really good point- and the earlier it is addressed the better as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, excellent recipes, I'll be trying several soon. I have never used coconut milk in cooking, does it make things taste coconutty?
How old is Ayden? Is he being bullied at school or why will he not go? 

Candytuft, congratuatons on the anniversary, hope you have any more.

Trisha, I'm going to check out Foxit, sounds interesting.

Dawn, I wonder if you have the same bug we had, sore throat, fever, sinus infections, it sure seems to hang on & if you overdo it once you are feeling better it will come back again so take it easy.

We went out for Chinese food tonight, DH had to deliver something to a friend in Turtleford & that town has a really good Chinese Resturant so we decided to go out. 
Tomorrow I'm off to the quilting club for the day, we were going t work on a charity project but the woman who was organizing it is in hospital so we will be working on whatever projects we have. I have a baby quilt I'm hoping to get the top finished .
I'm going with friends to a concert tomorrow evening so I will be far behind I'm sure.


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> They can here too, I have seen it.


Yes as I'm learning, the schools keep track of absences and report the kids who have over a certain amount to the truancy officer. It can take some time but the parents can end up in court and jail.


----------



## Pup lover

Cashmeregma said:


> i think it is the same here unless the child is sick, however, if he is only missing a few days at a time with parent's permission as sick it is ok.


Unfortunately too many parents these days lie for whatever reason about their kids being sick. Even as young as pre-k whether because the kid doesn't want to come or they aren't ready to cut the cord I don't know.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, excellent recipes, I'll be trying several soon. I have never used coconut milk in cooking, does it make things taste coconutty?
> How old is Ayden? Is he being bullied at school or why will he not go?
> 
> Candytuft, congratuatons on the anniversary, hope you have any more.
> 
> Trisha, I'm going to check out Foxit, sounds interesting.
> 
> Dawn, I wonder if you have the same bug we had, sore throat, fever, sinus infections, it sure seems to hang on & if you overdo it once you are feeling better it will come back again so take it easy.
> 
> We went out for Chinese food tonight, DH had to deliver something to a friend in Turtleford & that town has a really good Chinese Resturant so we decided to go out.
> Tomorrow I'm off to the quilting club for the day, we were going t work on a charity project but the woman who was organizing it is in hospital so we will be working on whatever projects we have. I have a baby quilt I'm hoping to get the top finished .
> I'm going with friends to a concert tomorrow evening so I will be far behind I'm sure.


I think the bug might be being transmitted by the computers so many of you seem to have the same thing. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

My goodness Sam you have really outdone yourself this week! A longer posting than I can recall- will have to go back to digest it! Been away most of the day, and posting mainly to make sure I get the emails!


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Unfortunately too many parents these days lie for whatever reason about their kids being sick. Even as young as pre-k whether because the kid doesn't want to come or they aren't ready to cut the cord I don't know.


But we can't possibly expect the poor little things to do something they don't want to do can we?


----------



## tami_ohio

I still have 6 pages to go on last week! And here I am, already 6 pages behind for today! Marking my spot. I will be busy tomorrow. It is going to be Arriana's birthday party. I can't believe she is going to be 1 next week already! Hugs and Prayers.


----------



## Glennys 2

Just marking my place. Still have quite a bit of reading to do on last weeks KTP.


----------



## iamsam

I think she has learned to tune me out. lol ---- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes, taking them out in the cold like that would have been worth a cry for sure. Maybe they weren't turned on yet or not programmed for that. Let us know what they think.
> 
> Sorry about the school truancy. It is hard to keep one's lips closed for sure. How does Heidi respond if you give her advice.


----------



## iamsam

I'm not sure they end up in prison but they could end up in the county jail. I keep reminding Heidi of that. we'll see. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here in England a parent can end up in prison for a child not going to school


----------



## iamsam

let's hope they are wrong. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Great opening as usual, Sam. A variety recipes so there's something for everyone.
> Weather people are talking about a rain snow mix for Mon. They're probably wrong again !!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

at the top of the page - bottom line - right end - "my posts" - when you click on it - it will give you all the posts you have made - if you click on the top one it will take you to the last time you posted - which was the spot you were marking. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> I'm afraid I am becoming a slug when it comes to cooking. I read and collect recipes and think I will make everyone, but then it's a long, busy day and I cook something simple. This afternoon, my head started feeling "clogged" and blowing nose quite a bit. I pray it isn't a cold as I have lots of plans for next week since we are to have more pleasant weather. It was very cold, dreich here yesterday, but today, the sun appeared with more pleasant temperatures. It is always a big treat to have the sun shine in the winter. Oh, here I go with another tissue. Incidentally, I continue to read where someone posts: "Just marking my spot." OK, what does that mean? Do you copy the page where you posted and then go back to it to read? There must be some reason why so many do this.


----------



## iamsam

and what does mother do in china? --- sam



darowil said:


> Well back from the airport with one new family member and her Mum. My niece will be here for around 6 months and her Mum returns to China next weekend after settling her DD into school here.
> And now I will go and read this week.


----------



## iamsam

I've tried to tell her this also gwen - to no avail. alex may be three going on 21 but at least he went to school every day. I also worry what will happen when Ayden is a teenager. I see him going downhill in the front basket. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here in Georgia a parent can be fined, go to jail, or both. Heidi really needs to get firm with him. It will be even harder when he is a teen if she allows this to continue and education is so important. I know I'm sounding bossy but I feel so strongly about this.


----------



## iamsam

have I missed something here - bracelets - glue? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I am now wearing all four of the bracelets with the various glues. Yes, all four at once! LOL We'll see how many I end up with tomorrow that stay on.
> 
> Pulled out some yarn and a crochet hook but just not feeling it...maybe I'll look at a knitting book and see if my mojo comes back.


----------



## iamsam

mary - I hope you are getting rested up - I really don't see how you keep up the pace - I would have been flat on my back weeks ago. --- sam



pacer said:


> Finally caught up on both tea parties. I have been knitting while reading so I can get some things made. I wish everyone well. I am so tired that I need to get to sleep. I could barely finish my last row of knitting for today. Good night.


----------



## iamsam

I will give Heidi credit - she has checked this out and there is really no reason for him not going other than the fact that he says "I am not going to school tomorrow" and then proceeded to make it happen. he has even run outside in the snow and hidden to get away with it. me - I would grab him whether he was in pj's or not and we would go to school even if I had to carry him the whole way. I don't say anything any more - it hurts when you bang your head against a brick wall and that was what I was doing. maybe it will take jail - a fine - or both - or more before every one gets the message. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Sam, I agree with Gwen-- it will only get worse and the kid will end up in trouble. You need to see if you can find out why he doesn't like school-- bullies, hard time with written work, bored, etc. Then get teacher's help.


----------



## iamsam

actually - I hope this is what happens here - I think it is the only thing that is going to wake every one up. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Yes as I'm learning, the schools keep track of absences and report the kids who have over a certain amount to the truancy officer. It can take some time but the parents can end up in court and jail.


----------



## iamsam

goodness - I think every one is in bed - maybe that is where I should be. --- sam


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> and what does mother do in china? --- sam


They have been living there- planning on moving back in the middle of this year but my niece is starting high school so it was felt it was better for her to start at the beginning of the school year here.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> goodness - I think every one is in bed - maybe that is where I should be. --- sam


I'm not in bed- but maybe you should be.


----------



## iamsam

you are probably right - 12:30 here - time I should be in bed. --- sam



darowil said:


> I'm not in bed- but maybe you should be.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> you are probably right - 12:30 here - time I should be in bed. --- sam


Night night


----------



## Gweniepooh

Glad it helped. I'd never find "us" if I didn't do that or make sure I post something before shutting down....LOL


81brighteyes said:


> To Gweniepooh: Thank you so much for explaining to me the "why" of "just marking my spot". I had no idea how that worked and appreciate your taking the time to explain it to me. Sounds like a pretty good idea.


----------



## Lurker 2

Really tired with the heat, about to head through and rest. Things have really slowed down with most of America asleep- bit early for Britain, perhaps at 6 -30 am., Happy Saturday for many of you- ours of course is coming to a conclusion- nearly sundown.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Re: Heidi "tuning you out" and GS not going to school.....what is tragic also is that he will keep falling behind and even more unhappy when his friends move on ahead and he doesn't have a clue of how to be successful in school. Could even lead to retention which will only compound his dislike. Please urge Heidi to try to get to the root of the problem instead of enabling him. This is something that will affect him greatly as he gets older.


thewren said:


> I think she has learned to tune me out. lol ---- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Read you post about Heidi checking it out....Well good....glad she has checked it out. Now she just needs to have some follow through with getting him there. Wonder if he was told "no baseball" if he doesn't go to school and make it stick. I know it wold be difficult but golly gee...this is not good....as you are well aware. It must be so difficult you having to witness this and know it isn't a good thing. Will be praying about this Sam.


thewren said:


> I will give Heidi credit - she has checked this out and there is really no reason for him not going other than the fact that he says "I am not going to school tomorrow" and then proceeded to make it happen. he has even run outside in the snow and hidden to get away with it. me - I would grab him whether he was in pj's or not and we would go to school even if I had to carry him the whole way. I don't say anything any more - it hurts when you bang your head against a brick wall and that was what I was doing. maybe it will take jail - a fine - or both - or more before every one gets the message. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lordy I said i wasn't going to be up so late again tonight and her it is quarter til 2....headed to bed. For Dawn, Betty, Mick and his family, Sonja's son & Sonja and everyone else who I may have left out will pray that God heals you quickly; a miracle for Mick but I do believe in miracles or at least a quick suffering free passing. All other prayers that you have a good rest, good morning, or good evening filled with peace love and joy. Good night....Gwen


----------



## Bulldog

Just marking my spot for tomorrow.
I got the second sock heel made tonight, so all I lack is the two legs. I won't have to knit but five inches as sis wants to cuff them. I am so very excited about these socks. I made a new toe and heel (Fish Lips Kiss heel) It was fun learning two new things. I knit the toe with the magic loop, the foot with my 9" circular, the heel with two dpns, and the leg with my 9" circulars. It was so much fun. I am so proud of conquering my fear of toe up socks. 
Off to bed. I Love You To The Moon and Back, Betty


----------



## Swedenme

Kansas g-ma said:


> Sam, I agree with Gwen-- it will only get worse and the kid will end up in trouble. You need to see if you can find out why he doesn't like school-- bullies, hard time with written work, bored, etc. Then get teacher's help.


I agree .at first I thought he was a teenager but if he's younger he more than likely has a problem .The longer you leave it the harder it will be for him to catch up with his school work


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> I still have 6 pages to go on last week! And here I am, already 6 pages behind for today! Marking my spot. I will be busy tomorrow. It is going to be Arriana's birthday party. I can't believe she is going to be 1 next week already! Hugs and Prayers.


Happy birthday to Arriana and hope you all have a lovely day Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> I will give Heidi credit - she has checked this out and there is really no reason for him not going other than the fact that he says "I am not going to school tomorrow" and then proceeded to make it happen. he has even run outside in the snow and hidden to get away with it. me - I would grab him whether he was in pj's or not and we would go to school even if I had to carry him the whole way. I don't say anything any more - it hurts when you bang your head against a brick wall and that was what I was doing. maybe it will take jail - a fine - or both - or more before every one gets the message. --- sam


I'm with you Sam I would pick him up and he would be in the classroom dressed or not . I had a phone call that my oldest hadn't been in school one day when he was 14 next day I marched him to school stood at gates shouting bye telling him how much I love him told him I would do this every day if he ever did it again he never did 😃But I did find out that he was having a problem with his maths teacher he was moved to another class and was a lot happier


----------



## Swedenme

Bulldog said:


> Just marking my spot for tomorrow.
> I got the second sock heel made tonight, so all I lack is the two legs. I won't have to knit but five inches as sis wants to cuff them. I am so very excited about these socks. I made a new toe and heel (Fish Lips Kiss heel) It was fun learning two new things. I knit the toe with the magic loop, the foot with my 9" circular, the heel with two dpns, and the leg with my 9" circulars. It was so much fun. I am so proud of conquering my fear of toe up socks.
> Off to bed. I Love You To The Moon and Back, Betty


Congratulations Betty It is fun isn't it when we all learn new ways especially when it finally becomes so clear and you think well that's not so hard at all
Sonja


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> I'm with you Sam I would pick him up and he would be in the classroom dressed or not . I had a phone call that my oldest hadn't been in school one day when he was 14 next day I marched him to school stood at gates shouting bye telling him how much I love him told him I would do this every day if he ever did it again he never did 😃But I did find out that he was having a problem with his maths teacher he was moved to another class and was a lot happier


Brilliant- great way to make sure he went back to school, but still dealt with the underlying issue


----------



## darowil

We had Chicken Lombardy for tea tonight. Instead of Marsla I used Moscato. Figured that the port and sherry can be sweet and white wine goes well with chicken. And it worked really well- and all liked it. Even those of us who don't like mushrooms all that much loved it.


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> Brilliant- great way to make sure he went back to school, but still dealt with the underlying issue


He wasn't to happy at the time but he got the message He laughs about it now


----------



## Swedenme

All caught up so I will say good morning properly It's a lovely day here cold and frosty but beautiful bright blue skies and no wind at all . Lovely day for walking as long as a person is all wrapped up . Quick visit to the shops for some fresh groceries then the days my own . Going to decide if I want to finish the hat I started the one I have been waiting months to try I kept looking and looking at this hat and so wanting to knit it . One of the reasons I learnt to knit in the round . Well now I'm about halfway up the hat and wondering if I want to finish it at all not sure I've used the right yarn for it or wether I like the colour . But I've started so I'll finish I think . I will leave it till I come back more than likely like it again by then


----------



## sugarsugar

Marking my spot... back shortly when I have caught up on last week.


----------



## vabchnonnie

Welcome from VA Beach, VA, cold and rainy... Has anyone heard from "5mmdpns" lately. I miss her. Speaking of a tea party, believe I'll go get some tea...back soon


----------



## Lurker 2

vabchnonnie said:


> Welcome from VA Beach, VA, cold and rainy... Has anyone heard from "5mmdpns" lately. I miss her. Speaking of a tea party, believe I'll go get some tea...back soon


I rang her about 4 months back, she was home, but too busy to talk. Don't know if her Dad is still with us or not. She Hibernates when things are tough.


----------



## candytuft

Thank you all for your good wishes on our anniversary, it was a lovely day with family popping in, and tonight DD and husband and family came around with a lovely Chinese meal all prepared, we ate at home and enjoyed every morsel, a nice relaxing time with the ones we love. When I read about all those that are ill we count our blessings, get well all those that are ill and lots of love and hugs for speedy recoveries. Sam I guess it's back to the kitchen tomorrow, will brouse through all your great recipes. It's almost bedtime for us here in Aus. So I will sign off now till later .x.


----------



## vabchnonnie

Lurker 2 said:


> I rang her about 4 months back, she was home, but too busy to talk. Don't know if her Dad is still with us or not. She Hibernates when things are tough.


Thanks for your update. I too close up, you might say, when too much, too much. Perhaps we will hear from her again soon. I'm back with my cup of tea.


----------



## Lurker 2

vabchnonnie said:


> Thanks for your update. I too close up, you might say, when too much, too much. Perhaps we will hear from her again soon. I'm back with my cup of tea.


I know there's a lot miss her robust style- she was always good value!


----------



## Lurker 2

vabchnonnie said:


> Thanks for your update. I too close up, you might say, when too much, too much. Perhaps we will hear from her again soon. I'm back with my cup of tea.


BTW, welcome- I don't recall your posting before- but Sam always has a spare chair at the table- and we love having new comers! Do tell us some more about yourself, and what knitting/crochet you do, or what you like to cook, if that is more your interest!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Railyn said:


> Everyone talking about their cooking today so I will add mine to the list. I made vegetarian split pea soup and home made herb bread. The bread has dried onion, poppy seeds and either dill weed or dill seeds. WE like it a lot. Make it in the bread machine. Nice and easy.
> I have had a busy last few days Wednesday DH had an early morning apt for his Parkinson's and I had an apt for a root canal. THe dentist apt went easy on everything but our credit card. My co-pay was over $1000. Now I have to go back to the dentist and get a cap put on that tooth. Then Thursday DH had an apt with his "Diabetic" dr. That is an hour drive each way. Then today I had an apt with the eye dr. Seems like we get our apts in clumps. So glad that we have good drs and are able to use them as needed. We feel very blessed.
> Hope everyone has a great week-end. It is warmer here and we had a couple of days of sunshine which did wonders for my spirits. Take care and keep the needles flying.


Railyn....would you be willing to share your bread recipe? I love homemade breads...I'll have the sparingly from now on so they're going to be special ones, for sure.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny, cold and windy Surrey. I am lovely and warm now as the boiler has been installed and once again we have central heating. Now all I have to do is stop Mr P from turnnig all the radiators down! 

I heard from the hospital that my knee replacement will be sometie in May, so now I can make some plans and hopeful get over the France to meet LM2 after I have finished the pain management course in March.

Happy anniversary and birthday to those who are celebrating. Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree

vabchnonnie said:


> Welcome from VA Beach, VA, cold and rainy... Has anyone heard from "5mmdpns" lately. I miss her. Speaking of a tea party, believe I'll go get some tea...back soon


Welcome!! I miss 5mmdpns also..she's had a lot on her plate with caring for her parents, etc.

How are things in VA Beach?


----------



## RookieRetiree

candytuft said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes on our anniversary, it was a lovely day with family popping in, and tonight DD and husband and family came around with a lovely Chinese meal all prepared, we ate at home and enjoyed every morsel, a nice relaxing time with the ones we love. When I read about all those that are ill we count our blessings, get well all those that are ill and lots of love and hugs for speedy recoveries. Sam I guess it's back to the kitchen tomorrow, will brouse through all your great recipes. It's almost bedtime for us here in Aus. So I will sign off now till later .x.


So glad you had a wonderful anniversary...that's exactly how I like to spend our special days -- with family and good food. Sam is always sending us great recipes to try out.


----------



## flyty1n

Swedenme said:


> I'm with you Sam I would pick him up and he would be in the classroom dressed or not . I had a phone call that my oldest hadn't been in school one day when he was 14 next day I marched him to school stood at gates shouting bye telling him how much I love him told him I would do this every day if he ever did it again he never did 😃But I did find out that he was having a problem with his maths teacher he was moved to another class and was a lot happier


I, too, am with you Sam. Check out your state's truancy laws. Here in Utah, it is required the child goes to school. If not, the police are called and the child is handcuffed and the parent taken with him and they are taken to court and have to appear before a judge with the truancy officer. See what your requirements for Ohio are. I have a good friend who spends every day in court with kids who are rebellious and it is amazing, once the child and mother are before the judge, how school attendance usually changes. Not that you are not trying your best, as you are. Easy for us to recommend what needs to happen. Something is not registering with Heidi I fear.
Looks like another beautiful day here. I really enjoyed the information on Defiance..I love learning both new foods and new places.


----------



## RookieRetiree

vabchnonnie said:


> Thanks for your update. I too close up, you might say, when too much, too much. Perhaps we will hear from her again soon. I'm back with my cup of tea.


I call it going into my cocoon stage...just folding in as much as possible just in case more gets thrown at me, that I'm not all exposed. I also relate it to that the gas tank is empty --- even the one held in reserve is getting low and I just go into preservation of energy mode. Thankfully, I come out a little stronger and more resilient..but it's sometimes hard for those around me.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny, cold and windy Surrey. I am lovely and warm now as the boiler has been installed and once again we have central heating. Now all I have to do is stop Mr P from turnnig all the radiators down!
> 
> I heard from the hospital that my knee replacement will be sometie in May, so now I can make some plans and hopeful get over the France to meet LM2 after I have finished the pain management course in March.
> 
> Happy anniversary and birthday to those who are celebrating. Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


Glad to hear that all is warm at your house....DH and I tend to have different body thermostats also...but when he turns the heat down, I just get busy in kitchen and get the oven going...hmmmm, could that be his diabolical plan?

Glad you have your surgery date---it's easier to plan for the known...hope you get to France as soon after your pain clinics is over.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny, cold and windy Surrey. I am lovely and warm now as the boiler has been installed and once again we have central heating. Now all I have to do is stop Mr P from turnnig all the radiators down!
> 
> I heard from the hospital that my knee replacement will be sometie in May, so now I can make some plans and hopeful get over the France to meet LM2 after I have finished the pain management course in March.
> 
> Happy anniversary and birthday to those who are celebrating. Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


It owuld be great if you could see her (and the others as well I'm sure) before your knee replacement as you will be restricterd for a little while after that and they grow up so quickly.

I'm sure you appreciate the warmth all the more after being without it.


----------



## darowil

candytuft said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes on our anniversary, it was a lovely day with family popping in, and tonight DD and husband and family came around with a lovely Chinese meal all prepared, we ate at home and enjoyed every morsel, a nice relaxing time with the ones we love. When I read about all those that are ill we count our blessings, get well all those that are ill and lots of love and hugs for speedy recoveries. Sam I guess it's back to the kitchen tomorrow, will brouse through all your great recipes. It's almost bedtime for us here in Aus. So I will sign off now till later .x.


Glad you had a good day.
I'm about to head off to bed as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-beekeepers-quilt

For all the members making socks these days, I'm sure you'll have little bits left over (except for those doing toe up and using up all the skein by making the leg as long as you have yarn left!). I started practicing some hexagons from the Knitting In Circles book and then saw this quilt. I'd be sure to use superwash sock yarn...but what a lovely quilt. I'm not sure I like the way it's tied together (probably would figure out something for that)...but the idea of puffy hexagons just makes me smile!


----------



## darowil

I said how nice the Chicken Lombardy was - later in the evening David again said how nice it was- think it might be done gain at times. But probably not too often as it does have a lot of butter and don't think it would be as good without.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-beekeepers-quilt
> 
> For all the members making socks these days, I'm sure you'll have little bits left over (except for those doing toe up and using up all the skein by making the leg as long as you have yarn left!). I started practicing some hexagons from the Knitting In Circles book and then saw this quilt. I'd be sure to use superwash sock yarn...but what a lovely quilt. I'm not sure I like the way it's tied together (probably would figure out something for that)...but the idea of puffy hexagons just makes me smile!


Thats one of the things that puts me off this- and it would be far too warm for us here most of the year.


----------



## sugarsugar

Wow! Great start to the week Sam. Sorry to hear that Ayden is still not attending school enough. Grr. 
Thanks for sharing the info about Defiance. Interesting.  

I hope you are managing to keep warm. I know you will be glad for the worst of the Winter to be behind you. We are to have a few cooler days.. low 20s so I am hoping to get caught up a bit more in the garden. 

I must tell you about a very expensive lesson learnt last Tuesday for me.
I was driving home (nearly home in fact) when I see a police car with lights on right behind me, I am thinking ... what?... I cant get out of your way. Then I realise oh he wants ME to pull over. :shock: Out he gets and comes over to me. Licence please.... ok I say, did I do something wrong? Have you paid your registration lately? ((OMG my heart fell into my tummy)) No its due next week I say, its on the board waiting to be paid. He says... NO it was due last week!! I reckon I went pale. :roll: 
Wait there please he says and goes back to his car to check my licence and I can see that he is writing out a fine. *&^%$ it.!! So he comes back and hands it to me mumbling .... days to pay and .... $..... Pardon? I say. He then says clearly 30 days to pay and $736. :shock: I shouted SEVEN HUNDRED!!!! Yep thats more than what your registration costs... Yeah I do realise that I say. Then I did the.... I have been driving for 35 years and NEVER missed paying it NOR have I EVER had any sort of driving offence, it was an honest mistake... bla bla bla.... Nothing I can do about it (he says) its on camera. Cool, thanks. 

I drove home in tears and paid the damn thing in the next 10 mins. I know it was my fault for not having it paid on time but good grief, that was a huge fine. I cant believe it.  I am over it now, nothing I can do except pay the thing.


----------



## angelam

Swedenme said:


> All caught up so I will say good morning properly It's a lovely day here cold and frosty but beautiful bright blue skies and no wind at all . Lovely day for walking as long as a person is all wrapped up . Quick visit to the shops for some fresh groceries then the days my own . Going to decide if I want to finish the hat I started the one I have been waiting months to try I kept looking and looking at this hat and so wanting to knit it . One of the reasons I learnt to knit in the round . Well now I'm about halfway up the hat and wondering if I want to finish it at all not sure I've used the right yarn for it or wether I like the colour . But I've started so I'll finish I think . I will leave it till I come back more than likely like it again by then


Good morning Sonja. Lovely morning here too, bright sunshine and no frost last night so not too cold. Lazy day for me today though I have to make a lemon drizzle cake this afternoon for DGDs birthday tomorrow. Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny, cold and windy Surrey. I am lovely and warm now as the boiler has been installed and once again we have central heating. Now all I have to do is stop Mr P from turnnig all the radiators down!
> 
> I heard from the hospital that my knee replacement will be sometie in May, so now I can make some plans and hopeful get over the France to meet LM2 after I have finished the pain management course in March.
> 
> Happy anniversary and birthday to those who are celebrating. Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


Glad to hear you're warm again. I do hope you manage to get over to see LM2 before May though I do know it's difficult sometimes trying to fit everything in! Enjoy a warm weekend!


----------



## sugarsugar

Swedenme said:


> I like the idea of sending these babies home with teenagers so they get some idea of what it's really like to look after a child . They don't do it here in northeast England . My 2 oldest had a real live baby to practise with there younger brother . They were 17 and 15 when they got a surprise brother . I'm sure that is why I still don't have grandchildren . Hope your babies survive the week end . Ps lovely recipes again Sam I'm going to take a proper look see if there is anything I can impress my family with this week Sonja


I agree, I think it is a great idea to sent these babies home with them. They dont do it here either as far as I know.


----------



## sugarsugar

Sorlenna said:


> Happy anniversary, Candytuft. That's a great achievement!


Ditto.... :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

darowil said:


> I said how nice the Chicken Lombardy was - later in the evening David again said how nice it was- think it might be done gain at times. But probably not too often as it does have a lot of butter and don't think it would be as good without.


That's one on my list for the next time the kids are home. I tend to make things a bit more fancy for them....these days, I'm into protein & vegetables as my regular diet. When the kids were here last time, I made an apricot chicken that was delicious as well as a hake fish dish...I'll see if I can find the recipes because they were so easy and yet so tasty!


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> Nice start to the week Sam - I have had a computer day so I have managed to catch up!!! Shake and Bake chicken and scalloped potatoes for dinner tonight - I will need to see if I have any canned veggies lurking in the pantry. I have put off grocery shopping until Sunday - hopefully that will allow us both to eat and stay home until I am feeling better after surgery on Monday. Alan could shop alone if necessary, but the weather looks like it may turn cool and he would just as soon not have to go!!! I will check back later or tomorrow- love, peace and health!!! AZ


All the very best for your surgery Sandi. Now Alan will need to do a bit of nursing YOU. Take care.


----------



## RookieRetiree

darowil said:


> Thats one of the things that puts me off this- and it would be far too warm for us here most of the year.


I like the idea of having a little something going as a side project (like my washcloths) where I can practice duplicate stitching and other designs on small carry along projects. Yes, the quilt would probably be too warm for most of the time there.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> I think Heidi had an egg - unfortunately it played humpty dumpty and lost. --- sam


 :shock: Oh dear. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar

Swedenme said:


> Here in England a parent can end up in prison for a child not going to school


 :shock: Golly! We would have to build more prisons, going by the amount of school age kids out on the streets everywhere.


----------



## RookieRetiree

sugarsugar said:


> Wow! Great start to the week Sam. Sorry to hear that Ayden is still not attending school enough. Grr.
> Thanks for sharing the info about Defiance. Interesting.
> 
> I hope you are managing to keep warm. I know you will be glad for the worst of the Winter to be behind you. We are to have a few cooler days.. low 20s so I am hoping to get caught up a bit more in the garden.
> 
> I must tell you about a very expensive lesson learnt last Tuesday for me.
> I was driving home (nearly home in fact) when I see a police car with lights on right behind me, I am thinking ... what?... I cant get out of your way. Then I realise oh he wants ME to pull over. :shock: Out he gets and comes over to me. Licence please.... ok I say, did I do something wrong? Have you paid your registration lately? ((OMG my heart fell into my tummy)) No its due next week I say, its on the board waiting to be paid. He says... NO it was due last week!! I reckon I went pale. :roll:
> Wait there please he says and goes back to his car to check my licence and I can see that he is writing out a fine. *&^%$ it.!! So he comes back and hands it to me mumbling .... days to pay and .... $..... Pardon? I say. He then says clearly 30 days to pay and $736. :shock: I shouted SEVEN HUNDRED!!!! Yep thats more than what your registration costs... Yeah I do realise that I say. Then I did the.... I have been driving for 35 years and NEVER missed paying it NOR have I EVER had any sort of driving offence, it was an honest mistake... bla bla bla.... Nothing I can do about it (he says) its on camera. Cool, thanks.
> 
> I drove home in tears and paid the damn thing in the next 10 mins. I know it was my fault for not having it paid on time but good grief, that was a huge fine. I cant believe it.  I am over it now, nothing I can do except pay the thing.


Oh...that's really unfortunate...just a week off too!! I think he should have been more understanding....especially since it wasn't a moving/driving violation...but a paperwork one.


----------



## RookieRetiree

angelam said:


> Good morning Sonja. Lovely morning here too, bright sunshine and no frost last night so not too cold. Lazy day for me today though I have to make a lemon drizzle cake this afternoon for DGDs birthday tomorrow. Have a lovely weekend.


yummm...having made one at Christmas, my mouth is drooling for the taste of a lemon drizzle cake. I had a hard time finding one in US measurements, so I pulled out my kitchen scale (which I use for yarn) and followed the recipe as written....I'm learning! Maybe, I'll just have a little lemon curd with my yogurt this a.m.


----------



## vabchnonnie

About me.. I read a lot on here but seldom say much, partly because I don't know this computer thing. As with many of us, I have several WIP: working on a pair of socks - dpn, 2 at a time, top dpn. Thinking of trying toe up with circular, use 9" OR 12" which is better for adult. Also crocheting a baby blanket, don't have to think on it much. Make l8" sq blankets for pet shelter, knit, crochet, quilt...what ever suits me. Have sqs made to put together for granny afghan. The list goes on. Must do one at a time to finish things, and NEVER start something new until all others are finished, bad habit. Yes, I like to be in the kitchen, however, I live alone so must limit the amount I make. More next time.


----------



## RookieRetiree

vabchnonnie said:


> About me.. I read a lot on here but seldom say much, partly because I don't know this computer thing. As with many of us, I have several WIP: working on a pair of socks - dpn, 2 at a time, top dpn. Thinking of trying toe up with circular, use 9" OR 12" which is better for adult. Also crocheting a baby blanket, don't have to think on it much. Make l8" sq blankets for pet shelter, knit, crochet, quilt...what ever suits me. Have sqs made to put together for granny afghan. The list goes on. Must do one at a time to finish things, and NEVER start something new until all others are finished, bad habit. Yes, I like to be in the kitchen, however, I live alone so must limit the amount I make. More next time.


You sound like a very creative lady...I am bad about starting new things without finishing those that are already in the works.


----------



## vabchnonnie

About me.. I read a lot on here but seldom say much, partly because I don't know this computer thing. As with many of us, I have several WIP: working on a pair of socks - dpn, 2 at a time, top dpn. Thinking of trying toe up with circular, use 9" OR 12" which is better for adult. Also crocheting a baby blanket, don't have to think on it much. Make l8" sq blankets for pet shelter, knit, crochet, quilt...what ever suits me. Have sqs made to put together for granny afghan. The list goes on. Must do one at a time to finish things, and NEVER start something new until all others are finished, bad habit. Yes, I like to be in the kitchen, however, I live alone so must limit the amount I make. More next time.


----------



## angelam

sugarsugar said:


> Wow! Great start to the week Sam. Sorry to hear that Ayden is still not attending school enough. Grr.
> Thanks for sharing the info about Defiance. Interesting.
> 
> I hope you are managing to keep warm. I know you will be glad for the worst of the Winter to be behind you. We are to have a few cooler days.. low 20s so I am hoping to get caught up a bit more in the garden.
> 
> I must tell you about a very expensive lesson learnt last Tuesday for me.
> I was driving home (nearly home in fact) when I see a police car with lights on right behind me, I am thinking ... what?... I cant get out of your way. Then I realise oh he wants ME to pull over. :shock: Out he gets and comes over to me. Licence please.... ok I say, did I do something wrong? Have you paid your registration lately? ((OMG my heart fell into my tummy)) No its due next week I say, its on the board waiting to be paid. He says... NO it was due last week!! I reckon I went pale. :roll:
> Wait there please he says and goes back to his car to check my licence and I can see that he is writing out a fine. *&^%$ it.!! So he comes back and hands it to me mumbling .... days to pay and .... $..... Pardon? I say. He then says clearly 30 days to pay and $736. :shock: I shouted SEVEN HUNDRED!!!! Yep thats more than what your registration costs... Yeah I do realise that I say. Then I did the.... I have been driving for 35 years and NEVER missed paying it NOR have I EVER had any sort of driving offence, it was an honest mistake... bla bla bla.... Nothing I can do about it (he says) its on camera. Cool, thanks.
> 
> I drove home in tears and paid the damn thing in the next 10 mins. I know it was my fault for not having it paid on time but good grief, that was a huge fine. I cant believe it.  I am over it now, nothing I can do except pay the thing.


Ouch!! That's a really hefty fine, especially for a first time. Not sure what 700 Aus dollars works out to in sterling but it sounds an awful lot. As you say all you can do is pay up. A very expensive lesson indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Wow! Great start to the week Sam. Sorry to hear that Ayden is still not attending school enough. Grr.
> Thanks for sharing the info about Defiance. Interesting.
> 
> I hope you are managing to keep warm. I know you will be glad for the worst of the Winter to be behind you. We are to have a few cooler days.. low 20s so I am hoping to get caught up a bit more in the garden.
> 
> I must tell you about a very expensive lesson learnt last Tuesday for me.
> I was driving home (nearly home in fact) when I see a police car with lights on right behind me, I am thinking ... what?... I cant get out of your way. Then I realise oh he wants ME to pull over. :shock: Out he gets and comes over to me. Licence please.... ok I say, did I do something wrong? Have you paid your registration lately? ((OMG my heart fell into my tummy)) No its due next week I say, its on the board waiting to be paid. He says... NO it was due last week!! I reckon I went pale. :roll:
> Wait there please he says and goes back to his car to check my licence and I can see that he is writing out a fine. *&^%$ it.!! So he comes back and hands it to me mumbling .... days to pay and .... $..... Pardon? I say. He then says clearly 30 days to pay and $736. :shock: I shouted SEVEN HUNDRED!!!! Yep thats more than what your registration costs... Yeah I do realise that I say. Then I did the.... I have been driving for 35 years and NEVER missed paying it NOR have I EVER had any sort of driving offence, it was an honest mistake... bla bla bla.... Nothing I can do about it (he says) its on camera. Cool, thanks.
> 
> I drove home in tears and paid the damn thing in the next 10 mins. I know it was my fault for not having it paid on time but good grief, that was a huge fine. I cant believe it.  I am over it now, nothing I can do except pay the thing.


Oh Cathy! What a horrid thing to have happen. that is a wopping fine. Good thing you had the funds to pay it.


----------



## sugarsugar

angelam said:


> Ouch!! That's a really hefty fine, especially for a first time. Not sure what 700 Aus dollars works out to in sterling but it sounds an awful lot. As you say all you can do is pay up. A very expensive lesson indeed!


I just looked it up. Its around 373 pounds.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh Cathy! What a horrid thing to have happen. that is a wopping fine. Good thing you had the funds to pay it.


I dont really have the funds to pay.  But I will have to find them, save for them etc. I meant I paid the actual registration when I got home. I had money for that, I just thought it was due next week. I have a month to pay the fine.

How are you Julie? Not sleeping I take it?


----------



## Lurker 2

vabchnonnie said:


> About me.. I read a lot on here but seldom say much, partly because I don't know this computer thing. As with many of us, I have several WIP: working on a pair of socks - dpn, 2 at a time, top dpn. Thinking of trying toe up with circular, use 9" OR 12" which is better for adult. Also crocheting a baby blanket, don't have to think on it much. Make l8" sq blankets for pet shelter, knit, crochet, quilt...what ever suits me. Have sqs made to put together for granny afghan. The list goes on. Must do one at a time to finish things, and NEVER start something new until all others are finished, bad habit. Yes, I like to be in the kitchen, however, I live alone so must limit the amount I make. More next time.


Lovely to hear back from you! I too am on my own, apart from my little dog- so tend to make very small quantities these days, although last night was a disaster- I pigged out on a can of 'Teddy Bear Milk' (condensed sweetened milk) and some apricot halves- just did not have energy to cook in the heat. Don't have energy in the heat, full stop. Working on garter stitch projects presently- I need mindless just now.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I dont really have the funds to pay.  But I will have to find them, save for them etc. I meant I paid the actual registration when I got home. I had money for that, I just thought it was due next week. I have a month to pay the fine.
> 
> How are you Julie? Not sleeping I take it?


It is a rather hot night as far as my body system goes- and I always find it hard to sleep then. I will shortly make some of my caffeine free coffee, and probably something to eat as well- I will often sleep better when I have something in my tummy. You are up late too, for you!


----------



## angelam

sugarsugar said:


> I just looked it up. Its around 373 pounds.


Thanks! I just looked it up too - it's a lot of money, poor you. x


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a rather hot night as far as my body system goes- and I always find it hard to sleep then. I will shortly make some of my caffeine free coffee, and probably something to eat as well- I will often sleep better when I have something in my tummy. You are up late too, for you!


I sure am, it is 11.30pm here. Off to bed for me. Goodnight all.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I sure am, it is 11.30pm here. Off to bed for me. Goodnight all.


Hope you sleep well, and don't dwell on financial woes!


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> i think it is the same here unless the child is sick, however, if he is only missing a few days at a time with parent's permission as sick it is ok.


First they will request a meeting with parents, child and principal. Then social services go to your house, court ordered. You are fined and or jailed. A friend of one of the teens is going through this right now.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> First they will request a meeting with parents, child and principal. Then social services go to your house, court ordered. You are fined and or jailed. A friend of one of the teens is going through this right now.


I have not heard of parents going to gaol for truant kids- but that could just be because I am out of touch- it all sounds very draconian, and is it really the right way to get a kid to enjoy school?


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Wow! Great start to the week Sam. Sorry to hear that Ayden is still not attending school enough. Grr.
> Thanks for sharing the info about Defiance. Interesting.
> 
> I hope you are managing to keep warm. I know you will be glad for the worst of the Winter to be behind you. We are to have a few cooler days.. low 20s so I am hoping to get caught up a bit more in the garden.
> 
> I must tell you about a very expensive lesson learnt last Tuesday for me.
> I was driving home (nearly home in fact) when I see a police car with lights on right behind me, I am thinking ... what?... I cant get out of your way. Then I realise oh he wants ME to pull over. :shock: Out he gets and comes over to me. Licence please.... ok I say, did I do something wrong? Have you paid your registration lately? ((OMG my heart fell into my tummy)) No its due next week I say, its on the board waiting to be paid. He says... NO it was due last week!! I reckon I went pale. :roll:
> Wait there please he says and goes back to his car to check my licence and I can see that he is writing out a fine. *&^%$ it.!! So he comes back and hands it to me mumbling .... days to pay and .... $..... Pardon? I say. He then says clearly 30 days to pay and $736. :shock: I shouted SEVEN HUNDRED!!!! Yep thats more than what your registration costs... Yeah I do realise that I say. Then I did the.... I have been driving for 35 years and NEVER missed paying it NOR have I EVER had any sort of driving offence, it was an honest mistake... bla bla bla.... Nothing I can do about it (he says) its on camera. Cool, thanks.
> 
> I drove home in tears and paid the damn thing in the next 10 mins. I know it was my fault for not having it paid on time but good grief, that was a huge fine. I cant believe it.  I am over it now, nothing I can do except pay the thing.


Wow that's a huge amount. And I have been guilty of forgetting ours as well. Very recently, I remembered ours just after left in the car. Due the day before so paid it immediately. Fortunately before he was picked up.


----------



## jknappva

81brighteyes said:


> I'm afraid I am becoming a slug when it comes to cooking. I read and collect recipes and think I will make everyone, but then it's a long, busy day and I cook something simple. This afternoon, my head started feeling "clogged" and blowing nose quite a bit. I pray it isn't a cold as I have lots of plans for next week since we are to have more pleasant weather. It was very cold, dreich here yesterday, but today, the sun appeared with more pleasant temperatures. It is always a big treat to have the sun shine in the winter. Oh, here I go with another tissue. Incidentally, I continue to read where someone posts: "Just marking my spot." OK, what does that mean? Do you copy the page where you posted and then go back to it to read? There must be some reason why so many do this.


So good to hear from you!! I've missed you and hoped you were well. We've had dreary skies for a couple of days and today will be the same. It only takes one day of grey, dreariness for us to long for the sun. I hope you don't have a long lasting cold!
Junek


----------



## vabchnonnie

TOO ALL- tea is over for me today,it's 0800 Sat. morning, time to get some things done around here. My 10-11 year old puppy is still asleep, must take her for a walk when she wakes up, and have several things on my list to do before tomorrow. See you next time...have a good day Sharon in VA Beach


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Here in Georgia a parent can be fined, go to jail, or both. Heidi really needs to get firm with him. It will be even harder when he is a teen if she allows this to continue and education is so important. I know I'm sounding bossy but I feel so strongly about this.


I never allowed my children to miss school. Only if they were sick. They just took for granted they were going. But both my girls loved school and even took classes during what would normally have been study period in high school. The boys never mentioned liking school but didn't try to get out of going.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> Everyone talking about their cooking today so I will add mine to the list. I made vegetarian split pea soup and home made herb bread. The bread has dried onion, poppy seeds and either dill weed or dill seeds. WE like it a lot. Make it in the bread machine. Nice and easy.
> I have had a busy last few days Wednesday DH had an early morning apt for his Parkinson's and I had an apt for a root canal. THe dentist apt went easy on everything but our credit card. My co-pay was over $1000. Now I have to go back to the dentist and get a cap put on that tooth. Then Thursday DH had an apt with his "Diabetic" dr. That is an hour drive each way. Then today I had an apt with the eye dr. Seems like we get our apts in clumps. So glad that we have good drs and are able to use them as needed. We feel very blessed.
> Hope everyone has a great week-end. It is warmer here and we had a couple of days of sunshine which did wonders for my spirits. Take care and keep the needles flying.


I hope everything went well for all your appointments. At least you get them all done and over.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> I still have 6 pages to go on last week! And here I am, already 6 pages behind for today! Marking my spot. I will be busy tomorrow. It is going to be Arriana's birthday party. I can't believe she is going to be 1 next week already! Hugs and Prayers.


Seems like she was just born. Our KTP babies are growing up too fast!!
Happy birthday, Arriana!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Brilliant- great way to make sure he went back to school, but still dealt with the underlying issue


When I was in school, I had a cousin who was about 13 or 14 yrs old and his mother would have to stand with him at the bus stop and physically make him get on the bus. Since his home was 10 miles from school, I guess he stayed instead of trying to go back home!! That's pretty old for your mom to have to make you get on the bus!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> Welcome from VA Beach, VA, cold and rainy... Has anyone heard from "5mmdpns" lately. I miss her. Speaking of a tea party, believe I'll go get some tea...back soon


So glad to see you here...we're almost neighbors. I live in Newport News!!! No news from 5mmdpns except from Julie who phoned her a few weeks ago. Said she was busy and everything the same but didn't talk much.

Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny, cold and windy Surrey. I am lovely and warm now as the boiler has been installed and once again we have central heating. Now all I have to do is stop Mr P from turnnig all the radiators down!
> 
> I heard from the hospital that my knee replacement will be sometie in May, so now I can make some plans and hopeful get over the France to meet LM2 after I have finished the pain management course in March.
> 
> Happy anniversary and birthday to those who are celebrating. Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


I'm so glad you're once again nice and warm!!
Good news about the knee. I hope your replacement serves you as well as mine has for me
I hope you can visit with LM2 soon.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Wow! Great start to the week Sam. Sorry to hear that Ayden is still not attending school enough. Grr.
> Thanks for sharing the info about Defiance. Interesting.
> 
> I hope you are managing to keep warm. I know you will be glad for the worst of the Winter to be behind you. We are to have a few cooler days.. low 20s so I am hoping to get caught up a bit more in the garden.
> 
> I must tell you about a very expensive lesson learnt last Tuesday for me.
> I was driving home (nearly home in fact) when I see a police car with lights on right behind me, I am thinking ... what?... I cant get out of your way. Then I realise oh he wants ME to pull over. :shock: Out he gets and comes over to me. Licence please.... ok I say, did I do something wrong? Have you paid your registration lately? ((OMG my heart fell into my tummy)) No its due next week I say, its on the board waiting to be paid. He says... NO it was due last week!! I reckon I went pale. :roll:
> Wait there please he says and goes back to his car to check my licence and I can see that he is writing out a fine. *&^%$ it.!! So he comes back and hands it to me mumbling .... days to pay and .... $..... Pardon? I say. He then says clearly 30 days to pay and $736. :shock: I shouted SEVEN HUNDRED!!!! Yep thats more than what your registration costs... Yeah I do realise that I say. Then I did the.... I have been driving for 35 years and NEVER missed paying it NOR have I EVER had any sort of driving offence, it was an honest mistake... bla bla bla.... Nothing I can do about it (he says) its on camera. Cool, thanks.
> 
> I drove home in tears and paid the damn thing in the next 10 mins. I know it was my fault for not having it paid on time but good grief, that was a huge fine. I cant believe it.  I am over it now, nothing I can do except pay the thing.


How terrible!! That seems like an exceptionally huge fine for something so easy to fix!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Good morning Sonja. Lovely morning here too, bright sunshine and no frost last night so not too cold. Lazy day for me today though I have to make a lemon drizzle cake this afternoon for DGDs birthday tomorrow. Have a lovely weekend.


And a happy birthday to your DGD. That lemon drizzle cake sounds delicious!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Wow that's a huge amount. And I have been guilty of forgetting ours as well. Very recently, I remembered ours just after left in the car. Due the day before so paid it immediately. Fortunately before he was picked up.


I always pay my state license fee online as soon as I get it...usually a month in advance. The city registration is included with our personal property tax bill. I pay it as soon as it comes. If I don't, I know I will forget it!!
Junek


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> I have not heard of parents going to gaol for truant kids- but that could just be because I am out of touch- it all sounds very draconian, and is it really the right way to get a kid to enjoy school?


It is used as a last ditch measure when all else has failed. Many of us didn't enjoy school but we had to go anyway.


----------



## Swedenme

sugarsugar said:


> Wow! Great start to the week Sam. Sorry to hear that Ayden is still not attending school enough. Grr.
> Thanks for sharing the info about Defiance. Interesting.
> 
> I hope you are managing to keep warm. I know you will be glad for the worst of the Winter to be behind you. We are to have a few cooler days.. low 20s so I am hoping to get caught up a bit more in the garden.
> 
> I must tell you about a very expensive lesson learnt last Tuesday for me.
> I was driving home (nearly home in fact) when I see a police car with lights on right behind me, I am thinking ... what?... I cant get out of your way. Then I realise oh he wants ME to pull over. :shock: Out he gets and comes over to me. Licence please.... ok I say, did I do something wrong? Have you paid your registration lately? ((OMG my heart fell into my tummy)) No its due next week I say, its on the board waiting to be paid. He says... NO it was due last week!! I reckon I went pale. :roll:
> Wait there please he says and goes back to his car to check my licence and I can see that he is writing out a fine. *&^%$ it.!! So he comes back and hands it to me mumbling .... days to pay and .... $..... Pardon? I say. He then says clearly 30 days to pay and $736. :shock: I shouted SEVEN HUNDRED!!!! Yep thats more than what your registration costs... Yeah I do realise that I say. Then I did the.... I have been driving for 35 years and NEVER missed paying it NOR have I EVER had any sort of driving offence, it was an honest mistake... bla bla bla.... Nothing I can do about it (he says) its on camera. Cool, thanks.
> 
> I drove home in tears and paid the damn thing in the next 10 mins. I know it was my fault for not having it paid on time but good grief, that was a huge fine. I cant believe it.  I am over it now, nothing I can do except pay the thing.


That is an expensive lesson . There should be something along the lines of them being able to check that you have always paid on time before and just give you a warning or a very small fine


----------



## pearlone

RookieRetiree said:


> that's it....I use it for all kinds of things...I especially liked it on the roasted root vegetables.


Is good in chicken salad also. Ask me how I know??haha


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny, cold and windy Surrey. I am lovely and warm now as the boiler has been installed and once again we have central heating. Now all I have to do is stop Mr P from turnnig all the radiators down!
> 
> I heard from the hospital that my knee replacement will be sometie in May, so now I can make some plans and hopeful get over the France to meet LM2 after I have finished the pain management course in March.
> 
> Happy anniversary and birthday to those who are celebrating. Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


Glad you are lovely and warm again and safe from burning your buns 😄.hope all your plans work out for you and you manage to get over to France 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

angelam said:


> Good morning Sonja. Lovely morning here too, bright sunshine and no frost last night so not too cold. Lazy day for me today though I have to make a lemon drizzle cake this afternoon for DGDs birthday tomorrow. Have a lovely weekend.


Happy birthday to your granddaughter and I hope you and your family have a very lovely weekend . I love lemon drizzle cake . Come to think about it I love most cakes Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Golly! We would have to build more prisons, going by the amount of school age kids out on the streets everywhere.


I agree I think they should try and come up with a better solution although it is a last resort if all else fails


----------



## Swedenme

vabchnonnie said:


> About me.. I read a lot on here but seldom say much, partly because I don't know this computer thing. As with many of us, I have several WIP: working on a pair of socks - dpn, 2 at a time, top dpn. Thinking of trying toe up with circular, use 9" OR 12" which is better for adult. Also crocheting a baby blanket, don't have to think on it much. Make l8" sq blankets for pet shelter, knit, crochet, quilt...what ever suits me. Have sqs made to put together for granny afghan. The list goes on. Must do one at a time to finish things, and NEVER start something new until all others are finished, bad habit. Yes, I like to be in the kitchen, however, I live alone so must limit the amount I make. More next time.


Hello and welcome I think most of us have the same bad habits so you are in good company I am learning to crochet . Just finished making my first blanket not that I meant to make one I was just practising crochet when my nieces little girl saw it and said"oh you are making a blanket for big Ted " didn't have the heart to say no I'm not so first blanket I made . Now she wants one in pink for Missy , which I gather is her doll Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree

jknappva said:


> I never allowed my children to miss school. Only if they were sick. They just took for granted they were going. But both my girls loved school and even took classes during what would normally have been study period in high school. The boys never mentioned liking school but didn't try to get out of going.
> Junek


Our kids, too, always went to school unless sick...and then only if they were running a fever or throwing up...I'm sure they thought me a very harsh Mom. They did like school, however, and each of them has gone on to Masters level and the youngest is a PhD. I loved school too---but then it was a way to be away from our house where my Mom always found jobs to do..even if we said we were sick....better off at school; friends were more sympathetic!


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> I have not heard of parents going to gaol for truant kids- but that could just be because I am out of touch- it all sounds very draconian, and is it really the right way to get a kid to enjoy school?


No It's not a lot of children have problems with school and should be given help and support . But the parents here who have made the news for going to jail, are usually parents who just can't be bothered to make the effort to get up and get there child to school and they are only sent to jail as a very last resort


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> I never allowed my children to miss school. Only if they were sick. They just took for granted they were going. But both my girls loved school and even took classes during what would normally have been study period in high school. The boys never mentioned liking school but didn't try to get out of going.
> Junek


I loved school too .When I say that to my husband he looks at me as if I'm mad and shakes his head .


----------



## RookieRetiree

pearlone said:


> Is good in chicken salad also. Ask me how I know??haha


Good to know. I'm making chicken salad today and will be adding some sliced almonds, craisins, and sunflower seeds.


----------



## budasha

Thanks for the interesting history of Defiance. Very pretty picture of Defiance too.

Wow, quite a variety of recipes. Love the soups and salads most....I'm not into the smoothies though...but I'm sure others are.

What are the "babies" that lexi and kennedy brought home? Dolls?



thewren said:


> I've added a picture to my opening - it wouldn't go where I wanted it to go so you will find it at the bottom of my opening.
> 
> lexi and kennedy brought "babies" home from school - they need to take care of them over the weekend. they have a computer inside which will tell how well they did. they carried them inside with no blanket covering and it is cold outside - I'm surprised they babies didn't cry. should be great fun. --- sam


----------



## budasha

Belated Happy Anniversary. Hope you did go out and enjoyed your special day.



candytuft said:


> Will not be cooking tonight Sam, its our 56 th wedding anniversary today, we might eat out, we have had wonderful years, and six lovely children who have great partners and great kids, been truly blessed.x


----------



## budasha

Thanks, Trish. Sounds like something I'm interested in.



Onthewingsofadove said:


> It's for a computer and an android. Stewart says that if any of my "knitting friends " would like to know about it and where to find it on the net and it's uses you are all quite welcome to send him an e-mail. He was an IT guy before he retired and an explain it quicker and clearer than I can
> I am doing the Easy Medalion Scarf from Ravelry and using Foxit just now. It makes it so much easier and it is a joy for colourwork.
> His e-mail is [email protected]
> 
> Try it You'll like it.
> 
> Trisha


----------



## budasha

Not having kids, I didn't have this problem but I can see that this is a serious problem with today's children. I hope that Ayden won't do this.



thewren said:


> I've tried to tell her this also gwen - to no avail. alex may be three going on 21 but at least he went to school every day. I also worry what will happen when Ayden is a teenager. I see him going downhill in the front basket. --- sam


----------



## pearlone

Morning from a sunny Florida, although it rained most of the night. On third load of laundry this morning. Going out to grocery shop a little later and look for a few small pieces of furniture for the house. Done then until we move permanently down to Florida this summer. Bringing some pieces of furniture, not many, too expensive and alot of other things , just small items. Not looking forward to going back to go through 30 some years of stuff to clean out house to sell. Got a call yesterday on house in Ft. Myers. Hoping they give us an offer we can accept. Don't want to get excited though.

Sugar sugar so sorry the officer gave you such a fine. A week over due and no compassion shown. I had that happen once. They fined me $60.00. Have never forgotten registration again. Your fine seems unreseasonable though. Can you not fight it to get it reduced????

Julie glad some good news has come your way. You certainly deserve all the assistance your friends are willing to give. You are definitely a special person. Loved the picture of Ringo, such gentle eyes he has. 

Sam sorry Ayden doesn't want to attend school. Does he stay home often????

Well I need to get myself together and get chores done and the shopping. Hope everyone has a blessed day.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Good morning all:
Stewart checked for all those who have sent him questions about the FOXIT program I use for following my knitting patterns and not getting lost.

FOXIT is free an available for Windows,,Macs, Apple IOS, Androids, tablets, most phones, Kindle Fire, KOBO H2O, and other readers, There are apparently some individual models that can't use it but they are rare. If you have more questions (he's more tecky than I) e-mail us at [email protected]@gmail.com

Trisha


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wow that is a hefty fine. So sorry it happened. I'm sure I would have cried all the way home. You'd think that with such an excellent driving record, etc. that they could have given you a warning or something instead of the fine. {{{{HUGS}}}}


sugarsugar said:


> Wow! Great start to the week Sam. Sorry to hear that Ayden is still not attending school enough. Grr.
> Thanks for sharing the info about Defiance. Interesting.
> 
> I hope you are managing to keep warm. I know you will be glad for the worst of the Winter to be behind you. We are to have a few cooler days.. low 20s so I am hoping to get caught up a bit more in the garden.
> 
> I must tell you about a very expensive lesson learnt last Tuesday for me.
> I was driving home (nearly home in fact) when I see a police car with lights on right behind me, I am thinking ... what?... I cant get out of your way. Then I realise oh he wants ME to pull over. :shock: Out he gets and comes over to me. Licence please.... ok I say, did I do something wrong? Have you paid your registration lately? ((OMG my heart fell into my tummy)) No its due next week I say, its on the board waiting to be paid. He says... NO it was due last week!! I reckon I went pale. :roll:
> Wait there please he says and goes back to his car to check my licence and I can see that he is writing out a fine. *&^%$ it.!! So he comes back and hands it to me mumbling .... days to pay and .... $..... Pardon? I say. He then says clearly 30 days to pay and $736. :shock: I shouted SEVEN HUNDRED!!!! Yep thats more than what your registration costs... Yeah I do realise that I say. Then I did the.... I have been driving for 35 years and NEVER missed paying it NOR have I EVER had any sort of driving offence, it was an honest mistake... bla bla bla.... Nothing I can do about it (he says) its on camera. Cool, thanks.
> 
> I drove home in tears and paid the damn thing in the next 10 mins. I know it was my fault for not having it paid on time but good grief, that was a huge fine. I cant believe it.  I am over it now, nothing I can do except pay the thing.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> I've added a picture to my opening - it wouldn't go where I wanted it to go so you will find it at the bottom of my opening.
> 
> lexi and kennedy brought "babies" home from school - they need to take care of them over the weekend. they have a computer inside which will tell how well they did. they carried them inside with no blanket covering and it is cold outside - I'm surprised they babies didn't cry. should be great fun. --- sam


That will make for a fun weekend! I suggest you stay away! Lol! The babies may not have cried but the computer will probably show it. I am so glad my kids didn't have to do it.


----------



## tami_ohio

candytuft said:


> Will not be cooking tonight Sam, its our 56 th wedding anniversary today, we might eat out, we have had wonderful years, and six lovely children who have great partners and great kids, been truly blessed.x


Happy Anniversary. Congratulations on 56 years!


----------



## budasha

So sorry to hear about your run-in with the law. That was a very expensive lesson. I'm surprised he didn't give you a bit of a break.



sugarsugar said:


> Wow! Great start to the week Sam. I must tell you about a very expensive lesson learnt last Tuesday for me.
> I was driving home (nearly home in fact) when I see a police car with lights on right behind me, I am thinking ... what?... I cant get out of your way. Then I realise oh he wants ME to pull over. :shock: Out he gets and comes over to me. Licence please.... ok I say, did I do something wrong? Have you paid your registration lately? ((OMG my heart fell into my tummy)) No its due next week I say, its on the board waiting to be paid. He says... NO it was due last week!! I reckon I went pale. :roll:
> Wait there please he says and goes back to his car to check my licence and I can see that he is writing out a fine. *&^%$ it.!! So he comes back and hands it to me mumbling .... days to pay and .... $..... Pardon? I say. He then says clearly 30 days to pay and $736. :shock: I shouted SEVEN HUNDRED!!!! Yep thats more than what your registration costs... Yeah I do realise that I say. Then I did the.... I have been driving for 35 years and NEVER missed paying it NOR have I EVER had any sort of driving offence, it was an honest mistake... bla bla bla.... Nothing I can do about it (he says) its on camera. Cool, thanks.
> 
> I drove home in tears and paid the damn thing in the next 10 mins. I know it was my fault for not having it paid on time but good grief, that was a huge fine. I cant believe it.  I am over it now, nothing I can do except pay the thing.


----------



## budasha

sugarsugar said:


> All the very best for your surgery Sandi. Now Alan will need to do a bit of nursing YOU. Take care.


From me too
:thumbup:


----------



## budasha

darowil said:


> Wow that's a huge amount. And I have been guilty of forgetting ours as well. Very recently, I remembered ours just after left in the car. Due the day before so paid it immediately. Fortunately before he was picked up.


I had it happen once. I bought my vehicle from a friend who always transferred the ownership for me and looked after getting the vehicle sticker. This time he didn't get the sticker and I was driving in the city when I was pulled over by an unmarked car. I was shocked to say the least. Fortunately, he was a kind one and said I could go to the licence office immediately to update the registration. If not, it would cost me $150. It was right around the corner so I did it right away.


----------



## budasha

Now that I know what to do, I'm marking my spot too. Off to do some badly needed work around here. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just catching up and wanted to let folks know that today is National Peanut Butter Day! They must hve been thinking of Sam when establishing this!!! 

Trisha thanks for the info from Stewart on FOXIT. I'm going to google it and see if I can get it.


----------



## jknappva

Since it's been a few days since I posted any of my sister's pictures, I thought you might like some.
She submitted 3 pictures for the 2016 calendar of the Corolla Wild Horses Fund. One was chosen and I've included it. I told her they could make a beautiful calendar just using her pictures of the horses!
Since she and her husband are NASCAR fans (he builds racing engines for cars and trucks) she also posted this picture of Jeff Gordon taken a few years ago. For all you Gordon fans, he said he's retiring after this racing season.
Enjoy!
Junek


----------



## Bulldog

Sam, thank you for a great opening and recipes. You always outdo yourself. I feel bad for Heidi. Someone who drops you over something so silly isn't a true friend. People like that never see they did anything wrong. Heidi, on the other hand turned the other cheek and welcomed her back. This is a virtuous woman. I am glad the lady she works for is developing a friendship with her. Angie has had the same housekeeper for years. They went to school together and Angie is very good to her. They are great friends.

Happy anniversary Candytuft.

I know what you mean, Sorlenna. I am so tired of cooking. Jim; however is a diabetic and he won't fix him anything if I don't cook. He will go all day without and snack all night. Then he wonders why he feels so bad and blood sugars are all off. He thinks all he has to do is take the medicine. So I guess I will sling hash till I go to heaven.


----------



## angelam

Just sitting here knitting and enjoying the perfume from a bowl of blue hyacinths I planted a while back. They were supposed to be flowering over Christmas but I think I got my timings a bit wrong so I'm enjoying them now. 
In addition the lemon cake has just come out of the oven so the kitchen is filled with a lovely lemony smell!


----------



## Bulldog

Nice start to the week Sam - I have had a computer day so I have managed to catch up!!! Shake and Bake chicken and scalloped potatoes for dinner tonight - I will need to see if I have any canned veggies lurking in the pantry. I have put off grocery shopping until Sunday - hopefully that will allow us both to eat and stay home until I am feeling better after surgery on Monday. Alan could shop alone if necessary, but the weather looks like it may turn cool and he would just as soon not have to go!!! I will check back later or tomorrow- love, peace and health!!! AZ

Already praying for you and your upcoming Surgery Sandi. Get your shopping done so you will be able to rest following and just take care of you. You or Alan either one will need to be out in the cold.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Swedenme said:


> I'm with you Sam I would pick him up and he would be in the classroom dressed or not . I had a phone call that my oldest hadn't been in school one day when he was 14 next day I marched him to school stood at gates shouting bye telling him how much I love him told him I would do this every day if he ever did it again he never did 😃But I did find out that he was having a problem with his maths teacher he was moved to another class and was a lot happier


One of my older daughter's friends had a son who was skipping school on a regular basis. She took a week's vacation from her job and drove him to school, and then proceeded to walk him to his classes, sit next to him, and then walk him to his next class. If the school notified her that he wasn't there, she would do it again. It took 3 tries before he figured out that his mother would embarrass him to death before she'd let him quit school. He graduated and his younger brother hardly ever missed a day!! :-D :-D


----------



## Bulldog

Yay, When I picked my needles up again all was just the way it should be. I think the needles had twisted so that the back needle was in front on the left. Guess it was a good idea to take a break and come back to it.
Cashmeregma

So glad all it worked out,Daralene. I have frogged quite a bit more than usual for me on this pair of socks but it has been a learning experience and don't thin I will go back to cuff down. I enjoyed learning the Fish Lips Kiss heel. Will have to see how I like the fit. It really was easy but I kept making stupid mistakes. I do not need t.v. on when trying to learn something new. My cat loved watching youtube and the lady demonstrating the two stitched used in FLK heel as I played it several times to get the gist of it. Now both heels are finished and I am down to the leg. My sister likes short socks with a cuff so I will only have to do five inches of the K3P1.


----------



## Bulldog

I'm afraid I am becoming a slug when it comes to cooking. I read and collect recipes and think I will make everyone, but then it's a long, busy day and I cook something simple. This afternoon, my head started feeling "clogged" and blowing nose quite a bit. I pray it isn't a cold as I have lots of plans for next week since we are to have more pleasant weather. It was very cold, dreich here yesterday, but today, the sun appeared with more pleasant temperatures. It is always a big treat to have the sun shine in the winter. Oh, here I go with another tissue. 

81, do take care and call the Dr. This crud has lasted forever with me and now I must see about seeing the Dr.


----------



## Sorlenna

tami_ohio said:


> I still have 6 pages to go on last week! And here I am, already 6 pages behind for today! Marking my spot. I will be busy tomorrow. It is going to be Arriana's birthday party. I can't believe she is going to be 1 next week already! Hugs and Prayers.


My GS will be 4 in March--and I still haven't gotten to meet him in person.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> have I missed something here - bracelets - glue? --- sam


The beaded bracelets I've been making--I am experimenting with putting Velcro on instead of the clasps, trying to find the best glue to keep them on.


----------



## Swedenme

angelam said:


> Just sitting here knitting and enjoying the perfume from a bowl of blue hyacinths I planted a while back. They were supposed to be flowering over Christmas but I think I got my timings a bit wrong so I'm enjoying them now.
> In addition the lemon cake has just come out of the oven so the kitchen is filled with a lovely lemony smell!


Now you are just teasing . I'm sure I can smell the lemon all the way up here hyacinths too, used always get a bowl with the bulbs just ready to flower before christmas of my BIL . Gorgeous smell


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> It is used as a last ditch measure when all else has failed. Many of us didn't enjoy school but we had to go anyway.


I guess I was quite lucky, with school, usually enjoyed the process.


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> Since it's been a few days since I posted any of my sister's pictures, I thought you might like some.
> She submitted 3 pictures for the 2016 calendar of the Corolla Wild Horses Fund. One was chosen and I've included it. I told her they could make a beautiful calendar just using her pictures of the horses!
> Since she and her husband are NASCAR fans (he builds racing engines for cars and trucks) she also posted this picture of Jeff Gordon taken a few years ago. For all you Gordon fans, he said he's retiring after this racing season.
> Enjoy!
> Junek


Beautiful photos June , love the one of the horse not surprising it was chosen for the calendar Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> No It's not a lot of children have problems with school and should be given help and support . But the parents here who have made the news for going to jail, are usually parents who just can't be bothered to make the effort to get up and get there child to school and they are only sent to jail as a very last resort


I see. I just have not heard of gaol being used here though.


----------



## Bulldog

Finally caught up on both tea parties. I have been knitting while reading so I can get some things made. I wish everyone well. I am so tired that I need to get to sleep. I could barely finish my last row of knitting for today. Good night

Mary, have you asked about getting B12 shots? They really do help with extreme fatigue. Jim and I take them. My Dr orders a vial for us and I give them to us. You get one a week for a month and then once a month. This might be good for Dawn too.

Dawn, do rest this weekend. We were going to see American Sniper but I coughed a good bit of the night so we decided to stay in. This bug is so hard to get rid of. Your resistence or immune system may be down too. We all love and worry about you, honey.

WOW Bonnie, Chinese food and all the get togethers. Luck you. As hard as you work, you deserve it all and then some.


----------



## Swedenme

Sorlenna said:


> My GS will be 4 in March--and I still haven't gotten to meet him in person.


Do they live very far away ?


----------



## Sorlenna

Swedenme said:


> Do they live very far away ?


1,650 miles...very far.


----------



## Lurker 2

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny Florida, although it rained most of the night. On third load of laundry this morning. Going out to grocery shop a little later and look for a few small pieces of furniture for the house. Done then until we move permanently down to Florida this summer. Bringing some pieces of furniture, not many, too expensive and alot of other things , just small items. Not looking forward to going back to go through 30 some years of stuff to clean out house to sell. Got a call yesterday on house in Ft. Myers. Hoping they give us an offer we can accept. Don't want to get excited though.
> 
> Sugar sugar so sorry the officer gave you such a fine. A week over due and no compassion shown. I had that happen once. They fined me $60.00. Have never forgotten registration again. Your fine seems unreseasonable though. Can you not fight it to get it reduced????
> 
> Julie glad some good news has come your way. You certainly deserve all the assistance your friends are willing to give. You are definitely a special person. Loved the picture of Ringo, such gentle eyes he has.
> 
> Sam sorry Ayden doesn't want to attend school. Does he stay home often????
> 
> Well I need to get myself together and get chores done and the shopping. Hope everyone has a blessed day.


That is a very kind thing to say, Pearl, thank you. And I was pleased with how he looked in that photo- an aspect of him that I have found hard to capture- he usually is snoozing. As right now on my footstool.
Hope by the time you read this you have had a productive day, and are enjoying some 'down' time.
Early Sunday morning here.


----------



## Bulldog

Tami, have fun at the birthday party. Hardly seems like she is a year old already.

We are dealing with skipping school with our granddaughter. He mother has told her if she is picked up, she will stay in jail as she doesn't have the thousand dollars to pay to get her out.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Just sitting here knitting and enjoying the perfume from a bowl of blue hyacinths I planted a while back. They were supposed to be flowering over Christmas but I think I got my timings a bit wrong so I'm enjoying them now.
> In addition the lemon cake has just come out of the oven so the kitchen is filled with a lovely lemony smell!


Sounds rather lovely!


----------



## Bulldog

He wasn't to happy at the time but he got the message He laughs about it now

Sonja, the only time I raised a hand to my son was when he said the F work. I told him that I was going to slap him (I barely touched his cheek) and he better not move an inch and he sure better not use that word in my presence again. He laughs about that today but today he is a fine young Christian man and never says that word that I know Of. He is very respectful of people.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds rather lovely!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: It is!


----------



## Bulldog

Welcome from VA Beach, VA, cold and rainy... Has anyone heard from "5mmdpns" lately. I miss her. Speaking of a tea party, believe I'll go get some tea...back soon

I don't think I have seen you before, vabchnonnie. Welcome to our little family. Join in often. Looking forward to getting to know you.s

At last, heat. I am so relieved for you Josephine. Glad you have got a surgery time to plan for. I hope you won't be laid up for Mother's Day. While not pleasant, I think most knee replacement patients do well if they have a positive attitude going in to the surgery. I know you do.

Marilyn, you and Ray sound like Jim and I. It seems like our social life is going to Drs appointments and eating out afterwards.

Jeanette, didn't you say you could purchase Za'tar (I know I misspelled it) online?


----------



## Swedenme

Sorlenna said:


> 1,650 miles...very far.


So sorry that must be very hard for you 
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123

Sharon, welcome to KTP.
This is sixth day of cold. Not running fever, but sound like a seal when I cough. DH has cold too.
Sandi, healing energy for you. Hope all goes well with surgery.


----------



## Bulldog

Cathy, my heart went out to you when I read your post. It is a sinking feeling to look in the rear view mirror and see those flashing lights. I have been stopped twice for speeding on a 30 mph road. Warnings, thank God. Now I drive with my cruise on around town. LOL! That is a hefty fine and in this day and time hard lesson to learn. Jim always watches our stickers thank goodness or I would probably be right there with you.


----------



## Sorlenna

sassafras123 said:


> Sharon, welcome to KTP.
> This is sixth day of cold. Not running fever, but sound like a seal when I cough. DH has cold too.
> Sandi, healing energy for you. Hope all goes well with surgery.


Healing thoughts to you & DH, too. Having a cough is miserable.


----------



## Bulldog

About me.. I read a lot on here but seldom say much, partly because I don't know this computer thing. As with many of us, I have several WIP: working on a pair of socks - dpn, 2 at a time, top dpn. Thinking of trying toe up with circular, use 9" OR 12" which is better for adult. Also crocheting a baby blanket, don't have to think on it much. Make l8" sq blankets for pet shelter, knit, crochet, quilt...what ever suits me. Have sqs made to put together for granny afghan. The list goes on. Must do one at a time to finish things, and NEVER start something new until all others are finished, bad habit. Yes, I like to be in the kitchen, however, I live alone so must limit the amount I make. More next time.

We do the same things. I have had to slacken on the crochet as it tends to hurt my hands. As to quilting, I don't really have a stash and the material has gotten so expensive, not doing much of that now. There are many on here who do socks and give excellent advice. I went to Darowill's workshop and followed her advice to learn toe up socks. It has been a wonderful experience and Margaret and many others have been so encouraging.
Rookie Retiree told me she uses the 9" circular for ladies socks and the 12" circular for mens socks. She is also a treasure to encourage and advise. For some reason we all are knitting socks at the same time now and it has been so much fun. We are so glad you are joining in with us. Good to have you.


----------



## Swedenme

Bulldog said:


> Welcome from VA Beach, VA, cold and rainy... Has anyone heard from "5mmdpns" lately. I miss her. Speaking of a tea party, believe I'll go get some tea...back soon
> 
> I don't think I have seen you before, vabchnonnie. Welcome to our little family. Join in often. Looking forward to getting to know you.s
> 
> At last, heat. I am so relieved for you Josephine. Glad you have got a surgery time to plan for. I hope you won't be laid up for Mother's Day. While not pleasant, I think most knee replacement patients do well if they have a positive attitude going in to the surgery. I know you do.
> 
> Marilyn, you and Ray sound like Jim and I. It seems like our social life is going to Drs appointments and eating out afterwards.
> 
> Betty you must have heard me I have just said to my husband that it is our day out on Monday 😃 which is when we go to the hospital


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetirehttp://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-beekeepers-quilt For all the members making socks these days said:


> Oh. the quilt is darling and what a great use for leftover yarn! Reminds me of those puffy scrap quilts they used to make-- Mom put old nylon hose as the puff. Do these have puff or just natural puff shape? I could see making it out of leftover acrylic and doing it a big larger.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome from VA Beach, VA, cold and rainy... Has anyone heard from "5mmdpns" lately. I miss her. Speaking of a tea party, believe I'll go get some tea...back soon
> 
> I don't think I have seen you before, vabchnonnie. Welcome to our little family. Join in often. Looking forward to getting to know you.s
> 
> At last, heat. I am so relieved for you Josephine. Glad you have got a surgery time to plan for. I hope you won't be laid up for Mother's Day. While not pleasant, I think most knee replacement patients do well if they have a positive attitude going in to the surgery. I know you do.
> 
> Marilyn, you and Ray sound like Jim and I. It seems like our social life is going to Drs appointments and eating out afterwards.
> 
> Betty you must have heard me I have just said to my husband that it is our day out on Monday 😃 which is when we go to the hospital
> 
> 
> 
> And praying for you both that all goes well!
Click to expand...


----------



## Bulldog

Morning from a sunny Florida, although it rained most of the night. On third load of laundry this morning. Going out to grocery shop a little later and look for a few small pieces of furniture for the house. Done then until we move permanently down to Florida this summer. Bringing some pieces of furniture, not many, too expensive and alot of other things , just small items. Not looking forward to going back to go through 30 some years of stuff to clean out house to sell. Got a call yesterday on house in Ft. Myers. Hoping they give us an offer we can accept. Don't want to get excited though.

Pearl, we will just pray that all goes well with getting the house. I hate to even think of having to go through this house and weeding through 47 years of life here. I will also pray for you strength and help in getting it all done. Please don't overdo.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> And praying for you both that all goes well!


Thank you Julie I'm still trying to get his sugar level down , and now he's saying he's ankles are hurting but they don't look swollen and his weight hasn't suddenly gone up thankfully so I'm just keeping a more of an eye on him if that's possible


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sugarsugar said:


> I must tell you about a very expensive lesson learnt last Tuesday for me..


Oh, babe, my heart goes out to you! What a HUGE fine. My luck was better last summer-- I had paid for the tags, just hadn't put the little sticker. He was able to check (computer) to see that I had paid and I just got a warning. Then had to find stupid sticker.


----------



## sassafras123

Pearl, A daunting job. Hope your offer is acceptable.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie I'm still trying to get his sugar level down , and now he's saying he's ankles are hurting but they don't look swollen and his weight hasn't suddenly gone up thankfully so I'm just keeping a more of an eye on him if that's possible


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> That's one on my list for the next time the kids are home. I tend to make things a bit more fancy for them....these days, I'm into protein & vegetables as my regular diet. When the kids were here last time, I made an apricot chicken that was delicious as well as a hake fish dish...I'll see if I can find the recipes because they were so easy and yet so tasty!


My first microwave had an apricot chicken recipe and we've loved it for years!


----------



## Bulldog

June, I do so love to see your sister's pictures. I would be hard pressed to have to pick a favorite but must say that is the sweetest picture of Gypsy with your BIL. I would love for one on my cats to do that.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

budasha said:


> So sorry to hear about your run-in with the law. That was a very expensive lesson. I'm surprised he didn't give you a bit of a break.


Yeah, I was, too. Guess those stupid cameras have a few downsides, too. At least that was his excuse. Fine still sounds huge.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> My first microwave had an apricot chicken recipe and we've loved it for years!


Come now Kansas, you know Sam's rule! Don't mention food without the recipe!


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> My GS will be 4 in March--and I still haven't gotten to meet him in person.


It's always so difficult when children and grandchildren live so far away. I only see my daughter and 12 yr old grandson once a year. And I'm thankful I see them that often. Of course, at his age, he changes from week to week. When I see them this year, I'm sure he'll be taller than his mom!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Come now Kansas, you know Sam's rule! Don't mention food without the recipe!


I'll try to get it on later, got company this weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'll try to get it on later, got company this weekend.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful photos June , love the one of the horse not surprising it was chosen for the calendar Sonja


I'm glad you enjoyed them, Sonja
She loves taking pictures and almost always has her camera close!

Junek


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed them, Sonja
> She loves taking pictures and almost always has her camera close!
> 
> Junek


Look forward to seeing many more June . They were all beautiful but I really liked the horse one 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bulldog said:


> Welcome from VA Beach, VA, cold and rainy... Has anyone heard from "5mmdpns" lately. I miss her. Speaking of a tea party, believe I'll go get some tea...back soon
> 
> I don't think I have seen you before, vabchnonnie. Welcome to our little family. Join in often. Looking forward to getting to know you.s
> 
> At last, heat. I am so relieved for you Josephine. Glad you have got a surgery time to plan for. I hope you won't be laid up for Mother's Day. While not pleasant, I think most knee replacement patients do well if they have a positive attitude going in to the surgery. I know you do.
> 
> Marilyn, you and Ray sound like Jim and I. It seems like our social life is going to Drs appointments and eating out afterwards.
> 
> Jeanette, didn't you say you could purchase Za'tar (I know I misspelled it) online?


Betty --- you can purchase it online and in some of the grocery stores where they have an international foods aisle....but I'm making a new batch of the Lebanese version next week and I'll send you some.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I love the bracelet and like your idea of a velcro fastening. I'm wearing the beaded earrings I purchased from you right now and they are just perfect in length. So often the dangling earrings are too long for me but these are just right and the colors great. Is your etsy store listed under your name? I want to go browse a bit?


Sorlenna said:


> The beaded bracelets I've been making--I am experimenting with putting Velcro on instead of the clasps, trying to find the best glue to keep them on.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh. the quilt is darling and what a great use for leftover yarn! Reminds me of those puffy scrap quilts they used to make-- Mom put old nylon hose as the puff. Do these have puff or just natural puff shape? I could see making it out of leftover acrylic and doing it a big larger.


They are double sided and suggest using fiberfill for the insides...if you want more ideas...PM me and I'll get the answers to you.


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> June, I do so love to see your sister's pictures. I would be hard pressed to have to pick a favorite but must say that is the sweetest picture of Gypsy with your BIL. I would love for one on my cats to do that.


Gypsy does love her MM (sister's DH is know as Motor Man, MM for short) probably because she's always seen him the most since she's the "shop kitty"!
Junek


----------



## siouxann

jknappva said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed them, Sonja
> She loves taking pictures and almost always has her camera close!
> 
> Junek


Really great pictures! I especially like the one of the cat communing with his bff.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jknappva said:


> It's always so difficult when children and grandchildren live so far away. I only see my daughter and 12 yr old grandson once a year. And I'm thankful I see them that often. Of course, at his age, he changes from week to week. When I see them this year, I'm sure he'll be taller than his mom!
> Junek


And, possibly a lower voice and peach fuzz on his face....I hope you get to see him via Skype or iPhone facetime in the meantimes.


----------



## iamsam

today is national peanut butter day. celebrate by making the following. --- sam

Peanut Butter Pudding Dessert

MAKES: 12-16 servings

Ingredients

1 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 cup cold butter, cubed
1-1/2 cups chopped cashews, divided
1 package (8 ounces) cream cheese, softened
1/3 cup creamy peanut butter
1 cup confectioners' sugar
1 carton (12 ounces) frozen whipped topping, thawed, divided
2-2/3 cups cold milk
1 package (3.9 ounces) instant chocolate pudding mix
1 package (3.4 ounces) instant vanilla pudding mix
1 milk chocolate candy bar (1.55 ounces), coarsely chopped

Directions

Directions

Place flour and butter in a food processor; cover and process until mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Add 1 cup cashews; pulse a few times until combined.

Press into a greased 13-in. x 9-in. baking dish. Bake at 350° for 25-28 minutes or until golden brown. Cool completely on a wire rack.

In a small bowl, beat the cream cheese, peanut butter and confectioners' sugar until smooth. Fold in 1 cup whipped topping. Spoon over crust.

In another bowl, whisk milk and both pudding mixes for 2 minutes. Let stand for 2 minutes or until soft-set. Spread over cream cheese layer. Top with remaining whipped topping. Sprinkle with chopped candy bar and remaining cashews. Cover and refrigerate for at least 1 hour before serving. Yield: 12-16 servings.

Originally published as Peanut Butter Pudding Dessert in Taste of Home December/January 2007, p28

Nutritional Facts
1 serving (1 piece) equals 408 calories, 25 g fat (13 g saturated fat), 37 mg cholesterol, 416 mg sodium, 39 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 7 g protein.

www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/peanut-butter-pudding-dessert


----------



## Swedenme

Well I have just pulled all my hat out apart from the braid going to see if it makes a difference if I use smaller needles .Still not sure about the yarn but going to stick with it . Maybe it will look better when it's finished


----------



## iamsam

thanks gwen. I really have said all I can say - Heidi knows how I feel and the reasons for it - I'm actually hoping there is a jail vacation/truant officer visit/heavy duty fine - it is the only thing that will wake them up. the sad thing is that Heidi got away with this when she was in school - and I quote - "I turned out ok." maybe some heavy duty prayers will help. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Read you post about Heidi checking it out....Well good....glad she has checked it out. Now she just needs to have some follow through with getting him there. Wonder if he was told "no baseball" if he doesn't go to school and make it stick. I know it wold be difficult but golly gee...this is not good....as you are well aware. It must be so difficult you having to witness this and know it isn't a good thing. Will be praying about this Sam.


----------



## iamsam

yeah for you betty - you go girl - we need a picture of these socks.

something was not quite right with one spot on my socks - found a stitch I had dropped about ten rows down - so ----it involved two stitches - I am ripped down to the cuff on those two stitches - left them to pick up today when I was more rested. and here I thought I was handling five needles so well - the rest of the sock I am proud of so pray that I get these two stitches picked up right. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Just marking my spot for tomorrow.
> I got the second sock heel made tonight, so all I lack is the two legs. I won't have to knit but five inches as sis wants to cuff them. I am so very excited about these socks. I made a new toe and heel (Fish Lips Kiss heel) It was fun learning two new things. I knit the toe with the magic loop, the foot with my 9" circular, the heel with two dpns, and the leg with my 9" circulars. It was so much fun. I am so proud of conquering my fear of toe up socks.
> Off to bed. I Love You To The Moon and Back, Betty


----------



## iamsam

he is in second grade. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I agree .at first I thought he was a teenager but if he's younger he more than likely has a problem .The longer you leave it the harder it will be for him to catch up with his school work


----------



## Railyn

Swedenme said:


> I loved school too .When I say that to my husband he looks at me as if I'm mad and shakes his head .


I allowed my kids to miss school anytime they wanted however I made it hard on them. They had to stay in bed and they didn't have a TV in their room and they had to have a clear liquid diet, usually chicken broth. Of my four kids, I only had one take me up on this offer once and she was a very good student and I figured that she was just tired out. And yes, she slept most of the day. My kids also knew that when their dad or I said something, we ment it and followed through. By the way, all of my children have post high school degrees.


----------



## iamsam

early afternoon and I have not gotten my shower this morning. wasn't out of bed until almost eleven this morning - not sure what that was all about.

Heidi, gary and Bentley in Toledo - the folks got new furniture a while back - brown leather recliners - six of them - they fasten together into two couches. they are starting to rip. the store will not give their money back - insists they choose new at their store. I didn't know a store could do this. anyhow - along with a little "get away" they are choosing new furniture. I really didn't like their furniture - I don't like leather furniture - but it is theirs so it really doesn't matter what I like. they loved it. so I have no idea what they will come home with.

so far this morning I have cleaned the litter box - swept up the floor - someone threw up in hickory's water bowl so that is cleaned with fresh water. I even remembered to take my morning meds. and I am on here. so I really haven't been sitting around. 

but I feel fuzzy brained so think I am going to brush my teeth and get a shower and see if that lights a spark in my brain. I will be back momentarily. --- sam


----------



## flyty1n

Sam, you have done a lot in one morning for sure. I've been to the butcher shop for a nice steak. I grew up on a farm with great beef so continue to support the cattle raisers. Too lazy to make my own bread today so got a loaf of Asiago cheese at the bakery and now am home to work on finding, I hope, some of my family history line.


----------



## Karena

Interesting history of Defiiance, nice picture too. I believe J Appleseed planted thru my home state, PA. We heard about him year after year in shool. 
Have a great week. 
Karena


----------



## kiwifrau

Went for a beautiful walk in and around our development actually walked about 4km. Temperature not too bad 0 cel. no wind to speak of. Trail's were icy here and there, no sun, otherwise was a lovely walk all through the trees and open spaces.
Now to start on my laundry and cleaning as didn't do any last weekend, to sick and just pampered myself, ha! Now it's catch up time. 
Have read up to page 18 so am keeping up here as well. Now off to make the 1st Recipe on Sam's list's, Sonia Kashuk's Matcha Green Tea and Almond Milk Latte, will let you know later how this goes.
Enjoy your day/evening. HUGS to ALL.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You have the prayers for sure Sam. You are stuck in between a rock and a hard place on this matter. I also want to apologize is I sounded so harsh about this. Afterwards I thought ewwwww.....you (meaning ME) sounds so pushy. Certainly didn't mean to be offensive. KNow I will be keeping this in prayer. {{{HUGS}}}


thewren said:


> thanks gwen. I really have said all I can say - Heidi knows how I feel and the reasons for it - I'm actually hoping there is a jail vacation/truant officer visit/heavy duty fine - it is the only thing that will wake them up. the sad thing is that Heidi got away with this when she was in school - and I quote - "I turned out ok." maybe some heavy duty prayers will help. --- sam


----------



## flyty1n

Gweniepooh said:


> You have the prayers for sure Sam. You are stuck in between a rock and a hard place on this matter. I also want to apologize is I sounded so harsh about this. Afterwards I thought ewwwww.....you (meaning ME) sounds so pushy. Certainly didn't mean to be offensive. KNow I will be keeping this in prayer. {{{HUGS}}}


Not wanting to be offensive, but I just looked up Ohio truancy laws and they are pretty strict. They can be found here,

http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/3321

Perhaps this will help in your efforts. Good luck and prayers for a change in Ayden's behavior.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam we had a nice lazy boy recliner that had a lifetime warrenty....it broke (which in itself is a scary story) and Brantley took it back to the store. They told us we would have to take it to another store about an hour away to see IF they would uphold the warrenty. Brantley was so ticked off with them he left it in their parking lot (they wouldn't even dispose of it for us) and we went to a different store totally and bought a new recliner. Briefly the story about the chair breaking....I had just been home a couple of days from having both knees replaced. Leaned back and it broke flipping me backwards toward the window behind me. If a friend hadn't just walked into the room and caught the foot piece I would have been sent crashing through the glass window.....scared the beejezzes out of me.


thewren said:


> early afternoon and I have not gotten my shower this morning. wasn't out of bed until almost eleven this morning - not sure what that was all about.
> 
> Heidi, gary and Bentley in Toledo - the folks got new furniture a while back - brown leather recliners - six of them - they fasten together into two couches. they are starting to rip. the store will not give their money back - insists they choose new at their store. I didn't know a store could do this. anyhow - along with a little "get away" they are choosing new furniture. I really didn't like their furniture - I don't like leather furniture - but it is theirs so it really doesn't matter what I like. they loved it. so I have no idea what they will come home with.
> 
> so far this morning I have cleaned the litter box - swept up the floor - someone threw up in hickory's water bowl so that is cleaned with fresh water. I even remembered to take my morning meds. and I am on here. so I really haven't been sitting around.
> 
> but I feel fuzzy brained so think I am going to brush my teeth and get a shower and see if that lights a spark in my brain. I will be back momentarily. --- sam


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> early afternoon and I have not gotten my shower this morning. wasn't out of bed until almost eleven this morning - not sure what that was all about.
> 
> Heidi, gary and Bentley in Toledo - the folks got new furniture a while back - brown leather recliners - six of them - they fasten together into two couches. they are starting to rip. the store will not give their money back - insists they choose new at their store. I didn't know a store could do this. anyhow - along with a little "get away" they are choosing new furniture. I really didn't like their furniture - I don't like leather furniture - but it is theirs so it really doesn't matter what I like. they loved it. so I have no idea what they will come home with.
> 
> so far this morning I have cleaned the litter box - swept up the floor - someone threw up in hickory's water bowl so that is cleaned with fresh water. I even remembered to take my morning meds. and I am on here. so I really haven't been sitting around.
> 
> but I feel fuzzy brained so think I am going to brush my teeth and get a shower and see if that lights a spark in my brain. I will be back momentarily. --- sam


I'm with you on disliking leather furniture...hot and sweaty to sit on in summer and cold in winter. But my DDIL had a custom sofa made of a suede looking leather in a soft blue that is gorgeous. She got a hefty settlement from her father dying of lung cancer from mesothelioma from working on the shipyard. But she could have bought it without the settlement but she's very thrifty with their money. I guess she figured this was surplus!!!LOL!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> thanks gwen. I really have said all I can say - Heidi knows how I feel and the reasons for it - I'm actually hoping there is a jail vacation/truant officer visit/heavy duty fine - it is the only thing that will wake them up. the sad thing is that Heidi got away with this when she was in school - and I quote - "I turned out ok." maybe some heavy duty prayers will help. --- sam


Heavy duty prayers coming your way...and to Heidi and DGS. I do think the students of today have it much harder than we did...they have all the computerization to learn and much more education is needed nowdays to get a good paying job. The days of craft workers (printers, tool & die, machinists, electricians, HA/C, plumbing, etc.) being able to move into the jobs as apprentices are gone.


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> mary - I hope you are getting rested up - I really don't see how you keep up the pace - I would have been flat on my back weeks ago. --- sam


It has been a bit tough as of late. At least I know that my thyroid is not functioning correctly so we are trying a different dose of my medicine and then back for lab work in 2 months. I do get very tired so I don't stay up near as late as the retired group on here. Work has been a bit slow lately so I have had more time to rest up before the demands kick back in again. I am also getting some more knitting time and moving some oddments of yarn out of the house by completing baby sweaters for our charity project. Soon I will start working on a stash of warm winter wear to donate to a worthwhile cause again next year.


----------



## Spider

Marking my spot. Will have to read backwards for awhile.
Have a return story for you, the store I work at as the best or the dumbest return policy. You can bring anything back at any time, last year at Christmas a lady showed up with a decorative throw, afghan type blanket, she had had it six years!!!! No receipt , just brought it back becasue she said she decided she didn't like it. It was so filthy we just took it she got a credit after that long and we threw it in the trash. She admitted she had bought it that long ago. We all had a good laugh over that one.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Got to go fold some laundry.....I think of all household chores folding clothes is the one I like the least.......TTYL


----------



## cmaliza

candytuft said:


> Will not be cooking tonight Sam, its our 56 th wedding anniversary today, we might eat out, we have had wonderful years, and six lovely children who have great partners and great kids, been truly blessed.x


~~~Many many congratulations! So glad for your happiness!


----------



## joyceann

Hi Sam:
I am a former teacher. We had many problems with high absents. In Ohio I think 21 in a nine week period is the magic number. Not sure --our community worker would be checking on the child long before that. You could make a call to his school and ask that your name not be mentioned. They can make what is called a 'warning' meeting with the child and mother. This is meant to make the child aware that problems will happen if they are not in school. I have had at least 10 of these meetings. Many times that was all it took. The student was so "scared" that they were back in school. Just a thought. The school should be able to help with.

Joyceann


----------



## cmaliza

Swedenme said:


> Here in England a parent can end up in prison for a child not going to school


~~~Here in the US, too, if a child misses so many days of school the parents can be sued. This varies from state to state. Another effect of kids missing school - other than the loss of education for the child - is loss of money for the school. Administrators look at that very poorly. Is there an underlying reason, perhaps, why Ayden does not want to go to school? Is there possibly a problem? Bullying? Is he struggling academically? I'd suggest that Heidi & Gary need to look into this, IMHO.
At least talk with the teacher?


----------



## iamsam

vabchnonnie - zoe has not posted probably within the last year - I believe she is taking care of her parents who are in bad health - especially her dad. --- sam

and welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped in for a visit and hope you will visit us again real soon - we always have fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Welcome from VA Beach, VA, cold and rainy... Has anyone heard from "5mmdpns" lately. I miss her. Speaking of a tea party, believe I'll go get some tea...back soon


----------



## iamsam

it sounds like you had a great anniversary candytuft - it is always fun spending time with those we love on special occasions. hope you have a restful night. --- sam



candytuft said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes on our anniversary, it was a lovely day with family popping in, and tonight DD and husband and family came around with a lovely Chinese meal all prepared, we ate at home and enjoyed every morsel, a nice relaxing time with the ones we love. When I read about all those that are ill we count our blessings, get well all those that are ill and lots of love and hugs for speedy recoveries. Sam I guess it's back to the kitchen tomorrow, will brouse through all your great recipes. It's almost bedtime for us here in Aus. So I will sign off now till later .x.


----------



## iamsam

yeah for heat - tell mr p I have a "come to jesus talk" for him if he turns the radiators down. speaking of radiators - I grew up with them - coal fired hot water - I can hear dad yet - early in the morning shaking the furnace to get the clinkers out and building up the fire again - then I would wait to hear the water start to move - you can hear it - mother always hung my clothes on the radiator so they were nice and warm for me to put on. if I was building a new house I think I would have hot water heat again. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny, cold and windy Surrey. I am lovely and warm now as the boiler has been installed and once again we have central heating. Now all I have to do is stop Mr P from turnnig all the radiators down!
> 
> I heard from the hospital that my knee replacement will be sometie in May, so now I can make some plans and hopeful get over the France to meet LM2 after I have finished the pain management course in March.
> 
> Happy anniversary and birthday to those who are celebrating. Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam

somewhere I have seen a knitting pattern for an afghan that looks like that - maybe it was using stuffed yoyo's. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-beekeepers-quilt
> 
> For all the members making socks these days, I'm sure you'll have little bits left over (except for those doing toe up and using up all the skein by making the leg as long as you have yarn left!). I started practicing some hexagons from the Knitting In Circles book and then saw this quilt. I'd be sure to use superwash sock yarn...but what a lovely quilt. I'm not sure I like the way it's tied together (probably would figure out something for that)...but the idea of puffy hexagons just makes me smile!


----------



## iamsam

oh sugarsugar - that was an expensive fine. a little excessive I think. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Wow! Great start to the week Sam. Sorry to hear that Ayden is still not attending school enough. Grr.
> Thanks for sharing the info about Defiance. Interesting.
> 
> I hope you are managing to keep warm. I know you will be glad for the worst of the Winter to be behind you. We are to have a few cooler days.. low 20s so I am hoping to get caught up a bit more in the garden.
> 
> I must tell you about a very expensive lesson learnt last Tuesday for me.
> I was driving home (nearly home in fact) when I see a police car with lights on right behind me, I am thinking ... what?... I cant get out of your way. Then I realise oh he wants ME to pull over. :shock: Out he gets and comes over to me. Licence please.... ok I say, did I do something wrong? Have you paid your registration lately? ((OMG my heart fell into my tummy)) No its due next week I say, its on the board waiting to be paid. He says... NO it was due last week!! I reckon I went pale. :roll:
> Wait there please he says and goes back to his car to check my licence and I can see that he is writing out a fine. *&^%$ it.!! So he comes back and hands it to me mumbling .... days to pay and .... $..... Pardon? I say. He then says clearly 30 days to pay and $736. :shock: I shouted SEVEN HUNDRED!!!! Yep thats more than what your registration costs... Yeah I do realise that I say. Then I did the.... I have been driving for 35 years and NEVER missed paying it NOR have I EVER had any sort of driving offence, it was an honest mistake... bla bla bla.... Nothing I can do about it (he says) its on camera. Cool, thanks.
> 
> I drove home in tears and paid the damn thing in the next 10 mins. I know it was my fault for not having it paid on time but good grief, that was a huge fine. I cant believe it.  I am over it now, nothing I can do except pay the thing.


----------



## iamsam

I can remember who gave us this recipe but here is one for lemon drizzle cake. --- sam --- what temperature would 3-4 gas be?

LEMON DRIZZLE CAKE

Weigh 3 eggs, and use the same weight in butter, sugar and self raising flour. Method as for sponge cake, but add grated rind of 1 lemon and half the juice of a lemon. Bake at about 3-4 gas setting for about 40 minutes.
Put juice of 1 lemon in pan and add about 3-4 tablespoons of sugar, bring to boil.
Remove cake from oven, turn out and leave upside down. Whilst it is still warm pour sugar and lemon syrup over it. Try not to let it run down the sides too much as you want the syrup to soak into the cake. Leave to cool. Eat and enjoy.

ps sorry the measurements are vague, but like my knitting I don't use a 'pattern' for my cakes



RookieRetiree said:


> yummm...having made one at Christmas, my mouth is drooling for the taste of a lemon drizzle cake. I had a hard time finding one in US measurements, so I pulled out my kitchen scale (which I use for yarn) and followed the recipe as written....I'm learning! Maybe, I'll just have a little lemon curd with my yogurt this a.m.


----------



## iamsam

how do you do two at a time socks on dp needles? --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> About me.. I read a lot on here but seldom say much, partly because I don't know this computer thing. As with many of us, I have several WIP: working on a pair of socks - dpn, 2 at a time, top dpn. Thinking of trying toe up with circular, use 9" OR 12" which is better for adult. Also crocheting a baby blanket, don't have to think on it much. Make l8" sq blankets for pet shelter, knit, crochet, quilt...what ever suits me. Have sqs made to put together for granny afghan. The list goes on. Must do one at a time to finish things, and NEVER start something new until all others are finished, bad habit. Yes, I like to be in the kitchen, however, I live alone so must limit the amount I make. More next time.


----------



## iamsam

who can figure this out in $us? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I just looked it up. Its around 373 pounds.


----------



## iamsam

we will be looking for you Sharon - don't be too long. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> TOO ALL- tea is over for me today,it's 0800 Sat. morning, time to get some things done around here. My 10-11 year old puppy is still asleep, must take her for a walk when she wakes up, and have several things on my list to do before tomorrow. See you next time...have a good day Sharon in VA Beach


----------



## iamsam

it's for their one early childhood development class - they cry - and need fed, etc etc etc - just like a real baby - they have a small computer inside that keeps track of how well you took care of it. lexi works today - hope the baby doesn't get hungry until she gets home. lol --- sam



budasha said:


> Thanks for the interesting history of Defiance. Very pretty picture of Defiance too.
> 
> Wow, quite a variety of recipes. Love the soups and salads most....I'm not into the smoothies though...but I'm sure others are.
> 
> What are the "babies" that lexi and kennedy brought home? Dolls?


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> who can figure this out in $us? --- sam


About 558 dollars Sam.


----------



## kiwifrau

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam we had a nice lazy boy recliner that had a lifetime warrenty....it broke (which in itself is a scary story) and Brantley took it back to the store. They told us we would have to take it to another store about an hour away to see IF they would uphold the warrenty. Brantley was so ticked off with them he left it in their parking lot (they wouldn't even dispose of it for us) and we went to a different store totally and bought a new recliner. Briefly the story about the chair breaking....I had just been home a couple of days from having both knees replaced. Leaned back and it broke flipping me backwards toward the window behind me. If a friend hadn't just walked into the room and caught the foot piece I would have been sent crashing through the glass window.....scared the beejezzes out of me.


Oh WOW! Thank goodness for your friend arriving at the right time to possibly save your life.

Do you laugh about it now though?????


----------



## iamsam

that is a great picture june - how does one order the calendar? --- sam



jknappva said:


> Since it's been a few days since I posted any of my sister's pictures, I thought you might like some.
> She submitted 3 pictures for the 2016 calendar of the Corolla Wild Horses Fund. One was chosen and I've included it. I told her they could make a beautiful calendar just using her pictures of the horses!
> Since she and her husband are NASCAR fans (he builds racing engines for cars and trucks) she also posted this picture of Jeff Gordon taken a few years ago. For all you Gordon fans, he said he's retiring after this racing season.
> Enjoy!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hi Joyceann and welcome to the Knitting Tea Party. I'm also a former teacher down in Georgia. Glad you joined us and tell us a bit about your knitting, crocheting or any recipes you like. We love new folks and as Sam will tell you there is always a chair and hot tea ready for everyone.


joyceann said:


> Hi Sam:
> I am a former teacher. We had many problems with high absents. In Ohio I think 21 in a nine week period is the magic number. Not sure --our community worker would be checking on the child long before that. You could make a call to his school and ask that your name not be mentioned. They can make what is called a 'warning' meeting with the child and mother. This is meant to make the child aware that problems will happen if they are not in school. I have had at least 10 of these meetings. Many times that was all it took. The student was so "scared" that they were back in school. Just a thought. The school should be able to help with.
> 
> Joyceann


----------



## iamsam

what is wrong with using clasps. you can tell I know nothing about making beaded bracelets. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> The beaded bracelets I've been making--I am experimenting with putting Velcro on instead of the clasps, trying to find the best glue to keep them on.


----------



## Gweniepooh

One sock is inside of the other. I started a pair and to make it easier did two different colors so would still have to do it again. I did the horrible drop a stitch error and set them aside. Trying to frog back to fix was way too frustrating with the 2 socks. Will try it again at some point. I have a class (either on Annies or Craftsy) that taught the technique.


thewren said:


> how do you do two at a time socks on dp needles? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

If I did it correctly it is a little over $544.

Edit: say someone that would know more than me in terms of pounds and it is even higher in US $


thewren said:


> who can figure this out in $us? --- sam


----------



## 81brighteyes

After reading Gwenniepooh's experience (?)--i.e., "nightmare" sitting in the Lazy Boy recliner, I would doubt if anyone on this forum would ever consider buying one. That is just horrid and thankfully, you did not go through the window. The way you were treated when returning it is absolutely disgusting. I believe I would write to the manufacturer and let them know about the chair and your treatment when it was still under warranty. Even if it weren't still under warranty, they need to know about the people in that store and DO something about all of this. It was no "accident" (no pun intended) that your friend came into the room when she did.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I guess I should laugh about it but unfortunately it was such a painful experience I just haven't. I scared everyone terribly. I guess it did look pretty funny come to think of it; me lying upside down in the chair with bandaged legs sticking straight up and me hollaring help,help....


kiwifrau said:


> Oh WOW! Thank goodness for your friend arriving at the right time to possibly save your life.
> 
> Do you laugh about it now though?????


----------



## iamsam

I wasn't offended gwen - I agreed with you - I just think it is going to take some drastic measures for both of them to get them to change. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> You have the prayers for sure Sam. You are stuck in between a rock and a hard place on this matter. I also want to apologize is I sounded so harsh about this. Afterwards I thought ewwwww.....you (meaning ME) sounds so pushy. Certainly didn't mean to be offensive. KNow I will be keeping this in prayer. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh

The only things with clasps is sometimes it is hard to work it for me. Also, I would think using the velcro would be more cost effective for Sorlenna......the metal jewelry findings can be kind of expensive so it would provide a higher profit margin I would think if she can use the velcro. Of course, I'm piping in and know very little about making the jewelry.....lol. I just love Sorlenna's designs.


thewren said:


> what is wrong with using clasps. you can tell I know nothing about making beaded bracelets. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

you know you could teach the male members of the household to help with the dishes and laundry. not to brag - but from the time I was in eighth grade (mom and dad both working) I would come home from school to a note - sweep, dust - and have laundry done and folded for me to iron when I get home. the laundry was a weekly chore - sweep and dust when it needed it - usually once a week. no one was at home during the day to get it dirty. --- sam



pacer said:


> It has been a bit tough as of late. At least I know that my thyroid is not functioning correctly so we are trying a different dose of my medicine and then back for lab work in 2 months. I do get very tired so I don't stay up near as late as the retired group on here. Work has been a bit slow lately so I have had more time to rest up before the demands kick back in again. I am also getting some more knitting time and moving some oddments of yarn out of the house by completing baby sweaters for our charity project. Soon I will start working on a stash of warm winter wear to donate to a worthwhile cause again next year.


----------



## Gweniepooh

My DH was so angry and you are correct we don't buy lazy boy at all now. DH wanted to write a letter which means he wanted me to write a letter but at the time I was so drugged on pain killers I just couldn't do it. The store in question is now out of business (gee wonder why...). I agree, it definitely was divine intervention that brought my friend into the house at just the right time.


81brighteyes said:


> After reading Gwenniepooh's experience (?)--i.e., "nightmare" sitting in the Lazy Boy recliner, I would doubt if anyone on this forum would ever consider buying one. That is just horrid and thankfully, you did not go through the window. The way you were treated when returning it is absolutely disgusting. I believe I would write to the manufacturer and let them know about the chair and your treatment when it was still under warranty. Even if it weren't still under warranty, they need to know about the people in that store and DO something about all of this. It was no "accident" (no pun intended) that your friend came into the room when she did.


----------



## iamsam

there are always people that will abuse a return policy like that. --- sam



Spider said:


> Marking my spot. Will have to read backwards for awhile.
> Have a return story for you, the store I work at as the best or the dumbest return policy. You can bring anything back at any time, last year at Christmas a lady showed up with a decorative throw, afghan type blanket, she had had it six years!!!! No receipt , just brought it back becasue she said she decided she didn't like it. It was so filthy we just took it she got a credit after that long and we threw it in the trash. She admitted she had bought it that long ago. We all had a good laugh over that one.


----------



## iamsam

mine is emptying the dishwasher. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Got to go fold some laundry.....I think of all household chores folding clothes is the one I like the least.......TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh

Brantley (DH) did the dishes for me today and swept our bedroom for me. He has done a lot for me especially since I have chronic pain and I really appreciate it. Even does cooking if I'm not up to it. I've got a real keeper and am so lucky. He's not perfect, but neither am I or anyone else. I think we complement each other very well.


thewren said:


> you know you could teach the male members of the household to help with the dishes and laundry. not to brag - but from the time I was in eighth grade (mom and dad both working) I would come home from school to a note - sweep, dust - and have laundry done and folded for me to iron when I get home. the laundry was a weekly chore - sweep and dust when it needed it - usually once a week. no one was at home during the day to get it dirty. --- sam


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> Heidi, gary and Bentley in Toledo - the folks got new furniture a while back - brown leather recliners - I don't like leather furniture - but it is theirs so it really doesn't matter what I like.


My one daughter & family love leather-- most of it I am not fond of, esp some they have that are big and puffy. In front of the TV-- and they expect me to watch TV with them-- not comfortable for me, hard to get out of, etc. I get a straight chair and sit in it at the back of sofa and knit while watching TV.


----------



## vabchnonnie

thewren said:


> how do you do two at a time socks on dp needles? --- sam


Dear Sam - secret...2 sets


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> you know you could teach the male members of the household to help with the dishes and laundry. not to brag - but from the time I was in eighth grade (mom and dad both working) I would come home from school to a note - sweep, dust - and have laundry done and folded for me to iron when I get home. the laundry was a weekly chore - sweep and dust when it needed it - usually once a week. no one was at home during the day to get it dirty. --- sam


They help with the tasks fortunately. Matthew puts away the clean dishes and then I have to reorganize some of the cabinets every once in a while. Both boys will help with laundry when asked. I usually have them take care of the last load or two of the evening as I get too tired to deal with it. DS#1 takes out the trash and Matthew takes out the recycling. They will vacuum when asked as well.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam we had a nice lazy boy recliner that had a lifetime warrenty
> 
> If a friend hadn't just walked into the room and caught the foot piece I would have been sent crashing through the glass window.....scared the beejezzes out of me.


Gwen, I am so glad you were not thrown thru that window! How awful. And love Brantley's revenge! I'd have hung a sign on it about the problem.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I can't believe it....I've got all the laundry folded; of course I have a load in the dryer and one in the washer right now...LOL....never ending chore here. Thank goodness DH does his own laundry as does DD. Of course I get all the "household" type (sheets, towels, etc.) dumped in with my clothes. RE: unloading the dishwasher; The past few months I can stand long enough to unload the dishwasher and re-load it then my lower back and hips hurt unbelievably. I end up having to take a couple of tramadol and sit down for a bit. Hoping the doctor will put me on a med for the RA that will help with it.


thewren said:


> mine is emptying the dishwasher. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

You have such dear sons.


pacer said:


> They help with the tasks fortunately. Matthew puts away the clean dishes and then I have to reorganize some of the cabinets every once in a while. Both boys will help with laundry when asked. I usually have them take care of the last load or two of the evening as I get too tired to deal with it. DS#1 takes out the trash and Matthew takes out the recycling. They will vacuum when asked as well.


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party joyceann - we are so glad you stopped by - we will be here all week with lots of fresh hot tea and always an empty chair with your name on it so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam

I would like to do something like that - however - being that I live in Heidi's garage - I don't want to lose my happy home. lol



joyceann said:


> Hi Sam:
> I am a former teacher. We had many problems with high absents. In Ohio I think 21 in a nine week period is the magic number. Not sure --our community worker would be checking on the child long before that. You could make a call to his school and ask that your name not be mentioned. They can make what is called a 'warning' meeting with the child and mother. This is meant to make the child aware that problems will happen if they are not in school. I have had at least 10 of these meetings. Many times that was all it took. The student was so "scared" that they were back in school. Just a thought. The school should be able to help with.
> 
> Joyceann


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> mine is emptying the dishwasher. --- sam


Mine is ironing I hate ironing but I will insist on ironing everything but underwear 😳


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm now going to sit and knit on the Wheatland basket. I've finished the bottom and one side; about 1/2 was on the second side. I'll post a picture when done. First time making it. I'm going to still be here and will "refresh" every so often to see what new has been posted.


----------



## iamsam

i'll be lucky to get a pair done one at a time much less trying to do two at a time. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> One sock is inside of the other. I started a pair and to make it easier did two different colors so would still have to do it again. I did the horrible drop a stitch error and set them aside. Trying to frog back to fix was way too frustrating with the 2 socks. Will try it again at some point. I have a class (either on Annies or Craftsy) that taught the technique.


----------



## iamsam

that's a big OUCH! --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> If I did it correctly it is a little over $544.
> 
> Edit: say someone that would know more than me in terms of pounds and it is even higher in US $


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> who can figure this out in $us? --- sam


Don't remember the site name but think I searched "currency converter" and the two I was converting.


----------



## iamsam

a definite Kodak moment. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I guess I should laugh about it but unfortunately it was such a painful experience I just haven't. I scared everyone terribly. I guess it did look pretty funny come to think of it; me lying upside down in the chair with bandaged legs sticking straight up and me hollaring help,help....


----------



## Gweniepooh

that's what I did....


Kansas g-ma said:


> Don't remember the site name but think I searched "currency converter" and the two I was converting.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I use the magnetic clasps. In fact my late mother loved her necklaces that my father had given her. I added magnetic clasps to them all so she could wear them right to the end of her time.



Gweniepooh said:


> The only things with clasps is sometimes it is hard to work it for me. Also, I would think using the velcro would be more cost effective for Sorlenna......the metal jewelry findings can be kind of expensive so it would provide a higher profit margin I would think if she can use the velcro. Of course, I'm piping in and know very little about making the jewelry.....lol. I just love Sorlenna's designs.


----------



## Bulldog

Betty --- you can purchase it online and in some of the grocery stores where they have an international foods aisle....but I'm making a new batch of the Lebanese version next week and I'll send you some.

You are so sweet, Jeanette. You will have to tell me what all to put it in or on. Ya'll have picked my curiosity.


----------



## iamsam

yeah for them - they will make some woman a good husband. lol I'm just hoping you can get ahead of this and get well rested. it is not fun going to work when you are tired. --- sam



pacer said:


> They help with the tasks fortunately. Matthew puts away the clean dishes and then I have to reorganize some of the cabinets every once in a while. Both boys will help with laundry when asked. I usually have them take care of the last load or two of the evening as I get too tired to deal with it. DS#1 takes out the trash and Matthew takes out the recycling. They will vacuum when asked as well.


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> You have such dear sons.


Thanks. They are helpful most of the time. Matthew is in his room giggling at something. Such a welcoming sound to hear.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bulldog said:


> Betty --- you can purchase it online and in some of the grocery stores where they have an international foods aisle....but I'm making a new batch of the Lebanese version next week and I'll send you some.
> 
> You are so sweet, Jeanette. You will have to tell me what all to put it in or on. Ya'll have picked my curiosity.


Betty, it is very nice-- when I got it, I took some to Sr Center (we have lots of foodies) and let them smell or taste the spice and they all thought they'd like to try it. I think I may make some and give little gifts.


----------



## Swedenme

pacer said:


> Thanks. They are helpful most of the time. Matthew is in his room giggling at something. Such a welcoming sound to hear.


I sometimes sit in my bedroom and knit and listen to my son in his room giggling away at something it's a lovely sound isn't it, do you sometimes smile or laugh just listening to your son I do 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh

Rookie I would appreciate it also if you would provide us with the recipe too. I am really enjoying it and would like to try to make some myself as you do.


Bulldog said:


> Betty --- you can purchase it online and in some of the grocery stores where they have an international foods aisle....but I'm making a new batch of the Lebanese version next week and I'll send you some.
> 
> You are so sweet, Jeanette. You will have to tell me what all to put it in or on. Ya'll have picked my curiosity.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> what is wrong with using clasps. you can tell I know nothing about making beaded bracelets. --- sam


Well, nothing's wrong with that, but Velcro is a little easier for fastening them on one's own, and I have Velcro I need to use up.


----------



## pacer

With all this talk of school going on, I have to admit that I took my boys to school most mornings and I stayed to volunteer at the school until I had to be at work. They only rode the bus home. I did take some time off of work to shadow DS#1 when he was in kindergarten as he was getting sicker as the weeks went on. By the end of the 1st quarter of the school year he would come home and take pain medicine and do his homework. He would then go to bed and sleep all night. He had a bone disease in his left hip so he could not sit on the floor with his legs folded Indian style as they called it here. His teacher made him do it anyway. I did not know this until I shadowed my son for the day. The teacher told me my son had to do it because he was the biggest kid in the class and that I was babying him. I had given the teacher a note from the orthopaedic doctor on the 1st day of school. She must have disposed of it, but I kept a copy of it before giving the school the original note. He also needed to do breathing treatments because the doctor detected the onset of pneumonia and the teacher told me he didn't need that either since her son was asthmatic and she knew what to listen for to determine if he needed the treatment. I advised her that I was following doctors orders and would continue to do so. I had to switch teachers as his refused to comply with my son's medical needs. Once we did that, my son came home from kindergarten and played with his brother and ate dinner with the family as well as did his homework which was less as well. He never did well with art projects due to some of the muscle problems he experienced from some of his medications and the bone disease's impact on his body. He could not run on the playground or in gym although he did run in gym when "required". I did fight that one as well. He would limp terribly after some gym classes. The boys knew that I was there for them when they were doing the right things and that I would support their teachers when the boys did wrong. They learned right from wrong and knew that I did not tolerate bad choices. I took my boys in for testing and got the support that each of them needed. It was so difficult to accept the diagnosis for Matthew's autism, but it helped me to understand why he was different and things would be different for him the rest of his life. I challenge him when I can and step back when I need to.


----------



## pacer

Swedenme said:


> I sometimes sit in my bedroom and knit and listen to my son in his room giggling away at something it's a lovely sound isn't it, do you sometimes smile or laugh just listening to your son I do
> Sonja


It brings joy to my heart when he feels comfortable laughing. It was fun to hear him laughing at the white elephant exchange during the KAP. I knew he was comfortable with our knitting group when I heard that laugh. He was probably laughing at Gwen as her gifts kept getting stolen. Then he stole from her too.


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm normally a very nice person and enjoy keeping the peace where possible, but OH did I have some run-ins with the school. I am very grateful for the good teachers we had, but wow some of the bad ones... :roll:


----------



## Swedenme

pacer said:


> It brings joy to my heart when he feels comfortable laughing. It was fun to hear him laughing at the white elephant exchange during the KAP. I knew he was comfortable with our knitting group when I heard that laugh. He was probably laughing at Gwen as her gifts kept getting stolen. Then he stole from her too.


That made me smile It sounds like you had a great time and to see Mathew so relaxed must have been a great joy to you


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are an awesome mom and I applaud you. That is why you have such amazing sons. I afraid I would have really raised a ruckus concerning that teacher.


pacer said:


> With all this talk of school going on, I have to admit that I took my boys to school most mornings and I stayed to volunteer at the school until I had to be at work. They only rode the bus home. I did take some time off of work to shadow DS#1 when he was in kindergarten as he was getting sicker as the weeks went on. By the end of the 1st quarter of the school year he would come home and take pain medicine and do his homework. He would then go to bed and sleep all night. He had a bone disease in his left hip so he could not sit on the floor with his legs folded Indian style as they called it here. His teacher made him do it anyway. I did not know this until I shadowed my son for the day. The teacher told me my son had to do it because he was the biggest kid in the class and that I was babying him. I had given the teacher a note from the orthopaedic doctor on the 1st day of school. She must have disposed of it, but I kept a copy of it before giving the school the original note. He also needed to do breathing treatments because the doctor detected the onset of pneumonia and the teacher told me he didn't need that either since her son was asthmatic and she knew what to listen for to determine if he needed the treatment. I advised her that I was following doctors orders and would continue to do so. I had to switch teachers as his refused to comply with my son's medical needs. Once we did that, my son came home from kindergarten and played with his brother and ate dinner with the family as well as did his homework which was less as well. He never did well with art projects due to some of the muscle problems he experienced from some of his medications and the bone disease's impact on his body. He could not run on the playground or in gym although he did run in gym when "required". I did fight that one as well. He would limp terribly after some gym classes. The boys knew that I was there for them when they were doing the right things and that I would support their teachers when the boys did wrong. They learned right from wrong and knew that I did not tolerate bad choices. I took my boys in for testing and got the support that each of them needed. It was so difficult to accept the diagnosis for Matthew's autism, but it helped me to understand why he was different and things would be different for him the rest of his life. I challenge him when I can and step back when I need to.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm so glad he enjoyed it. I so hope you two will be able to come to Georgia for a visit some time.


pacer said:


> It brings joy to my heart when he feels comfortable laughing. It was fun to hear him laughing at the white elephant exchange during the KAP. I knew he was comfortable with our knitting group when I heard that laugh. He was probably laughing at Gwen as her gifts kept getting stolen. Then he stole from her too.


----------



## Bulldog

Welcome, Joyceann. Looking forward to getting to know you.

Gwen, I am so glad you weren't injured from this fall. I, too, look forward to us meeting someday. You have so much pain onboard now. It is good to know your family are so helpful and I pray you have a Dr who realizes the pain you are in and keeps you in adequate medication to relieve pain.


----------



## martina

The snow has gone so I went up to the deli to get some salad, ham, new potatoes etc for our lunch tomorrow. Also a bake well tart which we have cut into slices and frozen to have for desserts. Trying to find something interesting on TV, seems loads of channels but mostly repeats so am knitting the corner to corner blanket still. Take care all.


----------



## 81brighteyes

jknappva said:


> So good to hear from you!! I've missed you and hoped you were well. We've had dreary skies for a couple of days and today will be the same. It only takes one day of grey, dreariness for us to long for the sun. I hope you don't have a long lasting cold!
> Junek


How very nice to know that I have been missed. I have to limit myself with the computer or else I don't get to other things I both need and want to do. I love the photos your sister takes and that you post. I especially enjoyed the one of the cat conversing with the gentleman (forget who he is). We used to have two Siamese cats and every morning, my husband would awaken to the male cat lying on his chest looking at him. He was never quite sure what that cat was going to do! I have been on the "tired today" list, but have been using warm water with regular salt in it plus a pinch of baking soda (recipe from my former doctor) and using a syringe (minus the needle) to cleanse out the nostrils and sinuses. It does an excellent job and right after using it yesterday, my head felt so much better. The amounts are: 1/2 cup water, 1/8 to 1/4 regular salt and a pinch of baking soda. Couldn't be any cheaper and you don't need a medi-pot, but surely can be used in one as well. Hope you are having a good day.


----------



## 81brighteyes

thewren said:


> at the top of the page - bottom line - right end - "my posts" - when you click on it - it will give you all the posts you have made - if you click on the top one it will take you to the last time you posted - which was the spot you were marking. --- sam


I just saw this so I want to thank you as well, Sam, for giving me the "why" of "marking my spot". I am not all that computer friendly about some things, so appreciate when someone lets me know why and how to do something, especially on KP. I guess I just need to be more adventurous and click on different things to see what might be there and for what reason. I have to get over feeling that I (and the things I want to read) might get lost somewhere in outer space when I do something with which I am not familiar. I know: "Nothing ventured, nothing gained". Will have to keep that in mind. Glad you are feeling so much better and able to be tapping the keys on the computer as well as clicking knitting needles. Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've often been thankful for when I found the magnetic clasps!!



Gweniepooh said:


> The only things with clasps is sometimes it is hard to work it for me. Also, I would think using the velcro would be more cost effective for Sorlenna......the metal jewelry findings can be kind of expensive so it would provide a higher profit margin I would think if she can use the velcro. Of course, I'm piping in and know very little about making the jewelry.....lol. I just love Sorlenna's designs.


----------



## Aran

Sam wondered where I've been. Let me reassure everyone that I'm still around. I just don't always have time to read everyone's posts because I get busy doing other things.
Thank goodness for the summary.

I saw that Grandmapaula's DGD has had 4 ear infections in 2 months. I'm wondering if she doesn't have an allergy of some kind. Up to half of all kids who get tubes in their ears really have some kind of allergy. I am one of those people. I got tubes in my ears when I was 11 but continued to have frequent ear infections. I think that I was 41 when friends of mine suggested that I might have a food allergy & that I should start by giving up milk. Sure enough, I am allergic & have regained much of what hearing I lost by giving up dairy from cows (dairy from goats or sheep doesn't bother me). Unfortunately, I still have hearing problems because my left ear has been damaged from all the infections.

I know that I asked people to hold my Friend Rilma Buckman in the Light because she fell & broke her hip at the age of 99. Please continue to hold her in the Light because she now has MRSA in the hip & is back in the hospital. Doctors couldn't replace Rilma's hip because she was too frail. This means that her walking days are done & she'll have to use a wheelchair or scooter from now on.

On happier news, a LGBT magazine based in Ohio called "Outlook" wants to publish my poem about the young woman who killed herself right after Christmas & their Feb. issue is going to be about LGBT youth & issues that they face. Another of my poems will be published in my Quaker yearly meeting's publication, "The Bulletin." A friend of mine is the new editor & asked to submit something about water or ice so I sent her one about being baptized by the Holy Spirit. She said, "Reading it feels like having water poured over me." I figure that I can't get higher praise than that. What's even better is that this particular friend teaches writing for a living.

My current frustrations these days center around a pellet stove my brother & his ex bought for my mom which we can't get to work properly. Unfortunately, neither of them registered it when they bought it & they lost the receipt, so the manufacturer won't honor any warranty. We're still fiddling around with it & trying to get it going. As a result of this, my mom is staying else where, leaving me to take care of her place & feed the kitties & rabbit. I live right behind her house in a separate house so it's not too much work but it's kind of lonely.

Thanks to Sam for the history about Defiance. I love history, but not as much as my sister Christine, who is currently studying history at Heidelberg College in Tiffin, OH (which is similar in size & history to Defiance.) Christine's computer died so she asked me to take her to a store to buy another one. She chose one of the cheaper lap tops & promptly named it "William" as in William the Conqueror because her last computer was named Harold. I seriously doubt that she'll run out of names for computers, seeing as there's a thousand years of English monarchs between William & Elizabeth II.


----------



## RookieRetiree

You got off easy...I had chores from the time I was in school (age 6) and was in charge of doing dinner (when I was home) fromthe time I was about 14. I started babysitting after school until 7:00 p.m.when I was 15 and then worked at the restaurant from 7:00-10:00 almost every night from the time I was 16, so having to help out doesn't hurt....one of my brothers asked about an allowance (we gave mom all our earnings) for the jobs we did around the house and she reminded us that we were helping keep the roof over our heads and heat and lights...by the time we were driving, we were allowed to keep a portion of our earnings for gas, movies, etc. We sure did learn the value of hard work and the preciousness of each $.



thewren said:


> you know you could teach the male members of the household to help with the dishes and laundry. not to brag - but from the time I was in eighth grade (mom and dad both working) I would come home from school to a note - sweep, dust - and have laundry done and folded for me to iron when I get home. the laundry was a weekly chore - sweep and dust when it needed it - usually once a week. no one was at home during the day to get it dirty. --- sam


----------



## joyceann

Hello to all:

As for problems with schools.... I taught 25 years. I was the teacher that would fight for my kids. When a parent told me of any physical/emotional problems, it was typed up in big print and put right beside my lesson plans which were always on my desk. One student, a girl, was acting funny. It looked liked she was daydreaming. I would call her name 3 or 5 times. When she finally answered, she couldn't tell me what day it was. I immediately called her mom. The doctor said she was having petite mall seizures. My students became my children for that year. Well enough of me complaining.

I love to knit and just posted Zander's blanket . I also made Penny Poppit. Both are for my grandchildren. I have 8 grandchildren and 2 great grandchildren. Just retired this year...actually I am on sick leave. The behavior problems and government regulations make it to difficult to teach like I want too..


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bulldog said:


> Betty --- you can purchase it online and in some of the grocery stores where they have an international foods aisle....but I'm making a new batch of the Lebanese version next week and I'll send you some.
> 
> You are so sweet, Jeanette. You will have to tell me what all to put it in or on. Ya'll have picked my curiosity.


Flatbread Recipe: Manakish Zaatar

In Lebanon, manakish (also known as manakeesh and manaqish; singular manousheh) are frequently eaten for breakfast and may be topped with herbs, cheese, or meat. I especially like the versions with zataar, a balanced mix of herbs and spices like thyme, oregano, lemony sumac, and toasted sesame seeds. Blended with olive oil, zaatar makes an excellent topping for bread.

In a pinch, you could use store-bought pita bread to make this, but it's really worth the effort to make your own dough. I love the touch of olive oil in it, and kneading the soft dough is a therapeutic experience in itself. Baked briefly in the oven, the manakish turn chewy and crispy. They may be served warm (my favorite) or cooled and are especially delicious alongside creamy labneh cheese, salty olives, and a few fresh bites of cucumber.

Manakish Zaatar

Makes 8 (7 to 8-inch flatbreads)

Flatbread
1 cup lukewarm water
1/2 teaspoon sugar
1 (1/4-ounce package) active dry yeast (about 2 1/4 teaspoons)
3 cups unbleached all-purpose flour, plus more for dusting
1 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil, plus more for greasing

Zaatar topping*
1/4 cup ground sumac
3 tablespoons dried thyme
3 tablespoons dried oregano
2 tablespoons toasted sesame seeds
1 teaspoon coarse salt
1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil
*Can substitute 3/4 cup pre-made zaatar blend for the sumac, thyme, oregano, and sesame seeds.

Combine the water, sugar, and yeast, and let it stand for about 10 minutes until foamy.

Meanwhile, combine the flour and salt in a large bowl. Add the olive oil and work it in with your fingers. Make a well in the center, add the yeast and water mixture, and stir to form a soft dough.

Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured surface and knead for about 10 minutes until smooth and elastic. Form it into a ball and place it in a lightly oiled bowl. Cover the bowl with a damp cloth or plastic wrap and leave the dough to rise in a warm, draught-free place for about 1 hour until it doubles in size.

Preheat oven to 400°F. Place a baking stone or baking sheet in the oven as it heats.

Knead the dough briefly and divide it into 8 balls. Place the balls on a lightly oiled baking sheet, cover with a damp cloth or plastic wrap, and let stand for about 15 minutes.

Meanwhile, combine the zaatar topping ingredients in a small bowl.

On a lightly floured surface, flatten each ball of dough and roll it into a circle 1/8-inch thick and about 7-8 inches in diameter.

Press each circlele with your fingertips to make little indentations for the topping to rest in. Spread 1 heaping tablespoon of zaatar topping over each round, leaving a 1/2-inch border around the edges.

Bake until lightly browned and crisp, about 8 minutes. Depending on the size of your oven and baking stone or baking sheet(s), you may need to do several batches.

Serve warm right away or else cool on racks

Here's one way to use it....there are all kinds of different recipes for za'atar---each country in the Middle East has a different version. The one I make is from Lebanon and includes some fennel & anise and wild thyme. But that one makes 30 servings so I'll try to find one that has all the spices, but in smaller quantities. I'll send you some recipes since I know your computer isn't cooperating with pulling up files. But there are a ton of recipes on PinTerest or just Google Za'atar recipes and quite a few come up. It's used a lot with chickpeas.


----------



## flyty1n

So good to learn of Aran's success and welcome to all who are "new" to me. This is a friendly group for sure. My mother was a school teacher, 1-3 grades, for her entire life it seemed, and she always got the kids with discipline problems. Often she found out that the acting out was just a call for help and she'd stay after school and tutor them one on one until they got caught up with the rest of the class. Reading problems were one of the major reasons kids hated school.


----------



## RookieRetiree

joyceann said:


> Hello to all:
> 
> As for problems with schools.... I taught 25 years. I was the teacher that would fight for my kids. When a parent told me of any physical/emotional problems, it was typed up in big print and put right beside my lesson plans which were always on my desk. One student, a girl, was acting funny. It looked liked she was daydreaming. I would call her name 3 or 5 times. When she finally answered, she couldn't tell me what day it was. I immediately called her mom. The doctor said she was having petite mall seizures. My students became my children for that year. Well enough of me complaining.
> 
> I love to knit and just posted Zander's blanket . I also made Penny Poppit. Both are for my grandchildren. I have 8 grandchildren and 2 great grandchildren. Just retired this year...actually I am on sick leave. The behavior problems and government regulations make it to difficult to teach like I want too..


My sister-in-law retired from teaching (in Ohio) for the very same reasons -- she was worried about having enough to keep busy..I just laughed at (with) her and she's finding out that she's loving it and finding more than enough to keep busy.


----------



## Aran

I almost forgot to talk about food, since this group seems to be almost obsessed with food. Last Saturday my sister & I ate at the Beehive Cafe in Tiffin,OH. They try to make nearly everything local & seasonal, so the menu will change periodically. Anyhow, we both had a kale salad with almonds & dried cranberries, but what made it different from anything I'd ever had was that it had a warm dressing with apple cider being the main ingredient that was really tasty. We also shared a black bean & butternut squash ragout with pita chips. She had a cheesy butternut squash soup & I had a grilled peanut butter & pumpkin butter sandwich on cinnamon raisin bread. It was so good that I had to grill a peanut butter & jelly sandwich on my own. Now I'm going to try it on a George Foreman grill. Yummy. 

Last Friday I made a soup with cabbage, quinoa, split peas, lentils, brown rice, canned salsa style tomatoes, & turkey sausage. It was really good, but since I was the only one eating it, I got tired of eating for a week. Next time I won't make so much.


----------



## tami_ohio

Onthewingsofadove said:


> GREAT FIND: Daralene Caren and all My guy found the perfect program for me. It is FREE It is called FOXIT I can down load any pattern with it. I like knitting lace from charts but it works for every thing. It allows me to highlight the row (written or chart) that I am working on then change the highlight as I move along
> I can close it in between knitting sessions and when I bring my pattern back up the highlight is still in the same place.


Is this a computer program, or for the iPad or Kindle?


----------



## tami_ohio

Onthewingsofadove said:


> It's for a computer and an android. Stewart says that if any of my "knitting friends " would like to know about it and where to find it on the net and it's uses you are all quite welcome to send him an e-mail. He was an IT guy before he retired and an explain it quicker and clearer than I can
> I am doing the Easy Medalion Scarf from Ravelry and using Foxit just now. It makes it so much easier and it is a joy for colourwork.
> His e-mail is [email protected]
> 
> Try it You'll like it.
> 
> Trisha


Darn. I don't knit much from the computer, and I don't have an android.


----------



## Swedenme

joyceann said:


> Hello to all:
> 
> As for problems with schools.... I taught 25 years. I was the teacher that would fight for my kids. When a parent told me of any physical/emotional problems, it was typed up in big print and put right beside my lesson plans which were always on my desk. One student, a girl, was acting funny. It looked liked she was daydreaming. I would call her name 3 or 5 times. When she finally answered, she couldn't tell me what day it was. I immediately called her mom. The doctor said she was having petite mall seizures. My students became my children for that year. Well enough of me complaining.
> 
> I love to knit and just posted Zander's blanket . I also made Penny Poppit. Both are for my grandchildren. I have 8 grandchildren and 2 great grandchildren. Just retired this year...actually I am on sick leave. The behavior problems and government regulations make it to difficult to teach like I want too..


I'm an early retired nursery teacher loved teaching little ones . My future DIL teaches 5 year olds . But my son teaches Teenagers I couldn't some of the stories he tells are shocking


----------



## kiwifrau

Gweniepooh said:


> I guess I should laugh about it but unfortunately it was such a painful experience I just haven't. I scared everyone terribly. I guess it did look pretty funny come to think of it; me lying upside down in the chair with bandaged legs sticking straight up and me hollaring help,help....


Yes this is what I was thinking and why I asked if you were able to laugh about it now. 
There are times in our lives when accidents like these happen and are horrific at the time, as yours was. Your poor family, goodness knows what went through their minds when this happened to you.

I myself would have been really frightened and scared, especially just after having an operation on one's knees and at home recuperating.

Yikes! In that moment of the chair collapsing I would have visualized myself having to return to hospital for another operation or whatever.

So glad this wasn't the case for yourself.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday to Arriana and hope you all have a lovely day Sonja


Thank you. Here is a picture of the birthday girl!


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> We had Chicken Lombardy for tea tonight. Instead of Marsla I used Moscato. Figured that the port and sherry can be sweet and white wine goes well with chicken. And it worked really well- and all liked it. Even those of us who don't like mushrooms all that much loved it.


I am glad you all liked it! And also good to know that when I finally run out of Marsala that I can use Moscato, usually have that on hand. You could always leave the mushrooms out.


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Here is a picture of the birthday girl!


That is one beautiful picture. Arriana is a beautiful little girl


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> I said how nice the Chicken Lombardy was - later in the evening David again said how nice it was- think it might be done gain at times. But probably not too often as it does have a lot of butter and don't think it would be as good without.


I did combine the butter with olive oil when I browned the chicken. It still gives the butter flavor, but has the better health benefits of the olive oil, plus, the olive oil keeps the butter from getting to brown or burned.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Brighteyes[/] I was the same way when I first started using a computer almost 30 years ago except I was afraid I would break it somehow. I still get overly cautious when trying a new program or system but just figure I might as well just jump on it.


81brighteyes said:



I just saw this so I want to thank you as well, Sam, for giving me the "why" of "marking my spot". I am not all that computer friendly about some things, so appreciate when someone lets me know why and how to do something, especially on KP. I guess I just need to be more adventurous and click on different things to see what might be there and for what reason. I have to get over feeling that I (and the things I want to read) might get lost somewhere in outer space when I do something with which I am not familiar. I know: "Nothing ventured, nothing gained". Will have to keep that in mind. Glad you are feeling so much better and able to be tapping the keys on the computer as well as clicking knitting needles. Have a wonderful weekend.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

The magnets are quite strong she just put the ends over her shoulders or loosely around her wrist and the ends found each other.



Sorlenna said:


> Well, nothing's wrong with that, but Velcro is a little easier for fastening them on one's own, and I have Velcro I need to use up.


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> Wow! Great start to the week Sam. Sorry to hear that Ayden is still not attending school enough. Grr.
> Thanks for sharing the info about Defiance. Interesting.
> 
> I hope you are managing to keep warm. I know you will be glad for the worst of the Winter to be behind you. We are to have a few cooler days.. low 20s so I am hoping to get caught up a bit more in the garden.
> 
> I must tell you about a very expensive lesson learnt last Tuesday for me.
> I was driving home (nearly home in fact) when I see a police car with lights on right behind me, I am thinking ... what?... I cant get out of your way. Then I realise oh he wants ME to pull over. :shock: Out he gets and comes over to me. Licence please.... ok I say, did I do something wrong? Have you paid your registration lately? ((OMG my heart fell into my tummy)) No its due next week I say, its on the board waiting to be paid. He says... NO it was due last week!! I reckon I went pale. :roll:
> Wait there please he says and goes back to his car to check my licence and I can see that he is writing out a fine. *&^%$ it.!! So he comes back and hands it to me mumbling .... days to pay and .... $..... Pardon? I say. He then says clearly 30 days to pay and $736. :shock: I shouted SEVEN HUNDRED!!!! Yep thats more than what your registration costs... Yeah I do realise that I say. Then I did the.... I have been driving for 35 years and NEVER missed paying it NOR have I EVER had any sort of driving offence, it was an honest mistake... bla bla bla.... Nothing I can do about it (he says) its on camera. Cool, thanks.
> 
> I drove home in tears and paid the damn thing in the next 10 mins. I know it was my fault for not having it paid on time but good grief, that was a huge fine. I cant believe it.  I am over it now, nothing I can do except pay the thing.


So sorry. But thanks for the reminder for DD!


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> That is one beautiful picture. Arriana is a beautiful little girl


ditto


----------



## Gweniepooh

Joyceann several of us on the KTP are retired teachers. I retired almost 5 years ago myself. When asked if I'd go back if I could I respond no; too many ridiculous regulation that had for me taking the joy out of teaching and like you said the behavior in our area definitely becoming more and more threatening. Was assaulted twice the last 10 years of my 30+ year career. One I procecuted one I did not because I knew they child was special needs and could not control herself (anger wasn't directed at me I was just in the way). Love my career but not the way our schools are now. Many of us here also loved our students as our own.


joyceann said:


> Hello to all:
> 
> As for problems with schools.... I taught 25 years. I was the teacher that would fight for my kids. When a parent told me of any physical/emotional problems, it was typed up in big print and put right beside my lesson plans which were always on my desk. One student, a girl, was acting funny. It looked liked she was daydreaming. I would call her name 3 or 5 times. When she finally answered, she couldn't tell me what day it was. I immediately called her mom. The doctor said she was having petite mall seizures. My students became my children for that year. Well enough of me complaining.
> 
> I love to knit and just posted Zander's blanket . I also made Penny Poppit. Both are for my grandchildren. I have 8 grandchildren and 2 great grandchildren. Just retired this year...actually I am on sick leave. The behavior problems and government regulations make it to difficult to teach like I want too..


----------



## Swedenme

Way past my bed time so I will say goodnight and hopefully fall asleep &#127769;


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Keep reading I have posted all the info



tami_ohio said:


> Is this a computer program, or for the iPad or Kindle?


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> When I was in school, I had a cousin who was about 13 or 14 yrs old and his mother would have to stand with him at the bus stop and physically make him get on the bus. Since his home was 10 miles from school, I guess he stayed instead of trying to go back home!! That's pretty old for your mom to have to make you get on the bus!!!
> Junek


I had a cousin who would supposedly go to school, but wouldn't go. When the school had called my aunt several times, my aunt took cousin to school and watched cousin go it, then drove around back, just in time to watch cousin walk out the back door of the school! Well, aunt caught her and took her back inside, and talked to the principal. She went to class all day with cousin! Told her that is the way it would continue if cousin decided she wasn't going to school. Cousin went to school. No more skipping out. This was in high school!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I taught in public schools grades 6-8th and for 5 years was a guest instructor one day a week at the University of Georgia for a Chemistry & Physics Methods Class for undergraduates.


Swedenme said:


> I'm an early retired nursery teacher loved teaching little ones . My future DIL teaches 5 year olds . But my son teaches Teenagers I couldn't some of the stories he tells are shocking


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> So glad to see you here...we're almost neighbors. I live in Newport News!!! No news from 5mmdpns except from Julie who phoned her a few weeks ago. Said she was busy and everything the same but didn't talk much.
> 
> Junek


Mama June, we have been to Newport News! And VA Beach! Beautiful area.


----------



## Gweniepooh

This is such an adorable picture of Arriana. It is hard to believe she is a year old now.


tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Here is a picture of the birthday girl!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

What a beautiful child. Don't you sometime wish they could stay ike that for longer?



tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Here is a picture of the birthday girl!


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> This is such an adorable picture of Arriana. It is hard to believe she is a year old now.


And such pretty hair! Mine were pretty much bald until they were about 2.


----------



## RookieRetiree

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Here is a picture of the birthday girl!


Adorable and she has so much hair for a one year old!! Happy Birthday, little darling Arriana.


----------



## sassafras123

Tami, Arriana is beautiful.
Aran, good to see you on KTP AGAIN.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Enough with the food talk.....I've been watching food programs all afternoon too while reading my latest knitting magazines. I got very very hungry. So I just went and browned a couple of pork chops and then added some soy sauce, orange marmalade, garlic, and cayenne pepper to the oil left in the pan and saute'd some baby kale and spinach. I then put the pork chops on top of the greens and put them in the oven to finish off. The smell in the house is glorious...I don't think I'll miss the potatoes with this meal...and the little bit of soy sauce is salty enough without creating too much sodium. Can't wait until it's done!


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> My GS will be 4 in March--and I still haven't gotten to meet him in person.


  That is so sad. Come here and I will share :-D


----------



## budasha

She takes such beautiful pictures. No wonder that one was chosen. It is unique. I just love horses. I also love cars, having had an MGB and TR7 and now a 1978 Mercedes. I wish I had an Austin Healey though.



jknappva said:


> Since it's been a few days since I posted any of my sister's pictures, I thought you might like some.
> She submitted 3 pictures for the 2016 calendar of the Corolla Wild Horses Fund. One was chosen and I've included it. I told her they could make a beautiful calendar just using her pictures of the horses!
> Since she and her husband are NASCAR fans (he builds racing engines for cars and trucks) she also posted this picture of Jeff Gordon taken a few years ago. For all you Gordon fans, he said he's retiring after this racing season.
> Enjoy!
> Junek


----------



## budasha

Don't feel too badly. My step-granddaughter is 21 and I have yet to meet her....if ever.



Sorlenna said:


> My GS will be 4 in March--and I still haven't gotten to meet him in person.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bulldog said:


> Tami, have fun at the birthday party. Hardly seems like she is a year old already.
> 
> We are dealing with skipping school with our granddaughter. He mother has told her if she is picked up, she will stay in jail as she doesn't have the thousand dollars to pay to get her out.


I always told my two that if they were taken to jail, they would sit there over night, that I wasn't going to go get them out. DS was in jr. high/middle school and got caught with a couple other boys who were smoking. Police called me. I told them what he had been told. Said I would be there to get him, but that they would have him for a few hours before I did. He wasn't under arrest, just taken to the station for having been caught on school grounds with kids smoking, whether he was smoking or not. I don't think they were too happy with me for making them keep him a few hours, but, oh well, I followed thru as much as I could. And they didn't really complain, but they didn't sound very happy about it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn said:


> Everyone talking about their cooking today so I will add mine to the list. I made vegetarian split pea soup and home made herb bread. The bread has dried onion, poppy seeds and either dill weed or dill seeds. WE like it a lot. Make it in the bread machine. Nice and easy.
> I have had a busy last few days Wednesday DH had an early morning apt for his Parkinson's and I had an apt for a root canal. THe dentist apt went easy on everything but our credit card. My co-pay was over $1000. Now I have to go back to the dentist and get a cap put on that tooth. Then Thursday DH had an apt with his "Diabetic" dr. That is an hour drive each way. Then today I had an apt with the eye dr. Seems like we get our apts in clumps. So glad that we have good drs and are able to use them as needed. We feel very blessed.
> Hope everyone has a great week-end. It is warmer here and we had a couple of days of sunshine which did wonders for my spirits. Take care and keep the needles flying.


Be sure and check out Care Credit if your dentist is associated with them, if not ask them to check it out. You can use it for 0% interest for a year if they apply for that for you. It saved me when my implant cost me over $3,000 and then the crown, and then this last year a root canal. At least 0% interest helps a little, but make sure they apply for the year as 6 months is more normal.


----------



## pacer

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Here is a picture of the birthday girl!


What a beautiful grand daughter! With all the older grandsons, she will certainly be loved and watched over as she grows up. What a blessing. I hope she had a wonderful birthday.


----------



## budasha

I used to love school until one day someone carved my name in the washroom wall for which I was blamed. Although I denied doing it, the teacher didn't believe me and made me carve pictures in a piece of wood for a long time. I remember her telling the class that they shouldn't talk to me. I was traumatized. My parents didn't talk to the teacher. Years later, I learned that someone admitted to doing the carving but no one ever apologized.



Lurker 2 said:


> I guess I was quite lucky, with school, usually enjoyed the process.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Aran said:


> I almost forgot to talk about food, since this group seems to be almost obsessed with food. Last Saturday my sister & I ate at the Beehive Cafe in Tiffin,OH. They try to make nearly everything local & seasonal, so the menu will change periodically. Anyhow, we both had a kale salad with almonds & dried cranberries, but what made it different from anything I'd ever had was that it had a warm dressing with apple cider being the main ingredient that was really tasty. We also shared a black bean & butternut squash ragout with pita chips. She had a cheesy butternut squash soup & I had a grilled peanut butter & pumpkin butter sandwich on cinnamon raisin bread. It was so good that I had to grill a peanut butter & jelly sandwich on my own. Now I'm going to try it on a George Foreman grill. Yummy.
> 
> Last Friday I made a soup with cabbage, quinoa, split peas, lentils, brown rice, canned salsa style tomatoes, & turkey sausage. It was really good, but since I was the only one eating it, I got tired of eating for a week. Next time I won't make so much.


That place sounds so great. I would love to eat there. If I were closer I do the same thing Aran with making something lovely, but just a little much. It keeps growing as I keep adding. You sound like a marvelous cook and so glad you and your sister shared such a lovely meal together.


----------



## budasha

Hope you feel better soon, both of you.



sassafras123 said:


> Sharon, welcome to KTP.
> This is sixth day of cold. Not running fever, but sound like a seal when I cough. DH has cold too.
> Sandi, healing energy for you. Hope all goes well with surgery.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> that is a great picture june - how does one order the calendar? --- sam


Sam, this is the website for the Coroll Wild Horses:www:corollawildhorses.com. There's a place to order their calendars. The 2016 calendars will go on sale next fall. I belong to their FaceBook page and they said a few days ago that the 2015 calendars are still for sale. One of my sister's pictures is in that one, too.
She gave my daughter's and I one of the calendars for Christmas. There are some beautiful shots of the horses!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Aran, so sorry to hear about your 99 r. old friend having MRSA. Is this internal or just the external sore??? If internal it is very, very serious and at that age it will be a miracle for her to survive. Healing Wishes and Blessings coming her way. She is lucky to have you for a friend.

Congratulations on getting your poems published. That is quite an accomplishment and you should continue to express yourself in this beautiful way and use your talent. Just so sad about the young girl. I hope your poem will encourage other young people so they won't give up. How is your friend who was savagely beaten? Continued congratulations of your poem about baptism. That was indeed a wonderful compliment from someone who teaches writing!

Always good to hear from you when you drop by.


----------



## tami_ohio

81brighteyes said:


> After reading Gwenniepooh's experience (?)--i.e., "nightmare" sitting in the Lazy Boy recliner, I would doubt if anyone on this forum would ever consider buying one. That is just horrid and thankfully, you did not go through the window. The way you were treated when returning it is absolutely disgusting. I believe I would write to the manufacturer and let them know about the chair and your treatment when it was still under warranty. Even if it weren't still under warranty, they need to know about the people in that store and DO something about all of this. It was no "accident" (no pun intended) that your friend came into the room when she did.


We own two lazy boy recliners. We have never had any trouble with ours. Mine has been sort of stripping it's gears when I tip back lately, but other than that, no problems. I think I would have been contacting the company also! Gwen's experience would certainly make you think twice about buying their products, tho.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> you know you could teach the male members of the household to help with the dishes and laundry. not to brag - but from the time I was in eighth grade (mom and dad both working) I would come home from school to a note - sweep, dust - and have laundry done and folded for me to iron when I get home. the laundry was a weekly chore - sweep and dust when it needed it - usually once a week. no one was at home during the day to get it dirty. --- sam


I taught both of my kids to do laundry as soon as they could reach the bottom of the washer.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> My DH was so angry and you are correct we don't buy lazy boy at all now. DH wanted to write a letter which means he wanted me to write a letter but at the time I was so drugged on pain killers I just couldn't do it. The store in question is now out of business (gee wonder why...). I agree, it definitely was divine intervention that brought my friend into the house at just the right time.


 :thumbup: And we are so glad your friend was there at the right time!


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> mine is emptying the dishwasher. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

vabchnonnie said:


> Dear Sam - secret...2 sets


 :thumbup: I am currently working on 2 at a time toe up, but almost always do 2 at a time on 2 seperate needles, magic loop. I did the same when I did them on dpn's.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> mine is emptying the dishwasher. --- sam


And my daughter was just saying a few days ago, she dreaded doing laundry even though she just had to put in the washer and then into the dryer and out. Doesn't take us long to forget about the days with wringer washers and hanging clothes on a clothes line!!! Or days without a dishwasher!(although I'm still in that stage..no dishwasher and no room for one!)
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

budasha said:


> I used to love school until one day someone carved my name in the washroom wall for which I was blamed. Although I denied doing it, the teacher didn't believe me and made me carve pictures in a piece of wood for a long time. I remember her telling the class that they shouldn't talk to me. I was traumatized. My parents didn't talk to the teacher. Years later, I learned that someone admitted to doing the carving but no one ever apologized.


How awful. It is terrible to be punished for something one didn't do and it sounds like a long punishment. I guess parents back then left things up to the teacher but wish they had gone and talked to them for you. Did you find out who it was?


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> Dear Sam - secret...2 sets


LOL!! You go, Sharon!! Now we know your secret!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> They help with the tasks fortunately. Matthew puts away the clean dishes and then I have to reorganize some of the cabinets every once in a while. Both boys will help with laundry when asked. I usually have them take care of the last load or two of the evening as I get too tired to deal with it. DS#1 takes out the trash and Matthew takes out the recycling. They will vacuum when asked as well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, babe, my heart goes out to you! What a HUGE fine. My luck was better last summer-- I had paid for the tags, just hadn't put the little sticker. He was able to check (computer) to see that I had paid and I just got a warning. Then had to find stupid sticker.


Here in South Australia no longer have stickers- when it first came in those driving interstate would get picked up. However they they weren't fined or anything becuase they were doing the right thing over ehre. The reasoning is that it saves the cost of producing them and with computers these days it is as accurate as the old stickers. They recommend carrying the details in the car but even that is not compulsory.


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> Thanks. They are helpful most of the time. Matthew is in his room giggling at something. Such a welcoming sound to hear.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> With all this talk of school going on, I have to admit that I took my boys to school most mornings and I stayed to volunteer at the school until I had to be at work. They only rode the bus home. I did take some time off of work to shadow DS#1 when he was in kindergarten as he was getting sicker as the weeks went on. By the end of the 1st quarter of the school year he would come home and take pain medicine and do his homework. He would then go to bed and sleep all night. He had a bone disease in his left hip so he could not sit on the floor with his legs folded Indian style as they called it here. His teacher made him do it anyway. I did not know this until I shadowed my son for the day. The teacher told me my son had to do it because he was the biggest kid in the class and that I was babying him. I had given the teacher a note from the orthopaedic doctor on the 1st day of school. She must have disposed of it, but I kept a copy of it before giving the school the original note. He also needed to do breathing treatments because the doctor detected the onset of pneumonia and the teacher told me he didn't need that either since her son was asthmatic and she knew what to listen for to determine if he needed the treatment. I advised her that I was following doctors orders and would continue to do so. I had to switch teachers as his refused to comply with my son's medical needs. Once we did that, my son came home from kindergarten and played with his brother and ate dinner with the family as well as did his homework which was less as well. He never did well with art projects due to some of the muscle problems he experienced from some of his medications and the bone disease's impact on his body. He could not run on the playground or in gym although he did run in gym when "required". I did fight that one as well. He would limp terribly after some gym classes. The boys knew that I was there for them when they were doing the right things and that I would support their teachers when the boys did wrong. They learned right from wrong and knew that I did not tolerate bad choices. I took my boys in for testing and got the support that each of them needed. It was so difficult to accept the diagnosis for Matthew's autism, but it helped me to understand why he was different and things would be different for him the rest of his life. I challenge him when I can and step back when I need to.


And your sons are lucky to have such a loving, supportive mother. I cannot believe that kindergarten teacher...she should have been fired...any teacher that ignores a child's health problems should never have been in charge of them!!
Sorry for the rant but that just pushes my last button!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> One sock is inside of the other. I started a pair and to make it easier did two different colors so would still have to do it again. I did the horrible drop a stitch error and set them aside. Trying to frog back to fix was way too frustrating with the 2 socks. Will try it again at some point. I have a class (either on Annies or Craftsy) that taught the technique.


Gwen, how many rows down is the drop. I did one about 7 rows down and fixed it with the crochet hook as I am doing like you with the two socks at once, also 2 different pairs, so doing it again when done. PM me if you want and I will find a link to show you how to do this. So much better than frogging. I'm busy searching for your post on the Lazy Boy.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I used Care Credit also. First time was when DD had to have wisdom teeth removed. Currently use it at the vets for the furbabies.


Cashmeregma said:


> Be sure and check out Care Credit if your dentist is associated with them, if not ask them to check it out. You can use it for 0% interest for a year if they apply for that for you. It saved me when my implant cost me over $3,000 and then the crown, and then this last year a root canal. At least 0% interest helps a little, but make sure they apply for the year as 6 months is more normal.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am so sorry this happened to you.


budasha said:


> I used to love school until one day someone carved my name in the washroom wall for which I was blamed. Although I denied doing it, the teacher didn't believe me and made me carve pictures in a piece of wood for a long time. I remember her telling the class that they shouldn't talk to me. I was traumatized. My parents didn't talk to the teacher. Years later, I learned that someone admitted to doing the carving but no one ever apologized.


----------



## jknappva

81brighteyes said:


> How very nice to know that I have been missed. I have to limit myself with the computer or else I don't get to other things I both need and want to do. I love the photos your sister takes and that you post. I especially enjoyed the one of the cat conversing with the gentleman (forget who he is). We used to have two Siamese cats and every morning, my husband would awaken to the male cat lying on his chest looking at him. He was never quite sure what that cat was going to do! I have been on the "tired today" list, but have been using warm water with regular salt in it plus a pinch of baking soda (recipe from my former doctor) and using a syringe (minus the needle) to cleanse out the nostrils and sinuses. It does an excellent job and right after using it yesterday, my head felt so much better. The amounts are: 1/2 cup water, 1/8 to 1/4 regular salt and a pinch of baking soda. Couldn't be any cheaper and you don't need a medi-pot, but surely can be used in one as well. Hope you are having a good day.


The picture is of my sister's DH. He has a business repairing and building engines, mostly for racing...cars, trucks and boats. A little over a year ago, this tiny, little stray kitten appeared in their parking lot. She became the shop kitty. Since my sister's DH is the one she sees so much, she adopted him as her special person! And he loves her as much as she loves him!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

Aran said:


> Sam wondered where I've been. Let me reassure everyone that I'm still around. I just don't always have time to read everyone's posts because I get busy doing other things.
> Thank goodness for the summary.
> 
> I saw that Grandmapaula's DGD has had 4 ear infections in 2 months. I'm wondering if she doesn't have an allergy of some kind. Up to half of all kids who get tubes in their ears really have some kind of allergy. I am one of those people. I got tubes in my ears when I was 11 but continued to have frequent ear infections. I think that I was 41 when friends of mine suggested that I might have a food allergy & that I should start by giving up milk. Sure enough, I am allergic & have regained much of what hearing I lost by giving up dairy from cows (dairy from goats or sheep doesn't bother me). Unfortunately, I still have hearing problems because my left ear has been damaged from all the infections.
> 
> I know that I asked people to hold my Friend Rilma Buckman in the Light because she fell & broke her hip at the age of 99. Please continue to hold her in the Light because she now has MRSA in the hip & is back in the hospital. Doctors couldn't replace Rilma's hip because she was too frail. This means that her walking days are done & she'll have to use a wheelchair or scooter from now on.
> 
> On happier news, a LGBT magazine based in Ohio called "Outlook" wants to publish my poem about the young woman who killed herself right after Christmas & their Feb. issue is going to be about LGBT youth & issues that they face. Another of my poems will be published in my Quaker yearly meeting's publication, "The Bulletin." A friend of mine is the new editor & asked to submit something about water or ice so I sent her one about being baptized by the Holy Spirit. She said, "Reading it feels like having water poured over me." I figure that I can't get higher praise than that. What's even better is that this particular friend teaches writing for a living.
> 
> My current frustrations these days center around a pellet stove my brother & his ex bought for my mom which we can't get to work properly. Unfortunately, neither of them registered it when they bought it & they lost the receipt, so the manufacturer won't honor any warranty. We're still fiddling around with it & trying to get it going. As a result of this, my mom is staying else where, leaving me to take care of her place & feed the kitties & rabbit. I live right behind her house in a separate house so it's not too much work but it's kind of lonely.
> 
> Thanks to Sam for the history about Defiance. I love history, but not as much as my sister Christine, who is currently studying history at Heidelberg College in Tiffin, OH (which is similar in size & history to Defiance.) Christine's computer died so she asked me to take her to a store to buy another one. She chose one of the cheaper lap tops & promptly named it "William" as in William the Conqueror because her last computer was named Harold. I seriously doubt that she'll run out of names for computers, seeing as there's a thousand years of English monarchs between William & Elizabeth II.


Aran, I will definitely keep Rilma in my prayers. Congratulations on being published, not once, but twice! As to the pellet stove, even tho the manufacturer won't honor the warrenty, and I can see why, perhaps they can offer some kind of information that would be helpful? And what about the store it was purchased from? Would they have any documentation as to purchase date, ect. Hope it can be fixed quickly so your mom can move back home, and it won't be so lonely for you.


----------



## budasha

So much for lifetime warranty! Lucky that you weren't injured.



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam we had a nice lazy boy recliner that had a lifetime warrenty....it broke (which in itself is a scary story) and Brantley took it back to the store. They told us we would have to take it to another store about an hour away to see IF they would uphold the warrenty. Brantley was so ticked off with them he left it in their parking lot (they wouldn't even dispose of it for us) and we went to a different store totally and bought a new recliner. Briefly the story about the chair breaking....I had just been home a couple of days from having both knees replaced. Leaned back and it broke flipping me backwards toward the window behind me. If a friend hadn't just walked into the room and caught the foot piece I would have been sent crashing through the glass window.....scared the beejezzes out of me.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Are you doing the two at a time that is one sock inside the other? I already frogged it but would love the link for when I do it again. I'll also look for the post about the Lazy Boy and PM you where it is.


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, how many rows down is the drop. I did one about 7 rows down and fixed it with the crochet hook as I am doing like you with the two socks at once, also 2 different pairs, so doing it again when done. PM me if you want and I will find a link to show you how to do this. So much better than frogging. I'm busy searching for your post on the Lazy Boy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam we had a nice lazy boy recliner that had a lifetime warrenty....it broke (which in itself is a scary story) and Brantley took it back to the store. They told us we would have to take it to another store about an hour away to see IF they would uphold the warrenty. Brantley was so ticked off with them he left it in their parking lot (they wouldn't even dispose of it for us) and we went to a different store totally and bought a new recliner. Briefly the story about the chair breaking....I had just been home a couple of days from having both knees replaced. Leaned back and it broke flipping me backwards toward the window behind me. If a friend hadn't just walked into the room and caught the foot piece I would have been sent crashing through the glass window.....scared the beejezzes out of me.


I just found your post and I'm including it so the next person starting from the back won't have to search. Oh my goodness, and right after just having your knees done. They are pretty lucky they didn't have a lawsuit on their hands. The treatment at the store later is atrocious. Glad you are ok and your knees didn't get damaged. Thank goodness for friends there at the right time.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> That is one beautiful picture. Arriana is a beautiful little girl


Thank you! We think so.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> ditto


  Thanks


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> Sam wondered where I've been. Let me reassure everyone that I'm still around. I just don't always have time to read everyone's posts because I get busy doing other things.
> Thank goodness for the summary.
> 
> I saw that Grandmapaula's DGD has had 4 ear infections in 2 months. I'm wondering if she doesn't have an allergy of some kind. Up to half of all kids who get tubes in their ears really have some kind of allergy. I am one of those people. I got tubes in my ears when I was 11 but continued to have frequent ear infections. I think that I was 41 when friends of mine suggested that I might have a food allergy & that I should start by giving up milk. Sure enough, I am allergic & have regained much of what hearing I lost by giving up dairy from cows (dairy from goats or sheep doesn't bother me). Unfortunately, I still have hearing problems because my left ear has been damaged from all the infections.
> 
> I know that I asked people to hold my Friend Rilma Buckman in the Light because she fell & broke her hip at the age of 99. Please continue to hold her in the Light because she now has MRSA in the hip & is back in the hospital. Doctors couldn't replace Rilma's hip because she was too frail. This means that her walking days are done & she'll have to use a wheelchair or scooter from now on.
> 
> On happier news, a LGBT magazine based in Ohio called "Outlook" wants to publish my poem about the young woman who killed herself right after Christmas & their Feb. issue is going to be about LGBT youth & issues that they face. Another of my poems will be published in my Quaker yearly meeting's publication, "The Bulletin." A friend of mine is the new editor & asked to submit something about water or ice so I sent her one about being baptized by the Holy Spirit. She said, "Reading it feels like having water poured over me." I figure that I can't get higher praise than that. What's even better is that this particular friend teaches writing for a living.
> 
> My current frustrations these days center around a pellet stove my brother & his ex bought for my mom which we can't get to work properly. Unfortunately, neither of them registered it when they bought it & they lost the receipt, so the manufacturer won't honor any warranty. We're still fiddling around with it & trying to get it going. As a result of this, my mom is staying else where, leaving me to take care of her place & feed the kitties & rabbit. I live right behind her house in a separate house so it's not too much work but it's kind of lonely.
> 
> Thanks to Sam for the history about Defiance. I love history, but not as much as my sister Christine, who is currently studying history at Heidelberg College in Tiffin, OH (which is similar in size & history to Defiance.) Christine's computer died so she asked me to take her to a store to buy another one. She chose one of the cheaper lap tops & promptly named it "William" as in William the Conqueror because her last computer was named Harold. I seriously doubt that she'll run out of names for computers, seeing as there's a thousand years of English monarchs between William & Elizabeth II.


Always so good to hear from you, Aran. You always have such interesting news how wonderful to have 2 of your poems published. That's so rewarding, I'm sure.
Sorry about the stove. I've learned to always keep receipts. And glad I do. Several months ago, I bought a new microwave that died after being used twice. But I had that receipt!!
I'll continue to pray for your friend. I'm sorry to hear she's had a setback.
Junek


----------



## budasha

I don't like them either. I hate sticking to leather and it isn't good for pets. They get hot spots. We got rid of our leather sofa.



Kansas g-ma said:


> My one daughter & family love leather-- most of it I am not fond of, esp some they have that are big and puffy. In front of the TV-- and they expect me to watch TV with them-- not comfortable for me, hard to get out of, etc. I get a straight chair and sit in it at the back of sofa and knit while watching TV.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Off to watch the movie Lucy with my DH. Will TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> This is such an adorable picture of Arriana. It is hard to believe she is a year old now.


It is hard to believe! She was tired today. She had an absess almost 2 weeks ago on her bottom. DD caught it right away and got her into the dr. It was a staph infection, no idea where she got it from. Anyway, it's all better now, but yesterday she had a rash. Called the dr. and got in right away. It was a reaction to the anti-biotics she was on for it. Benedryl if needed, and doesn't need any more anti-biotics. The benedryl made her sleepy today, but she was so good!


----------



## tami_ohio

Onthewingsofadove said:


> What a beautiful child. Don't you sometime wish they could stay ike that for longer?


Thank you. Yes, sometimes I do, but then again I am glad that I don't have to carry her everywhere too! She is crawling and standing on her own now. I love the giggles and snuggles at this age. When they get older, they don't want to snuggle as much.


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Here is a picture of the birthday girl!


Arriana is simply adorable!! We sure have pretty babies on the Tea Party!!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> And such pretty hair! Mine were pretty much bald until they were about 2.


She didn't have much to begin with. It's really starting to get long now, but it is very fine. And the back is starting to darken a little.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Are you doing the two at a time that is one sock inside the other? I already frogged it but would love the link for when I do it again. I'll also look for the post about the Lazy Boy and PM you where it is.


Found the Lazy Boy post. Oh, one sock inside the other. I've never heard of that. And I thought doing two at a time was pretty great, mind boggling and challenging. You've got me beat. Hmmmm. I'll actually post the link here just in case there is someone else like you and me, starting to knit after a long time away. Of course we're not new anymore. :lol: :lol:

The lady in this video is President of our Knitting Guild and I learned 3 color knitting from her. She is such a great person with a wonderful sense of humor. She's quite serious doing this but quite a great person. Not sure this is what you need as you are doing sock one inside the other.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHLlMDQQWFo


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> Adorable and she has so much hair for a one year old!! Happy Birthday, little darling Arriana.


Rookie, that is nothing compared to what her mother had when she was born! Amber's was black/dark brown, and about an inch long, and lots of it!


----------



## budasha

Love kale salad with cranberries but haven't had the apple cider dressing. Sounds so good. The grilled peanut butter and pumpkin butter sandwich sounds so different. How do you make the pumpkin butter?

I made cabbage soup tonight. Added shredded carrots and sauteed onions. Very good.



Aran said:


> I almost forgot to talk about food, since this group seems to be almost obsessed with food. Last Saturday my sister & I ate at the Beehive Cafe in Tiffin,OH. They try to make nearly everything local & seasonal, so the menu will change periodically. Anyhow, we both had a kale salad with almonds & dried cranberries, but what made it different from anything I'd ever had was that it had a warm dressing with apple cider being the main ingredient that was really tasty. We also shared a black bean & butternut squash ragout with pita chips. She had a cheesy butternut squash soup & I had a grilled peanut butter & pumpkin butter sandwich on cinnamon raisin bread. It was so good that I had to grill a peanut butter & jelly sandwich on my own. Now I'm going to try it on a George Foreman grill. Yummy.
> 
> Last Friday I made a soup with cabbage, quinoa, split peas, lentils, brown rice, canned salsa style tomatoes, & turkey sausage. It was really good, but since I was the only one eating it, I got tired of eating for a week. Next time I won't make so much.


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> What a beautiful grand daughter! With all the older grandsons, she will certainly be loved and watched over as she grows up. What a blessing. I hope she had a wonderful birthday.


Thank you. Yes, she will be loved and watched over. Her big brother took her from me while I fixed the meat tray for sandwiches this afternoon. He sat her on the counter and was talking to her. Told her she was a cutie pie, and he loves her. I had to laugh. He is 11 1/2 and won't admit that he loves her. I called him on it, teasing him, and he told me I didn't hear him say a thing, laughing the whole time! He is a stinker! She is a spoiled rotten little girl, but so good! Her birthday is actually the 28th.


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> Mama June, we have been to Newport News! And VA Beach! Beautiful area.


I'm not surprised, Tami!! You and your DH are traveling gypsies in your RV. I think you have a wonderful life to be able to get in it and go!!
I lived a couple of years in Syracuse when I was first married and a couple of years in TX after I retired but my heart has always been in VA.
I love this area so I'm glad you enjoyed it!
Junek


----------



## budasha

Such a pretty girl. Hope she had a great birthday.



tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Here is a picture of the birthday girl!


----------



## Sorlenna

tami_ohio said:


> That is so sad. Come here and I will share :-D


If I could get to you, I am sure I could get the rest of the way (he's in PA)!


----------



## budasha

No I never did. It has always remained in my mind.



Cashmeregma said:


> How awful. It is terrible to be punished for something one didn't do and it sounds like a long punishment. I guess parents back then left things up to the teacher but wish they had gone and talked to them for you. Did you find out who it was?


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Arriana is simply adorable!! We sure have pretty babies on the Tea Party!!
> Junek


We sure do!


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> If I could get to you, I am sure I could get the rest of the way (he's in PA)!


Amtrack! And stop here on the way thru!


----------



## budasha

Marking my spot again. Probably won't be back tonight so I wish everyone a good evening.


----------



## jknappva

budasha said:


> She takes such beautiful pictures. No wonder that one was chosen. It is unique. I just love horses. I also love cars, having had an MGB and TR7 and now a 1978 Mercedes. I wish I had an Austin Healey though.


You would get along fine with my youngest son..he loves muscle cars. He has a Super Bee with the Hemi engine. He's a Dodge/Plymouth man. He restored the Super Bee from a rusted hulk. And has a Dodge Charger And a Challenger that he rebuilt. He's been drag racing since he was 16 and he's now 58. For anyone who's a racing fan, you'll know what I mean when I say he was the points champion for his division at one of the race tracks. I'm not a racing fan but t think it's pretty good when you're the one all the younger drivers know they have to beat!! And you're old enough to be father to most of them.
Okay, done bragging!!LOL!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Aran, good to see you and so pleased your poems are getting notice and being published. Your food items sound very interesting. Hope you get the heat going at your Mom's.


----------



## pacer

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Yes, she will be loved and watched over. Her big brother took her from me while I fixed the meat tray for sandwiches this afternoon. He sat her on the counter and was talking to her. Told her she was a cutie pie, and he loves her. I had to laugh. He is 11 1/2 and won't admit that he loves her. I called him on it, teasing him, and he told me I didn't hear him say a thing, laughing the whole time! He is a stinker! She is a spoiled rotten little girl, but so good! Her birthday is actually the 28th.


There was never a doubt of his love for her! She will be hanging out in the junior high and high school scene at an early age. Her brother will need to make a good impression on her. What fun that they have each other.


----------



## Cashmeregma

budasha said:


> Love kale salad with cranberries but haven't had the apple cider dressing. Sounds so good. The grilled peanut butter and pumpkin butter sandwich sounds so different. How do you make the pumpkin butter?
> 
> I made cabbage soup tonight. Added shredded carrots and sauteed onions. Very good.


I forgot to tell Aran about the best salad I ever had being a kale salad. My sister made it with orange juice. I never would have used orange juice but it made the salad come alive. I made this for Thanksgiving and I think only two people other than my husband and I ate it. If only they would have tried it, but they said loud enough to make sure I heard that they didn't like kale, but it was so good I could have made my whole meal from it. I'll bet the apple cider was great on it too.

I can almost taste the cabbage soup. Mmmmmmm good.

You wouldn't want near me or even in the same room. Let's put it this way, if this were a real Tea Party you would find some way to ask me to leave. I made Spaghetti Aglio Olio and waited till DH and I wouldn't be seeing anybody the next day. I used walnut oil and peanut oil and about 8 cloves of garlic chopped & diced real small and did them in the oil until golden and just starting to get crunch. I also put mild pickled jalapena slices chopped up into the oil along with olives. DH and I made lots of sounds of enjoying our meal.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Here in South Australia no longer have stickers- when it first came in those driving interstate would get picked up. However they they weren't fined or anything becuase they were doing the right thing over ehre. The reasoning is that it saves the cost of producing them and with computers these days it is as accurate as the old stickers. They recommend carrying the details in the car but even that is not compulsory.


Our city no longer has stickers either.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Sam and everyone, I finally found you all. 
I didn't make it on last night, did all the shopping yesterday and then David came home last night and we cooked steak and pasta and then played on our guitars for several hours, was a really good evening. 
My uncle ended up in the hospital Wednesday morning about 1:30 am, as he had fallen and my Aunt couldn't get him up, the nurses said his O2 Levels were really low (we knew that) and that he was malnourished (we knew that too). He smokes about 2 packs a day so my Aunt can't even get the oxygen she's supposed to be on, and my Aunt has a very hard time getting him to eat, they said if he didn't start walking, they wouldn't let him go home, the xrays showed nothing broken, but my cousin got the medical power of attorney yesterday afternoon so this morning, he went into the hospital and told them that there had to be a reason why my Uncle was is such pain that he couldn't sit up or stand. They did another set of xrays, and found that he had indeed broken the pelvis, front and back, but that it was all still in place, so now at least we know what the problem is and he'll be in the hospital for at least 4 weeks, but should heal with no problem. My Aunt and all of us are quite relieved to have answers. 
So now that I've written you all a short story it's time to catch up on the 28 pages that I'm behind. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hope your uncle heals soon. Sad that they don't believe someone is really unable to walk. Thank goodness your cousin did what he did. Seems we all need someone to stand up for us when we can't do it for ourselves. Your uncle must be in awful pain. Healing Wishes to him but hope he starts smoking only outside so his wife can get her oxygen. Wonder if they should X-ray his lungs too while they have him in there?

Sounds like you and DH are having such a great time playing guitar. How wonderful is that!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

budasha said:


> No I never did. It has always remained in my mind.


And I would think in the mind of the carver too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Wonderful photos. Your sister captures so much emotion in her photos, even her landscapes, but the animal ones capture my heart. The horse photo is amazing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sugarsugar, with all the money they are making from their fines they should be able to send out a reminder. That's ridiculous.


----------



## KatyNora

Dear KTP friends, I'm sorry to have to tell you that my dear nephew Mick has passed from this world, hopefully to an even greater one. I don't expect I'll be following the tea party very closely for a few days, but I know I can count on this wonderful group to help send Mick on his journey with love, prayer, poetry, and song, each in your own special way, and I thank you now for that help. Love you all.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Just marking my place. Have a good evening all. Australian Open Tennis and Canadian Figure Skating Championships on TV -- busy evening.

Night all
Trisha


----------



## candytuft

Dear KatyNora, so sorry to hear your news will indeed send love and prayers and thinking of you and the family.x.


----------



## Spider

KatyNora said:


> Dear KTP friends, I'm sorry to have to tell you that my dear nephew Mick has passed from this world, hopefully to an even greater one. I don't expect I'll be following the tea party very closely for a few days, but I know I can count on this wonderful group to help send Mick on his journey with love, prayer, poetry, and song, each in your own special way, and I thank you now for that help. Love you all.


So sorry to hear this. My sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## Spider

Cashmeregma said:


> Wonderful photos. Your sister captures so much emotion in her photos, even her landscapes, but the animal ones capture my heart. The horse photo is amazing.


So agree!!!!


----------



## Spider

Wanted to add Arianna is such a beautiful little girl and she has grown up so fast. Gwen, DH is watching the same movie.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Not much time on here today, but as I say, if it were a real TP you would be asking me to leave with all the garlic I've had. Think I am over this cold. Just got it Monday so I am quite happy. Boy those days with the sore tummy muscles are hard but if it lasted 2 wks., maybe I would have a flatter tummy. :XD: :XD: :XD: No fever for 2 days now and felt so good today. Tried to do some exercise, but after a little twisting of the waist, moving the neck and stretching, I was done for. :roll: So good to spend some time with you even if it wasn't enough time to get to talk with everyone. Hugs to all!!


----------



## kiwifrau

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Here is a picture of the birthday girl!


She's adorable.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KatyNora, thank you so much for taking the time to let us know. My sincere Condolences to you and to the family. I send you love and hugs and pray now for those of you left behind. Will the funeral be in Brazil or the States? Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Just marking my place. Have a good evening all. Australian Open Tennis and Canadian Figure Skating Championships on TV -- busy evening.
> 
> Night all
> Trisha


Wish I could see the Canadian Skating!!!!


----------



## Designer1234

Swedenme said:


> Here in England a parent can end up in prison for a child not going to school


I just read about a school somewhere in the States that will fail a child if more than two weeks are missed unless there is proof of a sickness or hospital visit.

Hayleys school here and the one in Calgary she attended never seemed to have a problem with her being absent because of a cold or because they were taking off on a holiday. Both my son and his wife are Air Canada Employees and seem to feel it is okay to just take off. She also misses a lot of school. The Teacher told us when I picked her up one day that she is an excellent student and has never failed a test yet. However I wonder who those who are not good students do with unlimited absences allowed. It makes me wonder whether children who attend those type of schools will feel that they can 'take off' from a class or work with no feelings of responsibility. They ever seem to think there is any reason why she can't go. She has traveled all over the world with them, so who knows if I am correct.

=================
I am not recuperating very quickly -- I am slowly getting better but it sure is taking a long time to feel less weak and get my appetite back. I have lost 26 pounds since Nov.15 and I seem to be slowly losing more weight.

I have a couple of appointments and will just have to go with the flow, visit the specialists and see if they come up with anything. I just can't seem to get my energy back after the kidney infection as well as the darned diverticulosis problems.

Oh well - I do know that I am much better off than a lot of people much younger than I am.

Very interesting info on Defiance Sam. I hope you are feeling better. Shirley


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Here is a picture of the birthday girl!


Wow, she is a beauty. What gorgeous eyes. Think she looks like her Grandma Tami.

Happy Birthday from Upstate NY.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer, Hello!!!!
So sorry it is taking longer to heal and get your strength back. You just had such a big move and now this. I guess you just wore yourself plum out with little reserves for illness. Healing Wishes coming your way.

Love the picture. I think that is you and your sister.

Be better soon. :thumbup: 

Hugs

Ok, now I'm really off but I couldn't miss saying hello to Designer and Happy Birthday to Tami's DGD.


----------



## pacer

KatyNora...Praying for you and your family in this time of loss. Mick is now free from the pain and suffering, but so sad for him to have endured this.

Shirley...It is awesome that your GD is such a great student. I suspect that while she is away from school her parents are working with her to not lose ground. I took my boys out of school for a week one year to go to Disney. I got their homework in advance and had them start on it before we traveled, but took it with us to finish. Each morning they had to do some of the work before heading out to have fun for the day. I had my oldest son order lunch for us at a French restaurant and he did it all in French. Your GD has learned a lot about the world through her travels and books can't do that as well as getting to travel there. I am so happy she is getting such opportunities. I have been wondering where you have been. I will keep you in my prayers that you can regain your strength. Matthew did a great job having your Christmas card framed. It looks awesome. He didn't frame it himself, but chose the frame and colors of the mattes. 

Aran...It is awesome that your writing is getting published and that you are making a positive difference for people who silently struggle with issues in life.


----------



## martina

Sorry to hear that your recovery is going slower than you would like,Designer, but you need to give yourself time. Take care, rest as much as possible.you are in my prayers. My sister is slowly recovering, too.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> You would get along fine with my youngest son..he loves muscle cars. He has a Super Bee with the Hemi engine. He's a Dodge/Plymouth man. He restored the Super Bee from a rusted hulk. And has a Dodge Charger And a Challenger that he rebuilt. He's been drag racing since he was 16 and he's now 58. For anyone who's a racing fan, you'll know what I mean when I say he was the points champion for his division at one of the race tracks. I'm not a racing fan but t think it's pretty good when you're the one all the younger drivers know they have to beat!! And you're old enough to be father to most of them.
> Okay, done bragging!!LOL!
> Junek


You are allowed to brag! Even I know what you mean when you say points champion for his division! Congratulations to your DS!


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> There was never a doubt of his love for her! She will be hanging out in the junior high and high school scene at an early age. Her brother will need to make a good impression on her. What fun that they have each other.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, I finally found you all.
> I didn't make it on last night, did all the shopping yesterday and then David came home last night and we cooked steak and pasta and then played on our guitars for several hours, was a really good evening.
> My uncle ended up in the hospital Wednesday morning about 1:30 am, as he had fallen and my Aunt couldn't get him up, the nurses said his O2 Levels were really low (we knew that) and that he was malnourished (we knew that too). He smokes about 2 packs a day so my Aunt can't even get the oxygen she's supposed to be on, and my Aunt has a very hard time getting him to eat, they said if he didn't start walking, they wouldn't let him go home, the xrays showed nothing broken, but my cousin got the medical power of attorney yesterday afternoon so this morning, he went into the hospital and told them that there had to be a reason why my Uncle was is such pain that he couldn't sit up or stand. They did another set of xrays, and found that he had indeed broken the pelvis, front and back, but that it was all still in place, so now at least we know what the problem is and he'll be in the hospital for at least 4 weeks, but should heal with no problem. My Aunt and all of us are quite relieved to have answers.
> So now that I've written you all a short story it's time to catch up on the 28 pages that I'm behind.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!


I'm glad you and David got to spend time playing the guitar. I love sitting and listening to jam sessions! I am sorry that your uncle fell and is in the hospital, and that your cousin got POA. Good they did more x-rays. Since he will be in the hospital for at least 4 weeks, maybe your aunt can get some O2 at home for a while. Maybe the hospital can even get your uncle to quit smoking while he is there. Better for both of them.

Hugs back! Prayers for David on the road.


----------



## tami_ohio

KatyNora said:


> Dear KTP friends, I'm sorry to have to tell you that my dear nephew Mick has passed from this world, hopefully to an even greater one. I don't expect I'll be following the tea party very closely for a few days, but I know I can count on this wonderful group to help send Mick on his journey with love, prayer, poetry, and song, each in your own special way, and I thank you now for that help. Love you all.


I am so very sorry to hear this. You will all be in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio

kiwifrau said:


> She's adorable.


We think so!


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Yay, When I picked my needles up again all was just the way it should be. I think the needles had twisted so that the back needle was in front on the left. Guess it was a good idea to take a break and come back to it.


LOL, I've done that several times.


----------



## tami_ohio

Designer1234 said:


> I just read about a school somewhere in the States that will fail a child if more than two weeks are missed unless there is proof of a sickness or hospital visit.
> 
> Hayleys school here and the one in Calgary she attended never seemed to have a problem with her being absent because of a cold or because they were taking off on a holiday. Both my son and his wife are Air Canada Employees and seem to feel it is okay to just take off. She also misses a lot of school. The Teacher told us when I picked her up one day that she is an excellent student and has never failed a test yet. However I wonder who those who are not good students do with unlimited absences allowed. It makes me wonder whether children who attend those type of schools will feel that they can 'take off' from a class or work with no feelings of responsibility. They ever seem to think there is any reason why she can't go. She has traveled all over the world with them, so who knows if I am correct.
> 
> =================
> I am not recuperating very quickly -- I am slowly getting better but it sure is taking a long time to feel less weak and get my appetite back. I have lost 26 pounds since Nov.15 and I seem to be slowly losing more weight.
> 
> I have a couple of appointments and will just have to go with the flow, visit the specialists and see if they come up with anything. I just can't seem to get my energy back after the kidney infection as well as the darned diverticulosis problems.
> 
> Oh well - I do know that I am much better off than a lot of people much younger than I am.
> 
> Very interesting info on Defiance Sam. I hope you are feeling better. Shirley


Shirley, it's good to see you here again, but sorry you are still not feeling well. Prayers will continue.

It sounds like Hayley is an excellant student, and that she is very responsible about keeping up with her assignments while she is away. Perhaps because of that, the schools feel that the traveling that she is doing with her parents is also a good education. I am sure that if she wasn't that good a student, that there would be problems about her taking time off for holidays.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, she is a beauty. What gorgeous eyes. Think she looks like her Grandma Tami.
> 
> Happy Birthday from Upstate NY.


Thank you. Actually, she takes after her other grandma more than she does me. But thank you!


----------



## Poledra65

Congratulations Candytuft, on your anniversary yesterday, I so enjoy hearing of marriages that have lasted so long and are going strong. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Well back from the airport with one new family member and her Mum. My niece will be here for around 6 months and her Mum returns to China next weekend after settling her DD into school here.
> And now I will go and read this week.


That should make life a little more interesting for you.


----------



## Poledra65

Onthewingsofadove said:


> It's for a computer and an android. Stewart says that if any of my "knitting friends " would like to know about it and where to find it on the net and it's uses you are all quite welcome to send him an e-mail. He was an IT guy before he retired and an explain it quicker and clearer than I can
> I am doing the Easy Medalion Scarf from Ravelry and using Foxit just now. It makes it so much easier and it is a joy for colourwork.
> His e-mail is [email protected]
> 
> Try it You'll like it.
> 
> Trisha


Thank you for posting the name of the site, I am excited to try it.


----------



## flyty1n

KatyNora said:


> Dear KTP friends, I'm sorry to have to tell you that my dear nephew Mick has passed from this world, hopefully to an even greater one. I don't expect I'll be following the tea party very closely for a few days, but I know I can count on this wonderful group to help send Mick on his journey with love, prayer, poetry, and song, each in your own special way, and I thank you now for that help. Love you all.


Thank you for letting us know. I have been praying for him and believe that this is an answer to comfort and peace for Mick. May you also be comforted in your loss.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto from me too.


RookieRetiree said:


> Aran, good to see you and so pleased your poems are getting notice and being published. Your food items sound very interesting. Hope you get the heat going at your Mom's.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank goodnes your cousin had the power of attorney and insisted they check again! I will keep your uncle in my prayers.

I used to play the guitar but "uncle arthur" has kind of put an end to it. My DH and DD both play and will often jam together. I love listening to them. DD also occassionally plays with a friend of her's at some of the clubs downtown. They sound really good together. DD plays and acoustic, electric, and bass.



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, I finally found you all.
> I didn't make it on last night, did all the shopping yesterday and then David came home last night and we cooked steak and pasta and then played on our guitars for several hours, was a really good evening.
> My uncle ended up in the hospital Wednesday morning about 1:30 am, as he had fallen and my Aunt couldn't get him up, the nurses said his O2 Levels were really low (we knew that) and that he was malnourished (we knew that too). He smokes about 2 packs a day so my Aunt can't even get the oxygen she's supposed to be on, and my Aunt has a very hard time getting him to eat, they said if he didn't start walking, they wouldn't let him go home, the xrays showed nothing broken, but my cousin got the medical power of attorney yesterday afternoon so this morning, he went into the hospital and told them that there had to be a reason why my Uncle was is such pain that he couldn't sit up or stand. They did another set of xrays, and found that he had indeed broken the pelvis, front and back, but that it was all still in place, so now at least we know what the problem is and he'll be in the hospital for at least 4 weeks, but should heal with no problem. My Aunt and all of us are quite relieved to have answers.
> So now that I've written you all a short story it's time to catch up on the 28 pages that I'm behind.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sorlenna said:


> And such pretty hair! Mine were pretty much bald until they were about 2.


She is a beauty! And Sorlenna's you made me laugh, my son was born with a head full of red curls and my DD was bald until she was 3!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am glad he is now at peace considering they had not given him any hope. Prayers have been answered in that regard. I will of course continue to pray for you and his family. Such tragedy to have to bare. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


KatyNora said:


> Dear KTP friends, I'm sorry to have to tell you that my dear nephew Mick has passed from this world, hopefully to an even greater one. I don't expect I'll be following the tea party very closely for a few days, but I know I can count on this wonderful group to help send Mick on his journey with love, prayer, poetry, and song, each in your own special way, and I thank you now for that help. Love you all.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Did he like the movie? DH and I really enjoyed it.I really like Morgan Freeman.


Spider said:


> Wanted to add Arianna is such a beautiful little girl and she has grown up so fast. Gwen, DH is watching the same movie.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> And such pretty hair! Mine were pretty much bald until they were about 2.


We almost despaired of Bronwen growing much hair for her first three years- big sis had had curls from very young- always did have a spectacular head of hair!


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> I will give Heidi credit - she has checked this out and there is really no reason for him not going other than the fact that he says "I am not going to school tomorrow" and then proceeded to make it happen. he has even run outside in the snow and hidden to get away with it. me - I would grab him whether he was in pj's or not and we would go to school even if I had to carry him the whole way. I don't say anything any more - it hurts when you bang your head against a brick wall and that was what I was doing. maybe it will take jail - a fine - or both - or more before every one gets the message. --- sam


When Christopher was about 6, he didn't want to get dressed for school, so put him ( in his tidy whities and socks) into the car with his clothes, he didn't believe me that we'd leave him in front of school that way, well, he got a shock when we did, I never saw him get dressed so fast and it was the last time we had that problem. No the other kids didn't see him, but it sure was motivation. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh

Shirley I am sorry to hear that you are still unwell and continuing to loose weight. You already look no bigger than a minute; be sure you don't blow away!

When I was teaching and a parent wanted to take their child off on a vacation or some experience of a lifetime sort of trip I would always make lessons available to take with along with an extension to get them completed. If they shared what they would be doing/going I'd also try to come up with a way to incorporate their experience with their parents along with whatever we were studying if possible. The parents always seemed appreciative of that effort.


Designer1234 said:


> I just read about a school somewhere in the States that will fail a child if more than two weeks are missed unless there is proof of a sickness or hospital visit.
> 
> Hayleys school here and the one in Calgary she attended never seemed to have a problem with her being absent because of a cold or because they were taking off on a holiday. Both my son and his wife are Air Canada Employees and seem to feel it is okay to just take off. She also misses a lot of school. The Teacher told us when I picked her up one day that she is an excellent student and has never failed a test yet. However I wonder who those who are not good students do with unlimited absences allowed. It makes me wonder whether children who attend those type of schools will feel that they can 'take off' from a class or work with no feelings of responsibility. They ever seem to think there is any reason why she can't go. She has traveled all over the world with them, so who knows if I am correct.
> 
> =================
> I am not recuperating very quickly -- I am slowly getting better but it sure is taking a long time to feel less weak and get my appetite back. I have lost 26 pounds since Nov.15 and I seem to be slowly losing more weight.
> 
> I have a couple of appointments and will just have to go with the flow, visit the specialists and see if they come up with anything. I just can't seem to get my energy back after the kidney infection as well as the darned diverticulosis problems.
> 
> Oh well - I do know that I am much better off than a lot of people much younger than I am.
> 
> Very interesting info on Defiance Sam. I hope you are feeling better. Shirley


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny, cold and windy Surrey. I am lovely and warm now as the boiler has been installed and once again we have central heating. Now all I have to do is stop Mr P from turnnig all the radiators down!
> 
> I heard from the hospital that my knee replacement will be sometie in May, so now I can make some plans and hopeful get over the France to meet LM2 after I have finished the pain management course in March.
> 
> Happy anniversary and birthday to those who are celebrating. Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


Fabulous that you have heat again, if nothing else, just follow behind and turn them back up. lolol


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-beekeepers-quilt
> 
> For all the members making socks these days, I'm sure you'll have little bits left over (except for those doing toe up and using up all the skein by making the leg as long as you have yarn left!). I started practicing some hexagons from the Knitting In Circles book and then saw this quilt. I'd be sure to use superwash sock yarn...but what a lovely quilt. I'm not sure I like the way it's tied together (probably would figure out something for that)...but the idea of puffy hexagons just makes me smile!


Ooooh, I like that, I don't know that I'd ever have the patience to make it, but I like it. Hmmm, wonder if Marla would knit it up? Worth checking anyway.


----------



## Lurker 2

KatyNora said:


> Dear KTP friends, I'm sorry to have to tell you that my dear nephew Mick has passed from this world, hopefully to an even greater one. I don't expect I'll be following the tea party very closely for a few days, but I know I can count on this wonderful group to help send Mick on his journey with love, prayer, poetry, and song, each in your own special way, and I thank you now for that help. Love you all.


It is better that his suffering is over, though. Will continue in prayer, especially for the family remaining- it has not been easy for you all.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Wow! Great start to the week Sam. Sorry to hear that Ayden is still not attending school enough. Grr.
> Thanks for sharing the info about Defiance. Interesting.
> 
> I hope you are managing to keep warm. I know you will be glad for the worst of the Winter to be behind you. We are to have a few cooler days.. low 20s so I am hoping to get caught up a bit more in the garden.
> 
> I must tell you about a very expensive lesson learnt last Tuesday for me.
> I was driving home (nearly home in fact) when I see a police car with lights on right behind me, I am thinking ... what?... I cant get out of your way. Then I realise oh he wants ME to pull over. :shock: Out he gets and comes over to me. Licence please.... ok I say, did I do something wrong? Have you paid your registration lately? ((OMG my heart fell into my tummy)) No its due next week I say, its on the board waiting to be paid. He says... NO it was due last week!! I reckon I went pale. :roll:
> Wait there please he says and goes back to his car to check my licence and I can see that he is writing out a fine. *&^%$ it.!! So he comes back and hands it to me mumbling .... days to pay and .... $..... Pardon? I say. He then says clearly 30 days to pay and $736. :shock: I shouted SEVEN HUNDRED!!!! Yep thats more than what your registration costs... Yeah I do realise that I say. Then I did the.... I have been driving for 35 years and NEVER missed paying it NOR have I EVER had any sort of driving offence, it was an honest mistake... bla bla bla.... Nothing I can do about it (he says) its on camera. Cool, thanks.
> 
> I drove home in tears and paid the damn thing in the next 10 mins. I know it was my fault for not having it paid on time but good grief, that was a huge fine. I cant believe it.  I am over it now, nothing I can do except pay the thing.


 :shock: :shock: :thumbdown: 
In Texas, and I think here, we have a 5-10 day grace period, and then if you forget, they give you a ticket, but if you get it done within 10 days of your ticket being issued, just present the receipt to the clerk of court and it's just $10. Over $700 seems more than a little excessive, I feel your pain and your tears, I'd be crying with you.


----------



## Designer1234

Cashmeregma said:


> Designer, Hello!!!!
> So sorry it is taking longer to heal and get your strength back. You just had such a big move and now this. I guess you just wore yourself plum out with little reserves for illness. Healing Wishes coming your way.
> 
> Love the picture. I think that is you and your sister.
> 
> .


Yes that is my younger sister and I when I flew down to Ottawa to see her after she was diagnosed with Alzheimers. It was her birthday on Wednsday, that is why the picture. I had her daughter look at the avatar. It is good for them to know that even if I am far away,  I am with them all in this dreadful struggle. She is slowly leaving us.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Sorry to hear that your recovery is going slower than you would like,Designer, but you need to give yourself time. Take care, rest as much as possible.you are in my prayers. My sister is slowly recovering, too.


I am glad to hear that your sister is improving, Martina, even if it is slow.
Good thing Designer managed to find someone to ease the burden of the workshops, *Shirley* hoping you feel more energetic soon!


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Since it's been a few days since I posted any of my sister's pictures, I thought you might like some.
> She submitted 3 pictures for the 2016 calendar of the Corolla Wild Horses Fund. One was chosen and I've included it. I told her they could make a beautiful calendar just using her pictures of the horses!
> Since she and her husband are NASCAR fans (he builds racing engines for cars and trucks) she also posted this picture of Jeff Gordon taken a few years ago. For all you Gordon fans, he said he's retiring after this racing season.
> Enjoy!
> Junek


Beautiful, I think I love the bottom one the most.


----------



## Poledra65

Grandmapaula said:


> One of my older daughter's friends had a son who was skipping school on a regular basis. She took a week's vacation from her job and drove him to school, and then proceeded to walk him to his classes, sit next to him, and then walk him to his next class. If the school notified her that he wasn't there, she would do it again. It took 3 tries before he figured out that his mother would embarrass him to death before she'd let him quit school. He graduated and his younger brother hardly ever missed a day!! :-D :-D


That would do the job. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Well, still have 15 pages to go, and I'm sure more by the time I get up in the morning, but I'm heading to bed I think. Have to get up early to see David off to Michigan again. 
Good night my dears, sweet dreams.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, still have 15 pages to go, and I'm sure more by the time I get up in the morning, but I'm heading to bed I think. Have to get up early to see David off to Michigan again.
> Good night my dears, sweet dreams.


And the same to you- won't be sleeping here for at least four hours!


----------



## martina

KatyNora said:


> Dear KTP friends, I'm sorry to have to tell you that my dear nephew Mick has passed from this world, hopefully to an even greater one. I don't expect I'll be following the tea party very closely for a few days, but I know I can count on this wonderful group to help send Mick on his journey with love, prayer, poetry, and song, each in your own special way, and I thank you now for that help. Love you all.


Thank you for telling us, even though you are so sad. Prayers for all involved from me and my sister. May Mick rest in peace.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank goodnes your cousin had the power of attorney and insisted they check again! I will keep your uncle in my prayers.
> 
> I used to play the guitar but "uncle arthur" has kind of put an end to it. My DH and DD both play and will often jam together. I love listening to them. DD also occassionally plays with a friend of her's at some of the clubs downtown. They sound really good together. DD plays and acoustic, electric, and bass.


Yes, my poor cousin, he went through HE*% last year when his wife had back surgery and ended up in the hospital for several months due to the surgeon, he had been fired from several other hospitals, we have since found out, and then his business partner this last month, so wasn't in the mood to deal with any crap, he raised cain, told them to find the problem and then fix it, if it's possible to fix. lol I'm glad he did though, my poor Aunt has never been on her own, she was married right out of high school then was married shortly after that marriage ended (the first one didn't last long), then after he passed in an accident after 16 years of marriage, she had 4 kids to take care of until she married Larry a year or 2 later, they've been married for 44 years, she was really worried about being by herself at home.

That is wonderful that they play together and that your daughter plays downtown, I would like to play at open mic night sometime at our coffee shop that we like in Scottsbluff, but I think it will be a while before I feel good enough, or have the guts to try it. lol

Okay, I really am headed to bed, David is already gone that way.


----------



## Poledra65

Kayt Nora, I'm so sorry for your and your family's loss, there are really no word, but I pray for healing and good memories.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> I dont really have the funds to pay.  But I will have to find them, save for them etc. I meant I paid the actual registration when I got home. I had money for that, I just thought it was due next week. I have a month to pay the fine.
> 
> How are you Julie? Not sleeping I take it?


Check with the police station if you can go there. The secretaries might be helpful. When I got fined for something I went to the police station and said I didn't have the money to pay they said I could make payments.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> And the same to you- won't be sleeping here for at least four hours!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, I missed talking with you earlier. Hope today is a good one. I'm only on for a second. Night.


----------



## Railyn

Cashmeregma said:


> Be sure and check out Care Credit if your dentist is associated with them, if not ask them to check it out.
> 
> It was Care Credit that we used but more debt of any kind is not what we need right now. Money is real tight right now. Hate to fuss but that is the way it is.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I missed talking with you earlier. Hope today is a good one. I'm only on for a second. Night.


I was out in the morning- Church is mornings this year, which makes a nice change- one can come home and rest in the heat! Hope you are back in bed, and sleeping!


----------



## machriste

KatyNora said:


> Dear KTP friends, I'm sorry to have to tell you that my dear nephew Mick has passed from this world, hopefully to an even greater one. I don't expect I'll be following the tea party very closely for a few days, but I know I can count on this wonderful group to help send Mick on his journey with love, prayer, poetry, and song, each in your own special way, and I thank you now for that help. Love you all.


Sending you hugs. I know that even thought it was expected, it is still a very difficult time.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Condolences on his passing...sending hugs and prayers your way and to the rest of his family.



KatyNora said:


> Dear KTP friends, I'm sorry to have to tell you that my dear nephew Mick has passed from this world, hopefully to an even greater one. I don't expect I'll be following the tea party very closely for a few days, but I know I can count on this wonderful group to help send Mick on his journey with love, prayer, poetry, and song, each in your own special way, and I thank you now for that help. Love you all.


----------



## iamsam

I always enjoy hearing the two little boys playing together - the laugh of the innocent. they can be quite funny at times. --- sam



pacer said:


> Thanks. They are helpful most of the time. Matthew is in his room giggling at something. Such a welcoming sound to hear.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorry to hear you're still feeling weak, Shirley. I hope the pain is gone. I know the diverticulitis presents problems with getting good nutrition...would some of the Boost shakes help you feel stronger? I worry about you....hope the specialists find a way to make you feel better.

I think some of Hayley's education in travel may be the best kind -- meeting people of other cultures, etc. Some schools add curriculum or studies about the places being visited so it actually is a school assignment. I think students like Hayley are given more leeway because they are able to keep up their studies.



Designer1234 said:


> I just read about a school somewhere in the States that will fail a child if more than two weeks are missed unless there is proof of a sickness or hospital visit.
> 
> Hayleys school here and the one in Calgary she attended never seemed to have a problem with her being absent because of a cold or because they were taking off on a holiday. Both my son and his wife are Air Canada Employees and seem to feel it is okay to just take off. She also misses a lot of school. The Teacher told us when I picked her up one day that she is an excellent student and has never failed a test yet. However I wonder who those who are not good students do with unlimited absences allowed. It makes me wonder whether children who attend those type of schools will feel that they can 'take off' from a class or work with no feelings of responsibility. They ever seem to think there is any reason why she can't go. She has traveled all over the world with them, so who knows if I am correct.
> 
> =================
> I am not recuperating very quickly -- I am slowly getting better but it sure is taking a long time to feel less weak and get my appetite back. I have lost 26 pounds since Nov.15 and I seem to be slowly losing more weight.
> 
> I have a couple of appointments and will just have to go with the flow, visit the specialists and see if they come up with anything. I just can't seem to get my energy back after the kidney infection as well as the darned diverticulosis problems.
> 
> Oh well - I do know that I am much better off than a lot of people much younger than I am.
> 
> Very interesting info on Defiance Sam. I hope you are feeling better. Shirley


----------



## iamsam

he had as much fun as the rest of us - he fit in really well - I was so glad you brought him. --- sam



pacer said:


> It brings joy to my heart when he feels comfortable laughing. It was fun to hear him laughing at the white elephant exchange during the KAP. I knew he was comfortable with our knitting group when I heard that laugh. He was probably laughing at Gwen as her gifts kept getting stolen. Then he stole from her too.


----------



## iamsam

I think we all have things floating out in the nether region that we lost somehow. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> I just saw this so I want to thank you as well, Sam, for giving me the "why" of "marking my spot". I am not all that computer friendly about some things, so appreciate when someone lets me know why and how to do something, especially on KP. I guess I just need to be more adventurous and click on different things to see what might be there and for what reason. I have to get over feeling that I (and the things I want to read) might get lost somewhere in outer space when I do something with which I am not familiar. I know: "Nothing ventured, nothing gained". Will have to keep that in mind. Glad you are feeling so much better and able to be tapping the keys on the computer as well as clicking knitting needles. Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Poledra65 said:


> Ooooh, I like that, I don't know that I'd ever have the patience to make it, but I like it. Hmmm, wonder if Marla would knit it up? Worth checking anyway.


I'm seriously thinking of it---but only as a side project to use up the leftover sock yarns....let me know if you want more information on it and I'll send it to you via email.


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you aran - and great news about your two poems. do I remember you mentioning the young woman who killed herself - maybe I forgot.

what seems to be wrong with your pellet stove - they are fairly straight forward. you need to vent them outdoors. if you paid my check or credit card you can date the time of the purchase. --- sam



Aran said:


> Sam wondered where I've been. Let me reassure everyone that I'm still around. I just don't always have time to read everyone's posts because I get busy doing other things.
> Thank goodness for the summary.
> 
> I saw that Grandmapaula's DGD has had 4 ear infections in 2 months. I'm wondering if she doesn't have an allergy of some kind. Up to half of all kids who get tubes in their ears really have some kind of allergy. I am one of those people. I got tubes in my ears when I was 11 but continued to have frequent ear infections. I think that I was 41 when friends of mine suggested that I might have a food allergy & that I should start by giving up milk. Sure enough, I am allergic & have regained much of what hearing I lost by giving up dairy from cows (dairy from goats or sheep doesn't bother me). Unfortunately, I still have hearing problems because my left ear has been damaged from all the infections.
> 
> I know that I asked people to hold my Friend Rilma Buckman in the Light because she fell & broke her hip at the age of 99. Please continue to hold her in the Light because she now has MRSA in the hip & is back in the hospital. Doctors couldn't replace Rilma's hip because she was too frail. This means that her walking days are done & she'll have to use a wheelchair or scooter from now on.
> 
> On happier news, a LGBT magazine based in Ohio called "Outlook" wants to publish my poem about the young woman who killed herself right after Christmas & their Feb. issue is going to be about LGBT youth & issues that they face. Another of my poems will be published in my Quaker yearly meeting's publication, "The Bulletin." A friend of mine is the new editor & asked to submit something about water or ice so I sent her one about being baptized by the Holy Spirit. She said, "Reading it feels like having water poured over me." I figure that I can't get higher praise than that. What's even better is that this particular friend teaches writing for a living.
> 
> My current frustrations these days center around a pellet stove my brother & his ex bought for my mom which we can't get to work properly. Unfortunately, neither of them registered it when they bought it & they lost the receipt, so the manufacturer won't honor any warranty. We're still fiddling around with it & trying to get it going. As a result of this, my mom is staying else where, leaving me to take care of her place & feed the kitties & rabbit. I live right behind her house in a separate house so it's not too much work but it's kind of lonely.
> 
> Thanks to Sam for the history about Defiance. I love history, but not as much as my sister Christine, who is currently studying history at Heidelberg College in Tiffin, OH (which is similar in size & history to Defiance.) Christine's computer died so she asked me to take her to a store to buy another one. She chose one of the cheaper lap tops & promptly named it "William" as in William the Conqueror because her last computer was named Harold. I seriously doubt that she'll run out of names for computers, seeing as there's a thousand years of English monarchs between William & Elizabeth II.


----------



## iamsam

what are the "figures" in your avatar? I taught for fifteen before I quit - I had had enough. I know I couldn't teach now - think the discipline would be more than I wanted to tackle. --- sam



joyceann said:


> Hello to all:
> 
> As for problems with schools.... I taught 25 years. I was the teacher that would fight for my kids. When a parent told me of any physical/emotional problems, it was typed up in big print and put right beside my lesson plans which were always on my desk. One student, a girl, was acting funny. It looked liked she was daydreaming. I would call her name 3 or 5 times. When she finally answered, she couldn't tell me what day it was. I immediately called her mom. The doctor said she was having petite mall seizures. My students became my children for that year. Well enough of me complaining.
> 
> I love to knit and just posted Zander's blanket . I also made Penny Poppit. Both are for my grandchildren. I have 8 grandchildren and 2 great grandchildren. Just retired this year...actually I am on sick leave. The behavior problems and government regulations make it to difficult to teach like I want too..


----------



## RookieRetiree

Okay, I'm not liking this...had to get up from trying to sleep since my nose is all runny and eyes and head hurt and ears are plugged...ugggh, no way can I be coming back down with something. DH had caught the flu but I thought it was the same as what I had so I'd be fine...but he works at the High School so could have brought home something else. He's snoring away and I'm here feeling miserable again....darn...darn...darn. I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired. And of course, there's nothing new on TV..time to try to find a free movie on OnDemand. I was so hoping to get out and get the ingredients for gumbo to make it tomorrow--back to tomato soup and juices.


----------



## iamsam

thanks Jeanette - this sounds good - thanks for sharing. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Flatbread Recipe: Manakish Zaatar


----------



## iamsam

great picture - did grandma knit the red top? wasn't she the one who wore the christening dress our of your wedding gown? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Here is a picture of the birthday girl!


----------



## iamsam

that sounds very good. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Enough with the food talk.....I've been watching food programs all afternoon too while reading my latest knitting magazines. I got very very hungry. So I just went and browned a couple of pork chops and then added some soy sauce, orange marmalade, garlic, and cayenne pepper to the oil left in the pan and saute'd some baby kale and spinach. I then put the pork chops on top of the greens and put them in the oven to finish off. The smell in the house is glorious...I don't think I'll miss the potatoes with this meal...and the little bit of soy sauce is salty enough without creating too much sodium. Can't wait until it's done!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay, I'm not liking this...had to get up from trying to sleep since my nose is all runny and eyes and head hurt and ears are plugged...ugggh, no way can I be coming back down with something. DH had caught the flu but I thought it was the same as what I had so I'd be fine...but he works at the High School so could have brought home something else. He's snoring away and I'm here feeling miserable again....darn...darn...darn. I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired. And of course, there's nothing new on TV..time to try to find a free movie on OnDemand. I was so hoping to get out and get the ingredients for gumbo to make it tomorrow--back to tomato soup and juices.


So sorry to hear this, Rookie, hope it is not what you fear!


----------



## iamsam

thanks june - would love to take the tour or spend some time on the island. my next life. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Sam, this is the website for the Coroll Wild Horses:www:corollawildhorses.com. There's a place to order their calendars. The 2016 calendars will go on sale next fall. I belong to their FaceBook page and they said a few days ago that the 2015 calendars are still for sale. One of my sister's pictures is in that one, too.
> She gave my daughter's and I one of the calendars for Christmas. There are some beautiful shots of the horses!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

here in ohio you have to carry proof of insurance in the car - there is no car inspection any more so no sticker on the corner of the windshield. but we do buy tags every year to put on our license plates - shows the year. your driver's license is renewed on your birthday or within thirty days of it. I have always gone the first day of septemer for mine so I was sure to have it. --- sam



darowil said:


> Here in South Australia no longer have stickers- when it first came in those driving interstate would get picked up. However they they weren't fined or anything becuase they were doing the right thing over ehre. The reasoning is that it saves the cost of producing them and with computers these days it is as accurate as the old stickers. They recommend carrying the details in the car but even that is not compulsory.


----------



## iamsam

the dogs stay off the couch - Heidi kept the comfy chair from the furniture they got rid of - it was Blanco's chair and he lets you know it. I think she went to leather because it was easy to get the dog hair off. --- sam



budasha said:


> I don't like them either. I hate sticking to leather and it isn't good for pets. They get hot spots. We got rid of our leather sofa.


----------



## iamsam

Pumpkin Butter

Original recipe makes 5 - 1/2 pint jars

Ingredients

1(29oz) can pumpkin puree 
3/4 cup apple juice 
2 teaspoons ground ginger 
1/2 teaspoon ground cloves 
1 1/2 cups white sugar 
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
1 teaspoon ground nutmeg

Directions

Combine pumpkin, apple juice, spices, and sugar in a large saucepan; stir well. Bring mixture to a boil. Reduce heat, and simmer for 30 minutes or until thickened. Stir frequently.

Transfer to sterile containers and chill in the refrigerator until serving.



budasha said:


> Love kale salad with cranberries but haven't had the apple cider dressing. Sounds so good. The grilled peanut butter and pumpkin butter sandwich sounds so different. How do you make the pumpkin butter?
> 
> I made cabbage soup tonight. Added shredded carrots and sauteed onions. Very good.


----------



## iamsam

sending tons of healing energy to your uncle - I so glad they found out what was wrong. sometimes you need a strong advocate to get things done. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, I finally found you all.
> I didn't make it on last night, did all the shopping yesterday and then David came home last night and we cooked steak and pasta and then played on our guitars for several hours, was a really good evening.
> My uncle ended up in the hospital Wednesday morning about 1:30 am, as he had fallen and my Aunt couldn't get him up, the nurses said his O2 Levels were really low (we knew that) and that he was malnourished (we knew that too). He smokes about 2 packs a day so my Aunt can't even get the oxygen she's supposed to be on, and my Aunt has a very hard time getting him to eat, they said if he didn't start walking, they wouldn't let him go home, the xrays showed nothing broken, but my cousin got the medical power of attorney yesterday afternoon so this morning, he went into the hospital and told them that there had to be a reason why my Uncle was is such pain that he couldn't sit up or stand. They did another set of xrays, and found that he had indeed broken the pelvis, front and back, but that it was all still in place, so now at least we know what the problem is and he'll be in the hospital for at least 4 weeks, but should heal with no problem. My Aunt and all of us are quite relieved to have answers.
> So now that I've written you all a short story it's time to catch up on the 28 pages that I'm behind.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

I hope it was an easy passing kate - I know it will be hard to say good bye but good memories will see you through - and you know all of us here are doing our best to send him off in style and praying for support for family and friends. --- sam



KatyNora said:


> Dear KTP friends, I'm sorry to have to tell you that my dear nephew Mick has passed from this world, hopefully to an even greater one. I don't expect I'll be following the tea party very closely for a few days, but I know I can count on this wonderful group to help send Mick on his journey with love, prayer, poetry, and song, each in your own special way, and I thank you now for that help. Love you all.


----------



## iamsam

sending tons of healing energy your way Shirley - I would be calling the doctor to see if something can't be done about your lack of energy. I know how it feels - my legs are still weak from my eight days in the health spa. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I just read about a school somewhere in the States that will fail a child if more than two weeks are missed unless there is proof of a sickness or hospital visit.
> 
> Hayleys school here and the one in Calgary she attended never seemed to have a problem with her being absent because of a cold or because they were taking off on a holiday. Both my son and his wife are Air Canada Employees and seem to feel it is okay to just take off. She also misses a lot of school. The Teacher told us when I picked her up one day that she is an excellent student and has never failed a test yet. However I wonder who those who are not good students do with unlimited absences allowed. It makes me wonder whether children who attend those type of schools will feel that they can 'take off' from a class or work with no feelings of responsibility. They ever seem to think there is any reason why she can't go. She has traveled all over the world with them, so who knows if I am correct.
> 
> =================
> I am not recuperating very quickly -- I am slowly getting better but it sure is taking a long time to feel less weak and get my appetite back. I have lost 26 pounds since Nov.15 and I seem to be slowly losing more weight.
> 
> I have a couple of appointments and will just have to go with the flow, visit the specialists and see if they come up with anything. I just can't seem to get my energy back after the kidney infection as well as the darned diverticulosis problems.
> 
> Oh well - I do know that I am much better off than a lot of people much younger than I am.
> 
> Very interesting info on Defiance Sam. I hope you are feeling better. Shirley


----------



## iamsam

I hope not Jeanette - hopefully you will still be able to get some good rest tonight - sending you and dh tons of healing energy. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Okay, I'm not liking this...had to get up from trying to sleep since my nose is all runny and eyes and head hurt and ears are plugged...ugggh, no way can I be coming back down with something. DH had caught the flu but I thought it was the same as what I had so I'd be fine...but he works at the High School so could have brought home something else. He's snoring away and I'm here feeling miserable again....darn...darn...darn. I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired. And of course, there's nothing new on TV..time to try to find a free movie on OnDemand. I was so hoping to get out and get the ingredients for gumbo to make it tomorrow--back to tomato soup and juices.


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> that sounds very good. --- sam


It was very good---the pork chops were very juicy and the greens were bright and tasty.


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Yes, sometimes I do, but then again I am glad that I don't have to carry her everywhere too! She is crawling and standing on her own now. I love the giggles and snuggles at this age. When they get older, they don't want to snuggle as much.


My youngest who is 18 still let's me cuddle him as he rolls his eyes and says muuuum 😀


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> Seems like she was just born. Our KTP babies are growing up too fast!!
> Happy birthday, Arriana!
> Junek


Oh, Happy Birthday from me.


----------



## Swedenme

KatyNora said:


> Dear KTP friends, I'm sorry to have to tell you that my dear nephew Mick has passed from this world, hopefully to an even greater one. I don't expect I'll be following the tea party very closely for a few days, but I know I can count on this wonderful group to help send Mick on his journey with love, prayer, poetry, and song, each in your own special way, and I thank you now for that help. Love you all.


So so sorry for you and your family .I hope you all find the strength that is needed to help you through this difficult time


----------



## sugarsugar

Swedenme said:


> That is an expensive lesson . There should be something along the lines of them being able to check that you have always paid on time before and just give you a warning or a very small fine


I agree


----------



## Swedenme

AZ Sticks said:


> She is a beauty! And Sorlenna's you made me laugh, my son was born with a head full of red curls and my DD was bald until she was 3!


I was also bald then when hair did finally start growing it was very blonde and fine (thin) my 3 older sisters by more than 10 years wouldn't take me out unless I wore a hat


----------



## sugarsugar

Bulldog said:


> Tami, have fun at the birthday party. Hardly seems like she is a year old already.
> 
> We are dealing with skipping school with our granddaughter. He mother has told her if she is picked up, she will stay in jail as she doesn't have the thousand dollars to pay to get her out.


We used to get a show called Worlds Strictest Parents. I loved that show! One episode the kids were sent to Texas, told if they didnt turn up at school the police would take them to Boot Camp. Of course they ended up there and boy did they get broken pretty quick..... I have been saying for years that we should have that type of Boot Camp for all the teenagers and up that are on the streets heading for jail.


----------



## Swedenme

Good morning from an overcast northeast England Just been out with mishka and had a close encounter with a beautiful red fox . We have seen foxes before , even nearly tripped over a young red fox a couple of years ago as she came rushing out of a bush to get away . But this one just came out of the bushes right in front of us and stared . Luckily I had mish on her lead . She stood very close to me and started a low growl at this fox . Thankfully the fox decided to move on I haven't a clue whether they fight with dogs or not but didn't want to find out . Now at home with a nice hot cuppa in my hands 
Yesterday after hearing about Ayden refusing to go to school I mentioned that here a parent could end up in prison 
Well today after reading about Shirley's grand daughter going off on lots of holidays during term time. there is a law about that here to parents get a very hefty fine if they take there children out of school to go on holiday during term time . We seem to have an awful lot of laws 

Hope you start to feel better soon Shirley


----------



## darowil

Railyn said:


> I allowed my kids to miss school anytime they wanted however I made it hard on them. They had to stay in bed and they didn't have a TV in their room and they had to have a clear liquid diet, usually chicken broth. Of my four kids, I only had one take me up on this offer once and she was a very good student and I figured that she was just tired out. And yes, she slept most of the day. My kids also knew that when their dad or I said something, we ment it and followed through. By the way, all of my children have post high school degrees.


I was not quite so tough- but if they were sick enough to stay home they were sick enough to need an afternoon sleep, and the rest of the time did not much. But rarely if ever did they try anything unless they were sick. Vicky liked school too much and Maryanne just went because that was what you were meant to do. In fact I just asked her if she ever didn't go to school w=once she left for school- and her response was a very puzzled 'what else was I supposed to do?'.


----------



## angelam

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Here is a picture of the birthday girl!


Beautiful birthday girl! I love the big wide eyes!


----------



## angelam

KatyNora said:


> Dear KTP friends, I'm sorry to have to tell you that my dear nephew Mick has passed from this world, hopefully to an even greater one. I don't expect I'll be following the tea party very closely for a few days, but I know I can count on this wonderful group to help send Mick on his journey with love, prayer, poetry, and song, each in your own special way, and I thank you now for that help. Love you all.


So sorry to hear this KatyNora, even though I know it was expected. My condolences to you and all your family.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> who can figure this out in $us? --- sam


$582. US I just googled it Sam. Someone else has probably already answered.....


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> I guess I should laugh about it but unfortunately it was such a painful experience I just haven't. I scared everyone terribly. I guess it did look pretty funny come to think of it; me lying upside down in the chair with bandaged legs sticking straight up and me hollaring help,help....


 :shock: But thank goodness you werent hurt badly and gone through the window.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> that's a big OUCH! --- sam


Sure is!


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Got to go fold some laundry.....I think of all household chores folding clothes is the one I like the least.......TTYL


An advantage of hanging the washing up is I fold it as I take it off the line- and usually put it away straight away.


----------



## Swedenme

sugarsugar said:


> Sure is!


Have you tried to get it lowered or to pay in instalments surely they should take into account that it was a genuine mistake . More rules and regulations gone mad Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Here is a picture of the birthday girl!


Aaaaawww!!! She is just SOOO cute.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Here in South Australia no longer have stickers- when it first came in those driving interstate would get picked up. However they they weren't fined or anything becuase they were doing the right thing over ehre. The reasoning is that it saves the cost of producing them and with computers these days it is as accurate as the old stickers. They recommend carrying the details in the car but even that is not compulsory.


Same here in Victoria now.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> One sock is inside of the other. I started a pair and to make it easier did two different colors so would still have to do it again. I did the horrible drop a stitch error and set them aside. Trying to frog back to fix was way too frustrating with the 2 socks. Will try it again at some point. I have a class (either on Annies or Craftsy) that taught the technique.


I keep thinking of doing them this way- I thought I would do the toes heels and cuffs in one colour and the leg and foot in another- but in reverse so I had two different socks but could be used as a pair.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from the Surrey hot house. The whole house has warmed up nicely and we are having to turn some of the radiators down a bit, this new boiler is so much more efficient than the last one. It's great not having to wear loads o layers.

Yesterday I spent the day knitting clothes forLMs doll, I have made her a pair of dungarees and an half way through a jumper. Today I am going to try and tidy the house and prepare some tangerines to make some more marmalade.

I am way behind on all your news but see Shirley is taking a while to recover. Sending you special hugs. And that KatyNora's Michael has died, send peaceful vibes to the family.

I will now go back and see what else I have missed.

Healing vibes and hugs to all. x


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> Good morning from an overcast northeast England Just been out with mishka and had a close encounter with a beautiful red fox . We have seen foxes before , even nearly tripped over a young red fox a couple of years ago as she came rushing out of a bush to get away . But this one just came out of the bushes right in front of us and stared . Luckily I had mish on her lead . She stood very close to me and started a low growl at this fox . Thankfully the fox decided to move on I haven't a clue whether they fight with dogs or not but didn't want to find out . Now at home with a nice hot cuppa in my hands
> Yesterday after hearing about Ayden refusing to go to school I mentioned that here a parent could end up in prison
> Well today after reading about Shirley's grand daughter going off on lots of holidays during term time. there is a law about that here to parents get a very hefty fine if they take there children out of school to go on holiday during term time . We seem to have an awful lot of laws
> 
> Hope you start to feel better soon Shirley


We had three foxes in our front garden yesterday and they just walked up the road, this was about noon and we are only half a mile from the town centre. They don't seem to be bothered by people at all.


----------



## sugarsugar

tami_ohio said:


> It is hard to believe! She was tired today. She had an absess almost 2 weeks ago on her bottom. DD caught it right away and got her into the dr. It was a staph infection, no idea where she got it from. Anyway, it's all better now, but yesterday she had a rash. Called the dr. and got in right away. It was a reaction to the anti-biotics she was on for it. Benedryl if needed, and doesn't need any more anti-biotics. The benedryl made her sleepy today, but she was so good!


Oh the poor little thing.


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> KatyNora, thank you so much for taking the time to let us know. My sincere Condolences to you and to the family. I send you love and hugs and pray now for those of you left behind. Will the funeral be in Brazil or the States? Big Hugs.


Sorry to hear this sad news. Hugs from me too.


----------



## sugarsugar

tami_ohio said:


> Shirley, it's good to see you here again, but sorry you are still not feeling well. Prayers will continue.
> 
> It sounds like Hayley is an excellant student, and that she is very responsible about keeping up with her assignments while she is away. Perhaps because of that, the schools feel that the traveling that she is doing with her parents is also a good education. I am sure that if she wasn't that good a student, that there would be problems about her taking time off for holidays.


From me also..... Shirley take care.


----------



## KateB

Aran - I think you can get the instruction manuals for most things on the net.


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> We had three foxes in our front garden yesterday and they just walked up the road, this was about noon and we are only half a mile from the town centre. They don't seem to be bothered by people at all.


I'm glad your house is lovely and warm . Hopefully it will keep the bills down too although mine never did and I've had the new boiler for 3 years now .


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad you all liked it! And also good to know that when I finally run out of Marsala that I can use Moscato, usually have that on hand. You could always leave the mushrooms out.


Thought about leaving out the mushrooms but somehow thought they would be wanted- and while it would work none of us minded them. My niece who had told me a few hours before that one of the few things she doesn't eat are mushroom ate them without complaining (and as she had said that she puts them aside I don't think she was being polite).

Like your idea in a later post about some olive oil- I like the butter taste so wouldn't want all oil but mixed like you did should work.


----------



## darowil

budasha said:


> I used to love school until one day someone carved my name in the washroom wall for which I was blamed. Although I denied doing it, the teacher didn't believe me and made me carve pictures in a piece of wood for a long time. I remember her telling the class that they shouldn't talk to me. I was traumatized. My parents didn't talk to the teacher. Years later, I learned that someone admitted to doing the carving but no one ever apologized.


I hated most of my schooling but wouldn't have thought of ever skipping school. In fact the first day of school I missed in High School was the day my father died- and this was early in my fourth year.
One PE lesson someone got hold of my socks and cut them in half-and I knew this would be very hard for my paretns to find the money for. But the class were made to collect money to buy me another pair so that part of it was OK. As far as I know they never found out who did it- but it was no mistake that it was me. That was the only time that they beyond what would today be called verbal bullying or harassment.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, I finally found you all.
> I didn't make it on last night, did all the shopping yesterday and then David came home last night and we cooked steak and pasta and then played on our guitars for several hours, was a really good evening.
> My uncle ended up in the hospital Wednesday morning about 1:30 am, as he had fallen and my Aunt couldn't get him up, the nurses said his O2 Levels were really low (we knew that) and that he was malnourished (we knew that too). He smokes about 2 packs a day so my Aunt can't even get the oxygen she's supposed to be on, and my Aunt has a very hard time getting him to eat, they said if he didn't start walking, they wouldn't let him go home, the xrays showed nothing broken, but my cousin got the medical power of attorney yesterday afternoon so this morning, he went into the hospital and told them that there had to be a reason why my Uncle was is such pain that he couldn't sit up or stand. They did another set of xrays, and found that he had indeed broken the pelvis, front and back, but that it was all still in place, so now at least we know what the problem is and he'll be in the hospital for at least 4 weeks, but should heal with no problem. My Aunt and all of us are quite relieved to have answers.
> So now that I've written you all a short story it's time to catch up on the 28 pages that I'm behind.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!


Praying that he heals uneventfully -will he be on bed rest all this time. I know thats often the treatment here but it wouldn't be good for him at his age. Maybe they willl be able to get him to eat! He might end up better nourished if he will cooperate and eat. A chance for you aunt to have some oxygen!


----------



## darowil

KatyNora said:


> Dear KTP friends, I'm sorry to have to tell you that my dear nephew Mick has passed from this world, hopefully to an even greater one. I don't expect I'll be following the tea party very closely for a few days, but I know I can count on this wonderful group to help send Mick on his journey with love, prayer, poetry, and song, each in your own special way, and I thank you now for that help. Love you all.


Sorry for the pain your family is going through but as it was inevitable so glad that stage is over for you all- MIck and family. Praying that you will all be able to feel peace in this time of deep sorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree

darowil said:


> I keep thinking of doing them this way- I thought I would do the toes heels and cuffs in one colour and the leg and foot in another- but in reverse so I had two different socks but could be used as a pair.


I've seen that done even in commercial socks...I like the look.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I have not heard of parents going to gaol for truant kids- but that could just be because I am out of touch- it all sounds very draconian, and is it really the right way to get a kid to enjoy school?


It works pretty good many a parent makes sure their children are at school to avoid the system getting involved. Here where I am has a school for kids that don't like to go, it is right down the road from me. I know a few teens and younger that attend it. Others the parent chooses to home school instead of making them attend school.


----------



## Bulldog

Jeanette, thank you so much for the recipe. I have saved it to file and will surely try.

Aran, congratulations on your achievement and recognition. Your food excursion sounded interesting and delicious. I would love the fried peanut butter sandwich but afraid my hips could not take it.

Sonja, I can only imagine the tales from your SIL as I have a teenage granddaughter living with us and hear and see more than I would like.

Tami, Arianna is a beautiful little girl. My, what beautiful eyes...so big and with long long lashes. She is gonna break a heart someday.


----------



## Railyn

KatyNora, I am saddened with the news of the passing of your dear nephew. May you and your family find peace and joy in the memory of his wonderful life.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from sunny Great Bend where it is -15c/5f at 08:54. A bit chilly but liveable. Sorry I have not been on much life has been busier than normal lately. 

Coffee today is called granny coffee. 

Healing thoughts going out to all in need. (((((((((((GROUP HUGS))))))))))))) for all. Have a groovy day!!!!!


----------



## vabchnonnie

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend where it is -15c/5f at 08:54. A bit chilly but liveable. Sorry I have not been on much life has been busier than normal lately.
> 
> Coffee today is called granny coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to all in need. (((((((((((GROUP HUGS))))))))))))) for all. Have a groovy day!!!!!


Potato looks great, what is the toppping ? Sun here in VA Beach


----------



## Miss Pam

Cashmeregma said:


> KatyNora, thank you so much for taking the time to let us know. My sincere Condolences to you and to the family. I send you love and hugs and pray now for those of you left behind. Will the funeral be in Brazil or the States? Big Hugs.


And KatyNora, condolences for you and your family from me, too. Will continue to pray for all of you.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Since it's been a few days since I posted any of my sister's pictures, I thought you might like some.
> She submitted 3 pictures for the 2016 calendar of the Corolla Wild Horses Fund. One was chosen and I've included it. I told her they could make a beautiful calendar just using her pictures of the horses!
> Since she and her husband are NASCAR fans (he builds racing engines for cars and trucks) she also posted this picture of Jeff Gordon taken a few years ago. For all you Gordon fans, he said he's retiring after this racing season.
> Enjoy!
> Junek


Lovely photo as usual, they could make several calendars using your sisters photos.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh dear Rookie, sorry you are getting sick yet again. Will keep you in prayer. Be sure to drink lots of fluids to help flush this bug out.


RookieRetiree said:


> Okay, I'm not liking this...had to get up from trying to sleep since my nose is all runny and eyes and head hurt and ears are plugged...ugggh, no way can I be coming back down with something. DH had caught the flu but I thought it was the same as what I had so I'd be fine...but he works at the High School so could have brought home something else. He's snoring away and I'm here feeling miserable again....darn...darn...darn. I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired. And of course, there's nothing new on TV..time to try to find a free movie on OnDemand. I was so hoping to get out and get the ingredients for gumbo to make it tomorrow--back to tomato soup and juices.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> It works pretty good many a parent makes sure their children are at school to avoid the system getting involved. Here where I am has a school for kids that don't like to go, it is right down the road from me. I know a few teens and younger that attend it. Others the parent chooses to home school instead of making them attend school.


mmmm, we have a number of parents around who home school- don't know any personally- always a bit concerned if the kids are really socialising- it would be so variable according to the parent.


----------



## Bulldog

Gwen, once again, I am so glad your friend showed up and you weren't hurt. I have never had this happen with a recliner but have had it happen with a glider rock. Once my grandchild tipped because of rocking too far back. They weren't hurt but taught them a valuable lesson.

I also taught my kids to do laundry but some of them to this day do not separate them and their clothes show it.

Daralene, I think you and I are doing the same thing in catching dropped stitches. I go down the row with a crochet hook to. 

Sharon, I do two socks at a time on two 9" or 12" circulars.I do the toe on magic loop then switch to my circular for the foot, then do the heel on dpns, then finish on my circular. When I finish one section on one sock then I finish it on the other. Right now I have two leg sections to do and I will be through with my pair of socks. It is faster this way for me. Everyone has to find the way they are comfortable and faster with.

Liz, my heart breaks that you were treated this way. That was a big hurt for you. I am so sorry your parents didn't investigate further.


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend where it is -15c/5f at 08:54. A bit chilly but liveable. Sorry I have not been on much life has been busier than normal lately.
> 
> Coffee today is called granny coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to all in need. (((((((((((GROUP HUGS))))))))))))) for all. Have a groovy day!!!!!


I am now going to make myself a coffee . I wish it would look as good as yours . My son made some gluten free chocolate brownies with walnuts in and brought his lovely mother some must say they are delicious he definitely doesn't get his baking gene from me , so now you know what I'm going to have with my coffee 😃


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend where it is -15c/5f at 08:54. A bit chilly but liveable. Sorry I have not been on much life has been busier than normal lately.
> 
> Coffee today is called granny coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to all in need. (((((((((((GROUP HUGS))))))))))))) for all. Have a groovy day!!!!!


'fraid I would pass on the potato, but the coffee is hilarious! Good that life is settling down a bit for you ,Caren!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Now that's a good idea.


darowil said:


> I keep thinking of doing them this way- I thought I would do the toes heels and cuffs in one colour and the leg and foot in another- but in reverse so I had two different socks but could be used as a pair.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the coffee Caren and your potato sure looks yummy. I've missed your coffee photos. 


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend where it is -15c/5f at 08:54. A bit chilly but liveable. Sorry I have not been on much life has been busier than normal lately.
> 
> Coffee today is called granny coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to all in need. (((((((((((GROUP HUGS))))))))))))) for all. Have a groovy day!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn said:


> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure and check out Care Credit if your dentist is associated with them, if not ask them to check it out.
> 
> It was Care Credit that we used but more debt of any kind is not what we need right now. Money is real tight right now. Hate to fuss but that is the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand and am so sorry this happened to you. When you are retired and limited income, more debt just seems to be impossible. Dentistry and medicine have become ridiculously expensive and one can easily go under. Please know I understand this. I wanted to make sure you knew you didn't have to pay it all at once, but certainly know the burden it places on you as I come from a very poor family and my mother has no teeth because she couldn't afford dental care when we were growing up. My father died because we couldn't afford to pay for his liver transplant and the insurance wouldn't pay because it was cancer. This was years ago when I was much younger. I'm not saying you are this poor, just that I understand. I hurt for you and wish many wonderful blessings in your life.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

vabchnonnie said:


> Potato looks great, what is the toppping ? Sun here in VA Beach


Thank you! I baked the potato. Cut it in half scopped out the center mixed diced carrot, celery and yellow pepers garlic powder, pepper and celery seed. Put it back into the shell. The other one I added ground meat and just enough of the poto true to hold the meat together.


----------



## Bulldog

The lady in this video is President of our Knitting Guild and I learned 3 color knitting from her. She is such a great person with a wonderful sense of humor. She's quite serious doing this but quite a great person. Not sure this is what you need as you are doing sock one inside the other.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHLlMDQQWFo

That is exactly what I do. I must have watched this before. Surely I didn't come up with it on my own. LOL!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry to hear you're still feeling weak, Shirley. I hope the pain is gone. I know the diverticulitis presents problems with getting good nutrition...would some of the Boost shakes help you feel stronger? I worry about you....hope the specialists find a way to make you feel better.
> 
> I think some of Hayley's education in travel may be the best kind -- meeting people of other cultures, etc. Some schools add curriculum or studies about the places being visited so it actually is a school assignment. I think students like Hayley are given more leeway because they are able to keep up their studies.


I agree about traveling being an education. Instead of reading about it in books you are there experiencing it. It seems Designer's DGD is quite intelligent and able to keep up with studies. I didn't get my college education other than 3 courses in my 30's, but I did get to live in other countries and travel to so many countries that I won't list them all here and meet the people and learn some customs. Visit the historical places, museums and walk in the footsteps of famous people living and dead. This has been my college education but it comes without a degree, so no use out in the world, but made for a rich life.


----------



## Bulldog

Liz I would love a good cabbage soup recipe.

Daralene, all healthy, even the aftereffects. Maybe you and Emeril are relatives. He uses lots of garlic.

June, you son is one to be bragged on. We never tire of praising the accomplishments of our children.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend where it is -15c/5f at 08:54. A bit chilly but liveable. Sorry I have not been on much life has been busier than normal lately.
> 
> Coffee today is called granny coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to all in need. (((((((((((GROUP HUGS))))))))))))) for all. Have a groovy day!!!!!


What a hoot that coffee is. :XD: :XD: :XD:
We are the same temperature today but going up to the 30's. Heat wave.
Hope the busy is good busy. How are the children and DGC doing now after losing grandpa and their beloved furry friend and how are you doing.

Hey, hope you have a groovy day too filled with lots of hugs and positive, wonderful things. Looks like you will have had a "groovy" breakfast. You just need some Zataar...


----------



## Cashmeregma

[Oh dear, my computer is really acting up this morning and I can't get it to do anything unless I tap twice, but apparently this one time it worked. You may be getting a lot of Gwenies from me.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Cashmeregma having degrees is not necessarily the "end all to be all"; your travels have made you a richer more well rounded individual than many of us including me. I would love to have your experiences traveling around the world. I've never left the USA and would love to be able to travel such as you have.


Cashmeregma said:


> I agree about traveling being an education. Instead of reading about it in books you are there experiencing it. It seems Designer's DGD is quite intelligent and able to keep up with studies. I didn't get my college education other than 3 courses in my 30's, but I did get to live in other countries and travel to so many countries that I won't list them all here and meet the people and learn some customs. Visit the historical places, museums and walk in the footsteps of famous people living and dead. This has been my college education but it comes without a degree, so no use out in the world, but made for a rich life.


----------



## Bulldog

Kaye, what fun that you and David like to play the guitar and together no less. I am so sorry to hear of your Uncles fall. It is sad when a family member has to get legal papers to get proper medical care when it should have been done without it. Maybe they can xray the lungs and get him to eat properly while there. A broken pelvis is extremely painful. Good your Aunt will be able to get required O2 though

KatyNora, Please accept my sincerest condolensces in Mick's passing. Prayers are going up for you and the family to feel the arms wrapped around you and that you find peace and comfort in knowing he is in a better place now and has a new pain free body. Beautiful memories of a beautiful young man.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Cashmeregma having degrees is not necessarily the "end all to be all"; your travels have made you a richer more well rounded individual than many of us including me. I would love to have your experiences traveling around the world. I've never left the USA and would love to be able to travel such as you have.


Wow Gwen, thank you. I am truly thankful, but I could never teach school or move ahead to certain positions or be a nurse, etc. I guess it is like everything, positives and negative. Traveling was a dream come true of mine since I was little, so I won't complain. Do wish my parents had believed in college education though. I can see why they didn't but I am just the opposite. I have learned that it isn't the end all though and how I wish I could share my travels with you. We would have had a blast while DH was working. Russia never would have been the same. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog said:


> Liz I would love a good cabbage soup recipe.
> 
> Daralene, all healthy, even the aftereffects. Maybe you and Emeril are relatives. He uses lots of garlic.
> 
> June, you son is one to be bragged on. We never tire of praising the accomplishments of our children.


I can't smell it but it is probably coming out my pores. I told DH it is antibiotic and detoxing. My stomach even said Mmmmmm to me out loud last night while I was going to sleep. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## KateB

KatyNora said:


> Dear KTP friends, I'm sorry to have to tell you that my dear nephew Mick has passed from this world, hopefully to an even greater one. I don't expect I'll be following the tea party very closely for a few days, but I know I can count on this wonderful group to help send Mick on his journey with love, prayer, poetry, and song, each in your own special way, and I thank you now for that help. Love you all.


My deepest condolences to you and all of Mick's family.


----------



## Bulldog

Shirley, that is a lot of weight drop for you. I am so sorry it is taking its dear time for you to get over. I am praying your Dr comes up with something to help you feel better.


----------



## KateB

Shirley - Nice to hear from you again, and I'm sorry to hear you're not picking up as quickly as you'd like. Take care.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, I finally found you all.
> I didn't make it on last night, did all the shopping yesterday and then David came home last night and we cooked steak and pasta and then played on our guitars for several hours, was a really good evening.
> My uncle ended up in the hospital Wednesday morning about 1:30 am, as he had fallen and my Aunt couldn't get him up, the nurses said his O2 Levels were really low (we knew that) and that he was malnourished (we knew that too). He smokes about 2 packs a day so my Aunt can't even get the oxygen she's supposed to be on, and my Aunt has a very hard time getting him to eat, they said if he didn't start walking, they wouldn't let him go home, the xrays showed nothing broken, but my cousin got the medical power of attorney yesterday afternoon so this morning, he went into the hospital and told them that there had to be a reason why my Uncle was is such pain that he couldn't sit up or stand. They did another set of xrays, and found that he had indeed broken the pelvis, front and back, but that it was all still in place, so now at least we know what the problem is and he'll be in the hospital for at least 4 weeks, but should heal with no problem. My Aunt and all of us are quite relieved to have answers.
> So now that I've written you all a short story it's time to catch up on the 28 pages that I'm behind.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!


I'm so sorry to hear about your uncle. I'm so glad your cousin insist they find the reason for his not walking or standing.
When my son was in a car accident many years ago, it was 10 days before the Dr's discovered he had a broken bone in his neck. It's a wonder he didn't die before they found it and put him in a halo cast!!
I will keep your uncle in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> 'fraid I would pass on the potato, but the coffee is hilarious! Good that life is settling down a bit for you ,Caren!


Are you cutting down on carbs? My sister did this and I swear she looks like a teenager again she is so thin. Not too thin, but boy did she slim down.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Oh no, I hope I'm not going to need a new computer. Another duplicate. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your uncle. I'm so glad your cousin insist they find the reason for his not walking or standing.
> When my son was in a car accident many years ago, it was 10 days before the Dr's discovered he had a broken bone in his neck. It's a wonder he didn't die before they found it and put him in a halo cast!!
> I will keep your uncle in my prayers.
> Junek


Oh no June. How awful. Glad there was a good outcome and he didn't die.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Wonderful photos. Your sister captures so much emotion in her photos, even her landscapes, but the animal ones capture my heart. The horse photo is amazing.


I'm glad you're enjoying them and so is she!
Junek


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay, I'm not liking this...had to get up from trying to sleep since my nose is all runny and eyes and head hurt and ears are plugged...ugggh, no way can I be coming back down with something. DH had caught the flu but I thought it was the same as what I had so I'd be fine...but he works at the High School so could have brought home something else. He's snoring away and I'm here feeling miserable again....darn...darn...darn. I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired. And of course, there's nothing new on TV..time to try to find a free movie on OnDemand. I was so hoping to get out and get the ingredients for gumbo to make it tomorrow--back to tomato soup and juices.


Oh no, take care!


----------



## jknappva

KatyNora said:


> Dear KTP friends, I'm sorry to have to tell you that my dear nephew Mick has passed from this world, hopefully to an even greater one. I don't expect I'll be following the tea party very closely for a few days, but I know I can count on this wonderful group to help send Mick on his journey with love, prayer, poetry, and song, each in your own special way, and I thank you now for that help. Love you all.


My dear, I'm so sorry to hear that your nephew has passed on to his heavenly home. I pray that his passing was an easy one. I'll keep you and all his family in my prayers for comfort and peace.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your uncle. I'm so glad your cousin insist they find the reason for his not walking or standing.
> When my son was in a car accident many years ago, it was 10 days before the Dr's discovered he had a broken bone in his neck. It's a wonder he didn't die before they found it and put him in a halo cast!!
> I will keep your uncle in my prayers.
> Junek


Thank goodness they did discover it though, I can't imagine 10 days with it in his neck, that had to be beyond painful. You are right, thank goodness it didn't cause other problems and your son still here.

Thank you for the prayers, I made my Aunt promise that she'll call one of us if she needs help or anything, she's stubborn and will sometimes try to do things she shouldn't.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I just read about a school somewhere in the States that will fail a child if more than two weeks are missed unless there is proof of a sickness or hospital visit.
> 
> Hayleys school here and the one in Calgary she attended never seemed to have a problem with her being absent because of a cold or because they were taking off on a holiday. Both my son and his wife are Air Canada Employees and seem to feel it is okay to just take off. She also misses a lot of school. The Teacher told us when I picked her up one day that she is an excellent student and has never failed a test yet. However I wonder who those who are not good students do with unlimited absences allowed. It makes me wonder whether children who attend those type of schools will feel that they can 'take off' from a class or work with no feelings of responsibility. They ever seem to think there is any reason why she can't go. She has traveled all over the world with them, so who knows if I am correct.
> 
> =================
> I am not recuperating very quickly -- I am slowly getting better but it sure is taking a long time to feel less weak and get my appetite back. I have lost 26 pounds since Nov.15 and I seem to be slowly losing more weight.
> 
> I have a couple of appointments and will just have to go with the flow, visit the specialists and see if they come up with anything. I just can't seem to get my energy back after the kidney infection as well as the darned diverticulosis problems.
> 
> Oh well - I do know that I am much better off than a lot of people much younger than I am.
> 
> Very interesting info on Defiance Sam. I hope you are feeling better. Shirley


My dear Shirley, I'm so glad to hear from you. I've really been worried about you.
I'm sorry to hear you're having such a hard time getting your strength back. I'll be keeping you in my prayers.
Hugs, dearest friend,
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> Kaye, what fun that you and David like to play the guitar and together no less. I am so sorry to hear of your Uncles fall. It is sad when a family member has to get legal papers to get proper medical care when it should have been done without it. Maybe they can xray the lungs and get him to eat properly while there. A broken pelvis is extremely painful. Good your Aunt will be able to get required O2 though
> 
> KatyNora, Please accept my sincerest condolensces in Mick's passing. Prayers are going up for you and the family to feel the arms wrapped around you and that you find peace and comfort in knowing he is in a better place now and has a new pain free body. Beautiful memories of a beautiful young man.


Thank you, poor guy is, I'm sure going through withdrawls, and they probably have him on oxygen, Marla and I will go up to see him, but he's used to smoking 2 packs a day and I'm sure they aren't letting him smoke at all with his O2 levels so low and the fact that he can't sit up or stand to be able to go outside, and he's also used to drinking more than just a couple rum and cokes a day, we'll see how irritable he is tomorrow when we go in, but I'm hoping that this helps to cut down his intake in everything. I think he'd eat better naturally if it did, without the sugar from the alcohol and soda and then the cigarettes.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Caren, love the coffee, but I couldn't drink it because I wouldn't want to mess up that charming face...looks like it could be granny from Little Red Riding Hood.

Love the potatoes. Baked potato bar was a "go to" meal when I was working..DH would get home before me and would get the potatoes baked and then when I got home, I'd just put a bunch of things together in the skillet for the topping (whatever was leftover) & add cheese. 

I'm going to make chicken tortilla soup for tonight, but will add some celery, carrot and zucchinni to the broth to get more veggies in my system.


----------



## Bulldog

Jeanette, dear friend, I am praying now that this is not happening again. I know how tired and worn out it makes you. Take care of yourself. You are like Mary. Both of you are always putting others and their needs before your own and I dearly love and worry about you both.

Sonja, I am so glad that fox turned tail. I would hate for anything bad to happen to you or Mishka. I just read somewhere (and saw a picture) of a dog that looks exactly like Mishka but had lost a leg, being flown to an adoptive family. Some organization saves animals like this from being put down. As Mishka, she had same colorings and everything, so beautiful.

Josephine, it is good to hear you are now having to turn the heat down. You faced such cold conditions for so long.


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad you and David got to spend time playing the guitar. I love sitting and listening to jam sessions! I am sorry that your uncle fell and is in the hospital, and that your cousin got POA. Good they did more x-rays. Since he will be in the hospital for at least 4 weeks, maybe your aunt can get some O2 at home for a while. Maybe the hospital can even get your uncle to quit smoking while he is there. Better for both of them.
> 
> Hugs back! Prayers for David on the road.


If the hospital where Kaye's uncle is is like ours, there's no smoking anywhere on hospital grounds, let alone in the building!! So he would have to quit smoking. And that would probably be a very good thing!!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Praying that he heals uneventfully -will he be on bed rest all this time. I know thats often the treatment here but it wouldn't be good for him at his age. Maybe they willl be able to get him to eat! He might end up better nourished if he will cooperate and eat. A chance for you aunt to have some oxygen!


Hoping that they are able to put some weight on him at least, that would help a lot of things. Just having the house clear of smoke for a few days will certainly help with the air quality, kills me when I have to go over as I'm seriously allergic to cigarette smoke, even with allergy meds.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend where it is -15c/5f at 08:54. A bit chilly but liveable. Sorry I have not been on much life has been busier than normal lately.
> 
> Coffee today is called granny coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to all in need. (((((((((((GROUP HUGS))))))))))))) for all. Have a groovy day!!!!!


Morning Caren, love the coffee, too cute, looks like be me before coffee. lol
The potatoes look fab too, now I'm hungry, my banana just doesn't compare, I think I'll go find food then finish catching up. I could live with groovy.  You all have a great one too.


----------



## Bulldog

I agree about traveling being an education. Instead of reading about it in books you are there experiencing it. It seems Designer's DGD is quite intelligent and able to keep up with studies. I didn't get my college education other than 3 courses in my 30's, but I did get to live in other countries and travel to so many countries that I won't list them all here and meet the people and learn some customs. Visit the historical places, museums and walk in the footsteps of famous people living and dead. This has been my college education but it comes without a degree, so no use out in the world, but made for a rich life.

Now see, I see you as being one of the many intelligent people on here. You have traveled the world...something many of us on here have never been able to do and you continue to go places some of us have to dream of. I think you are highly educated and extremely talented. Someone many of us admire. I am just a country girl and feel sometimes that my postings are dull and drab whereas your postings say just the right things and show the compassion you feel. Don't ever put my friend down, as you are far better than you see yourself, dear heart.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm seriously thinking of it---but only as a side project to use up the leftover sock yarns....let me know if you want more information on it and I'll send it to you via email.


Awesome, thanks. 
I hope you are feeling a little better this morning, it sucks to be sick, especially just after finally starting to feel better. I need to go use my neti pot this morning, my sinus' are feeling like they really need it.


----------



## Bulldog

Kaye, it would be good if they could get him either off of the cigarettes or really cut down on the intake. Does he have COPD? I am sure he will be irritable and the staff need to know of how much he smokes and partakes of alcohol. They can give him meds to prevent further complications that withdrawal brings.

Caren, it is so good to see you posting coffee back on here. Feels like we are back to normal. I love starting my day with you. How are you feeling now. You were so sick and then had all the repairs to be done. How is my Jamie?

Jeanette, I swoney, you make me so hungry. I love to hear what you are or have cooked. You just need to put together a cookbook.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> Now you are just teasing . I'm sure I can smell the lemon all the way up here hyacinths too, used always get a bowl with the bulbs just ready to flower before christmas of my BIL . Gorgeous smell


I love hyacinth but the smell seems to raise hell with my allergies so I haven't had any for years. I cannot grow them outside as thru winter kill.

I missed yesterday & last night when I tried to log in the site was down?? So I am 30 pages behind.

Sugar, what a terrible fine seems very excessive to me. I think the fine here is about $100 but in Alberta it is also very high, $1500 I was told.

Sorleena it's so sad you have yet to meet your 4 yr old GS, do you at least get to see him on Skype? Is there a plan to visit in the future?

Happy birthday to. Arianna & Angelas GD. 
I better read on & try to catch up.


----------



## machriste

Caren, thanks for the coffee; it's such a treat!!!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend where it is -15c/5f at 08:54. A bit chilly but liveable. Sorry I have not been on much life has been busier than normal lately.
> 
> Coffee today is called granny coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to all in need. (((((((((((GROUP HUGS))))))))))))) for all. Have a groovy day!!!!!


Good morning, Caren!! Thanks for taking time out of your busy schedule to share morning coffee!! Love the baked potato...looks yummy.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Aran, wonderful news on your poems being published, congratulations. 
Sorry about your friend and her hip, that really is too bad, and I am praying that she has a full recovery quickly, just too bad that they couldn't do the hip replacement. 
I hope you are able to get the stove to work, I imagine it is a bit lonely, you are used to having her there, I imagine she would also rather be at her own home and is missing you.


----------



## Bulldog

Now that I have caught up I will wish you all a good morning.
Another night and morning of coughing.
I got up and got a shower to get ready for church and Jim said he could not go. He could not sleep last night so he will go to sleep in church if he does. I just put my gown back on and stayed in. I know I should have gone on without him but to be honest we both have had to miss so much because of health, that we are treated differently now. It should not be that way but it is. I will catch the sermon on the internet. I still don't feel good and the cought continues. I will get up earl in the morning and give the doctor's office a call and see if I can be worked in or go to MEA if I can't. I would like for them to do a chest xray. I have had pneumonia in the past. I don't feel anything in my chest but need to make sure. 
I plan to work on my sock legs today. I have to unload the dishwasher and have a load of clothes to do, so should be able to get in some knitting.
We have a docator's appointment in Madison Tuesday so hoping our baby daughter can meet us for lunch. Then we will see our eye doctor (I so hope he changes my prescription as I have not been able to see out of these). After we see the eye doctor, Jim said maybe we could get in to see American Sniper movie, and then we will end the day with a trip to Sams for a few groceries.
I pray you all have a wonderful Sunday. It is Sunny out but chilly in the house.
I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay, I'm not liking this...had to get up from trying to sleep since my nose is all runny and eyes and head hurt and ears are plugged...ugggh, no way can I be coming back down with something. DH had caught the flu but I thought it was the same as what I had so I'd be fine...but he works at the High School so could have brought home something else. He's snoring away and I'm here feeling miserable again....darn...darn...darn. I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired. And of course, there's nothing new on TV..time to try to find a free movie on OnDemand. I was so hoping to get out and get the ingredients for gumbo to make it tomorrow--back to tomato soup and juices.


Oh no. This seems to be non-stop. I was talking to my aunt recently and in the past you got a cold once and didn't keep catching it but it seems that now it just keeps coming back. Don't know if it is mutation of the bacteria/viruses or just that there are so many more people to keep exposing us. Hmmm, she lived in Toronto part of her life and that was a big city so there were a lot of people. My aunt (96) just got over it and then her DD got it and she got it again. Can't believe it Jeanette. I hope you will get over it quicker this time. Healing wishes on their way and wish I could send you some chicken soup, but here's some hugs for you.


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> Potato looks great, what is the toppping ? Sun here in VA Beach


And isn't the sun a welcome sight!! Good morning, Sharon!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Shirley, sorry you aren't recovering as quickly as hoped, take it slow and hopefully the docs will have a solution for you. 

Haley sounds like she is getting a very good education, with all the travel, it's possible mom and dad have an arrangement with school, for her to be able to be absent that much.


----------



## Poledra65

Betty, sounds like a good day to stay in then, you are right, they shouldn't treat you differently, they should be checking in to be sure you both doing okay, when you miss church. God loves you no matter where you are, the walls don't make a difference in that, anyway. 
I hope you have a wonderful time in Madison when you go, would be nice to see your daughter, I'm sure. A movie wouldn't be bad either. 
Relax and enjoy your day. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> Kaye, it would be good if they could get him either off of the cigarettes or really cut down on the intake. Does he have COPD? I am sure he will be irritable and the staff need to know of how much he smokes and partakes of alcohol. They can give him meds to prevent further complications that withdrawal brings.
> 
> Caren, it is so good to see you posting coffee back on here. Feels like we are back to normal. I love starting my day with you. How are you feeling now. You were so sick and then had all the repairs to be done. How is my Jamie?
> 
> Jeanette, I swoney, you make me so hungry. I love to hear what you are or have cooked. You just need to put together a cookbook.


Don't know if he has COPD or not, he avoids docs of any kind as absolutely much as possible. I know they told about the cigs, but probably not about the alcohol, but my aunt is not good with details, so I know that my cousin told them whatever he thought was necessary, couldn't say whether he thought telling them about the alcohol is necessary or not, would be to me though, changes some things with meds and stuff, I'm sure.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no June. How awful. Glad there was a good outcome and he didn't die.


If he hadn't been in the hospital with all his other injuries, he probably would have. God was definitely riding with him that night. He had a broken leg, had to have a rod inserted there, a broken pelvis and a broken cheekbone. He was in the hospital for two months and in a wheelchair for another 6 weeks.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> And isn't the sun a welcome sight!! Good morning, Sharon!
> Junek


Could use some up here. Would love to live in a sunny place. Being south of the great lakes we do tend to all have special weather. I know Sam and many others, including me have the Great Lakes weather effect, making for some special weather being on the southern side of the lakes. One time I called my aunt, who at the time lived nearer to Toronto, and told her I would have to cancel as it was snowing so hard. She told me if I could make it to the border, that it wasn't snowing at all there. I think all of us along the southern part of the Great Lakes can say that if you don't like the weather now, wait a minute. Sun is often lacking due to clouds cover. Here is some information regarding the Great Lakes for those in other countries that might be interesting. I go over the Welland Canal to see my aunt in St. Catherines and never even knew about it till she moved there. It would be rather hard for those ships to get to Lake Erie by going over Niagara Falls. Interestingly, there are white :

The Great Lakes -- Superior, Michigan, Huron, Erie and Ontario -- and their connecting channels form the largest fresh surface water system on earth. If you stood on the moon, you could see the lakes and recognize the familiar wolf head shape of Lake Superior, or the mitten bounded by lakes Michigan, Huron and Erie. Covering more than 94,000 square miles and draining more than twice as much land, these Freshwater Seas hold an estimated 6 quadrillion gallons of water, about one-fifth of the world's fresh surface water supply and nine-tenths of the U.S. supply. Spread evenly across the contiguous 48 states, the lakes' water would be about 9.5 feet deep.

The channels that connect the Great Lakes are an important part of the system. The St. Marys River is the northernmost of these, a 60-mile waterway flowing from Lake Superior down to Lake Huron. At the St. Marys rapids, the Soo Locks bypass the rough waters, providing safe transport for ships. The St. Clair and Detroit rivers, and Lake St. Clair between them, form an 89-mile long channel connecting Lake Huron with Lake Erie. The 35-mile Niagara River links lakes Erie and Ontario, and sends approximately 50,000 to 100,000 cubic feet of water per second over Niagara Falls; the manmade Welland Canal also links the two lakes, providing a detour around the falls. From Lake Ontario, the water from the Great Lakes flows through the St. Lawrence River all the way to the Atlantic Ocean, about 1,000 miles away.

This system greatly affects our way of life, as well as all aspects of the natural environment, from weather and climate, to wildlife and habitat. Yet for all their size and power, the Great Lakes are fragile. In the past, this fragile nature wasn't recognized, and the lakes were mistreated for economic gain, placing the ecosystem under tremendous stress from our activities. Today, we understand that our health and our children's inheritance depend on our collective efforts to wisely manage our complex ecosystem.

About 80 species of whales live in the worlds seas. Of these, 12 migrate to the St. Lawrence every year while one lives there year-round. The fact that so many species are found in such a relatively small ecosystem makes the St. Lawrence one of the best places to observe whales in the world. Many companies offer whale-watching excursions as of May; the whale-watching season extends into October. 
There are white beluga whales there also:
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=white+whales+in+st+lawrence+seaway&qpvt=white+whalesin+st+lawrence+seaway&qpvt=white+whalesin+st+lawrence+seaway&FORM=IGRE#view=detail&id=AB36F1536D1820AE3A7D6994358B99579CCBE2CD&selectedIndex=1


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> If he hadn't been in the hospital with all his other injuries, he probably would have. God was definitely riding with him that night. He had a broken leg, had to have a rod inserted there, a broken pelvis and a broken cheekbone. He was in the hospital for two months and in a wheelchair for another 6 weeks.
> Junek


Even without the broken neck he sounds like he was very lucky to survive and with the neck it is a miracle he wasn't paralyzed since they didn't realize it was broken. Yes, he was meant to live and I know you are thankful. Must have been terrible to go through.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Don't know if he has COPD or not, he avoids docs of any kind as absolutely much as possible. I know they told about the cigs, but probably not about the alcohol, but my aunt is not good with details, so I know that my cousin told them whatever he thought was necessary, couldn't say whether he thought telling them about the alcohol is necessary or not, would be to me though, changes some things with meds and stuff, I'm sure.


Yes, that would be quite important to know when he has access to it again.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam we had a nice lazy boy recliner that had a lifetime warrenty....it broke (which in itself is a scary story) and Brantley took it back to the store. They told us we would have to take it to another store about an hour away to see IF they would uphold the warrenty. Brantley was so ticked off with them he left it in their parking lot (they wouldn't even dispose of it for us) and we went to a different store totally and bought a new recliner. Briefly the story about the chair breaking....I had just been home a couple of days from having both knees replaced. Leaned back and it broke flipping me backwards toward the window behind me. If a friend hadn't just walked into the room and caught the foot piece I would have been sent crashing through the glass window.....scared the beejezzes out of me.


Wow! That could have been a terrible accident. Lazy Boy. Here have an excellent reputation of standing behind their products. I wonder if you had phoned the head office if your local dealer might have sung a different tune?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog said:


> I agree about traveling being an education. Instead of reading about it in books you are there experiencing it. It seems Designer's DGD is quite intelligent and able to keep up with studies. I didn't get my college education other than 3 courses in my 30's, but I did get to live in other countries and travel to so many countries that I won't list them all here and meet the people and learn some customs. Visit the historical places, museums and walk in the footsteps of famous people living and dead. This has been my college education but it comes without a degree, so no use out in the world, but made for a rich life.
> Edit. I just saw where you said your postings are dull. see below.
> Now see, I see you as being one of the many intelligent people on here. You have traveled the world...something many of us on here have never been able to do and you continue to go places some of us have to dream of. I think you are highly educated and extremely talented. Someone many of us admire. I am just a country girl and feel sometimes that my postings are dull and drab whereas your postings say just the right things and show the compassion you feel. Don't ever put my friend down, as you are far better than you see yourself, dear heart.


Oh thank you and you must know that my favorite people are country people all over the world. Well, I love city people too. Maybe I just love all types of people. Not putting myself down though, must explain that it just makes a difference out in the work field. I would love to have been a nurse and no matter how lovely and well-traveled I am, I am not going to be a nurse without the education. Ended up putting my 2 men through school though and now I just don't have the energy or the will. In the past I felt like I was less for not having a degree, but I have learned with age that a degree doesn't give wisdom, but it does open the door for certain careers. Even with my cold laser, there is only so much I can do as I'm not a doctor or certified. I want to learn but many of the seminars are only open for them. So a degree is useful. But beautiful people like you are much more valuable than a degree, so I thank you so much for the lovely compliment. You've made my day and I hope you have a beautiful one too.
Edit. I just read where you said your postings are dull :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: Please don't feel that. We love your postings. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! That could have been a terrible accident. Lazy Boy. Here have an excellent reputation of standing behind their products. I wonder if you had phoned the head office if your local dealer might have sung a different tune?


May not have been a Lazy-Boy store but a local store selling a few models. I hope they got their money back somehow but it didn't sound like it. I'm sure the Lazy Boy Company would be shocked to have a customer treated like that. Well, I hope they would. Oh dear, just read these and not good: http://lazboy.pissedconsumer.com


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog said:


> Now that I have caught up I will wish you all a good morning.
> Another night and morning of coughing.
> I got up and got a shower to get ready for church and Jim said he could not go. He could not sleep last night so he will go to sleep in church if he does. I just put my gown back on and stayed in. I know I should have gone on without him but to be honest we both have had to miss so much because of health, that we are treated differently now. It should not be that way but it is. I will catch the sermon on the internet. I still don't feel good and the cought continues. I will get up earl in the morning and give the doctor's office a call and see if I can be worked in or go to MEA if I can't. I would like for them to do a chest xray. I have had pneumonia in the past. I don't feel anything in my chest but need to make sure.
> I plan to work on my sock legs today. I have to unload the dishwasher and have a load of clothes to do, so should be able to get in some knitting.
> We have a docator's appointment in Madison Tuesday so hoping our baby daughter can meet us for lunch. Then we will see our eye doctor (I so hope he changes my prescription as I have not been able to see out of these). After we see the eye doctor, Jim said maybe we could get in to see American Sniper movie, and then we will end the day with a trip to Sams for a few groceries.
> I pray you all have a wonderful Sunday. It is Sunny out but chilly in the house.
> I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


Oh dear, this coughing has been going on for way too long. Your tummy must get sore from all that or else it's been so long that your muscles are used to it. Makes it so hard for sleep. Sorry DH is under the weather too with no sleep. That's not nice that you feel you are treated differently at church now because of being ill and not able to attend. It should be the exact opposite. Sad. Do hope you will soon be feeling better. Jeanette is coming down with it again too. :thumbdown: Glad to know you will see a doctor and hope you have lunch with DD.


----------



## Swedenme

Bulldog said:


> Now see, I see you as being one of the many intelligent people on here. You have traveled the world...something many of us on here have never been able to do and you continue to go places some of us have to dream of. I think you are highly educated and extremely talented. Someone many of us admire. I am just a country girl and feel sometimes that my postings are dull and drab whereas your postings say just the right things and show the compassion you feel. Don't ever put my friend down, as you are far better than you see yourself, dear heart.


Betty I agree with everything you say about Cashmeregma. I certainly think she is kind, knowledgeable ,and very talented . But I don't agree with what you say about yourself your postings are far from dull and drab , I for one look forward to reading them you always have something kind to say to everyone , you are helpful and encouraging and I hope you continue for a long time to write your posts Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sassafras, Have you heard any more about Thich Nhat Hanh?? Since you mentioned his name I have been listening to him. What an amazing person, having worked with Martin Luther King and nominating King for the Nobel Peace Prize and working for peace tirelessly throughout the world. DH and I listened to one of his talks this morning and will listen to another tonight on Love. Thank you for bringing him to my attention.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Betty I agree with everything you say about Cashmeregma. I certainly think she is kind, knowledgeable ,and very talented . But I don't agree with what you say about yourself your postings are far from dull and drab , I for one look forward to reading them you always have something kind to say to everyone , you are helpful and encouraging and I hope you continue for a long time to write your posts Sonja


Thank you, I agree that she should not feel that way about her posts. It does make me feel funny if someone compliments me but puts themselves down. She is such a beautiful person and her posts are valuable to us. I love the compliment but feel lessened by making her feel her posts are less. Such a beautiful loving person whom we are interested in. Family life is what is important and the basis from where we all go out into life.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Here in Georgia a parent can be fined, go to jail, or both. Heidi really needs to get firm with him. It will be even harder when he is a teen if she allows this to continue and education is so important. I know I'm sounding bossy but I feel so strongly about this.


~~~I'm with you, Gwen. This can get serious....if it isn't already.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Poledra65 said:


> Awesome, thanks.
> I hope you are feeling a little better this morning, it sucks to be sick, especially just after finally starting to feel better. I need to go use my neti pot this morning, my sinus' are feeling like they really need it.


The sinues are bad enough that I think I may have to break down and use the neti pot....it's not my favorite thing and I always think of "water boarding" when I think of it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh wrote:
Here in Georgia a parent can be fined, go to jail, or both. Heidi really needs to get firm with him. It will be even harder when he is a teen if she allows this to continue and education is so important. I know I'm sounding bossy but I feel so strongly about this.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm with you, Gwen. This can get serious....if it isn't already.


My husband faces parents like this who have gotten away with lots for their children all through school and when they come to college they think they can do it again. It is a big shock for them when they come to my husband saying my son had this to do or that and let him have his degree anyway and DH says a black and white NO. He has to complete the requirements or no degree. They are in shock. All along their money, in this case, has had influence and their child's immense talent allowed them to do as they wanted. If they get a professor or boss like DH they are in for a big shock. I don't know if this young man ever did get his degree or not. Think he stubbornly feels he should have it without doing the required work and probably supported by his mother. He is talented that he will get work anyway but not the degree. This is even after taking DH and I out for dinner and being so friendly with us when the son started school, thinking it would pave an easier road I guess.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bulldog said:


> Kaye, it would be good if they could get him either off of the cigarettes or really cut down on the intake. Does he have COPD? I am sure he will be irritable and the staff need to know of how much he smokes and partakes of alcohol. They can give him meds to prevent further complications that withdrawal brings.
> 
> Caren, it is so good to see you posting coffee back on here. Feels like we are back to normal. I love starting my day with you. How are you feeling now. You were so sick and then had all the repairs to be done. How is my Jamie?
> 
> Jeanette, I swoney, you make me so hungry. I love to hear what you are or have cooked. You just need to put together a cookbook.


The kids are asking me to do that---I have a start at it...but I don't really follow recipes -- I just use them as suggestions. I think I'll write a cook book that's based on what you have on hand...for instance.. I have cooked chicken in refrigerator - beans, chicken stock, tomatoes & chipotle peppers in the pantry -- what can I make with those ingredients. Instead of from Farm to Table, it will be From Pantry to Table. It's important knowing what things (especially spices) go together.


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Happy Birthday Carol, hope you have had a wondrous day!!!
> 
> Gwen glad that things are turning around for DD and DSIL.
> 
> Have a headache again, ears are still bugging me etc etc its been a full 7 days today thought i would be feeling better by now. Throat is better, nose is blowing clear now instead of dark yellow (sorry TMI) so those are good signs dislike the headache every day and am tired of being tired. Lots of rest this weekend and pushing even more fluid.
> 
> I am working on two shawls right now, one is Sorlennas Tabitha and the other is a Pi shawl. Learned Emily Ochers circular cast on to start it other than that very easy, knit in the round, all garter stitch.
> 
> Keeping you all in my prayers.


~~~Thank you, Dawn! I'm sorry you are not feeling well, yet. I think it is time to get better! You should be "scunnered" with these ailments. We are keeping you in prayers, too.


----------



## Swedenme

Bulldog said:


> Now that I have caught up I will wish you all a good morning.
> Another night and morning of coughing.
> I got up and got a shower to get ready for church and Jim said he could not go. He could not sleep last night so he will go to sleep in church if he does. I just put my gown back on and stayed in. I know I should have gone on without him but to be honest we both have had to miss so much because of health, that we are treated differently now. It should not be that way but it is. I will catch the sermon on the internet. I still don't feel good and the cought continues. I will get up earl in the morning and give the doctor's office a call and see if I can be worked in or go to MEA if I can't. I would like for them to do a chest xray. I have had pneumonia in the past. I don't feel anything in my chest but need to make sure.
> I plan to work on my sock legs today. I have to unload the dishwasher and have a load of clothes to do, so should be able to get in some knitting.
> We have a docator's appointment in Madison Tuesday so hoping our baby daughter can meet us for lunch. Then we will see our eye doctor (I so hope he changes my prescription as I have not been able to see out of these). After we see the eye doctor, Jim said maybe we could get in to see American Sniper movie, and then we will end the day with a trip to Sams for a few groceries.
> I pray you all have a wonderful Sunday. It is Sunny out but chilly in the house.
> I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


That's not right Betty . They should be there asking you if you need help . You just try to look after yourself . Hopefully you will get in to see your doctor and something can be sorted. I hope you get to have your lunch with your daughter. Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree

jknappva said:


> And isn't the sun a welcome sight!! Good morning, Sharon!
> Junek


I'm sure the bright sun would be great for what ails me---that plus Daralene's chicken soup and I'll be feeling better very quickly...the hugs are a great plus but I don't want to infect anyone.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> The kids are asking me to do that---I have a start at it...but I don't really follow recipes -- I just use them as suggestions. I think I'll write a cook book that's based on what you have on hand...for instance.. I have cooked chicken in refrigerator - beans, chicken stock, tomatoes & chipotle peppers in the pantry -- what can I make with those ingredients. Instead of from Farm to Table, it will be From Pantry to Table. It's important knowing what things (especially spices) go together.


You are a cook after my heart. I make something differently all the time. Makes for some wonderful meals. The disadvantages are when your children want to know how to recreate. Friends of mine wanted to know how to make a stew I fed them and the same for my lasagna and all I could tell them was approximately what I did, the brands I used, etc. It would be wonderful if you could do that Rookie. I love that title...brilliant and exactly what it is. Of course, you have to get feeling well enough to even begin.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure the bright sun would be great for what ails me---that plus Daralene's chicken soup and I'll be feeling better very quickly...the hugs are a great plus but I don't want to infect anyone.


That's the nice thing about hugs on here. Can't catch a thing.


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> I still have 6 pages to go on last week! And here I am, already 6 pages behind for today! Marking my spot. I will be busy tomorrow. It is going to be Arriana's birthday party. I can't believe she is going to be 1 next week already! Hugs and Prayers.


~~~Happy happy birthday to Arianna, mommy and g'mom!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> I think she has learned to tune me out. lol ---- sam


~~~Maybe you can tell her how many of us aunties have sent messages to you that this is an issue that needs to be addressed? Show her the messages? (copy & paste onto one sheet?). What does Gary say? Will he listen to you?


----------



## Cashmeregma

I will admit I feel sad that Bulldog said what she did about her postings. I think you definitely need some support from the church and if not from then then support from us. I look at your beautiful smile and see such a lovely person. None of us are more or less than the other. I know you didn't want a big response by saying what you did, but it did bring tears to my eyes. Your posts mean so much to me. Accept some hugs dear friend. Let us know what happens when you see the doctor. Hope you enjoy your day at home. May the sun shine in your heart whether it is shining outside or not.

Even if the people at church have failed you, know that we are here for you.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> I'm not sure they end up in prison but they could end up in the county jail. I keep reminding Heidi of that. we'll see. --- sam


~~~DCFS may get involved, too.....Dept Children & Family Services...that could have repercussions for the other kids, too. Not something I think they want to get involved with. Once started...it's hard to clear up.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dawn, I see you had the headache every day with your cold too. Same here. Bad enough with a cold but add a headache and it's the pits. Hope you soon feel better. Healing wishes.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> And your sons are lucky to have such a loving, supportive mother. I cannot believe that kindergarten teacher...she should have been fired...any teacher that ignores a child's health problems should never have been in charge of them!!
> Sorry for the rant but that just pushes my last button!!
> Junek


Me too, June.
My oldest son has an allergy to bee stings,he was stung twice ne summer & when he went back to school in the fall I told the school he would need to carry an Ana kit. He kept it in his pocket, one of the teachers took it away & locked it up saying all medicines had to be under lock & key. I tried to explain that this was unacceptable but had to go above her head. It amazed me how someone so stupid could be in charge of educating kids. Fortunately DS has not been stung for many many years.


----------



## cmaliza

Swedenme said:


> I'm with you Sam I would pick him up and he would be in the classroom dressed or not . I had a phone call that my oldest hadn't been in school one day when he was 14 next day I marched him to school stood at gates shouting bye telling him how much I love him told him I would do this every day if he ever did it again he never did 😃But I did find out that he was having a problem with his maths teacher he was moved to another class and was a lot happier


~~~All of these messages are reality. Sometimes bullying is hard to detect. Kids are clever. Also, they don't always tell what is really on their minds. By Heidi (& Gary) letting Ayden get away with this, she is sending the message that school is not important. No big deal. Not only does Ayden see that....the other kids, do, too.

So many of us seem to be really affected by this situation...our hearts are hurting for all. "Tough love" is a hard thing to do...but sometimes oh, so necessary. Fingers, eyes, toes, etc. crossed that she will get the message. Certainly in our prayers for enlightenment!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> The sinues are bad enough that I think I may have to break down and use the neti pot....it's not my favorite thing and I always think of "water boarding" when I think of it.


Oh no, I never thought of it quite that way, but I'll never do it without getting a giggle as I torture myself. Have to tell DH that one.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme, that was brilliant about just standing there and telling him you love him so others could see. You aren't doing anything wrong but it sure cleared up the problem.

I also have wondered at his age about problems with a teacher. I know a friend who had trouble with her son in a class and it wasn't the teacher's fault but the son had a problem with a female being the authority thanks to his dad. Needless to say day is now an ex. The reason could be as simple as wanting to stay home and play or watch tv or could be complex and involve one of so many things.


----------



## cmaliza

sugarsugar said:


> Wow! Great start to the week Sam. Sorry to hear that Ayden is still not attending school enough. Grr.
> Thanks for sharing the info about Defiance. Interesting.
> 
> I hope you are managing to keep warm. I know you will be glad for the worst of the Winter to be behind you. We are to have a few cooler days.. low 20s so I am hoping to get caught up a bit more in the garden.
> 
> I must tell you about a very expensive lesson learnt last Tuesday for me.
> I was driving home (nearly home in fact) when I see a police car with lights on right behind me, I am thinking ... what?... I cant get out of your way. Then I realise oh he wants ME to pull over. :shock: Out he gets and comes over to me. Licence please.... ok I say, did I do something wrong? Have you paid your registration lately? ((OMG my heart fell into my tummy)) No its due next week I say, its on the board waiting to be paid. He says... NO it was due last week!! I reckon I went pale. :roll:
> Wait there please he says and goes back to his car to check my licence and I can see that he is writing out a fine. *&^%$ it.!! So he comes back and hands it to me mumbling .... days to pay and .... $..... Pardon? I say. He then says clearly 30 days to pay and $736. :shock: I shouted SEVEN HUNDRED!!!! Yep thats more than what your registration costs... Yeah I do realise that I say. Then I did the.... I have been driving for 35 years and NEVER missed paying it NOR have I EVER had any sort of driving offence, it was an honest mistake... bla bla bla.... Nothing I can do about it (he says) its on camera. Cool, thanks.
> 
> I drove home in tears and paid the damn thing in the next 10 mins. I know it was my fault for not having it paid on time but good grief, that was a huge fine. I cant believe it.  I am over it now, nothing I can do except pay the thing.


~~~wow....that seems really excessive! Not even reasonable. If you were weeks or months late...understandable, but a few days? Bah!
Sorry.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I read somewhere if you cook vegetables from the cabbage family without letting them boil, just simmer or fry & there will be no gas.



Cashmeregma said:


> I forgot to tell Aran about the best salad I ever had being a kale salad. My sister made it with orange juice. I never would have used orange juice but it made the salad come alive. I made this for Thanksgiving and I think only two people other than my husband and I ate it. If only they would have tried it, but they said loud enough to make sure I heard that they didn't like kale, but it was so good I could have made my whole meal from it. I'll bet the apple cider was great on it too.
> 
> I can almost taste the cabbage soup. Mmmmmmm good.
> 
> You wouldn't want near me or even in the same room. Let's put it this way, if this were a real Tea Party you would find some way to ask me to leave. I made Spaghetti Aglio Olio and waited till DH and I wouldn't be seeing anybody the next day. I used walnut oil and peanut oil and about 8 cloves of garlic chopped & diced real small and did them in the oil until golden and just starting to get crunch. I also put mild pickled jalapena slices chopped up into the oil along with olives. DH and I made lots of sounds of enjoying our meal.


----------



## Poledra65

tami_ohio said:


> We own two lazy boy recliners. We have never had any trouble with ours. Mine has been sort of stripping it's gears when I tip back lately, but other than that, no problems. I think I would have been contacting the company also! Gwen's experience would certainly make you think twice about buying their products, tho.


That incident could certainly have turned out much worse had the friend not been there, how absolutely terrifying.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> And your sons are lucky to have such a loving, supportive mother. I cannot believe that kindergarten teacher...she should have been fired...any teacher that ignores a child's health problems should never have been in charge of them!!
> Sorry for the rant but that just pushes my last button!!
> Junek


I agree, how awful for her to think she knew more than the doctor, makes you wonder, if she had so little regard for a childrens health issues, why she went into teaching.


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> he had as much fun as the rest of us - he fit in really well - I was so glad you brought him. --- sam


He is hoping there will be another one so he can come again.

I am having Chinese carryout for lunch. My fortune cookie says: Life to you is a dashing and bold adventure.


----------



## cmaliza

Swedenme said:


> No It's not a lot of children have problems with school and should be given help and support . But the parents here who have made the news for going to jail, are usually parents who just can't be bothered to make the effort to get up and get there child to school and they are only sent to jail as a very last resort


~~~I'm wondering if the problem is at home, not school. Is he afraid Bentley is replacing him in his mother's heart? Another possible reason.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Are you cutting down on carbs? My sister did this and I swear she looks like a teenager again she is so thin. Not too thin, but boy did she slim down.


No, it is just that ground meat, (mince) and carrot are far from favourites. If I was presented with them when visiting I would be able to make an exception, but I would not really enjoy what I was eating. It is like when people put sugar in my coffee- I don't like it but I will drink as much as I can, rather than cause offence.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~DCFS may get involved, too.....Dept Children & Family Services...that could have repercussions for the other kids, too. Not something I think they want to get involved with. Once started...it's hard to clear up.


Sadly true, once they are involved, I think they stay that way almost for life.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

What about him visiting with Grandpa for a few minutes everyday after school to discuss the day with lots of praise and "Well done"s of course. Maybe the two little boys so no one feels left out but each has something to share about their day (grandpa too).



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm wondering if the problem is at home, not school. Is he afraid Bentley is replacing him in his mother's heart? Another possible reason.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> I agree about traveling being an education. Instead of reading about it in books you are there experiencing it. It seems Designer's DGD is quite intelligent and able to keep up with studies. I didn't get my college education other than 3 courses in my 30's, but I did get to live in other countries and travel to so many countries that I won't list them all here and meet the people and learn some customs. Visit the historical places, museums and walk in the footsteps of famous people living and dead. This has been my college education but it comes without a degree, so no use out in the world, but made for a rich life.
> 
> Now see, I see you as being one of the many intelligent people on here. You have traveled the world...something many of us on here have never been able to do and you continue to go places some of us have to dream of. I think you are highly educated and extremely talented. Someone many of us admire. I am just a country girl and feel sometimes that my postings are dull and drab whereas your postings say just the right things and show the compassion you feel. Don't ever put my friend down, as you are far better than you see yourself, dear heart.


Daralene is also one of the most humble people around, this is why she constantly doubts herself, I am sure. Yet she has seen so much, and reads voraciously.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> The sinues are bad enough that I think I may have to break down and use the neti pot....it's not my favorite thing and I always think of "water boarding" when I think of it.


LOL! That is certainly one way to describe it.


----------



## sassafras123

Shirley, healing energy sent your way. Hoping you feel better quickly.
Cold hanging on. Think I'll take a nap and then try and respond.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Even without the broken neck he sounds like he was very lucky to survive and with the neck it is a miracle he wasn't paralyzed since they didn't realize it was broken. Yes, he was meant to live and I know you are thankful. Must have been terrible to go through.


yes, definitely not the call a parent wants to get in the middle of the night telling you your son has been airlifted to the hospital and you should come there immediately.
It sure makes you believe in God and the strength of prayer if you didn't before!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I read somewhere if you cook vegetables from the cabbage family without letting them boil, just simmer or fry & there will be no gas.


Great tip. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, babe, my heart goes out to you! What a HUGE fine. My luck was better last summer-- I had paid for the tags, just hadn't put the little sticker. He was able to check (computer) to see that I had paid and I just got a warning. Then had to find stupid sticker.


~~~This is usually my story....where is the silly little sticker!? :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sometimes we all need an advocate, regarding being a patient in the hospital or a child with medical needs at school. BRAVO to all the mom's and dad's who literally save their children's lives, or relatives, spouse, etc., who make sure their loved one in the hospital gets the help they need.


----------



## angelam

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay, I'm not liking this...had to get up from trying to sleep since my nose is all runny and eyes and head hurt and ears are plugged...ugggh, no way can I be coming back down with something. DH had caught the flu but I thought it was the same as what I had so I'd be fine...but he works at the High School so could have brought home something else. He's snoring away and I'm here feeling miserable again....darn...darn...darn. I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired. And of course, there's nothing new on TV..time to try to find a free movie on OnDemand. I was so hoping to get out and get the ingredients for gumbo to make it tomorrow--back to tomato soup and juices.


Hope this doesn't turn out to be anything too nasty, you've had enough crud for this year. Hope you start to feel better very soon.


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> Yeah, I was, too. Guess those stupid cameras have a few downsides, too. At least that was his excuse. Fine still sounds huge.


~~~I'm wondering if you could go before an adjudicant to get it reduced some? We can do that here in Chicago.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay, I'm not liking this...had to get up from trying to sleep since my nose is all runny and eyes and head hurt and ears are plugged...ugggh, no way can I be coming back down with something. DH had caught the flu but I thought it was the same as what I had so I'd be fine...but he works at the High School so could have brought home something else. He's snoring away and I'm here feeling miserable again....darn...darn...darn. I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired. And of course, there's nothing new on TV..time to try to find a free movie on OnDemand. I was so hoping to get out and get the ingredients for gumbo to make it tomorrow--back to tomato soup and juices.


Feel better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> He is hoping there will be another one so he can come again.
> 
> I am having Chinese carryout for lunch. My fortune cookie says: Life to you is a dashing and bold adventure.


I love hearing that he was actually laughing at the KAP gift exchange when Gwen kept getting her gift stolen and that he even participated by stealing one. That is huge, I've never been able to do that, so BRAVO to him. I know it's all in fun so I need to learn.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KatyNora, my condolences on the loss of poor Mick. I guess if he would not get better it is a blessing that the suffering is over as that is so hard on his family too.
Shirley, I hope you start feeling better soon,26 pounds is alot of weight to lose in a relatively short time. I hope things settle down soon.

My sister & BIL travel alot with their kids & sometimes they miss a week of school,I think soon they will have to quit doing this as next year my nephew will be in high school with semesters so missing that much will cause problems. Both kids are excellent students.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> great picture - did grandma knit the red top? wasn't she the one who wore the christening dress our of your wedding gown? --- sam


No, I didn't knit the red top. DD got it at Target on Clearance for $9.

Yes, Arriana is the one who wore the christening dress made from my wedding gown!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> In the past I felt like I was less for not having a degree, but I have learned with age that a degree doesn't give wisdom, but it does open the door for certain careers. :


Cashmeregma, having met you at KAP I would NEVER have guessed you didn't have a college degree! Unfortunately, those degrees do open some career doors.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> You have the prayers for sure Sam. You are stuck in between a rock and a hard place on this matter. I also want to apologize is I sounded so harsh about this. Afterwards I thought ewwwww.....you (meaning ME) sounds so pushy. Certainly didn't mean to be offensive. KNow I will be keeping this in prayer. {{{HUGS}}}


~~~I think several of us are in the same boat....I might guess the group includes many teachers???? Anyway....it is certainly a heart-felt problem, and not necessarily easily solved. This is certainly kept in heart & prayer.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> My youngest who is 18 still let's me cuddle him as he rolls his eyes and says muuuum 😀


My DS needed a snuggle yesterday at Arriana's party!


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> Oh, Happy Birthday from me.


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio

angelam said:


> Beautiful birthday girl! I love the big wide eyes!


And very expressive eyes, they are! She has already mastered the don't even think about it look!


----------



## iamsam

I have friends in Olympia Washington that built a new house - hot water heat in the floor (concrete). their boiler is an on demand water heater - it only heats when needed - their heat bill was around $300 for the year. of course Olympia does not get the extremes of weather some of us get but that type of boiler can save you money.

I questioned the concrete floors - they have two small children - they do have an area rug in the living room but the rest is polished concrete - surprising how good it looks. they have no heat upstairs except in the bathroom - but since heat rises they do get some heat upstairs. personally I would have put heat in the bedrooms. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm glad your house is lovely and warm . Hopefully it will keep the bills down too although mine never did and I've had the new boiler for 3 years now .


----------



## iamsam

children can be so cruel. when I graduated I swore I would never darken those doors again - and I haven't. --- sam



darowil said:


> I hated most of my schooling but wouldn't have thought of ever skipping school. In fact the first day of school I missed in High School was the day my father died- and this was early in my fourth year.
> One PE lesson someone got hold of my socks and cut them in half-and I knew this would be very hard for my paretns to find the money for. But the class were made to collect money to buy me another pair so that part of it was OK. As far as I know they never found out who did it- but it was no mistake that it was me. That was the only time that they beyond what would today be called verbal bullying or harassment.


----------



## cmaliza

Spider said:


> Marking my spot. Will have to read backwards for awhile.
> Have a return story for you, the store I work at as the best or the dumbest return policy. You can bring anything back at any time, last year at Christmas a lady showed up with a decorative throw, afghan type blanket, she had had it six years!!!! No receipt , just brought it back becasue she said she decided she didn't like it. It was so filthy we just took it she got a credit after that long and we threw it in the trash. She admitted she had bought it that long ago. We all had a good laugh over that one.


~~~Back when Marshall Fields was still Marshall Fields, they had that same policy....no matter how long ago you bought something....they would take it back, and fix the issue for you. Ahhh...for the "good ol' days!"


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Got to go fold some laundry.....I think of all household chores folding clothes is the one I like the least.......TTYL


~~~And I find it one of the most soothing! :?


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Thought about leaving out the mushrooms but somehow thought they would be wanted- and while it would work none of us minded them. My niece who had told me a few hours before that one of the few things she doesn't eat are mushroom ate them without complaining (and as she had said that she puts them aside I don't think she was being polite).
> 
> Like your idea in a later post about some olive oil- I like the butter taste so wouldn't want all oil but mixed like you did should work.


I am glad everyone liked it, even with the mushrooms! I quite often use the olive oil combined with butter. You still get the flavor from the butter, but it's better for you this way. And I sometimes don't get the burner turned down quick enough, so if I am using just butter, it will start to burn. If I have used part olive oil, I have a little more time to turn down the temperature!


----------



## iamsam

caren - is that hash on a baked potato? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend where it is -15c/5f at 08:54. A bit chilly but liveable. Sorry I have not been on much life has been busier than normal lately.
> 
> Coffee today is called granny coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to all in need. (((((((((((GROUP HUGS))))))))))))) for all. Have a groovy day!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio

Bulldog said:


> Jeanette, thank you so much for the recipe. I have saved it to file and will surely try.
> 
> Aran, congratulations on your achievement and recognition. Your food excursion sounded interesting and delicious. I would love the fried peanut butter sandwich but afraid my hips could not take it.
> 
> Sonja, I can only imagine the tales from your SIL as I have a teenage granddaughter living with us and hear and see more than I would like.
> 
> Tami, Arianna is a beautiful little girl. My, what beautiful eyes...so big and with long long lashes. She is gonna break a heart someday.


Thank you. She is already stealing hearts!


----------



## iamsam

my oldest daughter home schools - don't get me started - I do not think a trip to the library should be counted as part of the school day and that is only one gripe. the fact that dad was to teach the math which he did when he got home form work - if he was not too tired or they didn't have something planned or something going on at the church. I am going to stop not. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> mmmm, we have a number of parents around who home school- don't know any personally- always a bit concerned if the kids are really socialising- it would be so variable according to the parent.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmm, we have a number of parents around who home school- don't know any personally- always a bit concerned if the kids are really socialising- it would be so variable according to the parent.


Here, the home schooled kids are required to still take PE, ect, and most make arrangements with the schools for this.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> my oldest daughter home schools - don't get me started - I do not think a trip to the library should be counted as part of the school day and that is only one gripe. the fact that dad was to teach the math which he did when he got home form work - if he was not too tired or they didn't have something planned or something going on at the church. I am going to stop not. --- sam


It is this sort of thing that concerns me. It can be so hap-hazard.


----------



## flyty1n

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh thank you and you must know that my favorite people are country people all over the world. Well, I love city people too. Maybe I just love all types of people. Not putting myself down though, must explain that it just makes a difference out in the work field. I would love to have been a nurse and no matter how lovely and well-traveled I am, I am not going to be a nurse without the education. Ended up putting my 2 men through school though and now I just don't have the energy or the will. In the past I felt like I was less for not having a degree, but I have learned with age that a degree doesn't give wisdom, but it does open the door for certain careers. Even with my cold laser, there is only so much I can do as I'm not a doctor or certified. I want to learn but many of the seminars are only open for them. So a degree is useful. But beautiful people like you are much more valuable than a degree, so I thank you so much for the lovely compliment. You've made my day and I hope you have a beautiful one too.
> Edit. I just read where you said your postings are dull :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: Please don't feel that. We love your postings. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You nursed your children and took care of their needs..that is nursing at its finest. You are an intelligent lady, so I am not worried whether you have alphabet letters after your name or not. I am glad for my college education as that is what I sell, but I think your travels must have been most enlightening.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> yeah for heat - tell mr p I have a "come to jesus talk" for him if he turns the radiators down. speaking of radiators - I grew up with them - coal fired hot water - I can hear dad yet - early in the morning shaking the furnace to get the clinkers out and building up the fire again - then I would wait to hear the water start to move - you can hear it - mother always hung my clothes on the radiator so they were nice and warm for me to put on. if I was building a new house I think I would have hot water heat again. --- sam


~~~and the air is not so dry!


----------



## cmaliza

Swedenme said:


> Mine is ironing I hate ironing but I will insist on ironing everything but underwear 😳


~~~my mom even did the underwear...and the rags! :roll:


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> Thanks. They are helpful most of the time. Matthew is in his room giggling at something. Such a welcoming sound to hear.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> If the hospital where Kaye's uncle is is like ours, there's no smoking anywhere on hospital grounds, let alone in the building!! So he would have to quit smoking. And that would probably be a very good thing!!
> Junek


It's the same here. It would be a very good thing for him to quit. I know when DFIL was in for heart surgery, they had him on Nicorette in his IV! It worked too. We did go in and primer and paint the whole house to get rid of the nicotine in the house.


----------



## iamsam

let us know what you thought of the movie. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Now that I have caught up I will wish you all a good morning.
> Another night and morning of coughing.
> I got up and got a shower to get ready for church and Jim said he could not go. He could not sleep last night so he will go to sleep in church if he does. I just put my gown back on and stayed in. I know I should have gone on without him but to be honest we both have had to miss so much because of health, that we are treated differently now. It should not be that way but it is. I will catch the sermon on the internet. I still don't feel good and the cought continues. I will get up earl in the morning and give the doctor's office a call and see if I can be worked in or go to MEA if I can't. I would like for them to do a chest xray. I have had pneumonia in the past. I don't feel anything in my chest but need to make sure.
> I plan to work on my sock legs today. I have to unload the dishwasher and have a load of clothes to do, so should be able to get in some knitting.
> We have a docator's appointment in Madison Tuesday so hoping our baby daughter can meet us for lunch. Then we will see our eye doctor (I so hope he changes my prescription as I have not been able to see out of these). After we see the eye doctor, Jim said maybe we could get in to see American Sniper movie, and then we will end the day with a trip to Sams for a few groceries.
> I pray you all have a wonderful Sunday. It is Sunny out but chilly in the house.
> I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## tami_ohio

Bulldog said:


> I agree about traveling being an education. Instead of reading about it in books you are there experiencing it. It seems Designer's DGD is quite intelligent and able to keep up with studies. I didn't get my college education other than 3 courses in my 30's, but I did get to live in other countries and travel to so many countries that I won't list them all here and meet the people and learn some customs. Visit the historical places, museums and walk in the footsteps of famous people living and dead. This has been my college education but it comes without a degree, so no use out in the world, but made for a rich life.
> 
> Now see, I see you as being one of the many intelligent people on here. You have traveled the world...something many of us on here have never been able to do and you continue to go places some of us have to dream of. I think you are highly educated and extremely talented. Someone many of us admire. I am just a country girl and feel sometimes that my postings are dull and drab whereas your postings say just the right things and show the compassion you feel. Don't ever put my friend down, as you are far better than you see yourself, dear heart.


Betty, please read the last sentence you wrote. YOU are far better than you see yourself! Your posts are never dull, either. You always say the right thing to lift our spirits.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Betty, please read the last sentence you wrote. YOU are far better than you see yourself! Your posts are never dull, either. You always say the right thing to lift our spirits.


And Betty remembers everyone- I am too lazy to try!


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> With all this talk of school going on, I have to admit that I took my boys to school most mornings and I stayed to volunteer at the school until I had to be at work. They only rode the bus home. I did take some time off of work to shadow DS#1 when he was in kindergarten as he was getting sicker as the weeks went on. By the end of the 1st quarter of the school year he would come home and take pain medicine and do his homework. He would then go to bed and sleep all night. He had a bone disease in his left hip so he could not sit on the floor with his legs folded Indian style as they called it here. His teacher made him do it anyway. I did not know this until I shadowed my son for the day. The teacher told me my son had to do it because he was the biggest kid in the class and that I was babying him. I had given the teacher a note from the orthopaedic doctor on the 1st day of school. She must have disposed of it, but I kept a copy of it before giving the school the original note. He also needed to do breathing treatments because the doctor detected the onset of pneumonia and the teacher told me he didn't need that either since her son was asthmatic and she knew what to listen for to determine if he needed the treatment. I advised her that I was following doctors orders and would continue to do so. I had to switch teachers as his refused to comply with my son's medical needs. Once we did that, my son came home from kindergarten and played with his brother and ate dinner with the family as well as did his homework which was less as well. He never did well with art projects due to some of the muscle problems he experienced from some of his medications and the bone disease's impact on his body. He could not run on the playground or in gym although he did run in gym when "required". I did fight that one as well. He would limp terribly after some gym classes. The boys knew that I was there for them when they were doing the right things and that I would support their teachers when the boys did wrong. They learned right from wrong and knew that I did not tolerate bad choices. I took my boys in for testing and got the support that each of them needed. It was so difficult to accept the diagnosis for Matthew's autism, but it helped me to understand why he was different and things would be different for him the rest of his life. I challenge him when I can and step back when I need to.


~~~We have seen the fabulous results of your very caring and thorough parenting! It also shows how important a parent's involvement is in a child's education. In general, the greater the parental involvement, the better & more successful experience for the child. Martin & Matthew are most fortunate to be your children. They have grown into wonderful young men! We aunties are most fortunate to know them, as well. We are the benfactors!


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> My DS needed a snuggle yesterday at Arriana's party!


I LOVE this photo. Can see the special bond.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> You are an awesome mom and I applaud you. That is why you have such amazing sons. I afraid I would have really raised a ruckus concerning that teacher.


~~~yeah...me, too! And as a fellow teacher, I would have been severely embarrassed! Totally unprofessional! Mostly likely shouldn't be a teacher. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## iamsam

sounds like that church needs one of my come to jesus talks. there is no excuse for acting like that - where is the minister?

betty - why don't you try putting vicks on your feet and then wear a pair of socks when you go to bed - everyone say it will quiet the coughing.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Now that I have caught up I will wish you all a good morning.
> Another night and morning of coughing.
> I got up and got a shower to get ready for church and Jim said he could not go. He could not sleep last night so he will go to sleep in church if he does. I just put my gown back on and stayed in. I know I should have gone on without him but to be honest we both have had to miss so much because of health, that we are treated differently now. It should not be that way but it is. I will catch the sermon on the internet. I still don't feel good and the cought continues. I will get up earl in the morning and give the doctor's office a call and see if I can be worked in or go to MEA if I can't. I would like for them to do a chest xray. I have had pneumonia in the past. I don't feel anything in my chest but need to make sure.
> I plan to work on my sock legs today. I have to unload the dishwasher and have a load of clothes to do, so should be able to get in some knitting.
> We have a docator's appointment in Madison Tuesday so hoping our baby daughter can meet us for lunch. Then we will see our eye doctor (I so hope he changes my prescription as I have not been able to see out of these). After we see the eye doctor, Jim said maybe we could get in to see American Sniper movie, and then we will end the day with a trip to Sams for a few groceries.
> I pray you all have a wonderful Sunday. It is Sunny out but chilly in the house.
> I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## iamsam

that is a very good description of your life. lol --- sam



pacer said:


> He is hoping there will be another one so he can come again.
> 
> I am having Chinese carryout for lunch. My fortune cookie says: Life to you is a dashing and bold adventure.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Betty I agree with everything you say about Cashmeregma. I certainly think she is kind, knowledgeable ,and very talented . But I don't agree with what you say about yourself your postings are far from dull and drab , I for one look forward to reading them you always have something kind to say to everyone , you are helpful and encouraging and I hope you continue for a long time to write your posts Sonja


Ditto!


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> The kids are asking me to do that---I have a start at it...but I don't really follow recipes -- I just use them as suggestions. I think I'll write a cook book that's based on what you have on hand...for instance.. I have cooked chicken in refrigerator - beans, chicken stock, tomatoes & chipotle peppers in the pantry -- what can I make with those ingredients. Instead of from Farm to Table, it will be From Pantry to Table. It's important knowing what things (especially spices) go together.


That's a great idea!


----------



## cmaliza

Aran said:


> Sam wondered where I've been. Let me reassure everyone that I'm still around. I just don't always have time to read everyone's posts because I get busy doing other things.
> Thank goodness for the summary.
> 
> I saw that Grandmapaula's DGD has had 4 ear infections in 2 months. I'm wondering if she doesn't have an allergy of some kind. Up to half of all kids who get tubes in their ears really have some kind of allergy. I am one of those people. I got tubes in my ears when I was 11 but continued to have frequent ear infections. I think that I was 41 when friends of mine suggested that I might have a food allergy & that I should start by giving up milk. Sure enough, I am allergic & have regained much of what hearing I lost by giving up dairy from cows (dairy from goats or sheep doesn't bother me). Unfortunately, I still have hearing problems because my left ear has been damaged from all the infections.
> 
> I know that I asked people to hold my Friend Rilma Buckman in the Light because she fell & broke her hip at the age of 99. Please continue to hold her in the Light because she now has MRSA in the hip & is back in the hospital. Doctors couldn't replace Rilma's hip because she was too frail. This means that her walking days are done & she'll have to use a wheelchair or scooter from now on.
> 
> On happier news, a LGBT magazine based in Ohio called "Outlook" wants to publish my poem about the young woman who killed herself right after Christmas & their Feb. issue is going to be about LGBT youth & issues that they face. Another of my poems will be published in my Quaker yearly meeting's publication, "The Bulletin." A friend of mine is the new editor & asked to submit something about water or ice so I sent her one about being baptized by the Holy Spirit. She said, "Reading it feels like having water poured over me." I figure that I can't get higher praise than that. What's even better is that this particular friend teaches writing for a living.
> 
> My current frustrations these days center around a pellet stove my brother & his ex bought for my mom which we can't get to work properly. Unfortunately, neither of them registered it when they bought it & they lost the receipt, so the manufacturer won't honor any warranty. We're still fiddling around with it & trying to get it going. As a result of this, my mom is staying else where, leaving me to take care of her place & feed the kitties & rabbit. I live right behind her house in a separate house so it's not too much work but it's kind of lonely.
> 
> Thanks to Sam for the history about Defiance. I love history, but not as much as my sister Christine, who is currently studying history at Heidelberg College in Tiffin, OH (which is similar in size & history to Defiance.) Christine's computer died so she asked me to take her to a store to buy another one. She chose one of the cheaper lap tops & promptly named it "William" as in William the Conqueror because her last computer was named Harold. I seriously doubt that she'll run out of names for computers, seeing as there's a thousand years of English monarchs between William & Elizabeth II.


~Good to hear from you Aran. I agree, the summaries are wonderful. Prayers for your friend Rilma. Congrats on getting your poems published! Do you have web sites whre we might read them?
What is a pellet stove? Never heard of one.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> That's not right Betty . They should be there asking you if you need help . You just try to look after yourself . Hopefully you will get in to see your doctor and something can be sorted. I hope you get to have your lunch with your daughter. Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

so did my mother - she also ironed her dish towels - I laughed about it once and she said "they look so nice in the drawer" and I asked her how often she opened the drawer to see her nicely ironed dish towels. lol I do miss having my tshirts ironed though. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~my mom even did the underwear...and the rags! :roll:


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Happy happy birthday to Arianna, mommy and g'mom!


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

joyceann said:


> Hello to all:
> 
> As for problems with schools.... I taught 25 years. I was the teacher that would fight for my kids. The behavior problems and government regulations make it to difficult to teach like I want too..


~~~Welcome to the "club"! There are many retired teachers, who miss being able to teach the way we know works. The ability to be creative has been sucked out....really a shame!


----------



## iamsam

hope you washed the wall first. that probably would have gotten rid of most of the smell.

quitting smoking is not easy. I smoked for 40 years - usually a pack a day. it was my best friend - always there - nonjudgemental - made me feel good. that's hard to give up. I thought I would not be able to drink coffee or talk on the phone if I quit. but then I ended up in the hospital unable to breathe - I went in a smoker and came out a nonsmoker - and had no trouble remaining a nonsmoker. every so often I think - ooh - a cigarette would taste good right now - and then it is gone. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> It's the same here. It would be a very good thing for him to quit. I know when DFIL was in for heart surgery, they had him on Nicorette in his IV! It worked too. We did go in and primer and paint the whole house to get rid of the nicotine in the house.


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Here is a picture of the birthday girl!


~~~SO beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> No, it is just that ground meat, (mince) and carrot are far from favourites. If I was presented with them when visiting I would be able to make an exception, but I would not really enjoy what I was eating. It is like when people put sugar in my coffee- I don't like it but I will drink as much as I can, rather than cause offence.


Well if you were at my house I would ask you first, but I would do the same thing as you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Daralene is also one of the most humble people around, this is why she constantly doubts herself, I am sure. Yet she has seen so much, and reads voraciously.


Thank you Julie. Wow, so kind. Honestly though, I just meant about being able to get a job. That is unless I fooled everyone like some of those people and set up an office with a fake degree. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I just hope Betty learns that we love her and her posts.


----------



## agnescr

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Here is a picture of the birthday girl!


what a wee beauty :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> *Brighteyes[/] I was the same way when I first started using a computer almost 30 years ago except I was afraid I would break it somehow. I still get overly cautious when trying a new program or system but just figure I might as well just jump on it.*


*

that's the great thing about system restore :thumbup:*


----------



## Designer1234

*New Workshop happenings* -- please read.

Two new classes in February -- Bonnie's dreambird and

Gypsy creams sweet new bunny- information as to the classes in march too.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-314800-1.html*


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> My DS needed a snuggle yesterday at Arriana's party!


Another beautiful photo you have some handsome men in your family Tami . Did Arriana tire you all out 😀Jordan lets me cuddle him in the house . But barely mutters hello when his friends are there typical teen


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> so did my mother - she also ironed her dish towels - I laughed about it once and she said "they look so nice in the drawer" and I asked her how often she opened the drawer to see her nicely ironed dish towels. lol I do miss having my tshirts ironed though. --- sam


Sam I iron everything except socks and bra's. Couldnt wear un-ironed clothes, like to see freshly ironed bedding too


----------



## Swedenme

cmaliza said:


> ~~~my mom even did the underwear...and the rags! :roll:


That made me laugh not so much the underwear as the rags


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> hope you washed the wall first. that probably would have gotten rid of most of the smell.
> 
> quitting smoking is not easy. I smoked for 40 years - usually a pack a day. it was my best friend - always there - nonjudgemental - made me feel good. that's hard to give up. I thought I would not be able to drink coffee or talk on the phone if I quit. but then I ended up in the hospital unable to breathe - I went in a smoker and came out a nonsmoker - and had no trouble remaining a nonsmoker. every so often I think - ooh - a cigarette would taste good right now - and then it is gone. --- sam


I get a laugh when attending the chest clinic....all the biddies(usually older women) are out side having a last puff, come in to clinic and they are all complaining that they are having bother with their chests, never thinking that the doctors smell the smoke on them


----------



## agnescr

cmaliza said:


> ~Good to hear from you Aran. I agree, the summaries are wonderful. Prayers for your friend Rilma. Congrats on getting your poems published! Do you have web sites whre we might read them?
> What is a pellet stove? Never heard of one.


i will add my congrats on getting poem published and kind thoughts for your friend


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> That incident could certainly have turned out much worse had the friend not been there, how absolutely terrifying.


That's for sure!


----------



## agnescr

cmaliza said:


> ~~~my mom even did the underwear...and the rags! :roll:


that's me ....couldnt put anything away uniorned


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Daralene is also one of the most humble people around, this is why she constantly doubts herself, I am sure. Yet she has seen so much, and reads voraciously.


I so agree! I love both ladies! Both have so much compassion for others (you too, Julie!). And so much knowledge to share!


----------



## Cashmeregma

This is so funny. I've been off posting in the 16th KTP. :XD: :XD: :XD: I'm doing the time travel thing.


----------



## agnescr

Bonnie7591 said:


> I read somewhere if you cook vegetables from the cabbage family without letting them boil, just simmer or fry & there will be no gas.


I have a pan of boiling salted water ready drop in cabbage and cook for approx 5 mins drain add knob of butter and a sprinkling of nutmeg ....mmmm I can eat that on its own and never have any problem with it


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens wrote:
I don't know if it makes much difference, but several of you have commented on Tim's ''shunt.''

Tim actually had a catheter inserted under the skin from the pump in his upper right abdomen around his right side to the spinal cord above his waist. it eventually had to be attached with stitches to hold it in place. The purpose of the equipment was to supply minute, daily doses of baclofen throughout his system to control the spasticity in his body. Tim is a quadriplegic CP individual. The condition also effects his speech and lower digestive and urinary tracts.

As I understand the use of a shunt, the need would have been quite different--for drainage of fluids from a point where they are ''collecting'' for removal from the body.

Ohio Joy


You are right. That is totally different. An answer to prayer but a completely different problem. I hope I didn't upset you when I mentioned my brother not needing his shunt. Both are answers to prayer but what a miracle that he is existing without the need for that medication now. I apologize sincerely.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> let us know what you thought of the movie. --- sam


DN was in the Navy. He just saw it, and thought it was great. And he would have picked it apart for authenticity, too! It is not something I think I could watch, tho.


----------



## agnescr

tami_ohio said:


> My DS needed a snuggle yesterday at Arriana's party!


tami that is a lovely photo x


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> And Betty remembers everyone- I am too lazy to try!


Julie, I don't think you are! You always mention everyone in your own way, as do I.


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We have seen the fabulous results of your very caring and thorough parenting! It also shows how important a parent's involvement is in a child's education. In general, the greater the parental involvement, the better & more successful experience for the child. Martin & Matthew are most fortunate to be your children. They have grown into wonderful young men! We aunties are most fortunate to know them, as well. We are the benfactors!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> I LOVE this photo. Can see the special bond.


He's my boy! We are very much alike, in most ways. However, he does have a lot of his dad in him! And it always seems to surprise me when it shows!  He is a big boy (man) at 27. He is 6'2" and around 250#. Big and can be intimidating if he is not careful. He can get that look and presence that says "think twice about what you are going to do, because I will not let you get away with it!" And don't even disrespect a female! If he catches you, you won't ever do it again. He is very protective, and has always been, tho never exposed to abuse. He was very protective of the girls in school, also.


----------



## agnescr

Swedenme said:


> Betty I agree with everything you say about Cashmeregma. I certainly think she is kind, knowledgeable ,and very talented . But I don't agree with what you say about yourself your postings are far from dull and drab , I for one look forward to reading them you always have something kind to say to everyone , you are helpful and encouraging and I hope you continue for a long time to write your posts Sonja


I have to agree with everything in Sonja's post, Betty stop putting yourself down we all enjoy your posts and will continue to do so


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> sounds like that church needs one of my come to jesus talks. there is no excuse for acting like that - where is the minister?
> 
> betty - why don't you try putting vicks on your feet and then wear a pair of socks when you go to bed - everyone say it will quiet the coughing.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

RookieRetiree said:


> The sinues are bad enough that I think I may have to break down and use the neti pot....it's not my favorite thing and I always think of "water boarding" when I think of it.


my eldest DD swears by her netti pot says its one of the best things she has bought


----------



## Gweniepooh

No, we didn't get money back or the chair repaired. Like I said,we just don't go with Lazyboy and that particular store closed. 

Little unwelcomed excitement here this morning. Hannah, my youngest DD, got up and said she wasn't feeling well and sounded congested; said her throat was sore. Few minutes later she went into the kitchen. Thank goodness her dad was in there too. She was on her phone with her boyfriend when she abruptly told him she had to go she was feeling sick. She then promptly passed out and DH said it looked like she was having a seizure. We called 911 for an ambulance. I quickly dressed (was in PJs) and went out onto front porch to wait for them while DH got a cold towel and was kneeling by DD with the towel on her head. Took forever for the EMTs to arrive; dispatcher and transposed our address numbers and they couldn't find us. Thank goodness I was out in the yard by then waving my arms to flag them down. Anyway, they check her out after helping her to the sofa and vitals were perfectly fine and she had not signs of having had a seizure and no fever. They no sooner were walking out the door when she started to throw up. Check her again and vitals still okay. With no fever they do not think it is the flu. Said to give her plenty of fluids and to make sure she ate something today. She has thrown up only one more since then. Still no fever thank goodness. DH said we will continue t monitor her and if anything changes negatively we will take her to urgent care. Sydney was so anxious about her when she passed out he kept licking her feet which she says is what helped her to come to. Whew! What a morning and thank God she probably just has a bug. She said one of the other employees at work was sick so she probably caught this/whatever from her. 

DH, DD, & I just finished watching the new version movie Godzilla.
It was okay, but the filming itself was so dark. I know a good bit of the movie was suppose to be at night but good grief you need to be able to see the scenes. Also, I always thought of Godzilla as a "bad" character but in this version Gozilla "saves the day". Glad it didn't cost anything to watch it.


----------



## Designer1234

agnescr said:


> I have to agree with everything in Sonja's post, Betty stop putting yourself down we all enjoy your posts and will continue to do so


Betty -I agree - I watch for your posts and enjoy everyone. You are a kind, loving woman. Please accept yourself for who you are - we all know who you are and we love, respect and thankyou for being such a wonderful friend to us all. Shirley


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> hope you washed the wall first. that probably would have gotten rid of most of the smell.
> 
> quitting smoking is not easy. I smoked for 40 years - usually a pack a day. it was my best friend - always there - nonjudgemental - made me feel good. that's hard to give up. I thought I would not be able to drink coffee or talk on the phone if I quit. but then I ended up in the hospital unable to breathe - I went in a smoker and came out a nonsmoker - and had no trouble remaining a nonsmoker. every so often I think - ooh - a cigarette would taste good right now - and then it is gone. --- sam


It has been many years. With the kids being little at the time, I only got in on the painting part later in the day. We were told that washing the walls would only get rid of some of it, and we would have to primer the walls so that the nicotine didn't bleed thru the paint.


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> He's my boy! We are very much alike, in most ways. However, he does have a lot of his dad in him! And it always seems to surprise me when it shows!  He is a big boy (man) at 27. He is 6'2" and around 250#. Big and can be intimidating if he is not careful. He can get that look and presence that says "think twice about what you are going to do, because I will not let you get away with it!" And don't even disrespect a female! If he catches you, you won't ever do it again. He is very protective, and has always been, tho never exposed to abuse. He was very protective of the girls in school, also.


He sounds so wonderful. Did he go into police work like his dad?


----------



## tami_ohio

agnescr said:


> what a wee beauty :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## RookieRetiree

tami_ohio said:


> DN was in the Navy. He just saw it, and thought it was great. And he would have picked it apart for authenticity, too! It is not something I think I could watch, tho.


One of my brothers was sent to Korea (early 70's) and he was along the DMZ as a sniper...I'll be very interested in hearing what he has to say. There are a couple of other movies out that I want to see.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ah yes.....the entitled ones....good for your DH in standing his ground and saying NO.


Cashmeregma said:


> Gweniepooh wrote:
> Here in Georgia a parent can be fined, go to jail, or both. Heidi really needs to get firm with him. It will be even harder when he is a teen if she allows this to continue and education is so important. I know I'm sounding bossy but I feel so strongly about this.
> 
> My husband faces parents like this who have gotten away with lots for their children all through school and when they come to college they think they can do it again. It is a big shock for them when they come to my husband saying my son had this to do or that and let him have his degree anyway and DH says a black and white NO. He has to complete the requirements or no degree. They are in shock. All along their money, in this case, has had influence and their child's immense talent allowed them to do as they wanted. If they get a professor or boss like DH they are in for a big shock. I don't know if this young man ever did get his degree or not. Think he stubbornly feels he should have it without doing the required work and probably supported by his mother. He is talented that he will get work anyway but not the degree. This is even after taking DH and I out for dinner and being so friendly with us when the son started school, thinking it would pave an easier road I guess.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Another beautiful photo you have some handsome men in your family Tami . Did Arriana tire you all out 😀Jordan lets me cuddle him in the house . But barely mutters hello when his friends are there typical teen


Yes, she did! She always does, as do her brother and cousins! DS always gave/gives me a hug, no matter who is around when he wants to! Teen or not. He never went thru the not wanting to show his affection like most boys do.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Go for it Rookie. I sure would purchase such a cookbook. I am ignorate on what spices go with what (except for very common basics) and would really benefit. 


RookieRetiree said:


> The kids are asking me to do that---I have a start at it...but I don't really follow recipes -- I just use them as suggestions. I think I'll write a cook book that's based on what you have on hand...for instance.. I have cooked chicken in refrigerator - beans, chicken stock, tomatoes & chipotle peppers in the pantry -- what can I make with those ingredients. Instead of from Farm to Table, it will be From Pantry to Table. It's important knowing what things (especially spices) go together.


----------



## cmaliza

budasha said:


> I used to love school until one day someone carved my name in the washroom wall for which I was blamed. Although I denied doing it, the teacher didn't believe me and made me carve pictures in a piece of wood for a long time. I remember her telling the class that they shouldn't talk to me. I was traumatized. My parents didn't talk to the teacher. Years later, I learned that someone admitted to doing the carving but no one ever apologized.


~~~SO sorry....not really any appropriate behaviors on the part of adults. When my kids came across adults who did not behave appropriately, I would just tell them to learn how NOT to behave themselves. Somehow make it a "positive" learning experience.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> No, we didn't get money back or the chair repaired. Like I said,we just don't go with Lazyboy and that particular store closed.
> 
> Little unwelcomed excitement here this morning. Hannah, my youngest DD, got up and said she wasn't feeling well and sounded congested; said her throat was sore. Few minutes later she went into the kitchen. Thank goodness her dad was in there too. She was on her phone with her boyfriend when she abruptly told him she had to go she was feeling sick. She then promptly passed out and DH said it looked like she was having a seizure. We called 911 for an ambulance. I quickly dressed (was in PJs) and went out onto front porch to wait for them while DH got a cold towel and was kneeling by DD with the towel on her head. Took forever for the EMTs to arrive; dispatcher and transposed our address numbers and they couldn't find us. Thank goodness I was out in the yard by then waving my arms to flag them down. Anyway, they check her out after helping her to the sofa and vitals were perfectly fine and she had not signs of having had a seizure and no fever. They no sooner were walking out the door when she started to throw up. Check her again and vitals still okay. With no fever they do not think it is the flu. Said to give her plenty of fluids and to make sure she ate something today. She has thrown up only one more since then. Still no fever thank goodness. DH said we will continue t monitor her and if anything changes negatively we will take her to urgent care. Sydney was so anxious about her when she passed out he kept licking her feet which she says is what helped her to come to. Whew! What a morning and thank God she probably just has a bug. She said one of the other employees at work was sick so she probably caught this/whatever from her.
> 
> DH, DD, & I just finished watching the new version movie Godzilla.
> It was okay, but the filming itself was so dark. I know a good bit of the movie was suppose to be at night but good grief you need to be able to see the scenes. Also, I always thought of Godzilla as a "bad" character but in this version Gozilla "saves the day". Glad it didn't cost anything to watch it.


So glad daughter is ok. Phew, that was scary for sure and good thing you went out and were waving them in since they got the address wrong. Not a fun morning and probably added 10 yrs.
Hope she is soon feeling better.

I don't like all these dark movies filmed so that you can't even see them. Seems to be a new fad. A movie is something you should be able to see. :roll:


----------



## tami_ohio

agnescr said:


> Sam I iron everything except socks and bra's. Couldnt wear un-ironed clothes, like to see freshly ironed bedding too


And I only iron when I have no choice! I do like the look of nicely ironed clothes. I never learned the knack of it. Even when I did iron clothes. Mom always had the sprinkler to sprinkle the clothes with, and I remember her having a plastic bag of clothes in the refrigerator for some reason, before she ironed them. Maybe it was to keep the wet clothes from mildewing in the heat before she had time to iron them?


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> This is so funny. I've been off posting in the 16th KTP. :XD: :XD: :XD: I'm doing the time travel thing.


I did it Friday night until I was all caught up!


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is very scary and I hope she is doing okay now...that's exactly how I feel when I have the stomach flu == the electrolytes get all out of whack (from either vomiting or diarrhea). Pump plenty of fluids into her and lots of rest....


Gweniepooh said:


> No, we didn't get money back or the chair repaired. Like I said,we just don't go with Lazyboy and that particular store closed.
> 
> Little unwelcomed excitement here this morning. Hannah, my youngest DD, got up and said she wasn't feeling well and sounded congested; said her throat was sore. Few minutes later she went into the kitchen. Thank goodness her dad was in there too. She was on her phone with her boyfriend when she abruptly told him she had to go she was feeling sick. She then promptly passed out and DH said it looked like she was having a seizure. We called 911 for an ambulance. I quickly dressed (was in PJs) and went out onto front porch to wait for them while DH got a cold towel and was kneeling by DD with the towel on her head. Took forever for the EMTs to arrive; dispatcher and transposed our address numbers and they couldn't find us. Thank goodness I was out in the yard by then waving my arms to flag them down. Anyway, they check her out after helping her to the sofa and vitals were perfectly fine and she had not signs of having had a seizure and no fever. They no sooner were walking out the door when she started to throw up. Check her again and vitals still okay. With no fever they do not think it is the flu. Said to give her plenty of fluids and to make sure she ate something today. She has thrown up only one more since then. Still no fever thank goodness. DH said we will continue t monitor her and if anything changes negatively we will take her to urgent care. Sydney was so anxious about her when she passed out he kept licking her feet which she says is what helped her to come to. Whew! What a morning and thank God she probably just has a bug. She said one of the other employees at work was sick so she probably caught this/whatever from her.
> 
> DH, DD, & I just finished watching the new version movie Godzilla.
> It was okay, but the filming itself was so dark. I know a good bit of the movie was suppose to be at night but good grief you need to be able to see the scenes. Also, I always thought of Godzilla as a "bad" character but in this version Gozilla "saves the day". Glad it didn't cost anything to watch it.


----------



## tami_ohio

agnescr said:


> I have a pan of boiling salted water ready drop in cabbage and cook for approx 5 mins drain add knob of butter and a sprinkling of nutmeg ....mmmm I can eat that on its own and never have any problem with it


Nutmeg on cabbage? I never thought of that. Hmmm, I have a head in the fridge. Have you tried slicing it in about 1" thick slices, drizzling with olive oil, and some salt and pepper, then roasting for about 20 minutes? Mmmm!


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, I don't think you are! You always mention everyone in your own way, as do I.


Oh no Julie, now you put yourself down at the end too. I think it is a female thing and something we all do. My goodness, your memory is fantastic and you remember names and people. Now I'm trying not to say how I do in comparison. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Too funny, it's hard not to do it.


----------



## tami_ohio

agnescr said:


> tami that is a lovely photo x


Thank you


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> No, we didn't get money back or the chair repaired. Like I said,we just don't go with Lazyboy and that particular store closed.
> 
> Little unwelcomed excitement here this morning. Hannah, my youngest DD, got up and said she wasn't feeling well and sounded congested; said her throat was sore. Few minutes later she went into the kitchen. Thank goodness her dad was in there too. She was on her phone with her boyfriend when she abruptly told him she had to go she was feeling sick. She then promptly passed out and DH said it looked like she was having a seizure. We called 911 for an ambulance. I quickly dressed (was in PJs) and went out onto front porch to wait for them while DH got a cold towel and was kneeling by DD with the towel on her head. Took forever for the EMTs to arrive; dispatcher and transposed our address numbers and they couldn't find us. Thank goodness I was out in the yard by then waving my arms to flag them down. Anyway, they check her out after helping her to the sofa and vitals were perfectly fine and she had not signs of having had a seizure and no fever. They no sooner were walking out the door when she started to throw up. Check her again and vitals still okay. With no fever they do not think it is the flu. Said to give her plenty of fluids and to make sure she ate something today. She has thrown up only one more since then. Still no fever thank goodness. DH said we will continue t monitor her and if anything changes negatively we will take her to urgent care. Sydney was so anxious about her when she passed out he kept licking her feet which she says is what helped her to come to. Whew! What a morning and thank God she probably just has a bug. She said one of the other employees at work was sick so she probably caught this/whatever from her.
> 
> DH, DD, & I just finished watching the new version movie Godzilla.
> It was okay, but the filming itself was so dark. I know a good bit of the movie was suppose to be at night but good grief you need to be able to see the scenes. Also, I always thought of Godzilla as a "bad" character but in this version Gozilla "saves the day". Glad it didn't cost anything to watch it.


That's certainly some excitement you could do without. I hope your DD is feeling better by now and this bug or whatever it turns out to be passes quickly. Please try not to catch it yourself!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> No, we didn't get money back or the chair repaired. Like I said,we just don't go with Lazyboy and that particular store closed.
> 
> Little unwelcomed excitement here this morning. Hannah, my youngest DD, got up and said she wasn't feeling well and sounded congested; said her throat was sore. Few minutes later she went into the kitchen. Thank goodness her dad was in there too. She was on her phone with her boyfriend when she abruptly told him she had to go she was feeling sick. She then promptly passed out and DH said it looked like she was having a seizure. We called 911 for an ambulance. I quickly dressed (was in PJs) and went out onto front porch to wait for them while DH got a cold towel and was kneeling by DD with the towel on her head. Took forever for the EMTs to arrive; dispatcher and transposed our address numbers and they couldn't find us. Thank goodness I was out in the yard by then waving my arms to flag them down. Anyway, they check her out after helping her to the sofa and vitals were perfectly fine and she had not signs of having had a seizure and no fever. They no sooner were walking out the door when she started to throw up. Check her again and vitals still okay. With no fever they do not think it is the flu. Said to give her plenty of fluids and to make sure she ate something today. She has thrown up only one more since then. Still no fever thank goodness. DH said we will continue t monitor her and if anything changes negatively we will take her to urgent care. Sydney was so anxious about her when she passed out he kept licking her feet which she says is what helped her to come to. Whew! What a morning and thank God she probably just has a bug. She said one of the other employees at work was sick so she probably caught this/whatever from her.
> 
> DH, DD, & I just finished watching the new version movie Godzilla.
> It was okay, but the filming itself was so dark. I know a good bit of the movie was suppose to be at night but good grief you need to be able to see the scenes. Also, I always thought of Godzilla as a "bad" character but in this version Gozilla "saves the day". Glad it didn't cost anything to watch it.


Gwen, how scary! I will keep Hannah in my prayers. I hope there will be no more seizures. I hope she will see the dr. tomorrow, also. It also concerns me that Sydney was so concerned. He is a very smart dog, licking her feet to help her come to. Is he keeping watch on her now?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Awwwww....that is such a sweet picture. Once your baby always your baby.


tami_ohio said:


> My DS needed a snuggle yesterday at Arriana's party!


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> Betty -I agree - I watch for your posts and enjoy everyone. You are a kind, loving woman. Please accept yourself for who you are - we all know who you are and we love, respect and thankyou for being such a wonderful friend to us all. Shirley


Shirley it's good to see you back on here and posting. I'm sorry you are still feeling below par and hope you can get your strength back before long. I'm sure your big move and then kidney infection has taken a bigger toll on you than you realised. Take care and rest as much as you can.


----------



## tami_ohio

Designer1234 said:


> Betty -I agree - I watch for your posts and enjoy everyone. You are a kind, loving woman. Please accept yourself for who you are - we all know who you are and we love, respect and thankyou for being such a wonderful friend to us all. Shirley


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> Sam, this is the website for the Coroll Wild Horses:www:corollawildhorses.com. There's a place to order their calendars. The 2016 calendars will go on sale next fall. I belong to their FaceBook page and they said a few days ago that the 2015 calendars are still for sale. One of my sister's pictures is in that one, too.
> She gave my daughter's and I one of the calendars for Christmas. There are some beautiful shots of the horses!
> Junek


~~~I gave a 2015 calendar to my DDIL for Christmas, She is very much in love with horses and horseback riding. She loves the calendar! Some very stunning photos! I suspect she will find one of these calendars under the tree every year in the future. In addition, the organization works to preserve wild horses, which is also near and dear to her heart. A feel good present! At least one present to each person each year is a donation to an organization that person cares about (eg Heifer International, Coroll Wild Horses, WWF, Audubon, etc. etc.). Getting a calendar is a bit of a bonus for the donation.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'll come scrub your floors then if you'll come fold my laundry! LOL


cmaliza said:


> ~~~And I find it one of the most soothing! :?


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> He sounds so wonderful. Did he go into police work like his dad?


No. Neither one are in police work. DH is an industrial electrician, and now an infrared thermographer. Jason is a cake decorator part time, and is working as grounds keeper at a senior living complex, clearing snow, right now. In summer, he will be doing grass cutting, and other grounds work. He loves to bake.


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm about 15 pages behind but wanted to express my condolences to all of Mick's family. I am saddened that the family has lost him but at least he is no longer suffering.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> One of my brothers was sent to Korea (early 70's) and he was along the DMZ as a sniper...I'll be very interested in hearing what he has to say. There are a couple of other movies out that I want to see.


DN said that after watching American Sniper, he started watching Full Metal Jacket right after it. Had American Sniper not been accurate, I know he would have been very vocal about it. Instead, he said it was quite accurate.


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> :thumbup: And we are so glad your friend was there at the right time!


~~~Absolutely!!! But, I understand not laughing about it even today. When I was about 10 years old, I sat in a lawn chaise and it collapsed on me with me tangled up inside...my brother (bless his heart!) laughed his head off...and would not help me get out of the mess until he had taken a picture! PFUI! I still don't find it funny. :thumbdown: Sometimes I just don't have a sense of humor!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Ah yes.....the entitled ones....good for your DH in standing his ground and saying NO.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Aran, congratulations on your poem's success. It is a wonderful contribution to the community and helps people be more aware. Good on you.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Awwwww....that is such a sweet picture. Once your baby always your baby.


Yes! He has always been a momma's boy, but in all the best ways.


----------



## Aran

Cashmeregma said:


> That place sounds so great. I would love to eat there. If I were closer I do the same thing Aran with making something lovely, but just a little much. It keeps growing as I keep adding. You sound like a marvelous cook and so glad you and your sister shared such a lovely meal together.


Boy do I have you fooled. Sometimes I cook because I enjoy it, but I know people who enjoy cooking WAY more than I do (including many of the people here). I rarely make recipes as they're written, but I have discovered that I'm pretty good at making soup & a few other select dishes.

I'm not sure if Rilma's MRSA is inside or outside; I'm thinking that it must inside because the docs might have to go in & clean it out.

As for Candice (my friend who was savagely attacked), physically, I think that she's okay; I can tell you that she's had the wires taken off of her jaws. She's not doing too good otherwise. She's going to move to Florida soon to put some distance between her & Toledo.

I learned that another friend of mine, Angie, is in the hospital because of 2 wounds that aren't healing. Angie has had health problems her whole life but is a really wonderful person who happens to be married to a good friend of mine, Skylar. Today at Quaker Meeting, I had a powerful vision of Angie & Rilma being completely surrounded by the Light. I pulled other people who need healing into the Light as well,but none were completely surrounded like Rilma & Angie were. It was almost as if I was in a Meeting for Healing & very powerful.


----------



## Gweniepooh

It is hard to quit smoking. I was a 2-3 pack a day smoker for close to 15 years. Got very sick and couldn't smoke so quit cold turkey. Now I absolutely can not stand the smell of it. DH smoke maybe a pack a day (was a much heavier smoker). He quit for 4 years and then started back. He does NOT smoke at the house or on our property nor in my car. When we married before I move in my oldest DD and I scrubbed all the walls with a water & bleach solution and washed all curtains. It looked and smelled so much better. Then we painted.



thewren said:


> hope you washed the wall first. that probably would have gotten rid of most of the smell.
> 
> quitting smoking is not easy. I smoked for 40 years - usually a pack a day. it was my best friend - always there - nonjudgemental - made me feel good. that's hard to give up. I thought I would not be able to drink coffee or talk on the phone if I quit. but then I ended up in the hospital unable to breathe - I went in a smoker and came out a nonsmoker - and had no trouble remaining a nonsmoker. every so often I think - ooh - a cigarette would taste good right now - and then it is gone. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme

I've finished the hat I was knitting still don't know wether I like it or not But I have some yarn left over so think Im going to make either socks or booties to go with it .that s if I can stop my eyes from watering . I'm watching call the midwife and the baby has just died


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sounds like an fine upstanding young man. Quite nice looking too from the photo. 


tami_ohio said:


> He's my boy! We are very much alike, in most ways. However, he does have a lot of his dad in him! And it always seems to surprise me when it shows!  He is a big boy (man) at 27. He is 6'2" and around 250#. Big and can be intimidating if he is not careful. He can get that look and presence that says "think twice about what you are going to do, because I will not let you get away with it!" And don't even disrespect a female! If he catches you, you won't ever do it again. He is very protective, and has always been, tho never exposed to abuse. He was very protective of the girls in school, also.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh yes....he (Sydney) has either stayed on the floor next to the sofa where she is sleeping or even curled up next to her on the sofa. He loves his Hannah. He is very protective of her. Last week while running with him on his leash she tripped on something and fell cutting her one hand and knee up. She dropped the leash as she fell and he came running back to her and started licking her wounds.


tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, how scary! I will keep Hannah in my prayers. I hope there will be no more seizures. I hope she will see the dr. tomorrow, also. It also concerns me that Sydney was so concerned. He is a very smart dog, licking her feet to help her come to. Is he keeping watch on her now?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Meant to comment on your poem earlier. Ditto on Sorlenna's wording.


Sorlenna said:


> Aran, congratulations on your poem's success. It is a wonderful contribution to the community and helps people be more aware. Good on you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh, didn't mean it as a negative "he's a momma's boy" just that how sweet he loves his momma and isn't afraid to show it. My grandsons are that way with their mom too. Hope they always will be.


tami_ohio said:


> Yes! He has always been a momma's boy, but in all the best ways.


----------



## Gweniepooh

What an awesome experience "pulling them into the light". By the way I LOVE the new avatar picture. Looks great.
I am saddened that Candice feels she must leave the area due to that horrible attack. I will pray for her that she finds peace where ever she "lands" and can move forward in a positive light. Will also be praying for Rilma and Angie.


Aran said:


> Boy do I have you fooled. Sometimes I cook because I enjoy it, but I know people who enjoy cooking WAY more than I do (including many of the people here). I rarely make recipes as they're written, but I have discovered that I'm pretty good at making soup & a few other select dishes.
> 
> I'm not sure if Rilma's MRSA is inside or outside; I'm thinking that it must inside because the docs might have to go in & clean it out.
> 
> As for Candice (my friend who was savagely attacked), physically, I think that she's okay; I can tell you that she's had the wires taken off of her jaws. She's not doing too good otherwise. She's going to move to Florida soon to put some distance between her & Toledo.
> 
> I learned that another friend of mine, Angie, is in the hospital because of 2 wounds that aren't healing. Angie has had health problems her whole life but is a really wonderful person who happens to be married to a good friend of mine, Skylar. Today at Quaker Meeting, I had a powerful vision of Angie & Rilma being completely surrounded by the Light. I pulled other people who need healing into the Light as well,but none were completely surrounded like Rilma & Angie were. It was almost as if I was in a Meeting for Healing & very powerful.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Picture????


Swedenme said:


> I've finished the hat I was knitting still don't know wether I like it or not But I have some yarn left over so think Im going to make either socks or booties to go with it .that s if I can stop my eyes from watering . I'm watching call the midwife and the baby has just died


----------



## tami_ohio

Aran said:


> Boy do I have you fooled. Sometimes I cook because I enjoy it, but I know people who enjoy cooking WAY more than I do (including many of the people here). I rarely make recipes as they're written, but I have discovered that I'm pretty good at making soup & a few other select dishes.
> 
> I'm not sure if Rilma's MRSA is inside or outside; I'm thinking that it must inside because the docs might have to go in & clean it out.
> 
> As for Candice (my friend who was savagely attacked), physically, I think that she's okay; I can tell you that she's had the wires taken off of her jaws. She's not doing too good otherwise. She's going to move to Florida soon to put some distance between her & Toledo.
> 
> I learned that another friend of mine, Angie, is in the hospital because of 2 wounds that aren't healing. Angie has had health problems her whole life but is a really wonderful person who happens to be married to a good friend of mine, Skylar. Today at Quaker Meeting, I had a powerful vision of Angie & Rilma being completely surrounded by the Light. I pulled other people who need healing into the Light as well,but none were completely surrounded like Rilma & Angie were. It was almost as if I was in a Meeting for Healing & very powerful.


I will continue to keep Candice and Rilma in my prayers, and add Angie as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Going to go knit a bit. Almost finished the Wheatland basket......


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> No, we didn't get money back or the chair repaired. Like I said,we just don't go with Lazyboy and that particular store closed.
> 
> Little unwelcomed excitement here this morning. Hannah, my youngest DD, got up and said she wasn't feeling well and sounded congested; said her throat was sore. Few minutes later she went into the kitchen. Thank goodness her dad was in there too. She was on her phone with her boyfriend when she abruptly told him she had to go she was feeling sick. She then promptly passed out and DH said it looked like she was having a seizure. We called 911 for an ambulance. I quickly dressed (was in PJs) and went out onto front porch to wait for them while DH got a cold towel and was kneeling by DD with the towel on her head. Took forever for the EMTs to arrive; dispatcher and transposed our address numbers and they couldn't find us. Thank goodness I was out in the yard by then waving my arms to flag them down. Anyway, they check her out after helping her to the sofa and vitals were perfectly fine and she had not signs of having had a seizure and no fever. They no sooner were walking out the door when she started to throw up. Check her again and vitals still okay. With no fever they do not think it is the flu. Said to give her plenty of fluids and to make sure she ate something today. She has thrown up only one more since then. Still no fever thank goodness. DH said we will continue t monitor her and if anything changes negatively we will take her to urgent care. Sydney was so anxious about her when she passed out he kept licking her feet which she says is what helped her to come to. Whew! What a morning and thank God she probably just has a bug. She said one of the other employees at work was sick so she probably caught this/whatever from her.
> 
> DH, DD, & I just finished watching the new version movie Godzilla.
> It was okay, but the filming itself was so dark. I know a good bit of the movie was suppose to be at night but good grief you need to be able to see the scenes. Also, I always thought of Godzilla as a "bad" character but in this version Gozilla "saves the day". Glad it didn't cost anything to watch it.


I'm sorry you had a scary afternoon I know exactly how it feels as my youngest had a seizure when he was 16 and scared my husband witless it's horrible to see your children so ill . I hope your daughter gets better soon

Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like an fine upstanding young man. Quite nice looking too from the photo.


I think so. This is a pic of DH and DS the day DS got married Oct. 2013


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes....he (Sydney) has either stayed on the floor next to the sofa where she is sleeping or even curled up next to her on the sofa. He loves his Hannah. He is very protective of her. Last week while running with him on his leash she tripped on something and fell cutting her one hand and knee up. She dropped the leash as she fell and he came running back to her and started licking her wounds.


Sydney is a good boy, even if he does eat the furniture and steal the ham! He knows something is wrong.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, didn't mean it as a negative "he's a momma's boy" just that how sweet he loves his momma and isn't afraid to show it. My grandsons are that way with their mom too. Hope they always will be.


I know you didn't Gwen! Don't worry.


----------



## agnescr

tami_ohio said:


> Nutmeg on cabbage? I never thought of that. Hmmm, I have a head in the fridge. Have you tried slicing it in about 1" thick slices, drizzling with olive oil, and some salt and pepper, then roasting for about 20 minutes? Mmmm!


Sounds good......... :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Well if you were at my house I would ask you first, but I would do the same thing as you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

KatyNora said:


> Dear KTP friends, I'm sorry to have to tell you that my dear nephew Mick has passed from this world, hopefully to an even greater one. I don't expect I'll be following the tea party very closely for a few days, but I know I can count on this wonderful group to help send Mick on his journey with love, prayer, poetry, and song, each in your own special way, and I thank you now for that help. Love you all.


~~~I'm sure he will be missed, but grateful for release from pain & suffering. Prayers are with you and all the family.


----------



## tami_ohio

agnescr said:


> Sounds good......... :thumbup:


It is!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie. Wow, so kind. Honestly though, I just meant about being able to get a job. That is unless I fooled everyone like some of those people and set up an office with a fake degree. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I just hope Betty learns that we love her and her posts.


Betty comes through as very caring, if a little hard on herself- I hope our loving her can help that one!


----------



## agnescr

Swedenme said:


> I've finished the hat I was knitting still don't know wether I like it or not But I have some yarn left over so think Im going to make either socks or booties to go with it .that s if I can stop my eyes from watering . I'm watching call the midwife and the baby has just died


Awww I forgot that was on....iplayer next


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Sam I iron everything except socks and bra's. Couldnt wear un-ironed clothes, like to see freshly ironed bedding too


Oh dear! better not tell you what happens at my house!


----------



## agnescr

tami_ohio said:


> I think so. This is a pic of DH and DS the day DS got married Oct. 2013


Good looking guys .......the both of them :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Betty comes through as very caring, if a little hard on herself- I hope our loving her can help that one!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I so agree! I love both ladies! Both have so much compassion for others (you too, Julie!). And so much knowledge to share!


This tired person, feels a bit short on compassion when in that state, though. I have been aware of being less than sympathetic lately. Can I blame that one on the heat of Summer?


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! better not tell you what happens at my house!


Each to their own Julie.......... R.S.M for father and boarding school education


----------



## tami_ohio

agnescr said:


> Good looking guys .......the both of them :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> This tired person, feels a bit short on compassion when in that state, though. I have been aware of being less than sympathetic lately. Can I blame that one on the heat of Summer?


You sure can. I don't tolerate heat to well myself.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, I don't think you are! You always mention everyone in your own way, as do I.


Thanks Tami- I am just feeling a bit jaded and frazzled today, I think.


----------



## agnescr

right caught up last 20 pages now to check the middle of TP, or maybe call the midwife in iplayer and rest of TP tomorrow


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> I just read about a school somewhere in the States that will fail a child if more than two weeks are missed unless there is proof of a sickness or hospital visit.
> 
> Hayleys school here and the one in Calgary she attended never seemed to have a problem with her being absent because of a cold or because they were taking off on a holiday. Both my son and his wife are Air Canada Employees and seem to feel it is okay to just take off. She also misses a lot of school. The Teacher told us when I picked her up one day that she is an excellent student and has never failed a test yet. However I wonder who those who are not good students do with unlimited absences allowed. It makes me wonder whether children who attend those type of schools will feel that they can 'take off' from a class or work with no feelings of responsibility. They ever seem to think there is any reason why she can't go. She has traveled all over the world with them, so who knows if I am correct.
> 
> =================
> I am not recuperating very quickly -- I am slowly getting better but it sure is taking a long time to feel less weak and get my appetite back. I have lost 26 pounds since Nov.15 and I seem to be slowly losing more weight.
> 
> I have a couple of appointments and will just have to go with the flow, visit the specialists and see if they come up with anything. I just can't seem to get my energy back after the kidney infection as well as the darned diverticulosis problems.
> 
> Oh well - I do know that I am much better off than a lot of people much younger than I am.
> 
> Very interesting info on Defiance Sam. I hope you are feeling better. Shirley


~~~Designer, so glad to hear from you. Wish you were healing faster than it seems. We'll keep the "get well soon" vibes & thoughts coming your way.

Here in Chicago, if a student does not attend a certain number of days of school, retention is an option. Also, going on vacation is not considered an excused absence, so the student is considered truant. Most teachers are quite willing to put work packages together for a student who will be missing a number of days. Good students do get more leeway than those who are struggling academically. But, again, the school's finances are tied to attendance rates....so all unexcused absences are frowned upon.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> No, we didn't get money back or the chair repaired. Like I said,we just don't go with Lazyboy and that particular store closed.
> 
> Little unwelcomed excitement here this morning. Hannah, my youngest DD, got up and said she wasn't feeling well and sounded congested; said her throat was sore. Few minutes later she went into the kitchen. Thank goodness her dad was in there too. She was on her phone with her boyfriend when she abruptly told him she had to go she was feeling sick. She then promptly passed out and DH said it looked like she was having a seizure. We called 911 for an ambulance. I quickly dressed (was in PJs) and went out onto front porch to wait for them while DH got a cold towel and was kneeling by DD with the towel on her head. Took forever for the EMTs to arrive; dispatcher and transposed our address numbers and they couldn't find us. Thank goodness I was out in the yard by then waving my arms to flag them down. Anyway, they check her out after helping her to the sofa and vitals were perfectly fine and she had not signs of having had a seizure and no fever. They no sooner were walking out the door when she started to throw up. Check her again and vitals still okay. With no fever they do not think it is the flu. Said to give her plenty of fluids and to make sure she ate something today. She has thrown up only one more since then. Still no fever thank goodness. DH said we will continue t monitor her and if anything changes negatively we will take her to urgent care. Sydney was so anxious about her when she passed out he kept licking her feet which she says is what helped her to come to. Whew! What a morning and thank God she probably just has a bug. She said one of the other employees at work was sick so she probably caught this/whatever from her.
> 
> DH, DD, & I just finished watching the new version movie Godzilla.
> It was okay, but the filming itself was so dark. I know a good bit of the movie was suppose to be at night but good grief you need to be able to see the scenes. Also, I always thought of Godzilla as a "bad" character but in this version Gozilla "saves the day". Glad it didn't cost anything to watch it.


Brantley's experience as a paramedic must be a huge relief- hope all is going well for DD.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Tami- I am just feeling a bit jaded and frazzled today, I think.


(((Julie)))


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no Julie, now you put yourself down at the end too. I think it is a female thing and something we all do. My goodness, your memory is fantastic and you remember names and people. Now I'm trying not to say how I do in comparison. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Too funny, it's hard not to do it.


It is helped by a very long 'buddy list'! But thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Bulldog

Thank you for your sweet comment, Sonja. You sure have been a welcome addition here. We all loved you from the very first post. Glad you have stuck around here with us.

Jeanette, I don't have the neti pot but I do have a sinus flushing system and it does help. It tends to remove a lot of the infectious looking phlem and relieves some of the pressure.


----------



## Bulldog

The kids are asking me to do that---I have a start at it...but I don't really follow recipes -- I just use them as suggestions. I think I'll write a cook book that's based on what you have on hand...for instance.. I have cooked chicken in refrigerator - beans, chicken stock, tomatoes & chipotle peppers in the pantry -- what can I make with those ingredients. Instead of from Farm to Table, it will be From Pantry to Table. It's important knowing what things (especially spices) go together

When you do, put me down to buy a copy!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Each to their own Julie.......... R.S.M for father and boarding school education


Well I often say it takes all sorts!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> You sure can. I don't tolerate heat to well myself.


I just end up so exhausted.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> (((Julie)))


Thank you Tami, and hugs to all

(((((((((((((((((((((((((( group hug))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I just end up so exhausted.


I understand that! Heat is so draining, especially if it is humid to go with it. It seems to suck the energy right out of me.


----------



## cmaliza

Bulldog said:


> Now that I have caught up I will wish you all a good morning.
> Another night and morning of coughing.
> I got up and got a shower to get ready for church and Jim said he could not go. He could not sleep last night so he will go to sleep in church if he does. I just put my gown back on and stayed in. I know I should have gone on without him but to be honest we both have had to miss so much because of health, that we are treated differently now. It should not be that way but it is. I will catch the sermon on the internet. I still don't feel good and the cought continues. I will get up earl in the morning and give the doctor's office a call and see if I can be worked in or go to MEA if I can't. I would like for them to do a chest xray. I have had pneumonia in the past. I don't feel anything in my chest but need to make sure.
> I plan to work on my sock legs today. I have to unload the dishwasher and have a load of clothes to do, so should be able to get in some knitting.
> We have a docator's appointment in Madison Tuesday so hoping our baby daughter can meet us for lunch. Then we will see our eye doctor (I so hope he changes my prescription as I have not been able to see out of these). After we see the eye doctor, Jim said maybe we could get in to see American Sniper movie, and then we will end the day with a trip to Sams for a few groceries.
> I pray you all have a wonderful Sunday. It is Sunny out but chilly in the house.
> I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


~~~IMHO....you should not be treated differently because you can't get to church because of health reasons. I don't think it affects your faith/beliefs. Those stay the same...church or no. IMHO. I feel God understands, and He is the one who counts the most.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Tami, and hugs to all
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((((((( group hug))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Thanks Julie! I've developed the nasty sinus cold that seems to be world wide, so a nice big hug is very welcome, and non infectious!


----------



## tami_ohio

For our FM people, DS just tagged me on face book with this website. Thought I would share it here.

http://fibromyalgia.newlifeoutlook.com/fall-soups-fibromyalgia/?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Social&utm_content=Boost&referrer=FB-Promotion&keywords=fibro&camp=NLO-Fibro-Boost-WebsiteClicks&group=Lookalike&keyword=1.23-Lookalike-Fall-Soups-for-Fibromyalgia


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~IMHO....you should not be treated differently because you can't get to church because of health reasons. I don't think it affects your faith/beliefs. Those stay the same...church or no. IMHO. I feel God understands, and He is the one who counts the most.


 :thumbup: Well said!


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Could use some up here. Would love to live in a sunny place. Being south of the great lakes we do tend to all have special weather. I know Sam and many others, including me have the Great Lakes weather effect, making for some special weather being on the southern side of the lakes. One time I called my aunt, who at the time lived nearer to Toronto, and told her I would have to cancel as it was snowing so hard. She told me if I could make it to the border, that it wasn't snowing at all there. I think all of us along the southern part of the Great Lakes can say that if you don't like the weather now, wait a minute. Sun is often lacking due to clouds cover. Here is some information regarding the Great Lakes for those in other countries that might be interesting. I go over the Welland Canal to see my aunt in St. Catherines and never even knew about it till she moved there. It would be rather hard for those ships to get to Lake Erie by going over Niagara Falls. Interestingly, there are white :
> 
> The Great Lakes -- Superior, Michigan, Huron, Erie and Ontario -- and their connecting channels form the largest fresh surface water system on earth. If you stood on the moon, you could see the lakes and recognize the familiar wolf head shape of Lake Superior, or the mitten bounded by lakes Michigan, Huron and Erie. Covering more than 94,000 square miles and draining more than twice as much land, these Freshwater Seas hold an estimated 6 quadrillion gallons of water, about one-fifth of the world's fresh surface water supply and nine-tenths of the U.S. supply. Spread evenly across the contiguous 48 states, the lakes' water would be about 9.5 feet deep.
> 
> The channels that connect the Great Lakes are an important part of the system. The St. Marys River is the northernmost of these, a 60-mile waterway flowing from Lake Superior down to Lake Huron. At the St. Marys rapids, the Soo Locks bypass the rough waters, providing safe transport for ships. The St. Clair and Detroit rivers, and Lake St. Clair between them, form an 89-mile long channel connecting Lake Huron with Lake Erie. The 35-mile Niagara River links lakes Erie and Ontario, and sends approximately 50,000 to 100,000 cubic feet of water per second over Niagara Falls; the manmade Welland Canal also links the two lakes, providing a detour around the falls. From Lake Ontario, the water from the Great Lakes flows through the St. Lawrence River all the way to the Atlantic Ocean, about 1,000 miles away.
> 
> This system greatly affects our way of life, as well as all aspects of the natural environment, from weather and climate, to wildlife and habitat. Yet for all their size and power, the Great Lakes are fragile. In the past, this fragile nature wasn't recognized, and the lakes were mistreated for economic gain, placing the ecosystem under tremendous stress from our activities. Today, we understand that our health and our children's inheritance depend on our collective efforts to wisely manage our complex ecosystem.
> 
> About 80 species of whales live in the worlds seas. Of these, 12 migrate to the St. Lawrence every year while one lives there year-round. The fact that so many species are found in such a relatively small ecosystem makes the St. Lawrence one of the best places to observe whales in the world. Many companies offer whale-watching excursions as of May; the whale-watching season extends into October.
> There are white beluga whales there also:
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=white+whales+in+st+lawrence+seaway&qpvt=white+whalesin+st+lawrence+seaway&qpvt=white+whalesin+st+lawrence+seaway&FORM=IGRE#view=detail&id=AB36F1536D1820AE3A7D6994358B99579CCBE2CD&selectedIndex=1


~~~Daralene,
Thank you for all of this.....I never knew about the whales. Hmmmm...this is sparking ideas of a road trip! :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

KatyNora, condolences on your DN's passing, and comfort for you and the families. He is no longer suffering.
Shirley, good to hear from you but not that your recovery is so slow. It must be frustrating, but please don't push yourself too hard, or get too tired.
Sam, I hope the truancy issues can be solved. I know you are concerned.
SugarSugar, what a whopper of a fine! it does sound rather out of proportion for a few days overdue. 
I'm pleased to see you're now roasting, Purple. 

I'm off back to bed now, so will wish everyone good afternoon/ night or morning as appropriate, and hope everyone is feeling more positive, energetic, healthy and above all, loved!


----------



## cmaliza

Swedenme wrote:
Betty I agree with everything you say about Cashmeregma. I certainly think she is kind, knowledgeable ,and very talented . But I don't agree with what you say about yourself your postings are far from dull and drab , I for one look forward to reading them you always have something kind to say to everyone , you are helpful and encouraging and I hope you continue for a long time to write your posts Sonja



Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you, I agree that she should not feel that way about her posts. It does make me feel funny if someone compliments me but puts themselves down. She is such a beautiful person and her posts are valuable to us. I love the compliment but feel lessened by making her feel her posts are less. Such a beautiful loving person whom we are interested in. Family life is what is important and the basis from where we all go out into life.


~~~DITTO! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> I've finished the hat I was knitting still don't know wether I like it or not But I have some yarn left over so think Im going to make either socks or booties to go with it .that s if I can stop my eyes from watering . I'm watching call the midwife and the baby has just died


I can't watch that show for that very reason....I love the happy stories, but the sad ones haunt me for days.

I'm glad to hear that you've finished the hat...I do need to get into my WIPs tomorrow to start figuring out how I want to complete them and sent a goal of dates.


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> My DS needed a snuggle yesterday at Arriana's party!


~~~Nice picture!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Nice picture!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## cmaliza

Swedenme said:


> That made me laugh not so much the underwear as the rags


~~~I can laugh about it now...but as a kid who had to do much of the ironing...not so funny. Of course, today my rags & underwear are NOT ironed. In fact, I rarely iron. I like ironed clothes, but not enough to iron them. Love steamers!
My mom was like Sam's....."they look nice in the drawer". That wouldn't work for me...I don't even keep my rags in a drawer! Upon reflection, I think my mom had a "touch" of OCD. I am another example of learning from an adult, what behavior NOT to pursue as an adult. :lol:


----------



## candytuft

Thankyou Cashmeregma for your posting on the Great Lakes, bought back many good memories for me. My dear sister who has passed now married a U.S. serviceman at the end of W.W 2 and went to the U.S. they settled in Union Springs on Lake Cayuga and had a large family, living there until she passed some years ago now. It was twelve years after she left Aus. Before we saw her again, travel for us was expensive and slow then, but with the advent of plane travel and a better income we were able to see her more often. Loved the area and would like to come once again, still have my lovely nieces and nephews to come and see.


----------



## Bulldog

Tami, what a wonderful picture of you and your son. He sounds like such a nice young man. I am sure this is due to how his Mom (and M) raised him. As Joyce said, letters behind a name mean nothing. One of the hardest jobs is raising children to become outstanding adults.

Gwen, I know you were scared to death when DD fainted. So glad she is better. We will still look out for her in our prayers.

My daughter Kelsey (I hope to have lunch with Tuesday) saw American Sniper. She said it was so good they saw itlint a second time. She encouraged us to go see it (which we had already planned to do) I hate the criticism this film is receiving, according to Yahoo news. He wasn't even recognized by our president when he died but Kelsey said he had a huge funeral and an outpouring of love when he died. This is a CLint Eastwood film and Clint said he made the film as he wanted to show what going to war did to a man and how difficult it was for them to return home afterward. I can only imagine and pray for our servicemen and what they sacrifice for me to have freedom.


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> He's my boy! We are very much alike, in most ways. However, he does have a lot of his dad in him! And it always seems to surprise me when it shows!  He is a big boy (man) at 27. He is 6'2" and around 250#. Big and can be intimidating if he is not careful. He can get that look and presence that says "think twice about what you are going to do, because I will not let you get away with it!" And don't even disrespect a female! If he catches you, you won't ever do it again. He is very protective, and has always been, tho never exposed to abuse. He was very protective of the girls in school, also.


~~~Sounds like a Sweetie! Name? Someone to make a mama proud! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

tami_ohio said:


> For our FM people, DS just tagged me on face book with this website. Thought I would share it here.
> 
> http://fibromyalgia.newlifeoutlook.com/fall-soups-fibromyalgia/?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Social&utm_content=Boost&referrer=FB-Promotion&keywords=fibro&camp=NLO-Fibro-Boost-WebsiteClicks&group=Lookalike&keyword=1.23-Lookalike-Fall-Soups-for-Fibromyalgia


Thanks Tami, interesting article. I make my own soups in big batches and then freeze them in individual portions. Of course all my soups are veggie. X


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> No, we didn't get money back or the chair repaired. Like I said,we just don't go with Lazyboy and that particular store closed.
> 
> Little unwelcomed excitement here this morning. Hannah, my youngest DD, got up and said she wasn't feeling well and sounded congested; said her throat was sore. Few minutes later she went into the kitchen. Thank goodness her dad was in there too. She was on her phone with her boyfriend when she abruptly told him she had to go she was feeling sick. She then promptly passed out and DH said it looked like she was having a seizure. We called 911 for an ambulance. I quickly dressed (was in PJs) and went out onto front porch to wait for them while DH got a cold towel and was kneeling by DD with the towel on her head. Took forever for the EMTs to arrive; dispatcher and transposed our address numbers and they couldn't find us. Thank goodness I was out in the yard by then waving my arms to flag them down. Anyway, they check her out after helping her to the sofa and vitals were perfectly fine and she had not signs of having had a seizure and no fever. They no sooner were walking out the door when she started to throw up. Check her again and vitals still okay. With no fever they do not think it is the flu. Said to give her plenty of fluids and to make sure she ate something today. She has thrown up only one more since then. Still no fever thank goodness. DH said we will continue t monitor her and if anything changes negatively we will take her to urgent care. Sydney was so anxious about her when she passed out he kept licking her feet which she says is what helped her to come to. Whew! What a morning and thank God she probably just has a bug. She said one of the other employees at work was sick so she probably caught this/whatever from her.
> 
> ~~~A "little" excitement? holy cow.....I sure hope she is okay, and it is just a little bug. Prayers & thoughts with y'all....oops...all y'all. Don't you catch it, either!


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, she did! She always does, as do her brother and cousins! DS always gave/gives me a hug, no matter who is around when he wants to! Teen or not. He never went thru the not wanting to show his affection like most boys do.


~~~My DS is like that too. NEVER got off the phone or out of the car without saying "I love you!" Such treasures, eh?


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I understand that! Heat is so draining, especially if it is humid to go with it. It seems to suck the energy right out of me.


For us it is relatively low- 39% today- but I think also this interminable waiting is taking it's toll.


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Sounds like a Sweetie! Name? Someone to make a mama proud! :thumbup:


Jason. And I am very proud of him!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Thanks Julie! I've developed the nasty sinus cold that seems to be world wide, so a nice big hug is very welcome, and non infectious!


Sorry to hear you are under the weather, Lin- hope you manage to throw it off quickly! I will add another hug, for good measure ((((((((((Lin))))))))))


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~My DS is like that too. NEVER got off the phone or out of the car without saying "I love you!" Such treasures, eh?


I think we are both blessed with sons who are treasures!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> For us it is relatively low- 39% today- but I think also this interminable waiting is taking it's toll.


Yes, that in addition to the heat would be very draining.


----------



## Bulldog

Daralene, I have always had respect for your DH from what you have told us. Moreso now from this account. Good for him for standing by his guns. I always treat people the same. We are never better than anyone else but we are just as good.

Tami, I have never roasted Cabbage but will certainly give it a try.

Shirley, I wholeheartedly agree. I think you worked pretty hard with the move and maybe your resistence is down. Do talk with the doctor about how you are feeling.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, that in addition to the heat would be very draining.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> I don't like all these dark movies filmed so that you can't even see them. Seems to be a new fad. A movie is something you should be able to see. :roll:


~~~Yea...glad I am not the only one who cannot see the action! I often think it is just me, or the settings on the tv (and I haven't really a clue how to fix that!). But, then, some of that action I don't want to see anyway. The music alone tells me what is going on. :?


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> I can't watch that show for that very reason....I love the happy stories, but the sad ones haunt me for days.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that you've finished the hat...I do need to get into my WIPs tomorrow to start figuring out how I want to complete them and sent a goal of dates.


I usually watch detective /mysteries but I do like Call the midwife even though it makes me reach for the tissues


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> And I only iron when I have no choice! I do like the look of nicely ironed clothes. I never learned the knack of it. Even when I did iron clothes. Mom always had the sprinkler to sprinkle the clothes with, and I remember her having a plastic bag of clothes in the refrigerator for some reason, before she ironed them. Maybe it was to keep the wet clothes from mildewing in the heat before she had time to iron them?


~~~We did the same. I think the fridge helped to keep things still damp. The mildew aspect makes sense, too.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Awwwww....that is such a sweet picture. Once your baby always your baby.


~~~Isn't that the truth!? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

six o'clock in the evening - we have gotten a good two inches of new snow on the ground - not a lot of wind but enough to swirl it around - it's a light fluffy snow so it blows pretty easily. if it continues I foresee at least a delay to school in the morning.

trying to figure the magic look Kathy started for me. I do hope practice makes perfect. it's looking pretty rocky right now. I think five needles is almost easier. I'm going in to see ellen tomorrow and see if she can fix my sock - I'm not doing too well on it. if I ever get a sock knit it will be a miracle. however - I am bound and determined to learn both five needles and magic loop. I'm not even thinking about two at a time - that is way in the future.

everyone is gone - have no idea where. not a good night to be out and about. guess they know what they are doing.

haven't eaten since this morning - beginning to feel a little eleven o'clockish. I see mashed potatoes in my future.

I wanted to work n Bentley's sweater this afternoon - do you think I can find the pattern? grrr --- sam


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll come scrub your floors then if you'll come fold my laundry! LOL


~~~Works for me! DS & DDIL save their laundry for me to fold once they know we are coming. I can fold laundry all day long! Oops...that sounds like my mom and her ironed rags....they look so good in the drawers! Good grief! :roll:


----------



## Swedenme

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Yea...glad I am not the only one who cannot see the action! I often think it is just me, or the settings on the tv (and I haven't really a clue how to fix that!). But, then, some of that action I don't want to see anyway. The music alone tells me what is going on. :?


I don't like movies with bad language in so that pretty much rules out most new films apart from Disney. I think the last movie I saw was frozen 😀 I don't think I'm missing much . The men in the house watch every film going more than once I will stick to my knitting or a good book


----------



## iamsam

is he arianna's dad? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> He's my boy! We are very much alike, in most ways. However, he does have a lot of his dad in him! And it always seems to surprise me when it shows!  He is a big boy (man) at 27. He is 6'2" and around 250#. Big and can be intimidating if he is not careful. He can get that look and presence that says "think twice about what you are going to do, because I will not let you get away with it!" And don't even disrespect a female! If he catches you, you won't ever do it again. He is very protective, and has always been, tho never exposed to abuse. He was very protective of the girls in school, also.


----------



## kiwifrau

For those of you with sore throats, colds or flu here's a little trick I tried last week when I had my sore throat.

I'm a great believer in "VICKS Vapor Rub". Everytime when I think oh, oh I'm getting a sore throat, I rub a little on my throat and chest, even a dab under my nostrils.

One night last week or this week (Ha!) I was laying in bed having difficulty in breathing and for one reason or another I rubbed some all over the outside of my nose.
- Giggle- 

Make sure you don't go too high up and accidentally rub into your eyes.

Honestly within minutes I could breathe through one nostril, about 5 min's later (or less) I was able to breathe through both. I couldn't believe it.
Give it a try, not saying this works for everyone but I was stunned that I could suddenly breath again.
I did this several times over the next few days and each time it helped.

Would love to hear if someone tries this and it works. 

Drink lots of water. I would take about 2lts of filtered water and add about 1/2 a lemon. Slice very thin and stir often. Found it better than drinking just plain water.


----------



## iamsam

it is really hard to wash the nicotine off the walls. when I moved to federal way I had cleaners come before I moved in and they were to wash the walls - the first thing they asked was - was there a smoker in the house before - there wasn''t thank goodness. --- sam --- I was just thinking that the primer wouldn't stick painted over the nicotine - sounds like it did - yeah.



tami_ohio said:


> It has been many years. With the kids being little at the time, I only got in on the painting part later in the day. We were told that washing the walls would only get rid of some of it, and we would have to primer the walls so that the nicotine didn't bleed thru the paint.


----------



## cmaliza

Aran said:


> Boy do I have you fooled. Sometimes I cook because I enjoy it, but I know people who enjoy cooking WAY more than I do (including many of the people here). I rarely make recipes as they're written, but I have discovered that I'm pretty good at making soup & a few other select dishes.
> 
> I'm not sure if Rilma's MRSA is inside or outside; I'm thinking that it must inside because the docs might have to go in & clean it out.
> 
> As for Candice (my friend who was savagely attacked), physically, I think that she's okay; I can tell you that she's had the wires taken off of her jaws. She's not doing too good otherwise. She's going to move to Florida soon to put some distance between her & Toledo.
> 
> I learned that another friend of mine, Angie, is in the hospital because of 2 wounds that aren't healing. Angie has had health problems her whole life but is a really wonderful person who happens to be married to a good friend of mine, Skylar. Today at Quaker Meeting, I had a powerful vision of Angie & Rilma being completely surrounded by the Light. I pulled other people who need healing into the Light as well,but none were completely surrounded like Rilma & Angie were. It was almost as if I was in a Meeting for Healing & very powerful.


~~~Oh, Aran...my heart aches for Candice. The emotional scars and traumas are so hard to repair. Will she have friends and support in Florida?

Is Angie going to a wound clinic? I had a leg wound that wouldn't heal for several months, and it took months of weekly visits of wound care. I was a tough case....but eventually I healed. Do they know the cause of the wounds? That makes a difference in the cure plan.

All 3 of your friends are wrapped in prayer for sure. Let us hope your circle of healing light will quickly bring relief.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes....he (Sydney) has either stayed on the floor next to the sofa where she is sleeping or even curled up next to her on the sofa. He loves his Hannah. He is very protective of her. Last week while running with him on his leash she tripped on something and fell cutting her one hand and knee up. She dropped the leash as she fell and he came running back to her and started licking her wounds.


~~~Reward that puppy! He knows how to care for Hannah. I have heard about the soles of the feet before...and the fact that he licked her feet....VERY special! Special treats for Sydney! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

kiwifrau said:


> For those of you with sore throats, colds or flu here's a little trick I tried last week when I had my sore throat.
> 
> I'm a great believer in "VICKS Vapor Rub". Everytime when I think oh, oh I'm getting a sore throat, I rub a little on my throat and chest, even a dab under my nostrils.
> 
> One night last week or this week (Ha!) I was laying in bed having difficulty in breathing and for one reason or another I rubbed some all over the outside of my nose.
> - Giggle-
> 
> Make sure you don't go too high up and accidentally rub into your eyes.
> 
> Honestly within minutes I could breathe through one nostril, about 5 min's later (or less) I was able to breathe through both. I couldn't believe it.
> Give it a try, not saying this works for everyone but I was stunned that I could suddenly breath again.
> I did this several times over the next few days and each time it helped.
> 
> Would love to hear if someone tries this and it works.
> 
> Drink lots of water. I would take about 2lts of filtered water and add about 1/2 a lemon. Slice very thin and stir often. Found it better than drinking just plain water.[/quote
> 
> Been doing this for years because I have sinus problems . It helps me to breath easy and clearly enough to fall asleep


----------



## cmaliza

Sorlenna wrote:
Aran, congratulations on your poem's success. It is a wonderful contribution to the community and helps people be more aware. Good on you.



Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to comment on your poem earlier. Ditto on Sorlenna's wording.


~~~DITTO! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> I think so. This is a pic of DH and DS the day DS got married Oct. 2013


~~~Whoa! 2 very handsome men! You must burst with pride whenever you look at that picture! And, having meet your DH.....you must giggle with delight! Lucky you! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> Sydney is a good boy, even if he does eat the furniture and steal the ham! He knows something is wrong.


~~~He knows he needs fiber (the furniture) and he knows something good when he smells it (the ham!). He's no dummy! And I still say he needs a reward for taking care of Hannah! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

that was some excitement - hope hanna is feeling some better by now - sending tons of healing energy her way - I think the ems could get here blind folded they have been here fairly often - rotflmao. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> No, we didn't get money back or the chair repaired. Like I said,we just don't go with Lazyboy and that particular store closed.
> 
> Little unwelcomed excitement here this morning. Hannah, my youngest DD, got up and said she wasn't feeling well and sounded congested; said her throat was sore. Few minutes later she went into the kitchen. Thank goodness her dad was in there too. She was on her phone with her boyfriend when she abruptly told him she had to go she was feeling sick. She then promptly passed out and DH said it looked like she was having a seizure. We called 911 for an ambulance. I quickly dressed (was in PJs) and went out onto front porch to wait for them while DH got a cold towel and was kneeling by DD with the towel on her head. Took forever for the EMTs to arrive; dispatcher and transposed our address numbers and they couldn't find us. Thank goodness I was out in the yard by then waving my arms to flag them down. Anyway, they check her out after helping her to the sofa and vitals were perfectly fine and she had not signs of having had a seizure and no fever. They no sooner were walking out the door when she started to throw up. Check her again and vitals still okay. With no fever they do not think it is the flu. Said to give her plenty of fluids and to make sure she ate something today. She has thrown up only one more since then. Still no fever thank goodness. DH said we will continue t monitor her and if anything changes negatively we will take her to urgent care. Sydney was so anxious about her when she passed out he kept licking her feet which she says is what helped her to come to. Whew! What a morning and thank God she probably just has a bug. She said one of the other employees at work was sick so she probably caught this/whatever from her.
> 
> DH, DD, & I just finished watching the new version movie Godzilla.
> It was okay, but the filming itself was so dark. I know a good bit of the movie was suppose to be at night but good grief you need to be able to see the scenes. Also, I always thought of Godzilla as a "bad" character but in this version Gozilla "saves the day". Glad it didn't cost anything to watch it.


----------



## Bulldog

I am right there with you, Sonja. I am sitting here crying watching Good Deeds. This woman just had social services take her little girl away because they found out she and her little girl are homeless.

Aaron, prayers for Candace and Rilma. I am sorry to hear of the MRSA. Jim had it following his bypass. He developed osteomyelitis. When the surgeon opened his chest he found MRSA.

Tami, I would love to learnthe art of decorating cakes. He could be the next Cake Boss!

Gwen, sounds like Hannah has a friend/guardian the for life!


----------



## iamsam

like the new avatar aran. I wondered about Candice - hopefully florida will be kinder to her but those kind of people are all over the place - think she needs to take a defensive arts course. sending tons of healing energy her way. --- sam



Aran said:


> Boy do I have you fooled. Sometimes I cook because I enjoy it, but I know people who enjoy cooking WAY more than I do (including many of the people here). I rarely make recipes as they're written, but I have discovered that I'm pretty good at making soup & a few other select dishes.
> 
> I'm not sure if Rilma's MRSA is inside or outside; I'm thinking that it must inside because the docs might have to go in & clean it out.
> 
> As for Candice (my friend who was savagely attacked), physically, I think that she's okay; I can tell you that she's had the wires taken off of her jaws. She's not doing too good otherwise. She's going to move to Florida soon to put some distance between her & Toledo.
> 
> I learned that another friend of mine, Angie, is in the hospital because of 2 wounds that aren't healing. Angie has had health problems her whole life but is a really wonderful person who happens to be married to a good friend of mine, Skylar. Today at Quaker Meeting, I had a powerful vision of Angie & Rilma being completely surrounded by the Light. I pulled other people who need healing into the Light as well,but none were completely surrounded like Rilma & Angie were. It was almost as if I was in a Meeting for Healing & very powerful.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> six o'clock in the evening - we have gotten a good two inches of new snow on the ground - not a lot of wind but enough to swirl it around - it's a light fluffy snow so it blows pretty easily. if it continues I foresee at least a delay to school in the morning.
> 
> trying to figure the magic look Kathy started for me. I do hope practice makes perfect. it's looking pretty rocky right now. I think five needles is almost easier. I'm going in to see ellen tomorrow and see if she can fix my sock - I'm not doing too well on it. if I ever get a sock knit it will be a miracle. however - I am bound and determined to learn both five needles and magic loop. I'm not even thinking about two at a time - that is way in the future.
> 
> everyone is gone - have no idea where. not a good night to be out and about. guess they know what they are doing.
> 
> haven't eaten since this morning - beginning to feel a little eleven o'clockish. I see mashed potatoes in my future.
> 
> I wanted to work n Bentley's sweater this afternoon - do you think I can find the pattern? grrr --- sam


I haven't looked out recently, but it has been a fine steady snow. There have been several salt trucks thru. Just had stew for dinner, and turned the back light on. It' snowing pretty good now, still fairly fine snow, with some wind, but not hard wind.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> is he arianna's dad? --- sam


No this is my son. He is her uncle. Arriana is my DD's.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love the stories of the young men and women who are the sons and daughters of this group...the little ones have upstaged them in cuteness, but being wonderful adults is a lot harder than being cute toddlers. My hat is off to them and to all the Moms and Dads out there. 

Hope everyone on the East coast of US are all set for what may be a very large storm coming through===at least that's what the forecasters are saying. No one has mentioned that we'll get more than a dusting (which has already started and stopped), but I'm praying for everyone who has to be out in this tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio

kiwifrau said:


> For those of you with sore throats, colds or flu here's a little trick I tried last week when I had my sore throat.
> 
> I'm a great believer in "VICKS Vapor Rub". Everytime when I think oh, oh I'm getting a sore throat, I rub a little on my throat and chest, even a dab under my nostrils.
> 
> One night last week or this week (Ha!) I was laying in bed having difficulty in breathing and for one reason or another I rubbed some all over the outside of my nose.
> - Giggle-
> 
> Make sure you don't go too high up and accidentally rub into your eyes.
> 
> Honestly within minutes I could breathe through one nostril, about 5 min's later (or less) I was able to breathe through both. I couldn't believe it.
> Give it a try, not saying this works for everyone but I was stunned that I could suddenly breath again.
> I did this several times over the next few days and each time it helped.
> 
> Would love to hear if someone tries this and it works.
> 
> Drink lots of water. I would take about 2lts of filtered water and add about 1/2 a lemon. Slice very thin and stir often. Found it better than drinking just plain water.


Vicks is so good for lots of things! As for the lemon in your water, it, and lime juice, helps to rehydrate you.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> it is really hard to wash the nicotine off the walls. when I moved to federal way I had cleaners come before I moved in and they were to wash the walls - the first thing they asked was - was there a smoker in the house before - there wasn''t thank goodness. --- sam --- I was just thinking that the primer wouldn't stick painted over the nicotine - sounds like it did - yeah.


It certainly worked there.


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Whoa! 2 very handsome men! You must burst with pride whenever you look at that picture! And, having meet your DH.....you must giggle with delight! Lucky you! :thumbup:


I do! And I am!


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~He knows he needs fiber (the furniture) and he knows something good when he smells it (the ham!). He's no dummy! And I still say he needs a reward for taking care of Hannah! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Betty comes through as very caring, if a little hard on herself- I hope our loving her can help that one!


~~~I think with enough repetitions....the message may come through...? I totally agree....Betty DOES care very ardently & sincerely. She also can tell a good story...love that! And her postings are interesting. She writes long ones, but I read them thoroughly....where other shorter ones I skim. Not hers!) Now...this is not meant in a negative way at all....but I'm wondering if being from the south contributes to her attitude (not sure that is the right word). Being a northerner, I am learning about southern mothers & daughters (my DDIL is from TN & DS says southern women ARE different). Just poking an idea.....what do you think, Betty?......all this is just to say....we love you however you are! We like that person! Don't stop posting.....love 'em!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! better not tell you what happens at my house!


~~~ :XD: :XD: I think we are on the same page! :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Bulldog said:


> I am right there with you, Sonja. I am sitting here crying watching Good Deeds. This woman just had social services take her little girl away because they found out she and her little girl are homeless.
> 
> Aaron, prayers for Candace and Rilma. I am sorry to hear of the MRSA. Jim had it following his bypass. He developed osteomyelitis. When the surgeon opened his chest he found MRSA.
> 
> Tami, I would love to learnthe art of decorating cakes. He could be the next Cake Boss!
> 
> Gwen, sounds like Hannah has a friend/guardian the for life!


Is there a Micheal's near you? Or someplace that sells cake decorating supplies? They often have classes. DS took Baking and Pastry in vocational school. For that matter, if you have a vocational school in the area, try there. And for as smart as you are, check the library for books! I am sure it wouldn't take you long to learn it.


----------



## martina

Aran, so sorry your friend is still having so much trouble following the attack.
And hope help is available. Your friend who is in hospital is probably in the best place. Both are in my prayers.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> No, we didn't get money back or the chair repaired. Like I said,we just don't go with Lazyboy and that particular store closed.
> 
> Little unwelcomed excitement here this morning. Hannah, my youngest DD, got up and said she wasn't feeling well and sounded congested; said her throat was sore. Few minutes later she went into the kitchen. Thank goodness her dad was in there too. She was on her phone with her boyfriend when she abruptly told him she had to go she was feeling sick. She then promptly passed out and DH said it looked like she was having a seizure. We called 911 for an ambulance. I quickly dressed (was in PJs) and went out onto front porch to wait for them while DH got a cold towel and was kneeling by DD with the towel on her head. Took forever for the EMTs to arrive; dispatcher and transposed our address numbers and they couldn't find us. Thank goodness I was out in the yard by then waving my arms to flag them down. Anyway, they check her out after helping her to the sofa and vitals were perfectly fine and she had not signs of having had a seizure and no fever. They no sooner were walking out the door when she started to throw up. Check her again and vitals still okay. With no fever they do not think it is the flu. Said to give her plenty of fluids and to make sure she ate something today. She has thrown up only one more since then. Still no fever thank goodness. DH said we will continue t monitor her and if anything changes negatively we will take her to urgent care. Sydney was so anxious about her when she passed out he kept licking her feet which she says is what helped her to come to. Whew! What a morning and thank God she probably just has a bug. She said one of the other employees at work was sick so she probably caught this/whatever from her.
> 
> DH, DD, & I just finished watching the new version movie Godzilla.
> It was okay, but the filming itself was so dark. I know a good bit of the movie was suppose to be at night but good grief you need to be able to see the scenes. Also, I always thought of Godzilla as a "bad" character but in this version Gozilla "saves the day". Glad it didn't cost anything to watch it.


I sure hope your DD is much better tonight. That is very scary. And not very comforting when the paramedics could find nothing wrong. I hope it's just a bug, as you say!!
Junek


----------



## Bulldog

I am right there with you Carol. Jim bought me a bike once (which I asked for for exercise). I turned the front wheel too quick and threw myself into the front yard and of coarse all of my neighbors saw it. I never rode it again.

Tami, I always wanted to learn to decorate cakes. He may be the next cake boss! Who knows?

Gwen, I think Hannah has a friend and guardian for life.

Aaron, Prayers are being said for Rilma, Candace, and Angie. Jim had MRSA. Following his bypass he developed osteomyelitis and when the Dr opened his chest, he cultured drainage there. It took a long time for him to get over it.


----------



## Bulldog

Big (((((((((HUGS)))))))))) just for you, Julie. You deserve them after all you have and are going through and then the heat to boot. I am not very nice if I am hot.

Tami, you sure have some handsome men there.


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I gave a 2015 calendar to my DDIL for Christmas, She is very much in love with horses and horseback riding. She loves the calendar! Some very stunning photos! I suspect she will find one of these calendars under the tree every year in the future. In addition, the organization works to preserve wild horses, which is also near and dear to her heart. A feel good present! At least one present to each person each year is a donation to an organization that person cares about (eg Heifer International, Coroll Wild Horses, WWF, Audubon, etc. etc.). Getting a calendar is a bit of a bonus for the donation.


The calendars are really beautiful and, like you said, the money goes to a good cause!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

Bulldog said:


> Big (((((((((HUGS)))))))))) just for you, Julie. You deserve them after all you have and are going through and then the heat to boot. I am not very nice if I am hot.
> 
> Tami, you sure have some handsome men there.


Thank you. I think so!


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> Boy do I have you fooled. Sometimes I cook because I enjoy it, but I know people who enjoy cooking WAY more than I do (including many of the people here). I rarely make recipes as they're written, but I have discovered that I'm pretty good at making soup & a few other select dishes.
> 
> I'm not sure if Rilma's MRSA is inside or outside; I'm thinking that it must inside because the docs might have to go in & clean it out.
> 
> As for Candice (my friend who was savagely attacked), physically, I think that she's okay; I can tell you that she's had the wires taken off of her jaws. She's not doing too good otherwise. She's going to move to Florida soon to put some distance between her & Toledo.
> 
> I learned that another friend of mine, Angie, is in the hospital because of 2 wounds that aren't healing. Angie has had health problems her whole life but is a really wonderful person who happens to be married to a good friend of mine, Skylar. Today at Quaker Meeting, I had a powerful vision of Angie & Rilma being completely surrounded by the Light. I pulled other people who need healing into the Light as well,but none were completely surrounded like Rilma & Angie were. It was almost as if I was in a Meeting for Healing & very powerful.


I'm so sorry to hear another friend is not doing well. I can understand Candice wanting to move
May God keep and bless all of them and you.
Junek


----------



## Bulldog

~~~IMHO....you should not be treated differently because you can't get to church because of health reasons. I don't think it affects your faith/beliefs. Those stay the same...church or no. IMHO. I feel God understands, and He is the one who counts the most.

Thank you dear friend. Today my defences are down, so I did not handle it well. I go to church for him and not for what others think of me.

Linn, I am so sorry you are sick. I will certainly lift you up for heeling.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> This tired person, feels a bit short on compassion when in that state, though. I have been aware of being less than sympathetic lately. Can I blame that one on the heat of Summer?


~~~Oh, Julie, no need to "blame" anything. I continue to marvel at how you "carry on" given all of the load you carry. You are not "less than sympathetic"....the very fact that you mention that says you are NOT. Maybe you haven't written it, but your heart is still there. And we all know that. You have such a strong, sincere, circle of love around you among the KTP sisters & bros. Everyone's heart is with you and wishes we could step up and shout, scream, plead, and argue for you.

You have a phenomenally strong, loving support group around the world....think about that...around *the world!*! Not many people in the world can say that! You are a treasure and we all appreciate your contributions to the KTP. You knit beautifully. You tell great stories. You have a sweet heart.

Heat of summer?....get a spritzer..it really helps! I am with you...I LOVE winter & snow!


----------



## Bulldog

~~~My DS is like that too. NEVER got off the phone or out of the car without saying "I love you!" Such treasures, eh?

Carol, all my children do this and I so love it.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> It is hard to quit smoking. I was a 2-3 pack a day smoker for close to 15 years. Got very sick and couldn't smoke so quit cold turkey. Now I absolutely can not stand the smell of it. DH smoke maybe a pack a day (was a much heavier smoker). He quit for 4 years and then started back. He does NOT smoke at the house or on our property nor in my car. When we married before I move in my oldest DD and I scrubbed all the walls with a water & bleach solution and washed all curtains. It looked and smelled so much better. Then we painted.


I started smoking at 18 when I was pregnant. My Dr recommended it for nausea!!! I know it's hard to believe but at that time they were on tv advertising cigarettes!! I, too, smoked at least 2 packs a day until I was 49 and my DH and I both quit. One of the smartest things I ever did! 
And I'm like you and can't stand the smell of cigeratte smoke!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh, Julie, no need to "blame" anything. I continue to marvel at how you "carry on" given all of the load you carry. You are not "less than sympathetic"....the very fact that you mention that says you are NOT. Maybe you haven't written it, but your heart is still there. And we all know that. You have such a strong, sincere, circle of love around you among the KTP sisters & bros. Everyone's heart is with you and wishes we could step up and shout, scream, plead, and argue for you.
> 
> You have a phenomenally strong, loving support group around the world....think about that...around *the world!*! Not many people in the world can say that! You are a treasure and we all appreciate your contributions to the KTP. You knit beautifully. You tell great stories. You have a sweet heart.
> 
> Heat of summer?....get a spritzer..it really helps! I am with you...I LOVE winter & snow!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> I think so. This is a pic of DH and DS the day DS got married Oct. 2013


Very handsome gentlemen!!!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Very handsome gentlemen!!!
> Junek


Thank you! They do clean up good! :-D


----------



## sassafras123

Gwen, hope Hannah is better. Quite a scare.
Daralene, Thich Nhat Hahn is no longer in a coma. He is in physical therapy and hopefully will make full recovery. I believe he still has aphasia.


----------



## Bulldog

trying to figure the magic look Kathy started for me. I do hope practice makes perfect. it's looking pretty rocky right now. I think five needles is almost easier. I'm going in to see ellen tomorrow and see if she can fix my sock - I'm not doing too well on it. if I ever get a sock knit it will be a miracle. however - I am bound and determined to learn both five needles and magic loop. I'm not even thinking about two at a time - that is way in the future.

Sam, if only I could remember how many times I frogged mine when first starting. And then I had to get it into my head and to how to turn my needles and get them to the right position...Agnes to the rescue! Now I am on the legs and found a hole at my heel on one of my socks. It was because I did not pull the starting stitch tight enough. I have done so much on the leg, I mag just weave thread on the wrong side to get it fixed and not frog all that I have knitted. I keep hearing Moma telling me not to leave it. I watched the Blooming Knitters video on toe up socks over and over and kept referring to Margaret's tutorial. You will get it. We have all been learning this together.

Sonja, I like the detective/mystery shows, too.

I will definitely try the Vicks on my feet tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :XD: :XD: I think we are on the same page! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Big (((((((((HUGS)))))))))) just for you, Julie. You deserve them after all you have and are going through and then the heat to boot. I am not very nice if I am hot.
> 
> Tami, you sure have some handsome men there.


My goodness- I was not expecting those hugs, thanks so much Betty. I have a loaf of rye bread almost ready to go in the oven- forgot the oil- so it will not keep well- I will have to slice it and freeze it. 
It is just this overwhelming tiredness.


----------



## Bulldog

~~~I think with enough repetitions....the message may come through...? I totally agree....Betty DOES care very ardently & sincerely. She also can tell a good story...love that! And her postings are interesting. She writes long ones, but I read them thoroughly....where other shorter ones I skim. Not hers!) Now...this is not meant in a negative way at all....but I'm wondering if being from the south contributes to her attitude (not sure that is the right word). Being a northerner, I am learning about southern mothers & daughters (my DDIL is from TN & DS says southern women ARE different). Just poking an idea.....what do you think, Betty?......all this is just to say....we love you however you are! We like that person! Don't stop posting.....love 'em!



It's not majority rule, it's majority of those who vote!


Thank you Carol and everyone else who wrote such sweet comments on my statement.
As to Southern women being different than Northern women, I don't think they are since my Mom was a "yankee" Our neighbor used to love to pick at her and called her a damn yankee. I loved my Mom. I made a trip to Massachusetts when I was sixteen to meet her family and I loved them all. All I saw different was in the cooking. I could not eat Aunt Libbys meat as it was too rare for me.
I worked with northern nurses and found them delightful. Loved comparing notes.


----------



## cmaliza

Bulldog said:


> ~~~My DS is like that too. NEVER got off the phone or out of the car without saying "I love you!" Such treasures, eh?
> 
> Carol, all my children do this and I so love it.


~~~I'd say..."we done good!" (my mom would shudder & blush at my English...but hey..the saying holds!). Kudos to you!


----------



## tami_ohio

Bulldog said:


> trying to figure the magic look Kathy started for me. I do hope practice makes perfect. it's looking pretty rocky right now. I think five needles is almost easier. I'm going in to see ellen tomorrow and see if she can fix my sock - I'm not doing too well on it. if I ever get a sock knit it will be a miracle. however - I am bound and determined to learn both five needles and magic loop. I'm not even thinking about two at a time - that is way in the future.
> 
> Sam, if only I could remember how many times I frogged mine when first starting. And then I had to get it into my head and to how to turn my needles and get them to the right position...Agnes to the rescue! Now I am on the legs and found a hole at my heel on one of my socks. It was because I did not pull the starting stitch tight enough. I have done so much on the leg, I mag just weave thread on the wrong side to get it fixed and not frog all that I have knitted. I keep hearing Moma telling me not to leave it. I watched the Blooming Knitters video on toe up socks over and over and kept referring to Margaret's tutorial. You will get it. We have all been learning this together.
> 
> Sonja, I like the detective/mystery shows, too.
> 
> I will definitely try the Vicks on my feet tonight.


Yes, just weave the hole close with another piece of yarn. It will be fine.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh, Julie, no need to "blame" anything. I continue to marvel at how you "carry on" given all of the load you carry. You are not "less than sympathetic"....the very fact that you mention that says you are NOT. Maybe you haven't written it, but your heart is still there. And we all know that. You have such a strong, sincere, circle of love around you among the KTP sisters & bros. Everyone's heart is with you and wishes we could step up and shout, scream, plead, and argue for you.
> 
> You have a phenomenally strong, loving support group around the world....think about that...around *the world!*! Not many people in the world can say that! You are a treasure and we all appreciate your contributions to the KTP. You knit beautifully. You tell great stories. You have a sweet heart.
> 
> Heat of summer?....get a spritzer..it really helps! I am with you...I LOVE winter & snow!


Well, now I really have to try to live up to your estimation of me- I have been using 4711- which being alcoholic does make one feel cooler- I love the smell even if it is fleeting.


----------



## Gweniepooh

It is Julie. DD is maybe feeling a tiny bit better but still has a horrible headache. She has eaten some mashed potatoes and some chicken noodle soup. Her coloring is better. Depending on how she does overnight will determine whether we take her to doctor tomorrow.


Lurker 2 said:


> Brantley's experience as a paramedic must be a huge relief- hope all is going well for DD.


----------



## jknappva

Sonja, I like the detective/mystery shows, too.

I will definitely try the Vicks on my feet tonight.[/quote]

Has anyone watched the Murdoch Mysteries? I just discovered it last week and I think I'm going to like it.
And Grantchester on Masterpiece Mystery? I think I have a new PBS favorite. Unfortunately, they usually only have 3 episodes at a time. Sure wish there were more!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> It is Julie. DD is maybe feeling a tiny bit better but still has a horrible headache. She has eaten some mashed potatoes and some chicken noodle soup. Her coloring is better. Depending on how she does overnight will determine whether we take her to doctor tomorrow.


Hoping that will prove unnecessary- but I know you will take her if you are at all worried. Headaches don't usually happen without some sort of cause- but might explain the nausea.


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'd say..."we done good!" (my mom would shudder & blush at my English...but hey..the saying holds!). Kudos to you!


Yes, we definitely "done good". My children never hang up the phone without saying I love you even if it's a quick call just to say I'm on my way to see you. We're definitely a family of huggers...when we first see each other and when we say I love you and goodbye!!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, now I really have to try to live up to your estimation of me- I have been using 4711- which being alcoholic does make one feel cooler- I love the smell even if it is fleeting.


And a cool cloth on the back of your neck!


----------



## cmaliza

~~~wow....it has taken me all day to catch up! Good grief!
I did figure out one reason there are so many pages....I get to the end, and who has been writing all kinds of messages? Me! I guess I fit in the "Chatty Cathy" category! Never thought of myself that way. It's kinda' funny....I get so far behind, when I write a response to something...it shows up many pages later...and is out of synch with the conversation. Not much I can do about that, I don't think.

I want to say....glad to "be back"...I missed all y'all! Thanks to all who sent welcome notes AND to those who sent birthday greetings! It is fun to get those! My prayers had continued, and will continue to all who ache in heart, body & soul. Congrats to the successes. Keep 'em coming! What a family! I'm sure I will always be behind, but I think I am in good company!  g'night.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> And a cool cloth on the back of your neck!


Someone else was recommending that- I really must get organised- but at least the bread is in the oven now. The doors are open to try and keep the temperature reasonable- I had meant to get started early- but just could not get motivated.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~wow....it has taken me all day to catch up! Good grief!
> I did figure out one reason there are so many pages....I get to the end, and who has been writing all kinds of messages? Me! I guess I fit in the "Chatty Cathy" category! Never thought of myself that way. It's kinda' funny....I get so far behind, when I write a response to something...it shows up many pages later...and is out of synch with the conversation. Not much I can do about that, I don't think.
> 
> I want to say....glad to "be back"...I missed all y'all! Thanks to all who sent welcome notes AND to those who sent birthday greetings! It is fun to get those! My prayers had continued, and will continue to all who ache in heart, body & soul. Congrats to the successes. Keep 'em coming! What a family! I'm sure I will always be behind, but I think I am in good company!  g'night.


Goodness is it that time already?


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~wow....it has taken me all day to catch up! Good grief!
> I did figure out one reason there are so many pages....I get to the end, and who has been writing all kinds of messages? Me! I guess I fit in the "Chatty Cathy" category! Never thought of myself that way. It's kinda' funny....I get so far behind, when I write a response to something...it shows up many pages later...and is out of synch with the conversation. Not much I can do about that, I don't think.
> 
> I want to say....glad to "be back"...I missed all y'all! Thanks to all who sent welcome notes AND to those who sent birthday greetings! It is fun to get those! My prayers had continued, and will continue to all who ache in heart, body & soul. Congrats to the successes. Keep 'em coming! What a family! I'm sure I will always be behind, but I think I am in good company!  g'night.


LOL! You are not alone in stacking up all of your responses at the last pages! That is me, too!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I watch all of the episodes that were on Netflix of this show. Is it still currently being produced. I loved it. Also like Bomb Girls and there was another....name of it was something like Land Girl. Loved those shows and watched all available.


Swedenme said:


> I usually watch detective /mysteries but I do like Call the midwife even though it makes me reach for the tissues


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I started smoking at 18 when I was pregnant. My Dr recommended it for nausea!!! I know it's hard to believe but at that time they were on tv advertising cigarettes!! I, too, smoked at least 2 packs a day until I was 49 and my DH and I both quit. One of the smartest things I ever did!
> And I'm like you and can't stand the smell of cigeratte smoke!
> Junek


Oh my goodness, how times have changed. Just shows you how smart our doctors are and how we have to be smart about our health ourselves. I'm glad you were able to quit after 2 packs a day. I imagine that was very difficult. DH & I quit too. I was not used to seeing smokers so I was a silly smoker. Would smoke between bites of food. Hey, what did I know. Smoked while I ironed, cooked, you name it. Didn't need a lighter as I it one of the other. Then I became more of a social smoker and mostly just smoked when I was out with friends. Thank goodness we quit. Wasn't much fun when I couldn't even laugh without going into a fit of coughing. So nice not having the smell on & in EVERYTHING. No dirty ashtrays or burn spots. I love not smoking, but strange thing is, that before we started this conversation I thought of how nice it was to have a cigarette and quickly got that out of my head. :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam the cabled socks I just made used only 4 dpns and was quite easy. It was a free pattern if you want me to send it to you.


thewren said:


> six o'clock in the evening - we have gotten a good two inches of new snow on the ground - not a lot of wind but enough to swirl it around - it's a light fluffy snow so it blows pretty easily. if it continues I foresee at least a delay to school in the morning.
> 
> trying to figure the magic look Kathy started for me. I do hope practice makes perfect. it's looking pretty rocky right now. I think five needles is almost easier. I'm going in to see ellen tomorrow and see if she can fix my sock - I'm not doing too well on it. if I ever get a sock knit it will be a miracle. however - I am bound and determined to learn both five needles and magic loop. I'm not even thinking about two at a time - that is way in the future.
> 
> everyone is gone - have no idea where. not a good night to be out and about. guess they know what they are doing.
> 
> haven't eaten since this morning - beginning to feel a little eleven o'clockish. I see mashed potatoes in my future.
> 
> I wanted to work n Bentley's sweater this afternoon - do you think I can find the pattern? grrr --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Sonja, I like the detective/mystery shows, too.
> 
> I will definitely try the Vicks on my feet tonight.


Has anyone watched the Murdoch Mysteries? I just discovered it last week and I think I'm going to like it.
And Grantchester on Masterpiece Mystery? I think I have a new PBS favorite. Unfortunately, they usually only have 3 episodes at a time. Sure wish there were more!
Junek[/quote]
-------------------------------------------------------
Thanks for those. I love mysteries too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Found The Murdoch Mysteries and I'm thrilled. It's in Toronto. Wonder if I'll see my old home above the florist. Couldn't find the other one...yet.


----------



## budasha

I like kale salad too. Sounds good with orange juice. I must try that. Too bad your guests didn't try it. Kale has a bad name for some reason. And I just love spaghetti...the more garlic, the better. I can just picture the two of you enjoying it. My SIL was here today and she made guacamole with lots of garlic. Yummy.



Cashmeregma said:


> I forgot to tell Aran about the best salad I ever had being a kale salad. My sister made it with orange juice. I never would have used orange juice but it made the salad come alive. I made this for Thanksgiving and I think only two people other than my husband and I ate it. If only they would have tried it, but they said loud enough to make sure I heard that they didn't like kale, but it was so good I could have made my whole meal from it. I'll bet the apple cider was great on it too.
> 
> I can almost taste the cabbage soup. Mmmmmmm good.
> 
> You wouldn't want near me or even in the same room. Let's put it this way, if this were a real Tea Party you would find some way to ask me to leave. I made Spaghetti Aglio Olio and waited till DH and I wouldn't be seeing anybody the next day. I used walnut oil and peanut oil and about 8 cloves of garlic chopped & diced real small and did them in the oil until golden and just starting to get crunch. I also put mild pickled jalapena slices chopped up into the oil along with olives. DH and I made lots of sounds of enjoying our meal.


----------



## budasha

If they don't stop you, how do they know that you have a current registration?



jknappva said:


> Our city no longer has stickers either.
> Junek


----------



## budasha

So sorry to hear about your uncle's injury. 
While he's in the hospital maybe they can get him to eat more and your aunt can get the oxygen she needs.



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, I finally found you all.
> I didn't make it on last night, did all the shopping yesterday and then David came home last night and we cooked steak and pasta and then played on our guitars for several hours, was a really good evening.
> My uncle ended up in the hospital Wednesday morning about 1:30 am, as he had fallen and my Aunt couldn't get him up, the nurses said his O2 Levels were really low (we knew that) and that he was malnourished (we knew that too). He smokes about 2 packs a day so my Aunt can't even get the oxygen she's supposed to be on, and my Aunt has a very hard time getting him to eat, they said if he didn't start walking, they wouldn't let him go home, the xrays showed nothing broken, but my cousin got the medical power of attorney yesterday afternoon so this morning, he went into the hospital and told them that there had to be a reason why my Uncle was is such pain that he couldn't sit up or stand. They did another set of xrays, and found that he had indeed broken the pelvis, front and back, but that it was all still in place, so now at least we know what the problem is and he'll be in the hospital for at least 4 weeks, but should heal with no problem. My Aunt and all of us are quite relieved to have answers.
> So now that I've written you all a short story it's time to catch up on the 28 pages that I'm behind.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## budasha

Condolences to you and Mick's family.



KatyNora said:


> Dear KTP friends, I'm sorry to have to tell you that my dear nephew Mick has passed from this world, hopefully to an even greater one. I don't expect I'll be following the tea party very closely for a few days, but I know I can count on this wonderful group to help send Mick on his journey with love, prayer, poetry, and song, each in your own special way, and I thank you now for that help. Love you all.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, now I really have to try to live up to your estimation of me- I have been using 4711- which being alcoholic does make one feel cooler- I love the smell even if it is fleeting.


~~~No pressure to "live up to"....it's just you...continue being you!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Someone else was recommending that- I really must get organised- but at least the bread is in the oven now. The doors are open to try and keep the temperature reasonable- I had meant to get started early- but just could not get motivated.


~~~That cool/cold cloth around the neck REALLY works! really! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~No pressure to "live up to"....it's just you...continue being you!


Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~That cool/cold cloth around the neck REALLY works! really! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I really must look out a suitable cloth- I just had an idea what I can use.


----------



## budasha

I am sorry to read that you are not recovering quickly. That's a lot of weight to lose in such a short time. I hope the specialists are monitoring you closely and can come up with a solution to get you back on your feet. Healing hugs winging your way.

quote=Designer1234]
=================
I am not recuperating very quickly -- I am slowly getting better but it sure is taking a long time to feel less weak and get my appetite back. I have lost 26 pounds since Nov.15 and I seem to be slowly losing more weight.

I have a couple of appointments and will just have to go with the flow, visit the specialists and see if they come up with anything. I just can't seem to get my energy back after the kidney infection as well as the darned diverticulosis problems.

Oh well - I do know that I am much better off than a lot of people much younger than I am.

Very interesting info on Defiance Sam. I hope you are feeling better. Shirley[/quote]


----------



## pacer

Finally caught up after being out for the day. I sat her knitting on a baby sweater while reading. I am almost done with both sleeves and when I started, I was beginning the first sleeve. I am still using up donated balls of yarn. I had 2 people donate these to me this week and I am 1/2 way done with my 3rd sweater. I have a friend at church who was asking if I had any needing sewing up. She takes a church member to her treatments and needs something to do while waiting. I just need to knit the sweaters and give them to her. I love that deal. I have quite a few that my mom and an elderly lady at church have knitted that need tie strings crocheted onto them. My friend will sew in those ends also so I need to work on those this week.

Gwen...I hope Hannah continues to improve. Sydney is keeping a close watch over her which could mean that Sydney feels things are not right yet. 

I have enjoyed the pictures and discussions. Hoping everyone has a wonderful and safe day. Take Care.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:


> I'm about 15 pages behind but wanted to express my condolences to all of Mick's family. I am saddened that the family has lost him but at least he is no longer suffering.


Echo this from me, such hard times. my reading is way more than 15 by now.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Very cold wind today. DD#2 who came for the weekend helped me get my recycles to the shop and then this morning helped me clean the floor of the garage-- blasted garage cat 
WILL do his chunks on the floor despite having 2 litter boxes. He is otherwise such a sweet, nice cat that I can't get angry with him, not sure it would do any good. I have only 21 rows left on the shawl but they are the longest. Need to get off here. TTYT.


----------



## budasha

Have to stop now = Downton Abbey is coming on. I'm on page 33


----------



## Poledra65

tami_ohio said:


> My DS needed a snuggle yesterday at Arriana's party!


Such a sweet photo. Good looking young man too.


----------



## Poledra65

agnescr said:


> my eldest DD swears by her netti pot says its one of the best things she has bought


I would have to agree with her assessment.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> No, we didn't get money back or the chair repaired. Like I said,we just don't go with Lazyboy and that particular store closed.
> 
> Little unwelcomed excitement here this morning. Hannah, my youngest DD, got up and said she wasn't feeling well and sounded congested; said her throat was sore. Few minutes later she went into the kitchen. Thank goodness her dad was in there too. She was on her phone with her boyfriend when she abruptly told him she had to go she was feeling sick. She then promptly passed out and DH said it looked like she was having a seizure. We called 911 for an ambulance. I quickly dressed (was in PJs) and went out onto front porch to wait for them while DH got a cold towel and was kneeling by DD with the towel on her head. Took forever for the EMTs to arrive; dispatcher and transposed our address numbers and they couldn't find us. Thank goodness I was out in the yard by then waving my arms to flag them down. Anyway, they check her out after helping her to the sofa and vitals were perfectly fine and she had not signs of having had a seizure and no fever. They no sooner were walking out the door when she started to throw up. Check her again and vitals still okay. With no fever they do not think it is the flu. Said to give her plenty of fluids and to make sure she ate something today. She has thrown up only one more since then. Still no fever thank goodness. DH said we will continue t monitor her and if anything changes negatively we will take her to urgent care. Sydney was so anxious about her when she passed out he kept licking her feet which she says is what helped her to come to. Whew! What a morning and thank God she probably just has a bug. She said one of the other employees at work was sick so she probably caught this/whatever from her.
> 
> DH, DD, & I just finished watching the new version movie Godzilla.
> It was okay, but the filming itself was so dark. I know a good bit of the movie was suppose to be at night but good grief you need to be able to see the scenes. Also, I always thought of Godzilla as a "bad" character but in this version Gozilla "saves the day". Glad it didn't cost anything to watch it.


Oh no, I sure hope that she's okay and it's not anything more than a bit of a virus. Scary to be sure.


----------



## Poledra65

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, she did! She always does, as do her brother and cousins! DS always gave/gives me a hug, no matter who is around when he wants to! Teen or not. He never went thru the not wanting to show his affection like most boys do.


LOL! When Christopher was about 8, he told me that he wasn't going to give me a kiss and a hug when I dropped him off at school anymore, I told him okay. Then the next day, he gave me a hug and kiss, I told him, I thought you weren't going to do that anymore because of the other kids, he said I decided I don't care what they think. LOL... He still always gives me a kiss on the cheek before leaving the house.


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> I am now going to make myself a coffee . I wish it would look as good as yours . My son made some gluten free chocolate brownies with walnuts in and brought his lovely mother some must say they are delicious he definitely doesn't get his baking gene from me , so now you know what I'm going to have with my coffee 😃


Oh the brownies sound yummy. I and several family members are gluten free. I made my friend gluten free brownies he said gluten free tastes like cardboard. Well he lived them the I told him all the cookies he had been eating were gluten free as well. 
I wish I could make fancy coffee like that.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I would have to agree with her assessment.


Netti pots are fantastic and do help as long as you use it.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes....he (Sydney) has either stayed on the floor next to the sofa where she is sleeping or even curled up next to her on the sofa. He loves his Hannah. He is very protective of her. Last week while running with him on his leash she tripped on something and fell cutting her one hand and knee up. She dropped the leash as she fell and he came running back to her and started licking her wounds.


Good Sydney, that more than makes up for destroying the kitchen floor and knitting. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

tami_ohio said:


> I think so. This is a pic of DH and DS the day DS got married Oct. 2013


Great photo, good looking gentlemen. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Netti pots are fantastic and do help as long as you use it.  :mrgreen:


 Making sure to use it, is the hard part sometimes. lol


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Making sure to use it, is the hard part sometimes. lol


Yes it is, I sometimes forget I have one. At first I felt as if I was drowning. Grant has one and uses it faithfully.


----------



## Cashmeregma

budasha said:


> I like kale salad too. Sounds good with orange juice. I must try that. Too bad your guests didn't try it. Kale has a bad name for some reason. And I just love spaghetti...the more garlic, the better. I can just picture the two of you enjoying it. My SIL was here today and she made guacamole with lots of garlic. Yummy.


Mmmmmmm, I really love guacamole. Think I need to buy some avocados.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~That cool/cold cloth around the neck REALLY works! really! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes, I had bought some that had a gel in them that could be really cold from the freezer, but didn't freeze and the DGC wore them at their sports games.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza wrote:
~~~No pressure to "live up to"....it's just you...continue being you!



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I agree. No pressure Julie, just be you. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Oh the brownies sound yummy. I and several family members are gluten free. I made my friend gluten free brownies he said gluten free tastes like cardboard. Well he lived them the I told him all the cookies he had been eating were gluten free as well.
> I wish I could make fancy coffee like that.


Were your brownies with avocado? I made banana pancakes today with an apple grated up in them, raisons, cinnamon and some almond flour. Don't use any sugar, it's sweet enough. Needs an egg to stay together though. Added raisons, and pecans and since I had no maple syrup used no sugar added jam. They weren't pretty after they were removed from the pan as I didn't have eggs to hold them together, but boy were they good. I didn't use a recipe but I know there are recipes for this.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I can laugh about it now...but as a kid who had to do much of the ironing...not so funny. Of course, today my rags & underwear are NOT ironed. In fact, I rarely iron. I like ironed clothes, but not enough to iron them. Love steamers!
> My mom was like Sam's....."they look nice in the drawer". That wouldn't work for me...I don't even keep my rags in a drawer! Upon reflection, I think my mom had a "touch" of OCD. I am another example of learning from an adult, what behavior NOT to pursue as an adult. :lol:


I love to iron, used to do it after work to relax, worked better than a drink.


----------



## Poledra65

tami_ohio said:


> LOL! You are not alone in stacking up all of your responses at the last pages! That is me, too!


I do that too. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma

June, I'm watching the Murdoch Mysteries. Haven't recognized anything yet. Of course I haven't lived there since I was a child. Don't think I'll be seeing my street. Mimico, where he rode his bike out to is where DH & I stayed when he was at the college in that area. Think it was a Humber extension. Of course it looks like it is country but now it is completely built up. What fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> I do that too. lol


And obviously me too. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is, I sometimes forget I have one. At first I felt as if I was drowning. Grant has one and uses it faithfully.


LOL, it is a rather unique sensation.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> 'fraid I would pass on the potato, but the coffee is hilarious! Good that life is settling down a bit for you ,Caren!


Most times my potato skin is more veggies than potato. For a few more weeks I am working one handed. I am glad I am ambidextrous. It is proving a little slower for knitting. I am learning to deal with the hiccups as they come.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Most times my potato skin is more veggies than potato. For a few more weeks I am working one handed. I am glad I am ambidextrous. It is proving a little slower for knitting. I am learning to deal with the hiccups as they come.


I must have missed what happened to your hand????

Well, off to bed. DH is here to carry the computer up.
Night all.


----------



## Poledra65

WhooHoo!!!!! I think I'm caught up. YAY!
Well, I'm going to finish watching Monkey Business (Cary Grant and Ginger Rogers) and knit some more on my hat. I'll see you all in the morning, sweet dreams.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Were your brownies with avocado? I made banana pancakes today with an apple grated up in them, raisons, cinnamon and some almond flour. Don't use any sugar, it's sweet enough. Needs an egg to stay together though. Added raisons, and pecans and since I had no maple syrup used no sugar added jam. They weren't pretty after they were removed from the pan as I didn't have eggs to hold them together, but boy were they good. I didn't use a recipe but I know there are recipes for this.


Those sound really good. I will have to make them for the teens. I would try them myself except bananas are not very good for me. 
No my brownies didn't have Avacado. I will have to find the receipt and post it. I have also found a very good gluten free boxed brownie mix at Sam's club.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> WhooHoo!!!!! I think I'm caught up. YAY!
> Well, I'm going to finish watching Monkey Business (Cary Grant and Ginger Rogers) and knit some more on my hat. I'll see you all in the morning, sweet dreams.


I am still trying to catch up not doing a very good job of it. Still working at it when I get up very early :shock: tonight I figured I read some more seems how there is no knitting.


----------



## Pup lover

had a busy day getting housework done and cooking done for the week. My mom stopped by yesterday first time we have seen each other for a week or a week and a half since Ive been sick. We have talked on the phone or emailed though. She called me this morning and said that she'd been thinking of me since she saw me yesterday and wanted to know if I have any water pills to take as "you look really puffy your either retaining a ton of water or youve gained weight" I'll admit I may have put on a couple of pounds since the beginning of winter and with the holidays etc. Ive tried to be good about watching what I eat. I havent been exercising per se as just getting used to working 5 days a week and the activity that goes with the job of walking all over the school numerous times a day has been exercise enough so far, especially with being sick. I guess it just hurt my feelings for her to say that. She doesnt have any tact, she just blurts things out however they are in her head. Ive seen her do it to other people also. She told me a couple of weeks ago that she didn't get my kids anything for Christmas because she doesnt have the relationship with them that she would like to. Whose fault is that? And what am I supposed to do about that? We go through periods where we get along well and then we have times when she just seems to irritate and frustrate me at every turn. 

Sorry for whinning and crying to you all. Hope that all are doing well and/or improving. 

Sandi will be thinking of you tomorrow with your surgery.

Hugs and prayers


----------



## Spider

Good evening all, been fighting this cold thing everyone seems to have. Came down with it Friday night and yesterday I couldn't talk. And I am so warm. And as usual when I am sick sleep doesn't come and easier for me. So tired this afternoon and no nap so hope to sleep tonight.suppose to back at work at ten tomorrow morning. They fired our boss last week so it is exciting thinking of going to work instead of the dreading I have been going through. 
Sandy, good luck on your surgery. Shirley start feeling better, that is a command, we need you and Sam back in the pink soon. Winter is almost over. Think of you all. Linda


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I love the Murdock Mysteries. It is a Canadian series and filmed in Toronto. They tie it to real locations and real people of the time such as Aurthur Connan Doyle. A G Bell. Amy MacPherson, the Home Children and the like. We always watch because there are lots of little asides that refer to real happenings in Toronto. Besides that Yannik is so darn handsome isn't he?



jknappva said:


> Sonja, I like the detective/mystery shows, too.
> 
> I will definitely try the Vicks on my feet tonight.


Has anyone watched the Murdoch Mysteries? I just discovered it last week and I think I'm going to like it.
And Grantchester on Masterpiece Mystery? I think I have a new PBS favorite. Unfortunately, they usually only have 3 episodes at a time. Sure wish there were more!
Junek[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> I must have missed what happened to your hand????
> 
> Well, off to bed. DH is here to carry the computer up.
> Night all.


I did not post about my hand until now. I fell bringing groceries inside bruised my arm and my wrist is has been pretty sore. I have my brace on until at least the end of February. 
Good night sweet dreams.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL, it is a rather unique sensation.


Oh yes a very unique sensation indeed!


----------



## Spider

Pup lover said:


> had a busy day getting housework done and cooking done for the week. My mom stopped by yesterday first time we have seen each other for a week or a week and a half since Ive been sick. We have talked on the phone or emailed though. She called me this morning and said that she'd been thinking of me since she saw me yesterday and wanted to know if I have any water pills to take as "you look really puffy your either retaining a ton of water or youve gained weight" I'll admit I may have put on a couple of pounds since the beginning of winter and with the holidays etc. Ive tried to be good about watching what I eat. I havent been exercising per se as just getting used to working 5 days a week and the activity that goes with the job of walking all over the school numerous times a day has been exercise enough so far, especially with being sick. I guess it just hurt my feelings for her to say that. She doesnt have any tact, she just blurts things out however they are in her head. Ive seen her do it to other people also. She told me a couple of weeks ago that she didn't get my kids anything for Christmas because she doesnt have the relationship with them that she would like to. Whose fault is that? And what am I supposed to do about that? We go through periods where we get along well and then we have times when she just seems to irritate and frustrate me at every turn.
> 
> Sorry for whinning and crying to you all. Hope that all are doing well and/or improving.
> 
> Sandi will be thinking of you tomorrow with your surgery.
> 
> Hugs and prayers


Sometimes even if they are our parents we can want to shoot them or love them to both. Sometimes they just don't have the filtered they should have. Hearts I know.. But not much we can do.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I lived in New Toronto and taught at Seventh Street School and John English School on Royal York Road. They do often show the old grounds of the Phsyc Hospital at Lakeshore and Islington I lived on Seventh Street down by the lake in 1964.
Did you know that The Littlest Hobo was also filmed on the Lakeshore Phsyc Hospital grounds?



Cashmeregma said:


> June, I'm watching the Murdoch Mysteries. Haven't recognized anything yet. Of course I haven't lived there since I was a child. Don't think I'll be seeing my street. Mimico, where he rode his bike out to is where DH & I stayed when he was at the college in that area. Think it was a Humber extension. Of course it looks like it is country but now it is completely built up. What fun.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Spider hope you are feeling better by the morning but sure don't push yourself. What good news that the awful boss is no longer there! That ought to make your job much more pleasant. Hope whomever may take her place is pleasant.


Spider said:


> Good evening all, been fighting this cold thing everyone seems to have. Came down with it Friday night and yesterday I couldn't talk. And I am so warm. And as usual when I am sick sleep doesn't come and easier for me. So tired this afternoon and no nap so hope to sleep tonight.suppose to back at work at ten tomorrow morning. They fired our boss last week so it is exciting thinking of going to work instead of the dreading I have been going through.
> Sandy, good luck on your surgery. Shirley start feeling better, that is a command, we need you and Sam back in the pink soon. Winter is almost over. Think of you all. Linda


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> cmaliza wrote:
> ~~~No pressure to "live up to"....it's just you...continue being you!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I agree. No pressure Julie, just be you. :thumbup:


Thanks Daralene!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Most times my potato skin is more veggies than potato. For a few more weeks I am working one handed. I am glad I am ambidextrous. It is proving a little slower for knitting. I am learning to deal with the hiccups as they come.


Caren what are you not telling us? One handed?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Somehow I am not getting notices of new posts, despite my having posted things several times. We'll see how tomorrow goes.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> had a busy day getting housework done and cooking done for the week. My mom stopped by yesterday first time we have seen each other for a week or a week and a half since Ive been sick. We have talked on the phone or emailed though. She called me this morning and said that she'd been thinking of me since she saw me yesterday and wanted to know if I have any water pills to take as "you look really puffy your either retaining a ton of water or youve gained weight" I'll admit I may have put on a couple of pounds since the beginning of winter and with the holidays etc. Ive tried to be good about watching what I eat. I havent been exercising per se as just getting used to working 5 days a week and the activity that goes with the job of walking all over the school numerous times a day has been exercise enough so far, especially with being sick. I guess it just hurt my feelings for her to say that. She doesnt have any tact, she just blurts things out however they are in her head. Ive seen her do it to other people also. She told me a couple of weeks ago that she didn't get my kids anything for Christmas because she doesnt have the relationship with them that she would like to. Whose fault is that? And what am I supposed to do about that? We go through periods where we get along well and then we have times when she just seems to irritate and frustrate me at every turn.
> 
> Sorry for whinning and crying to you all. Hope that all are doing well and/or improving.
> 
> Sandi will be thinking of you tomorrow with your surgery.
> 
> Hugs and prayers


Dawn, you know we are excellent listeners- and you've just vented a little- very rightly- because as you say it was not tactful! 
As you are off line- hope you are getting some sound sleep!


----------



## StellaK

thewren said:


> my oldest daughter home schools - don't get me started - I do not think a trip to the library should be counted as part of the school day and that is only one gripe. the fact that dad was to teach the math which he did when he got home form work - if he was not too tired or they didn't have something planned or something going on at the church. I am going to stop not. --- sam[/quote
> My second husband's daughter home-schooled her daughter from sixth grade on. However the mother did the child's schoolwork and turned it in as the child did it. That was for six years of schooling. She started the home-schooling after the school tested and discovered the child needed special help because of a low I.Q. and being so far behind. But since the mom had never finished high school herself, at least she got an education. That was one relationship I severed after my husband died and I moved three states away.


----------



## Sorlenna

I am up to page 40...will do my best to get caught up tomorrow. Hugs and blessings!


----------



## iamsam

I love both of them - in fact I dvr'd grantchester tonight. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Sonja, I like the detective/mystery shows, too.
> 
> I will definitely try the Vicks on my feet tonight.


Has anyone watched the Murdoch Mysteries? I just discovered it last week and I think I'm going to like it.
And Grantchester on Masterpiece Mystery? I think I have a new PBS favorite. Unfortunately, they usually only have 3 episodes at a time. Sure wish there were more!
Junek[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

sure - why not - the pair I am making now are going to be plain as plain can be - the color varies so that will be the design. next pair I will use a design. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam the cabled socks I just made used only 4 dpns and was quite easy. It was a free pattern if you want me to send it to you.


----------



## StellaK

I don't like all these dark movies filmed so that you can't even see them. Seems to be a new fad. A movie is something you should be able to see. :roll:[/quote]
There seem to be a lot of TV shows which are also filmed with little or no light. They are too hard for me to watch.


----------



## iamsam

I'm very glad you didn't break it - the brace should help it. I've been thinking of getting a brace for my left wrist - it is still pretty weak. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I did not post about my hand until now. I fell bringing groceries inside bruised my arm and my wrist is has been pretty sore. I have my brace on until at least the end of February.
> Good night sweet dreams.


----------



## iamsam

stella - we don't see near enough of you - how are you and what have you been doing with yourself? hope you will join us more often - you are missed. --- sam



StellaK said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> my oldest daughter home schools - don't get me started - I do not think a trip to the library should be counted as part of the school day and that is only one gripe. the fact that dad was to teach the math which he did when he got home form work - if he was not too tired or they didn't have something planned or something going on at the church. I am going to stop not. --- sam[/quote
> My second husband's daughter home-schooled her daughter from sixth grade on. However the mother did the child's schoolwork and turned it in as the child did it. That was for six years of schooling. She started the home-schooling after the school tested and discovered the child needed special help because of a low I.Q. and being so far behind. But since the mom had never finished high school herself, at least she got an education. That was one relationship I severed after my husband died and I moved three states away.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gwen, hope Hannah is better soon, what a scary incident!
Aran, congratulations on getting your poems published.
I hope all those who are feelingvunwell are better soon.
I hate ironing, only do what has to be done.
I finally caught up with you chatty crew, took ages.
Tami, great pictures of DH, DS & Arianna
We were invited out this afternoon & evening, I had coffe with my sister & niece, DH went to a gun show then we had supper with friends.

Have you all seen the Lone Ranger with Johnny Depp, what a silly, fun move, I think Johnny Depp had a warped sense of humor.
I will try to st a photo of what I did yesterday at quilting I finished the top for a baby quilt, still have to add backing & made a folded star hot pad. The hot pad was pretty time consuming but I like it & think I will try to make some more for gifts for next Christmas.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I have the opinion that most kids who are home-schooled don't really get a proper education & they definitely miss out on the social aspect of school.some of the more fundamentalist church goers around here home school their kids to keep them away from the " heathens" & bad influences but those kids don't really grow up" normal ", the ones I have met seem somewhat backward. I have maybe not said this properly & I don't want anyone to take offense. School may not be the best but I still think it's better than home schooling.



StellaK said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> my oldest daughter home schools - don't get me started - I do not think a trip to the library should be counted as part of the school day and that is only one gripe. the fact that dad was to teach the math which he did when he got home form work - if he was not too tired or they didn't have something planned or something going on at the church. I am going to stop not. --- sam[/quote
> My second husband's daughter home-schooled her daughter from sixth grade on. However the mother did the child's schoolwork and turned it in as the child did it. That was for six years of schooling. She started the home-schooling after the school tested and discovered the child needed special help because of a low I.Q. and being so far behind. But since the mom had never finished high school herself, at least she got an education. That was one relationship I severed after my husband died and I moved three states away.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> I just read about a school somewhere in the States that will fail a child if more than two weeks are missed unless there is proof of a sickness or hospital visit.
> 
> Hayleys school here and the one in Calgary she attended never seemed to have a problem with her being absent because of a cold or because they were taking off on a holiday. Both my son and his wife are Air Canada Employees and seem to feel it is okay to just take off. She also misses a lot of school. The Teacher told us when I picked her up one day that she is an excellent student and has never failed a test yet. However I wonder who those who are not good students do with unlimited absences allowed. It makes me wonder whether children who attend those type of schools will feel that they can 'take off' from a class or work with no feelings of responsibility. They ever seem to think there is any reason why she can't go. She has traveled all over the world with them, so who knows if I am correct.
> 
> =================
> I am not recuperating very quickly -- I am slowly getting better but it sure is taking a long time to feel less weak and get my appetite back. I have lost 26 pounds since Nov.15 and I seem to be slowly losing more weight.
> 
> I have a couple of appointments and will just have to go with the flow, visit the specialists and see if they come up with anything. I just can't seem to get my energy back after the kidney infection as well as the darned diverticulosis problems.
> 
> Oh well - I do know that I am much better off than a lot of people much younger than I am.
> 
> Very interesting info on Defiance Sam. I hope you are feeling better. Shirley


Kids who travel a lot learn a lot of things that way as well which can as beneficial as schooling in the lower years as long s they are also able to keep up with the school work. We would sometimes take ours out from school in Primary school but not once they reached High School.
Sorry you are making such slow progress Shirley. But two major issues takes a very long time to recover from- especially when you are older. Diverticulitis affects the absorption of foods so can affect weight as well. I'm assuming with all the tests you have had that they are sure the cause of the weight loss is the two health issues you have had had recently.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: :shock: :thumbdown:
> In Texas, and I think here, we have a 5-10 day grace period, and then if you forget, they give you a ticket, but if you get it done within 10 days of your ticket being issued, just present the receipt to the clerk of court and it's just $10. Over $700 seems more than a little excessive, I feel your pain and your tears, I'd be crying with you.


That makes sense- gives you time to realsie you have forgotten becuase it is easy to miss a date by accident.


----------



## StellaK

thewren said:


> stella - we don't see near enough of you - how are you and what have you been doing with yourself? hope you will join us more often - you are missed. --- sam


I am trying to post more frequently. I have had a really hard year with breathing problems and social issues. I have COPD. I have never smoked but as an artist have breathed in lots of fumes and particulate matter over the years. It does not seem so important to wear a mask at the time.
The artist's co-op I used to sell my jewelry abruptly closed and I lost my extra income from that. Then I stopped swimming three times a week because of the oxygen. I had also volunteered at the hospital where I swam and they did not want me there with the oxygen. So I lost virtually all of my social outlets at once. So it's a funk I need to work myself out of and get out more. I hate using the oxygen and it seems so cumbersome to carry the concentrator around. My energy level is next to zero; I need to pull up my big girl panties and get on with it. StellaK


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay, I'm not liking this...had to get up from trying to sleep since my nose is all runny and eyes and head hurt and ears are plugged...ugggh, no way can I be coming back down with something. DH had caught the flu but I thought it was the same as what I had so I'd be fine...but he works at the High School so could have brought home something else. He's snoring away and I'm here feeling miserable again....darn...darn...darn. I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired. And of course, there's nothing new on TV..time to try to find a free movie on OnDemand. I was so hoping to get out and get the ingredients for gumbo to make it tomorrow--back to tomato soup and juices.


I do hope you are not getting sick again, twice so close together is tough to deal with.


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> Sonja, I like the detective/mystery shows, too.
> 
> I will definitely try the Vicks on my feet tonight.


Has anyone watched the Murdoch Mysteries? I just discovered it last week and I think I'm going to like it.
And Grantchester on Masterpiece Mystery? I think I have a new PBS favorite. Unfortunately, they usually only have 3 episodes at a time. Sure wish there were more!
Junek[/quote]

I used to watch the Murdoch mysteries and quite enjoyed them . I watched Grantchester that was the first series they make a good team and I like the housekeeper . They are making a new series but I don't know when it will be on Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

cmaliza said:


> ~~~wow....it has taken me all day to catch up! Good grief!
> I did figure out one reason there are so many pages....I get to the end, and who has been writing all kinds of messages? Me! I guess I fit in the "Chatty Cathy" category! Never thought of myself that way. It's kinda' funny....I get so far behind, when I write a response to something...it shows up many pages later...and is out of synch with the conversation. Not much I can do about that, I don't think.
> 
> I want to say....glad to "be back"...I missed all y'all! Thanks to all who sent welcome notes AND to those who sent birthday greetings! It is fun to get those! My prayers had continued, and will continue to all who ache in heart, body & soul. Congrats to the successes. Keep 'em coming! What a family! I'm sure I will always be behind, but I think I am in good company!  g'night.


I like that you are a Chatty Cathy and not just you I think we all are and that's what makes a good tea party every one chatting away about lots of different topics all at once and catching up on what's happening with everyone . I find you all very interesting and I'm also learning about different things and places all round the world . So long may we all keep chatting 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Found The Murdoch Mysteries and I'm thrilled. It's in Toronto. Wonder if I'll see my old home above the florist. Couldn't find the other one...yet.


I like Elementary .I think Johnny Miller plays a good Sherlock not too sure about a female Watson but it works Sonja


----------



## iamsam

I can relate stella - I am on oxygen 24/7 - have a portable tank for when I go out. this kind of weather it is hard to get out when all I want to do is hibernate. I wish you lived closer -- we could go walking together. --- sam



StellaK said:


> I am trying to post more frequently. I have had a really hard year with breathing problems and social issues. I have COPD. I have never smoked but as an artist have breathed in lots of fumes and particulate matter over the years. It does not seem so important to wear a mask at the time.
> The artist's co-op I used to sell my jewelry abruptly closed and I lost my extra income from that. Then I stopped swimming three times a week because of the oxygen. I had also volunteered at the hospital where I swam and they did not want me there with the oxygen. So I lost virtually all of my social outlets at once. So it's a funk I need to work myself out of and get out more. I hate using the oxygen and it seems so cumbersome to carry the concentrator around. My energy level is next to zero; I need to pull up my big girl panties and get on with it. StellaK


----------



## iamsam

it is so past my bedtime. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme

pacer said:


> Finally caught up after being out for the day. I sat her knitting on a baby sweater while reading. I am almost done with both sleeves and when I started, I was beginning the first sleeve. I am still using up donated balls of yarn. I had 2 people donate these to me this week and I am 1/2 way done with my 3rd sweater. I have a friend at church who was asking if I had any needing sewing up. She takes a church member to her treatments and needs something to do while waiting. I just need to knit the sweaters and give them to her. I love that deal. I have quite a few that my mom and an elderly lady at church have knitted that need tie strings crocheted onto them. My friend will sew in those ends also so I need to work on those this week.
> 
> Wow I would love that deal to you are double lucky . Donated yarn so you can keep knitting away and someone who is willing to sew them all up for you my least favourite part of knitting .
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> Oh the brownies sound yummy. I and several family members are gluten free. I made my friend gluten free brownies he said gluten free tastes like cardboard. Well he lived them the I told him all the cookies he had been eating were gluten free as well.
> I wish I could make fancy coffee like that.


My son usually makes all his own gluten free foods from meals to cakes and the ones I have tasted are delicious . Far better than anything that comes from a shop . The bread bought from a shop is awful that tastes like cardboard 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Pup lover said:


> had a busy day getting housework done and cooking done for the week. My mom stopped by yesterday first time we have seen each other for a week or a week and a half since Ive been sick. We have talked on the phone or emailed though. She called me this morning and said that she'd been thinking of me since she saw me yesterday and wanted to know if I have any water pills to take as "you look really puffy your either retaining a ton of water or youve gained weight" I'll admit I may have put on a couple of pounds since the beginning of winter and with the holidays etc. Ive tried to be good about watching what I eat. I havent been exercising per se as just getting used to working 5 days a week and the activity that goes with the job of walking all over the school numerous times a day has been exercise enough so far, especially with being sick. I guess it just hurt my feelings for her to say that. She doesnt have any tact, she just blurts things out however they are in her head. Ive seen her do it to other people also. She told me a couple of weeks ago that she didn't get my kids anything for Christmas because she doesnt have the relationship with them that she would like to. Whose fault is that? And what am I supposed to do about that? We go through periods where we get along well and then we have times when she just seems to irritate and frustrate me at every turn.
> 
> Sorry for whinning and crying to you all. Hope that all are doing well and/or improving.
> 
> Sandi will be thinking of you tomorrow with your surgery.
> 
> Hugs and prayers


Sounds like my mother . We never got along when I was a teenager one of her favourite sayings was that she wished she had 7 boys and no girls . She was nt a very good mother but I think it was because of the hard life she had growing up in a large family with no mother (died ) We got on better when i was older mainly because she knew that I wouldn't put up with any of her nonsense like the rest of the family did . She would buy my children a pair of socks for christmas but the other grand children would get expensive presents . So I started buying her a pair of socks for christmas . She wasn't happy told the whole family how mean I was but never said anything to me :XD:


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> I did not post about my hand until now. I fell bringing groceries inside bruised my arm and my wrist is has been pretty sore. I have my brace on until at least the end of February.
> Good night sweet dreams.


Sorry to hear about your fall . It seems you are having a lot of problems lately . I hope it all turns around and you start to get nothing but good news no more problems you have had enough of those . Wish you well and hope your arm heels quickly Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh, Caren, so sorry for your fall and injured hand, wrist and arm. Hope it clears up quickly...no fun being one-handed. Hope ibuprofen is enough to keep the pain away.

Dawn, I just want to give you a hug...you're going through so much. I'm sure your Mom means nothing by her statements except concern for you, but it sure is coming out in a bad way.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend where it is -15c/5f at 08:54. A bit chilly but liveable. Sorry I have not been on much life has been busier than normal lately.
> 
> Coffee today is called granny coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to all in need. (((((((((((GROUP HUGS))))))))))))) for all. Have a groovy day!!!!!


I am in on the group hug


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I am in on the group hug


Hi Cathy! Are you still in shock? After that awful fine. Have you had a good holiday? We were in holiday mode, too, 175 years of European occupation.


----------



## Swedenme

Good morning everybody . Lovely blue skies this morning in this part of the world not even frosty . I've read that parts of America are expecting a very nasty storm so I hope any of you who have to go out and about stay safe and take care . Today we are off for the weekly day trip out to hospital be glad when next week is here and we finally find out what they are exactly going to do . I have been practising my crochet . I think I have 2 clumsy hands they keep getting in the way . I see plenty more practising in my future . Think I'll get some done now


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> The calendars and, like you said, the money goes to a good cause!
> Junek


Just googled Corolla Wild Horses website to find out more. So interesting, I wish I'd known about them when I was visiting that area a few years ago. Never heard a mention of them while we were there. If I'd known I'm sure we would have taken one of the tours to find them and photograph them.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Cathy! Are you still in shock? After that awful fine. Have you had a good holiday? We were in holiday mode, too, 175 years of European occupation.


Hi Julie, doing ok thanks despite the fine. I pretty much did the usual stuff today, but I did achieve a fair bit inside and out. Serena had mashed banana for the first time today and loved it. She is getting good at drinking water out of a sippy cup now too. She has been practising weird expressions the last couple of days. So funny. DS and his girlfriend came over on Saturday for a few hours. Great to spend time with them. Low 20s C here for the next few days.


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> I love to iron, used to do it after work to relax, worked better than a drink.


Poledra, if it's OK with you I'll sit and drink a glass of wine while you do my ironing! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you, I agree that she should not feel that way about her posts. It does make me feel funny if someone compliments me but puts themselves down. She is such a beautiful person and her posts are valuable to us. I love the compliment but feel lessened by making her feel her posts are less. Such a beautiful loving person whom we are interested in. Family life is what is important and the basis from where we all go out into life.


Well I think that everyone on here are kind, loving wonderful people and very talented. And I love how we are all like family to each other. Degrees or not, travelling or not. I know I love hearing anything and everything that everyone posts.... never boring.


----------



## Normaedern

angelam said:


> Poledra, if it's OK with you I'll sit and drink a glass of wine while you do my ironing! :lol: :lol:


I will join you!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie, doing ok thanks despite the fine. I pretty much did the usual stuff today, but I did achieve a fair bit inside and out. Serena had mashed banana for the first time today and loved it. She is getting good at drinking water out of a sippy cup now too. She has been practising weird expressions the last couple of days. So funny. DS and his girlfriend came over on Saturday for a few hours. Great to spend time with them. Low 20s C here for the next few days.


We are having high 20's, I know you quite like that- but for me it is a bit much!
Banana was the one thing I could guarantee Bronwen would eat! I used to make vegie mixes with peas which we know now she still hates, and tomato which she is mildly allergic to- she did not come up with the obvious skin problems her big sister had so I did not work that one out for rather a long time. Serena holds her cup herself, to drink? Sounds like she is learning to play to the gallery! Is she edging around the furniture?- It all gets so exciting, and then she will be running like quick silver, and it is a whole new game!


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> I did not post about my hand until now. I fell bringing groceries inside bruised my arm and my wrist is has been pretty sore. I have my brace on until at least the end of February.
> Good night sweet dreams.


Oh Caren! So sorry to hear that - as if you don't have enough going on around you. Hope it settles down and is pain free very soon. x


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> That's the nice thing about hugs on here. Can't catch a thing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> We are having high 20's, I know you quite like that- but for me it is a bit much!
> Banana was the one thing I could guarantee Bronwen would eat! I used to make vegie mixes with peas which we know now she still hates, and tomato which she is mildly allergic to- she did not come up with the obvious skin problems her big sister had so I did not work that one out for rather a long time. Serena holds her cup herself, to drink? Sounds like she is learning to play to the gallery! Is she edging around the furniture?- It all gets so exciting, and then she will be running like quick silver, and it is a whole new game!


No she isnt walking around the furniture yet... and still falls and bangs her head quite a bit, she has a row of little yellow bruises across her forehead. :shock: I for one dont want her walking yet... only 9 months, she is growing up too quick. Yes she hold the cup (with handles) and it has a spout like a teat on it.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> No, we didn't get money back or the chair repaired. Like I said,we just don't go with Lazyboy and that particular store closed.
> 
> Little unwelcomed excitement here this morning. Hannah, my youngest DD, got up and said she wasn't feeling well and sounded congested; said her throat was sore. Few minutes later she went into the kitchen. Thank goodness her dad was in there too. She was on her phone with her boyfriend when she abruptly told him she had to go she was feeling sick. She then promptly passed out and DH said it looked like she was having a seizure. We called 911 for an ambulance. I quickly dressed (was in PJs) and went out onto front porch to wait for them while DH got a cold towel and was kneeling by DD with the towel on her head. Took forever for the EMTs to arrive; dispatcher and transposed our address numbers and they couldn't find us. Thank goodness I was out in the yard by then waving my arms to flag them down. Anyway, they check her out after helping her to the sofa and vitals were perfectly fine and she had not signs of having had a seizure and no fever. They no sooner were walking out the door when she started to throw up. Check her again and vitals still okay. With no fever they do not think it is the flu. Said to give her plenty of fluids and to make sure she ate something today. She has thrown up only one more since then. Still no fever thank goodness. DH said we will continue t monitor her and if anything changes negatively we will take her to urgent care. Sydney was so anxious about her when she passed out he kept licking her feet which she says is what helped her to come to. Whew! What a morning and thank God she probably just has a bug. She said one of the other employees at work was sick so she probably caught this/whatever from her.
> 
> Oh My Goodness Gwen
> 
> :shock: That would have been very scary for you. I hope she is ok and its just a bug. Careful that you or DH dont catch it though.


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 49.... I am too tired to be on here anymore tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2

> sugarsugar


...
And it looks like you are the last person to be on for a while, Cathy- I am having difficulty sleeping- but am surprised there is no British input! being mid-day there, which means America must be largely awake- maybe everyone is too cold.


----------



## Lurker 2

Just checked my buddy list- very few indeed online! Looks like Sam has not signed off.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hi StellaK! Happy belated birthday.....Hope it was a good one.


StellaK said:


> I don't like all these dark movies filmed so that you can't even see them. Seems to be a new fad. A movie is something you should be able to see. :roll:


There seem to be a lot of TV shows which are also filmed with little or no light. They are too hard for me to watch.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

Johnny Depp was hilarious in The Lone Ranger. You're right; warped sense of humor. Love the quilted hot pad. Your points look great!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope Hannah is better soon, what a scary incident!
> Aran, congratulations on getting your poems published.
> I hope all those who are feelingvunwell are better soon.
> I hate ironing, only do what has to be done.
> I finally caught up with you chatty crew, took ages.
> Tami, great pictures of DH, DS & Arianna
> We were invited out this afternoon & evening, I had coffe with my sister & niece, DH went to a gun show then we had supper with friends.
> 
> Have you all seen the Lone Ranger with Johnny Depp, what a silly, fun move, I think Johnny Depp had a warped sense of humor.
> I will try to st a photo of what I did yesterday at quilting I finished the top for a baby quilt, still have to add backing & made a folded star hot pad. The hot pad was pretty time consuming but I like it & think I will try to make some more for gifts for next Christmas.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> ...
> And it looks like you are the last person to be on for a while, Cathy- I am having difficulty sleeping- but am surprised there is no British input! being mid-day there, which means America must be largely awake- maybe everyone is too cold.


I always have loads to catch up with when i have been away. I am struggling to read all that has happened. I hope you can have a little rest soon, Julie.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Stella I am so sorry this has happened. I will add you to my prayer list that you will "find your big girl panties" quickly and develop another social outlet. Also that you will find another way to sell your jewelry. Have you considered an Easy store?


StellaK said:


> I am trying to post more frequently. I have had a really hard year with breathing problems and social issues. I have COPD. I have never smoked but as an artist have breathed in lots of fumes and particulate matter over the years. It does not seem so important to wear a mask at the time.
> The artist's co-op I used to sell my jewelry abruptly closed and I lost my extra income from that. Then I stopped swimming three times a week because of the oxygen. I had also volunteered at the hospital where I swam and they did not want me there with the oxygen. So I lost virtually all of my social outlets at once. So it's a funk I need to work myself out of and get out more. I hate using the oxygen and it seems so cumbersome to carry the concentrator around. My energy level is next to zero; I need to pull up my big girl panties and get on with it. StellaK


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> I always have loads to catch up with when i have been away. I am struggling to read all that has happened. I hope you can have a little rest soon, Julie.


I must go and lie down again! it is nearly 2 am., I had an awful lot of catch on Saturday after my trip south! but when you have been a weekend away there must be so much, with both Parties!


----------



## Gweniepooh

DITTO! on everyones posts.



sugarsugar said:


> Well I think that everyone on here are kind, loving wonderful people and very talented. And I love how we are all like family to each other. Degrees or not, travelling or not. I know I love hearing anything and everything that everyone posts.... never boring.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I'm very glad you didn't break it - the brace should help it. I've been thinking of getting a brace for my left wrist - it is still pretty weak. --- sam


A brace really does help a lot, a bit restricting for somethings but that is the point. I think you should get one even if you oy use it when your wrist gets sore. A break would have been really bad.


----------



## vabchnonnie

Good Morning to ALL from VA Beach. Devotions and breakfast over. It's very overcast outside and cold. Amazed at how long it takes to get caught up on here from overnight postings. Must put load of whites in bleach water to soak, then back.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are so right vabchnonnie. The only way I can keep from getting so behind is to check in several times a day....LOL We seem to be starting the day with sunshine down here in GA and an expected high of 51 F.


vabchnonnie said:


> Good Morning to ALL from VA Beach. Devotions and breakfast over. It's very overcast outside and cold. Amazed at how long it takes to get caught up on here from overnight postings. Must put load of whites in bleach water to soak, then back.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I finished the Wheatland basket last night....ugh....it really looks bad. I was concerned while make it that the yarn was too soft for it to hold it's shape even though I used the weight yarn (#4) and double strands. Quite a disappointment but a lesson learned; rely more on my instincts/gut feelings. Oh well, will not be posting a picture of this disaster....LOL. I am going to try and make it out of some chunky yarn or possibly some heavy rug yarn I have on hand and see if it makes any difference. Since I've made bowls before out of chunky and they were firm enough I may go that route first. We shall see. I'm first going back to my socks I was knitting though.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Found The Murdoch Mysteries and I'm thrilled. It's in Toronto. Wonder if I'll see my old home above the florist. Couldn't find the other one...yet.


Since Grantchester is on PBS, perhaps it's not yet on your public broadcasting station...I guess they have different schedules in different areas.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

budasha said:


> If they don't stop you, how do they know that you have a current registration?


Guess they assume you've paid it since it's included in the personal property bill. If you're stopped for a traffic violation, of course, it would show up in their computer.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> June, I'm watching the Murdoch Mysteries. Haven't recognized anything yet. Of course I haven't lived there since I was a child. Don't think I'll be seeing my street. Mimico, where he rode his bike out to is where DH & I stayed when he was at the college in that area. Think it was a Humber extension. Of course it looks like it is country but now it is completely built up. What fun.


I'm so glad I mentioned the show since it's taped in an area that's familiar. I did notice that it's a Canadian production.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> I must have missed what happened to your hand????
> 
> Well, off to bed. DH is here to carry the computer up.
> Night all.


Me, too, Caren. What happened to your hand?
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I love both of them - in fact I dvr'd grantchester tonight. --- sam


I dvr'd Grantchester, too. I'm asleep long before it comes on. But I know I have something to watch today...although I think USA network is showing reruns of NCIS. I think I've seen them all at least a couple of times. But watching them again is better than most of the trash that's on TV more and more these days.
Did anyone watch Sons of Liberty last night? I started it but went to bed about half way through. I do have it on dvr to finish. Sure shows a different picture of the idealised figures we were told about in school!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> I finished the Wheatland basket last night....ugh....it really looks bad. I was concerned while make it that the yarn was too soft for it to hold it's shape even though I used the weight yarn (#4) and double strands. Quite a disappointment but a lesson learned; rely more on my instincts/gut feelings. Oh well, will not be posting a picture of this disaster....LOL. I am going to try and make it out of some chunky yarn or possibly some heavy rug yarn I have on hand and see if it makes any difference. Since I've made bowls before out of chunky and they were firm enough I may go that route first. We shall see. I'm first going back to my socks I was knitting though.


If you go down at least one hook size it will give you a much tighter basket and should help wuth it standing better. I do this with bowls and baskets a lot. Most of mine are made from crochet cotton instead of yarn


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Cathy! Are you still in shock? After that awful fine. Have you had a good holiday? We were in holiday mode, too, 175 years of European occupation.


I've always thought of the word "occupation" in a derogatory manner....hopefully after 175 years, all citizens have been nationalized...or am I incorrect in my thinking?


----------



## budasha

Sounds good. Thanks for the recipe.



thewren said:


> Pumpkin Butter
> 
> Original recipe makes 5 - 1/2 pint jars
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1(29oz) can pumpkin puree
> 3/4 cup apple juice
> 2 teaspoons ground ginger
> 1/2 teaspoon ground cloves
> 1 1/2 cups white sugar
> 2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
> 1 teaspoon ground nutmeg
> 
> Directions
> 
> Combine pumpkin, apple juice, spices, and sugar in a large saucepan; stir well. Bring mixture to a boil. Reduce heat, and simmer for 30 minutes or until thickened. Stir frequently.
> 
> Transfer to sterile containers and chill in the refrigerator until serving.


----------



## RookieRetiree

If the basket has the right shape---just not the right firmness. how about using some stiffener or starch. We can use sugar water up here, but that wouldn't work too well down there. Another idea is to make up a solution of white glue and water and totally immerse the basket and then form it over a bowl, bucket, or whatever will give it the shape you want. You might be able to salvage it!! I saw some photos where the basket was left loose and then hung up on a peg board...it looks quite nice! If it's at least 50% animal fiber, you may even ben able to felt it.



Gweniepooh said:


> I finished the Wheatland basket last night....ugh....it really looks bad. I was concerned while make it that the yarn was too soft for it to hold it's shape even though I used the weight yarn (#4) and double strands. Quite a disappointment but a lesson learned; rely more on my instincts/gut feelings. Oh well, will not be posting a picture of this disaster....LOL. I am going to try and make it out of some chunky yarn or possibly some heavy rug yarn I have on hand and see if it makes any difference. Since I've made bowls before out of chunky and they were firm enough I may go that route first. We shall see. I'm first going back to my socks I was knitting though.


----------



## martina

Hello to all. Having a fairly quiet day, well, pattern hunting for a broomstick crochet cowl, going to have a bath shortly and will carry on the hunt later. I think I can remember the pattern but wanted to check, so if we stop looking it will probably re appear! Prayers for all, sorry for no interesting news just now But some days that's the way it is.


----------



## Bulldog

had a busy day getting housework done and cooking done for the week. My mom stopped by yesterday first time we have seen each other for a week or a week and a half since Ive been sick. We have talked on the phone or emailed though. She called me this morning and said that she'd been thinking of me since she saw me yesterday and wanted to know if I have any water pills to take as "you look really puffy your either retaining a ton of water or youve gained weight" I'll admit I may have put on a couple of pounds since the beginning of winter and with the holidays etc. Ive tried to be good about watching what I eat. I havent been exercising per se as just getting used to working 5 days a week and the activity that goes with the job of walking all over the school numerous times a day has been exercise enough so far, especially with being sick. I guess it just hurt my feelings for her to say that. She doesnt have any tact, she just blurts things out however they are in her head. Ive seen her do it to other people also. She told me a couple of weeks ago that she didn't get my kids anything for Christmas because she doesnt have the relationship with them that she would like to. Whose fault is that? And what am I supposed to do about that? We go through periods where we get along well and then we have times when she just seems to irritate and frustrate me at every turn. 


Dawn, I am so sorry your mom is inconsiderated like that. My mom and dad both used to make comments about my weight that hurt so now I have a stigma about it. Jim chides me all the time about it. It is hard to remove hurtful things from ones memories.

Oh, Caren. I am so sorry about your hand and wrist. I know how it slows you down. Hate to hear you fell and were hurt. Healing prayers on their way.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks for the tip Caren. I'll try that....these were knit not crochet but going down a needles size makes sense. Also have some Sugar & Cream yarn that is stiffer feeling that might do better too.


NanaCaren said:


> If you go down at least one hook size it will give you a much tighter basket and should help wuth it standing better. I do this with bowls and baskets a lot. Most of mine are made from crochet cotton instead of yarn


----------



## Gweniepooh

It is so floppy I honestly don't think even a stiffener would help....I had thought about the water/glue mixture but would've to absolutely drench it....LOL....I won't toss it out but just set it aside for awhile; no peg board here in the house nor room to put it if I got some. Nice idea though.


RookieRetiree said:


> If the basket has the right shape---just not the right firmness. how about using some stiffener or starch. We can use sugar water up here, but that wouldn't work too well down there. Another idea is to make up a solution of white glue and water and totally immerse the basket and then form it over a bowl, bucket, or whatever will give it the shape you want. You might be able to salvage it!! I saw some photos where the basket was left loose and then hung up on a peg board...it looks quite nice! If it's at least 50% animal fiber, you may even ben able to felt it.


----------



## sassafras123

Dawn, hugs, it hurts when moms make a comment like that.
Gwennie, hope Hannah is better today.
Still coughing a blue streak, but somehow feel I've turned a corner and this will get better.


----------



## Gweniepooh

DH took DD to doctor this morning and they are now back. No strep, no flu. They did draw blood and said the passing out had to do with some natural reaction when she get nauseous (can't remember what they called it...). Said her stomach is so sensitive that the sinus drainage makes her sick at her stomach which then triggers this phenomena. Nothing serious just tore mindful that she will react this way. Whew!


----------



## Bulldog

Bonnie, your quilting is just beautiful. The colors really compliment each other and it has an Amish look with the dark fabric. I am so glad you had a fun outing and I agree about home schooling. I don't think those kids will have an easy time fitting into society when they have had no social interactions that you experience in school.

Stella, it is so good to see you I am so sorry for everythting that has happened to you. Just keep yourself busy and get out of the house often. We love you here. I know how easy it is tow wrap up in a cocoon when going through tough situations.

The only murder mystery I refuse to watch is How To Get Away With Murder. It got a little too trashy for me.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> It is so floppy I honestly don't think even a stiffener would help....I had thought about the water/glue mixture but would've to absolutely drench it....LOL....I won't toss it out but just set it aside for awhile; no peg board here in the house nor room to put it if I got some. Nice idea though.


How big is it? Some of the women at the quilt club have small baskets they made with a small piece/flap added to one side, the flap is either taped to the table top or if a drawer is there, closed into the drawer & this is used to catch all the threads & bits generated while sewing. Just an idea if it would work for that then it wouldn't be a total loss, some of them even ran a small wire around the top to keep it open.


----------



## Gweniepooh

the basket is 8 L x 8 W x 8 H....the idea about running wire around it might work especially if I also put it down the corners. Thanks for the idea.


Bonnie7591 said:


> How big is it? Some of the women at the quilt club have small baskets they made with a small piece/flap added to one side, the flap is either taped to the table top or if a drawer is there, closed into the drawer & this is used to catch all the threads & bits generated while sewing. Just an idea if it would work for that then it wouldn't be a total loss, some of them even ran a small wire around the top to keep it open.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dawn, sorry your mom is being difficult sometimes it seems older people really lost their mouth filter & say things thst just should cross their lips! Try not to let her get to you. I hope you are feeling better soon.
Caren, sorry about the wrist, never handy to have a limb not working to the fullest. I think there will e lists of injuries like that around here in the next few days. The yards are like skating rinks after Saturdays sleet, last night when we came home I could hardly get frm the car to the house without going on my backside.

Gwen, is Hannah doing better today?
I see you answered this while I was typing.


----------



## jheiens

Bulldog said:


> Bonnie, your quilting is just beautiful. The colors really compliment each other and it has an Amish look with the dark fabric. I am so glad you had a fun outing and I agree about home schooling. I don't think those kids will have an easy time fitting into society when they have had no social interactions that you experience in school.


There are some things that those of us who don't/haven't home schooled our kids aren't likely to know: There are organized sports, subject-related group outings and activities which home schoolers use to increase the socialization of their students. They don't need to grow up to be ''backward'' adults--if the parents are honestly making the effort to educate.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha

Thank you. I still remember it vividly.



Bulldog said:


> Liz, my heart breaks that you were treated this way. That was a big hurt for you. I am so sorry your parents didn't investigate further.


----------



## martina

Gwen, you could line your basket with some plastic canvas or a fabric liner .. I am glad your daughter has nothing serious.


----------



## Bulldog

Gwen, I am so relieved Hannah is doing better and diagnosis was nothing serious but would still keep a close eye on her, as I know you will as well as Sydney.

Got up at seven and got showere and put makeup on. I called Drs office at eight and it is now nine. If I don't hear from them soon, I will go to MEA. I am so tired of being sick and not feeling well.

I have a few errands to run after seeing someone then will get home and hopefully work on my socks. I am so sick about the hole in my sock, simply because I didn't pull my yarn tight enough but will weave the wrond side to fix it this time.Did you all see Gigi's socks on KP the other day. they were beautiful and she had done Toe Up with the FLK heel. You know I have mixed feeling about those blockers. I think they stretch your sock too much. I am like Margaret. I think just steaming it a little and letting the foot do the blocking is best for me.
Jim has a seasoned roast in the crockpot and we are having pulled pork sandwiches with a salad. Easy on me. He has been so sweet but hears all the coughing and gurgling sounds, so knows I am sick.
I am afraid I lost my cool yesterday on the phone with my daughter. My granddaughter who lives here does absolutely nothing to help around the house. All I have ever asked her to do is keep her room cleaned and keep walmart bags in her garbage cans (if she doesn't I have to wash out all sorts of who knows what) I emptied all the garbage yesterday (her job) and found no bags in ea of her two baskets..all had to be washed. Mold and hair in the shower, toothpaste all in her sink, and I can't even describe the tolilet. Now I could do this bathroom but we give her free room and board and very good meals, we pick her up and transport her to whatever and pick her up again. Am I wrong to expect a little responsibility from her. She is 16 and I am 69. She backtalks us and lies to us...I pray every day that their house sells and she can go back home with family. I am so tired of all her drama. 'Please forgive my rant....just let my barriers down due to not feeling good. Guess I best get off her and get my clothes on. I am giving them till noon and if I have not heard from them will just go to MEA.
I Love You to The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorry you have lost so many of your social outlets at the same time. Are their other groups you could join? Through church or seniors groups. I suppose the hospital is concerned you might catch some nasty bug from the people coming & going there. 
You said you were an artist, did you paint or what?

I was watching a show about renovating the other day & they found vermiculite in the house & had to get special people & equipment to remove it because it has asbestos in it. I remember as a kid packing carrots in it every fall in the cold room as it was supposed to be a good preservative for them, soaked up the moisture & kept them dry.
Now it is considered such a dangerous cause of lung problems.


StellaK said:


> I am trying to post more frequently. I have had a really hard year with breathing problems and social issues. I have COPD. I have never smoked but as an artist have breathed in lots of fumes and particulate matter over the years. It does not seem so important to wear a mask at the time.
> The artist's co-op I used to sell my jewelry abruptly closed and I lost my extra income from that. Then I stopped swimming three times a week because of the oxygen. I had also volunteered at the hospital where I swam and they did not want me there with the oxygen. So I lost virtually all of my social outlets at once. So it's a funk I need to work myself out of and get out more. I hate using the oxygen and it seems so cumbersome to carry the concentrator around. My energy level is next to zero; I need to pull up my big girl panties and get on with it. StellaK


----------



## martina

Betty, tell your daughter and granddaughter that it is either behave or be out.! You have To be firm for your sake and hers.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ahhhhh....yet another good idea. You folks are so helpful so that I will be able to use this basket. I greatly appreciate these ideas.


martina said:


> Gwen, you could line your basket with some plastic canvas or a fabric liner .. I am glad your daughter has nothing serious.


----------



## budasha

I kind of mixed two recipes together but I will tell you how I did it.



Bulldog said:


> Liz I would love a good cabbage soup recipe.
> 
> Daralene, all healthy, even the aftereffects. Maybe you and Emeril are relatives. He uses lots of garlic.
> 
> June, you son is one to be bragged on. We never tire of praising the accomplishments of our children.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jheiens said:


> There are some things that those of us who don't/haven't home schooled our kids aren't likely to know: There are organized sports, subject-related group outings and activities which home schoolers use to increase the socialization of their students. They don't need to grow up to be ''backward'' adult--if the parents are honestly making the effort to educate.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think that is alot of the problem here, that's the parents aren't really making a real effort. One of my sons classmates was taken out of school after grade 4 but I think the real reason was so he was home to work on the farm as his mom, a real kook, said it took less than an hour a day to get the required work done. The family is quite different & lived like hermits. The young man works driving heavy equipment but Lord only knows how much education he really got.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Betty I am so sorry you still aren't well. I am glad you will either see the doctor or go to MEA. Per your granddaughter not help....she needs a come to Jesus talk immediately. I would quit being her taxi and if necessary she can find her own meals until she starts helping out. Her mom also needs to take her to task. You and Jim should not be back talked to either. I'm afraid (though I'm not big on corporal punishment) I would pop her in the mouth. I will pray for intervention with her and quickly. Does she have a clue how grateful she should be to you for providing her a home. Does her mom realize? This just angers me that the brat is behaving this way.


Bulldog said:


> Gwen, I am so relieved Hannah is doing better and diagnosis was nothing serious but would still keep a close eye on her, as I know you will as well as Sydney.
> 
> Got up at seven and got showere and put makeup on. I called Drs office at eight and it is now nine. If I don't hear from them soon, I will go to MEA. I am so tired of being sick and not feeling well.
> 
> I have a few errands to run after seeing someone then will get home and hopefully work on my socks. I am so sick about the hole in my sock, simply because I didn't pull my yarn tight enough but will weave the wrond side to fix it this time.Did you all see Gigi's socks on KP the other day. they were beautiful and she had done Toe Up with the FLK heel. You know I have mixed feeling about those blockers. I think they stretch your sock too much. I am like Margaret. I think just steaming it a little and letting the foot do the blocking is best for me.
> Jim has a seasoned roast in the crockpot and we are having pulled pork sandwiches with a salad. Easy on me. He has been so sweet but hears all the coughing and gurgling sounds, so knows I am sick.
> I am afraid I lost my cool yesterday on the phone with my daughter. My granddaughter who lives here does absolutely nothing to help around the house. All I have ever asked her to do is keep her room cleaned and keep walmart bags in her garbage cans (if she doesn't I have to wash out all sorts of who knows what) I emptied all the garbage yesterday (her job) and found no bags in ea of her two baskets..all had to be washed. Mold and hair in the shower, toothpaste all in her sink, and I can't even describe the tolilet. Now I could do this bathroom but we give her free room and board and very good meals, we pick her up and transport her to whatever and pick her up again. Am I wrong to expect a little responsibility from her. She is 16 and I am 69. She backtalks us and lies to us...I pray every day that their house sells and she can go back home with family. I am so tired of all her drama. 'Please forgive my rant....just let my barriers down due to not feeling good. Guess I best get off her and get my clothes on. I am giving them till noon and if I have not heard from them will just go to MEA.
> I Love You to The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bulldog said:


> Gwen, I am so relieved Hannah is doing better and diagnosis was nothing serious but would still keep a close eye on her, as I know you will as well as Sydney.
> 
> Got up at seven and got showere and put makeup on. I called Drs office at eight and it is now nine. If I don't hear from them soon, I will go to MEA. I am so tired of being sick and not feeling well.
> 
> I have a few errands to run after seeing someone then will get home and hopefully work on my socks. I am so sick about the hole in my sock, simply because I didn't pull my yarn tight enough but will weave the wrond side to fix it this time.Did you all see Gigi's socks on KP the other day. they were beautiful and she had done Toe Up with the FLK heel. You know I have mixed feeling about those blockers. I think they stretch your sock too much. I am like Margaret. I think just steaming it a little and letting the foot do the blocking is best for me.
> Jim has a seasoned roast in the crockpot and we are having pulled pork sandwiches with a salad. Easy on me. He has been so sweet but hears all the coughing and gurgling sounds, so knows I am sick.
> I am afraid I lost my cool yesterday on the phone with my daughter. My granddaughter who lives here does absolutely nothing to help around the house. All I have ever asked her to do is keep her room cleaned and keep walmart bags in her garbage cans (if she doesn't I have to wash out all sorts of who knows what) I emptied all the garbage yesterday (her job) and found no bags in ea of her two baskets..all had to be washed. Mold and hair in the shower, toothpaste all in her sink, and I can't even describe the tolilet. Now I could do this bathroom but we give her free room and board and very good meals, we pick her up and transport her to whatever and pick her up again. Am I wrong to expect a little responsibility from her. She is 16 and I am 69. She backtalks us and lies to us...I pray every day that their house sells and she can go back home with family. I am so tired of all her drama. 'Please forgive my rant....just let my barriers down due to not feeling good. Guess I best get off her and get my clothes on. I am giving them till noon and if I have not heard from them will just go to MEA.
> I Love You to The Moon And Back, Betty


Sounds like a "normal" teenage girl going through a lot...but unacceptable. No, you are not expecting too much. I think I would be firm with your daughter that selling house or no selling house, if I'm disrespected, lied to, not following up on her end of the bargain, then back she goes to home. And, if that isn't feasible, then at the end of this year's school term (end of May-early June?) that you want new arrangements. I feel for you and know that you do so much for her; a little effort in return is not too much to be expected. How did your daughter react to your description of her behavior? Big hugs to you and Jim---It's hard when the grandparents have to take on parental role.


----------



## Grandmapaula

candytuft said:


> Thankyou Cashmeregma for your posting on the Great Lakes, bought back many good memories for me. My dear sister who has passed now married a U.S. serviceman at the end of W.W 2 and went to the U.S. they settled in Union Springs on Lake Cayuga and had a large family, living there until she passed some years ago now. It was twelve years after she left Aus. Before we saw her again, travel for us was expensive and slow then, but with the advent of plane travel and a better income we were able to see her more often. Loved the area and would like to come once again, still have my lovely nieces and nephews to come and see.


Candytuft, if you ever get back to New York please get in touch with me - I only live about 35 miles from Union Springs - would love to meet you!! Paula


----------



## Bonnie7591

I'm sorry you are still not feeling good, the bugs this winter seem particularly relentless. Did you get the flu shot? The doctor gave DH static because he didn't but I think after the nasty time he had he will definitely get it next year.
I think at 16 your granddaughter could definitely give you some help around the house. Maybe same need to have one of his " Come to Jesus" talks with her. Lol.( I see Gwen has said the same thing while I was typing, great minds think alike,lol) Maybe her parents need to read her the riot act about how to behave at your house. I assume you are keeping her so she can be in the school she wants to be in so maybe she should be told to behave or go with her parents. You dont need the extra stress particularly when you are sick & your DH isn't totally healthy either.



Bulldog said:


> Gwen, I am so relieved Hannah is doing better and diagnosis was nothing serious but would still keep a close eye on her, as I know you will as well as Sydney.
> 
> Got up at seven and got showere and put makeup on. I called Drs office at eight and it is now nine. If I don't hear from them soon, I will go to MEA. I am so tired of being sick and not feeling well.
> 
> I have a few errands to run after seeing someone then will get home and hopefully work on my socks. I am so sick about the hole in my sock, simply because I didn't pull my yarn tight enough but will weave the wrond side to fix it this time.Did you all see Gigi's socks on KP the other day. they were beautiful and she had done Toe Up with the FLK heel. You know I have mixed feeling about those blockers. I think they stretch your sock too much. I am like Margaret. I think just steaming it a little and letting the foot do the blocking is best for me.
> Jim has a seasoned roast in the crockpot and we are having pulled pork sandwiches with a salad. Easy on me. He has been so sweet but hears all the coughing and gurgling sounds, so knows I am sick.
> I am afraid I lost my cool yesterday on the phone with my daughter. My granddaughter who lives here does absolutely nothing to help around the house. All I have ever asked her to do is keep her room cleaned and keep walmart bags in her garbage cans (if she doesn't I have to wash out all sorts of who knows what) I emptied all the garbage yesterday (her job) and found no bags in ea of her two baskets..all had to be washed. Mold and hair in the shower, toothpaste all in her sink, and I can't even describe the tolilet. Now I could do this bathroom but we give her free room and board and very good meals, we pick her up and transport her to whatever and pick her up again. Am I wrong to expect a little responsibility from her. She is 16 and I am 69. She backtalks us and lies to us...I pray every day that their house sells and she can go back home with family. I am so tired of all her drama. 'Please forgive my rant....just let my barriers down due to not feeling good. Guess I best get off her and get my clothes on. I am giving them till noon and if I have not heard from them will just go to MEA.
> I Love You to The Moon And Back, Betty


 :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope Hannah is better soon, what a scary incident!
> Aran, congratulations on getting your poems published.
> I hope all those who are feelingvunwell are better soon.
> I hate ironing, only do what has to be done.
> I finally caught up with you chatty crew, took ages.
> Tami, great pictures of DH, DS & Arianna
> We were invited out this afternoon & evening, I had coffe with my sister & niece, DH went to a gun show then we had supper with friends.
> 
> Have you all seen the Lone Ranger with Johnny Depp, what a silly, fun move, I think Johnny Depp had a warped sense of humor.
> I will try to st a photo of what I did yesterday at quilting I finished the top for a baby quilt, still have to add backing & made a folded star hot pad. The hot pad was pretty time consuming but I like it & think I will try to make some more for gifts for next Christmas.


That's very pretty, one day, I may learn to quilt.


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> Poledra, if it's OK with you I'll sit and drink a glass of wine while you do my ironing! :lol: :lol:


 I'll have a glass of wine with you while I iron too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the stories of the young men and women who are the sons and daughters of this group...the little ones have upstaged them in cuteness, but being wonderful adults is a lot harder than being cute toddlers. My hat is off to them and to all the Moms and Dads out there.
> 
> Hope everyone on the East coast of US are all set for what may be a very large storm coming through===at least that's what the forecasters are saying. No one has mentioned that we'll get more than a dusting (which has already started and stopped), but I'm praying for everyone who has to be out in this tonight and tomorrow.


Our weather forecasters are saying that we in Central New York will get 1-3 inches, but east of us - Capital District, Hudson Valley and NY City - all bets are off - they could get FEET of snow . Been there, done that - better them than us :lol: :lol: !! Seriously, that much snow in NYC and Long Island, and with very high winds is much worse than here where we are more prepared for it. The governor of NY has just issued a travel ban for many downstate roads. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Gweniepooh

thought i could knit on sock while keeping up here but it's not working....foolish of me. I'm going to go knit awhile. TTYL


----------



## Grandmapaula

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, now I really have to try to live up to your estimation of me- I have been using 4711- which being alcoholic does make one feel cooler- I love the smell even if it is fleeting.


Oh, Julie - I used to use 4711 all the time, but I haven't seen it around here in years! I'll have to do some on-line shopping to see if I can find some. Thanks for the reminder! Hugs, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I've always thought of the word "occupation" in a derogatory manner....hopefully after 175 years, all citizens have been nationalized...or am I incorrect in my thinking?


I intended it in a derogatory fashion, I am afraid, Rookie, because I am not happy with the position of the indigenous people, and don't like the history of that European invasion is another word that comes to mind. There are a lot of wrongs still to be righted.


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> Gwen, I am so relieved Hannah is doing better and diagnosis was nothing serious but would still keep a close eye on her, as I know you will as well as Sydney.
> 
> Got up at seven and got showere and put makeup on. I called Drs office at eight and it is now nine. If I don't hear from them soon, I will go to MEA. I am so tired of being sick and not feeling well.
> 
> I have a few errands to run after seeing someone then will get home and hopefully work on my socks. I am so sick about the hole in my sock, simply because I didn't pull my yarn tight enough but will weave the wrond side to fix it this time.Did you all see Gigi's socks on KP the other day. they were beautiful and she had done Toe Up with the FLK heel. You know I have mixed feeling about those blockers. I think they stretch your sock too much. I am like Margaret. I think just steaming it a little and letting the foot do the blocking is best for me.
> Jim has a seasoned roast in the crockpot and we are having pulled pork sandwiches with a salad. Easy on me. He has been so sweet but hears all the coughing and gurgling sounds, so knows I am sick.
> I am afraid I lost my cool yesterday on the phone with my daughter. My granddaughter who lives here does absolutely nothing to help around the house. All I have ever asked her to do is keep her room cleaned and keep walmart bags in her garbage cans (if she doesn't I have to wash out all sorts of who knows what) I emptied all the garbage yesterday (her job) and found no bags in ea of her two baskets..all had to be washed. Mold and hair in the shower, toothpaste all in her sink, and I can't even describe the tolilet. Now I could do this bathroom but we give her free room and board and very good meals, we pick her up and transport her to whatever and pick her up again. Am I wrong to expect a little responsibility from her. She is 16 and I am 69. She backtalks us and lies to us...I pray every day that their house sells and she can go back home with family. I am so tired of all her drama. 'Please forgive my rant....just let my barriers down due to not feeling good. Guess I best get off her and get my clothes on. I am giving them till noon and if I have not heard from them will just go to MEA.
> I Love You to The Moon And Back, Betty


You definitely need to see someone before you end with full blown pnuemonia, I hope that it hasn't progressed that far yet.

Vent away, you are absolutely correct, she should be doing what you require of her at the very least, if not a little more. I told Carly that I'm getting a refundable ticket for her to come this summer, so that if she isn't doing what she needs to at home and is giving mom backtalk and smart mouthing the way she has been, I'll have it canceled and refunded and she won't be coming at all. I hope that the threat carries some weight, but her mom pretty much just threatens and doesn't carry through, hard to chop the head off the monster after she created it herself. But on a good note, Carly is on the A-B honor roll this quarter, she's good everywhere except with her mom. :roll: 
I hope that you are able to get through to your granddaughter somehow, and that she is able to start living at home very soon, you really don't need the added stress. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Hello to all. Having a fairly quiet day, well, pattern hunting for a broomstick crochet cowl, going to have a bath shortly and will carry on the hunt later. I think I can remember the pattern but wanted to check, so if we stop looking it will probably re appear! Prayers for all, sorry for no interesting news just now But some days that's the way it is.


No interesting news, at least, means that your sister is OK?


----------



## TNS

Bulldog said:


> ~~~IMHO....you should not be treated differently because you can't get to church because of health reasons. I don't think it affects your faith/beliefs. Those stay the same...church or no. IMHO. I feel God understands, and He is the one who counts the most.
> 
> Thank you dear friend. Today my defences are down, so I did not handle it well. I go to church for him and not for what others think of me.
> 
> Linn, I am so sorry you are sick. I will certainly lift you up for heeling.


Thank you, I am feeling much better today. And I agree that your attendance at church is a matter between you and God, not others in the congregation. He will know what is in your heart.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> DH took DD to doctor this morning and they are now back. No strep, no flu. They did draw blood and said the passing out had to do with some natural reaction when she get nauseous (can't remember what they called it...). Said her stomach is so sensitive that the sinus drainage makes her sick at her stomach which then triggers this phenomena. Nothing serious just tore mindful that she will react this way. Whew!


Well I guess that is good news!


----------



## TNS

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh, Julie, no need to "blame" anything. I continue to marvel at how you "carry on" given all of the load you carry. You are not "less than sympathetic"....the very fact that you mention that says you are NOT. Maybe you haven't written it, but your heart is still there. And we all know that. You have such a strong, sincere, circle of love around you among the KTP sisters & bros. Everyone's heart is with you and wishes we could step up and shout, scream, plead, and argue for you.
> 
> You have a phenomenally strong, loving support group around the world....think about that...around *the world!*! Not many people in the world can say that! You are a treasure and we all appreciate your contributions to the KTP. You knit beautifully. You tell great stories. You have a sweet nature


I agree totally. Cmalzia you've said it wonderfully!


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Betty I am so sorry you still aren't well. I am glad you will either see the doctor or go to MEA. Per your granddaughter not help....she needs a come to Jesus talk immediately. I would quit being her taxi and if necessary she can find her own meals until she starts helping out. Her mom also needs to take her to task. You and Jim should not be back talked to either. I'm afraid (though I'm not big on corporal punishment) I would pop her in the mouth. I will pray for intervention with her and quickly. Does she have a clue how grateful she should be to you for providing her a home. Does her mom realize? This just angers me that the brat is behaving this way.


First off I want to say that I agree totally with what you say Gwen . The granddaughter does need to know that her behaviour is unacceptable and Betty and her husband should not have to put up with it . 
But I did burst out laughing at you saying you would pop her in the mouth . I can just visualise it in my head


----------



## Poledra65

Gwen, I'm glad that it's just a reaction to sinus drainage, but boy, what a reaction, poor girl, and poor mom and dad to find out that way. Hopefully there will be a way to minimize it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> I intended it in a derogatory fashion, I am afraid, Rookie, because I am not happy with the position of the indigenous people, and don't like the history of that European invasion is another word that comes to mind. There are a lot of wrongs still to be righted.


I believe that the wrongs of the past can never be entirely righted, but hope and pray that history is not repeated as people move forward and that future generations aren't still hampered. I'm sure the indigenous people as well as many immigrant groups here in the US share your sentiments about the treatment they've received.


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> I started smoking at 18 when I was pregnant. My Dr recommended it for nausea!!! I know it's hard to believe but at that time they were on tv advertising cigarettes!! I, too, smoked at least 2 packs a day until I was 49 and my DH and I both quit. One of the smartest things I ever did!
> And I'm like you and can't stand the smell of cigeratte smoke!
> Junek


And it used to be that the doctors smoked...sometimes in the exam rooms with patients! I remember when I first started college that people could smoke in the classrooms while lecture was going on. Things have changed for the better!


----------



## Poledra65

Caren, I sure hope that your wrist/hand are back to normal usage soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Poledra65 said:


> Gwen, I'm glad that it's just a reaction to sinus drainage, but boy, what a reaction, poor girl, and poor mom and dad to find out that way. Hopefully there will be a way to minimize it.


I hope she is better today and that she can keep some fluids or jello down (good old popsicles?).


----------



## Lurker 2

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, Julie - I used to use 4711 all the time, but I haven't seen it around here in years! I'll have to do some on-line shopping to see if I can find some. Thanks for the reminder! Hugs, Paula


It reminds me so much of my Mum- she used to use it, that and Chanel no.5 when she was going out in the evening- I usually go looking for mine at Christmas, not available often in between! Hugs to you too.


----------



## Poledra65

I used to know quite a few people that home schooled, most of them did a home school co-op, a group of kids and the parents took turns teaching, they had a really good thing worked out, the kids all played in sports and stuff, and most were above average for their grade levels, but it does depend on the parents doing the educating and how dedicated they are to it. I had a friend when I was growing up, whose parents were a little older and they had a huge gorgeous RV and they just traveled, she was home schooled, she had lessons for 6 hours a day most times and if they skipped or shortened it, she'd have to make it up on Saturday. 
But these were all in Alaska and they had at the time, very stringent regs on home schooling, don't know how it is now, epecially with the internet and all.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I believe that the wrongs of the past can never be entirely righted, but hope and pray that history is not repeated as people move forward and that future generations aren't still hampered. I'm sure the indigenous people as well as many immigrant groups here in the US share your sentiments about the treatment they've received.


It is very hard to undo generations of poverty, leading to lack of education, and now dependence on State Handouts, in some cases 4 generations worth. But for some Education in the Maori language is helping garner self esteem.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I think I'm off to work on my puzzle, knit on my hat, and wait for Marla to call and say she's ready to run errands.  
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## jknappva

StellaK said:


> I am trying to post more frequently. I have had a really hard year with breathing problems and social issues. I have COPD. I have never smoked but as an artist have breathed in lots of fumes and particulate matter over the years. It does not seem so important to wear a mask at the time.
> The artist's co-op I used to sell my jewelry abruptly closed and I lost my extra income from that. Then I stopped swimming three times a week because of the oxygen. I had also volunteered at the hospital where I swam and they did not want me there with the oxygen. So I lost virtually all of my social outlets at once. So it's a funk I need to work myself out of and get out more. I hate using the oxygen and it seems so cumbersome to carry the concentrator around. My energy level is next to zero; I need to pull up my big girl panties and get on with it. StellaK


My dear Stella, there's usually someone on here most of the time. This Tea Party is my social network. I'm in a wheelchair and it's difficult for me to get out so my friends are right here.
We'd love to hear from you more often.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren said:


> I did not post about my hand until now. I fell bringing groceries inside bruised my arm and my wrist is has been pretty sore. I have my brace on until at least the end of February.
> Good night sweet dreams.


Oh Caren, so sorry you are hurting. Did you fall due to the ice and snow? There seems to be an epidemic of falls and breaks just recently - my DMIL fell and broke her wrist last Friday, but as she's very unsteady on her feet it makes everything difficult or impossible as one hand is needed to keep steady, leaving none to 'do' things with. Luckily the family are all rallying round.


----------



## Sorlenna

I am trying to catch up (still pages behind... :roll: ), but I wanted to say I hope Hannah is feeling better. When my kids (even when they were "big" ) had fluid issues, I pushed Pedialyte on them--mix it with clear soda if they can't take the taste. 

Speaking of the brownies and avocado, DD found a recipe that uses avocado to make chocolate pudding--and it is wonderful! I'll have to ask her for the recipe so I can share (the first time she made it, she gave me a taste and I had no idea it had avocado in it).

slowly catching up...


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> I like Elementary .I think Johnny Miller plays a good Sherlock not too sure about a female Watson but it works Sonja


I like Elementary, too. But my very favorite is Sherlock. Unfortunately, we'll probably have to wait another year for the new ones to start!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> A brace really does help a lot, a bit restricting for somethings but that is the point. I think you should get one even if you oy use it when your wrist gets sore. A break would have been really bad.


I'm so sorry you've hurt your wrist. Take it easy and let those teens wait on you!!
Hugs, Dear friend,
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> I like Elementary, too. But my very favorite is Sherlock. Unfortunately, we'll probably have to wait another year for the new ones to start!
> Junek


You are right . There will be christmas special (2015) first followed by the new season in June 2016 .There is a new series of Broadchurch on here that I'm watching .not sure yet if they should have made a 2nd series but I'll keep watching see what happens. Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, Julie - I used to use 4711 all the time, but I haven't seen it around here in years! I'll have to do some on-line shopping to see if I can find some. Thanks for the reminder! Hugs, Paula


Is it used as an astringent as well as a cologne?


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Picture????


Here is a picture of hat .Ive put it away with some matching booties.I will decide another day if I like it or not .don't know what to do now . Wether to finish a WIP or start something new .I can't seem to settle


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> Good Morning to ALL from VA Beach. Devotions and breakfast over. It's very overcast outside and cold. Amazed at how long it takes to get caught up on here from overnight postings. Must put load of whites in bleach water to soak, then back.


It was very cloudy over here earlier...then by 10 am, the clouds were gone and we had bright sunshine. Now, at noon, the clouds are back. Crazy day!!
Junek


----------



## Grandmapaula

Lurker 2 said:


> It reminds me so much of my Mum- she used to use it, that and Chanel no.5 when she was going out in the evening- I usually go looking for mine at Christmas, not available often in between! Hugs to you too.


I love the smell of Chanel no.5, but when I tried some at a store, I discovered that I am very allergic to something in it. I literally had to go home and scrub my neck where I had sprayed the perfume! And it was red and itchy for several days. I'm really careful when I try a new fragrance now,


----------



## Grandmapaula

RookieRetiree said:


> Is it used as an astringent as well as a cologne?


I've only used it as a cologne - very fresh smelling.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> DH took DD to doctor this morning and they are now back. No strep, no flu. They did draw blood and said the passing out had to do with some natural reaction when she get nauseous (can't remember what they called it...). Said her stomach is so sensitive that the sinus drainage makes her sick at her stomach which then triggers this phenomena. Nothing serious just tore mindful that she will react this way. Whew!


That's good news and now you know why it happened, you can watch out for it.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> Bonnie, your quilting is just beautiful. The colors really compliment each other and it has an Amish look with the dark fabric. I am so glad you had a fun outing and I agree about home schooling. I don't think those kids will have an easy time fitting into society when they have had no social interactions that you experience in school.
> 
> Stella, it is so good to see you I am so sorry for everythting that has happened to you. Just keep yourself busy and get out of the house often. We love you here. I know how easy it is tow wrap up in a cocoon when going through tough situations.
> 
> The only murder mystery I refuse to watch is How To Get Away With Murder. It got a little too trashy for me.


There are a couple I refuse to watch, too, Betty. I tried watching the very first show of Stalker and the first few minutes scared me witless before the title even came on!! Won't be watching that or Criminal Minds...that's just too graphic and gory!!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

Grandmapaula said:


> I love the smell of Chanel no.5, but when I tried some at a store, I discovered that I am very allergic to something in it. I literally had to go home and scrub my neck where I had sprayed the perfume! And it was red and itchy for several days. I'm really careful when I try a new fragrance now,


Patchouli sets me off--I cough, my eyes burn, and my throat feels like it wants to close up--and that's just from smelling it. I hate to think what would happen if I got it on my skin...and I found out that patchouli is in a majority of perfumes and colognes, so I just avoid all of them.


----------



## jknappva

My dear Betty, it sounds like your grand-daughter should have had a good spanking years ago. Whether the house sells or not, I'd sent her disrespectful self back home to her mother and let her deal with it.
You have every reason to rant.
Hugs, dear one!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of hat .Ive put it away with some matching booties.I will decide another day if I like it or not .don't know what to do now . Wether to finish a WIP or start something new .I can't seem to settle


I really like the hat. It's very unusual!
Ive been gone most of the morning...had a nail appointment and got my hair cut off!! My nail person and her husband are driving to DC to catch a flight to Vietnam for a wedding. The snowstorm may delay their flight!!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> I really like the hat. It's very unusual!
> Ive been gone most of the morning...had a nail appointment and got my hair cut off!! My nail person and her husband are driving to DC to catch a flight to Vietnam for a wedding. The snowstorm may delay their flight!!
> Junek


Have you actually got the snow storm now I know there was forcast a really bad storm heading for parts of America will it hit where you are


----------



## iamsam

do I note a bit of sarcasm in that statement. lol --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Cathy! Are you still in shock? After that awful fine. Have you had a good holiday? We were in holiday mode, too, 175 years of European occupation.


----------



## Sorlenna

Betty, I agree that you should cut your GD off until she starts doing her chores--make a chart or a list, and every time you do something she should have done, mark a big red X through the item. Her talking back gets another X in the "other" space. If there are too many Xs, she has to find her own ride and/or dinner. I know how hard tough love is, but it really is worth it in my experience.


----------



## iamsam

and i'll bring my ironing. ---- sam



Normaedern said:


> I will join you!! :thumbup:


----------



## vabchnonnie

[email protected] - I'm back after doing some domestic chores. Don't see how everyone can be on here and do their house work, I don't seem to get everything done. Perhaps I need to be more organized or something. June do you believe we will get snow? doesn't look like it outside.Being new on here, June is your mobility something on going, I used one for most of 8 months when I had surgery on both of my feet, a challenge. I live alone and can have challenges from time to time. Haven't picked up my needles yet today, guess I had better get busy. Perhaps I should close for now......Sharon


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Is it used as an astringent as well as a cologne?


I had to double check 'astringent', I would say yes it is, Rookie, but only of short lived effect. Because it seems to last only as long as the alcohol is on your skin.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of hat .Ive put it away with some matching booties.I will decide another day if I like it or not .don't know what to do now . Wether to finish a WIP or start something new .I can't seem to settle


Sonja, I like it! I really like the effect with the cabling!


----------



## Lurker 2

Grandmapaula said:


> I love the smell of Chanel no.5, but when I tried some at a store, I discovered that I am very allergic to something in it. I literally had to go home and scrub my neck where I had sprayed the perfume! And it was red and itchy for several days. I'm really careful when I try a new fragrance now,


This is why I only ever try a perfume on my wrists, I think the skin there is tougher, if there is a reaction!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> do I note a bit of sarcasm in that statement. lol --- sam


Yes Sam you do.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> I had to double check 'astringent', I would say yes it is, Rookie, but only of short lived effect. Because it seems to last only as long as the alcohol is on your skin.


I've been looking it up on Amazon...don't know that I've ever heard of it. I stopped wearing cologne many years ago since I was in many meetings in small conference rooms and I had a hard time tolerating some scents so I figured i'd better not add to them. I'm still amazed at how many diifferent ones there are whenever I go into one of our Ulta shops & 1/2 the store is complete with all the bottles.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Sonja, I like it! I really like the effect with the cabling!


Ditto! I want to practice cabling more when I do get back to proper knitting (just "doodling" at the moment and can't settle on a pattern). :roll:


----------



## iamsam

I rarely sign off Julie - my computer is almost always on. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just checked my buddy list- very few indeed online! Looks like Sam has not signed off.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Sonja, I like it! I really like the effect with the cabling!


Thank you Julie.I pulled most of it out the first time because I didn't like how loose it was knitting . I used smaller needles and think it looks better but I wish I'd used a different yarn now .oh well I can always knit another one sometime 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam

I do want to see this movie - I thought his getup was a little over the top but I really like johnny depp so will give him his due for artistic license. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Johnny Depp was hilarious in The Lone Ranger. You're right; warped sense of humor. Love the quilted hot pad. Your points look great!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been looking it up on Amazon...don't know that I've ever heard of it. I stopped wearing cologne many years ago since I was in many meetings in small conference rooms and I had a hard time tolerating some scents so I figured i'd better not add to them. I'm still amazed at how many diifferent ones there are whenever I go into one of our Ulta shops & 1/2 the store is complete with all the bottles.


It is I believe the original Eau de Cologne, or Echt Kolnisch Wasser.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> I rarely sign off Julie - my computer is almost always on. --- sam


I turn my computer off at night, but I hardly ever log out here, so I think my "online" status is often misleading.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I rarely sign off Julie - my computer is almost always on. --- sam


At the hour I was typing, I was sincerely hoping that was the case! And that you were abed!


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie.I pulled most of it out the first time because I didn't like how loose it was knitting . I used smaller needles and think it looks better but I wish I'd used a different yarn now .oh well I can always knit another one sometime
> Sonja


I would be interested to know where you found the pattern- I would like to do similar for myself.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> I would be interested to know where you found the pattern- I would like to do similar for myself.


I will look it up right now


----------



## iamsam

shame on jim - --- sam



Bulldog said:


> had a busy day getting housework done and cooking done for the week. My mom stopped by yesterday first time we have seen each other for a week or a week and a half since Ive been sick. We have talked on the phone or emailed though. She called me this morning and said that she'd been thinking of me since she saw me yesterday and wanted to know if I have any water pills to take as "you look really puffy your either retaining a ton of water or youve gained weight" I'll admit I may have put on a couple of pounds since the beginning of winter and with the holidays etc. Ive tried to be good about watching what I eat. I havent been exercising per se as just getting used to working 5 days a week and the activity that goes with the job of walking all over the school numerous times a day has been exercise enough so far, especially with being sick. I guess it just hurt my feelings for her to say that. She doesnt have any tact, she just blurts things out however they are in her head. Ive seen her do it to other people also. She told me a couple of weeks ago that she didn't get my kids anything for Christmas because she doesnt have the relationship with them that she would like to. Whose fault is that? And what am I supposed to do about that? We go through periods where we get along well and then we have times when she just seems to irritate and frustrate me at every turn.
> 
> Dawn, I am so sorry your mom is inconsiderated like that. My mom and dad both used to make comments about my weight that hurt so now I have a stigma about it. Jim chides me all the time about it. It is hard to remove hurtful things from ones memories.
> 
> Oh, Caren. I am so sorry about your hand and wrist. I know how it slows you down. Hate to hear you fell and were hurt. Healing prayers on their way.


----------



## iamsam

vicks on the bottom of the feel joy - then some socks - supposed to help with the cough. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Dawn, hugs, it hurts when moms make a comment like that.
> Gwennie, hope Hannah is better today.
> Still coughing a blue streak, but somehow feel I've turned a corner and this will get better.


----------



## Lurker 2

I would be interested to know if I ever show up as 'offline' on the Tea Party (or KP for that matter) because I never log out- and would have great difficulty remembering my password.

We are getting a lot of talk about a very bad storm descending on NY, hope every one is safe!


----------



## iamsam

so glad nothing serious was wrong - sending tons of healing energy to hanna to wrap her in warm healing energy and get her back in the pink quick. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> DH took DD to doctor this morning and they are now back. No strep, no flu. They did draw blood and said the passing out had to do with some natural reaction when she get nauseous (can't remember what they called it...). Said her stomach is so sensitive that the sinus drainage makes her sick at her stomach which then triggers this phenomena. Nothing serious just tore mindful that she will react this way. Whew!


----------



## iamsam

betty - I tried to watch it and was totally confused - it just didn't seem to make sense. I couldn't believe they brought it back so guess someone likes it. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> The only murder mystery I refuse to watch is How To Get Away With Murder. It got a little too trashy for me.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> I would be interested to know where you found the pattern- I would like to do similar for myself.


It's called Cable panache hat by Cindy Tuscany free on ravelry . It has such a cute baby modelling the hat


----------



## iamsam

I just don't think home schooled children get a well rounded education. I shutter to think what heather's children didn't get. she is using a faith based curriculum which I suppose is alright - I wouldn't use it - but when Rachel went to college she had a really rough time - even if she hadn't gotten married I don't think she would have finished. --- sam



jheiens said:


> There are some things that those of us who don't/haven't home schooled our kids aren't likely to know: There are organized sports, subject-related group outings and activities which home schoolers use to increase the socialization of their students. They don't need to grow up to be ''backward'' adults--if the parents are honestly making the effort to educate.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

regardless of where her parents live I would be shipping he back pronto. at your age you don't need that kind of grief - you already raised your own. you might try wipping her mouth to the other side of her head with the palm of your hand. that did wonders for me. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Gwen, I am so relieved Hannah is doing better and diagnosis was nothing serious but would still keep a close eye on her, as I know you will as well as Sydney.
> 
> Got up at seven and got showere and put makeup on. I called Drs office at eight and it is now nine. If I don't hear from them soon, I will go to MEA. I am so tired of being sick and not feeling well.
> 
> I have a few errands to run after seeing someone then will get home and hopefully work on my socks. I am so sick about the hole in my sock, simply because I didn't pull my yarn tight enough but will weave the wrond side to fix it this time.Did you all see Gigi's socks on KP the other day. they were beautiful and she had done Toe Up with the FLK heel. You know I have mixed feeling about those blockers. I think they stretch your sock too much. I am like Margaret. I think just steaming it a little and letting the foot do the blocking is best for me.
> Jim has a seasoned roast in the crockpot and we are having pulled pork sandwiches with a salad. Easy on me. He has been so sweet but hears all the coughing and gurgling sounds, so knows I am sick.
> I am afraid I lost my cool yesterday on the phone with my daughter. My granddaughter who lives here does absolutely nothing to help around the house. All I have ever asked her to do is keep her room cleaned and keep walmart bags in her garbage cans (if she doesn't I have to wash out all sorts of who knows what) I emptied all the garbage yesterday (her job) and found no bags in ea of her two baskets..all had to be washed. Mold and hair in the shower, toothpaste all in her sink, and I can't even describe the tolilet. Now I could do this bathroom but we give her free room and board and very good meals, we pick her up and transport her to whatever and pick her up again. Am I wrong to expect a little responsibility from her. She is 16 and I am 69. She backtalks us and lies to us...I pray every day that their house sells and she can go back home with family. I am so tired of all her drama. 'Please forgive my rant....just let my barriers down due to not feeling good. Guess I best get off her and get my clothes on. I am giving them till noon and if I have not heard from them will just go to MEA.
> I Love You to The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## iamsam

our news said boston could get three feet of snow. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Our weather forecasters are saying that we in Central New York will get 1-3 inches, but east of us - Capital District, Hudson Valley and NY City - all bets are off - they could get FEET of snow . Been there, done that - better them than us :lol: :lol: !! Seriously, that much snow in NYC and Long Island, and with very high winds is much worse than here where we are more prepared for it. The governor of NY has just issued a travel ban for many downstate roads. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## iamsam

what is 4711? --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, Julie - I used to use 4711 all the time, but I haven't seen it around here in years! I'll have to do some on-line shopping to see if I can find some. Thanks for the reminder! Hugs, Paula


----------



## iamsam

people used to smoke in the movie theater and on the bus - you couldn't get away from it but no one thought anything about it. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> And it used to be that the doctors smoked...sometimes in the exam rooms with patients! I remember when I first started college that people could smoke in the classrooms while lecture was going on. Things have changed for the better!


----------



## iamsam

Sonja - I love the hat and what a good job you did. any little boy or girl would look good in it - with the ear flaps it should really be warm. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of hat .Ive put it away with some matching booties.I will decide another day if I like it or not .don't know what to do now . Wether to finish a WIP or start something new .I can't seem to settle


----------



## Cashmeregma

Morning Sam. I've been to the actual shop as I lived where it is made:

In the early 18th century, Johann Maria Farina (16851766), an Italian living in Cologne, Germany, created a fragrance. He named it Eau de Cologne ("water from Cologne) after his new home. Over the next century, the fragrance became increasingly popular.

According to legend, on 8 October 1792, a Carthusian monk made a wedding gift for the merchant Wilhelm Mülhens (1762-1841): the secret recipe of a so-called "aqua mirabilis", a "miracle water" for internal and external use. Mülhens then founded a small factory at Cologne's "Glockengasse" and established the first "Eau de Cologne" as a remedy.

Peter Joseph Mülhens and his son Wilhelm Mülhens had been in a dispute over the use of the name "Farina" from 1800 to 1881. The Farina family accused Mülhens of using the name without authorization. The firm "Johann Maria Farina gegenüber dem Jülichs-Platz" feared confusion between the products because they also produced perfumes. In 1832, Wilhelm Mülhens lost the dispute, whereupon he employed another Mr. Farina from Mortara in order to continue using the name.

The company name was Eau de Cologne & Parfümerie Fabrik Glockengasse No. 4711 gegenüber der Pferdepost von Ferd. Mülhens in Köln am Rhein until 1990, when it was renamed Mülhens GmbH & Co. KG.

In 1994, the Mülhens family company was bought by Wella AG, Darmstadt, Germany. Since 1997, Wella has operated its cosmetic activities under the name Cosmopolitan Cosmetics GmbH, although the name Mülhens GmbH & Co. KG was still in use. In 2003, Wella AG was taken over by the American competitor Procter & Gamble.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the tip Caren. I'll try that....these were knit not crochet but going down a needles size makes sense. Also have some Sugar & Cream yarn that is stiffer feeling that might do better too.


You are most welcome. I do the same with knitted items. I have also gone to the next larger yarn and down a size for the needles. It is closer to the size stated in the pattern and even tighter basket. He softer the yarn the less stability there is to the basket in most cases.


----------



## iamsam

two of my favorite shows - criminal minds can be fairly graphic - however - stalker is not too bad - just scary - especially when you realize that this does indeed go on everyday somewhere. --- sam



jknappva said:


> There are a couple I refuse to watch, too, Betty. I tried watching the very first show of Stalker and the first few minutes scared me witless before the title even came on!! Won't be watching that or Criminal Minds...that's just too graphic and gory!!
> Junek


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> Sonja - I love the hat and what a good job you did. any little boy or girl would look good in it - with the ear flaps it should really be warm. --- sam


Thank you Sam I think I'm just a little out of sorts at the moment with my knitting just can't decide what I want to do next


----------



## iamsam

how much hair did you lose? --- sam



jknappva said:


> I really like the hat. It's very unusual!
> Ive been gone most of the morning...had a nail appointment and got my hair cut off!! My nail person and her husband are driving to DC to catch a flight to Vietnam for a wedding. The snowstorm may delay their flight!!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

Sharon - I think some of us maybe shirk the house cleaning a little - oops - should I have said that. rotflmao --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> [email protected] - I'm back after doing some domestic chores. Don't see how everyone can be on here and do their house work, I don't seem to get everything done. Perhaps I need to be more organized or something. June do you believe we will get snow? doesn't look like it outside.Being new on here, June is your mobility something on going, I used one for most of 8 months when I had surgery on both of my feet, a challenge. I live alone and can have challenges from time to time. Haven't picked up my needles yet today, guess I had better get busy. Perhaps I should close for now......Sharon


----------



## iamsam

we did the same thing to our indian population. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Yes Sam you do.


----------



## iamsam

where did you find the pattern Sonja? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie.I pulled most of it out the first time because I didn't like how loose it was knitting . I used smaller needles and think it looks better but I wish I'd used a different yarn now .oh well I can always knit another one sometime
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam

last night was a late night or early morning (which ever way you look at it) bedtime - 3:00am - need to stop that or I will get in the habit and it is hard to get back into a regular schedule. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> At the hour I was typing, I was sincerely hoping that was the case! And that you were abed!


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> two of my favorite shows - criminal minds can be fairly graphic - however - stalker is not too bad - just scary - especially when you realize that this does indeed go on everyday somewhere. --- sam


I like Criminal minds too although you are right about it being graphic . Never saw Stalker don't think I want to if it's scary


----------



## Cashmeregma

Won't be on much till later but wanted to stop by and say hello. I bought a new battery for my Scooba, Roomba's cousin who scrubs floors. Took a while since I hadn't used it for 8 yrs. Those batteries cost a lot but I figured I really needed it in order to keep up. Finally got it going again and Yay, sooo happy. I can use vinegar with water instead of chemicals. Now to get my hair done and make-up on before our visitor gets here. He helps us figure out what to do to get the most out of DH's retirement since it isn't a retirement like they used to be but tied to stocks. :shock: :shock: :shock: That is really scary to me. He showed us last time that we would run out of retirement in 10 yrs. if DH retired now, so we have some serious planning to do today.

Tonight one of DH's prior students, a Quaker, and such a beautiful person, will be taking us out to eat along with his beautiful wife. She works for the same organization my friend works for, dealing with some of the most troubled children and young people in the State. She is a counselor for them. They are taking us to a very nice restaurant, which I think is too expensive for them but I imagine they saved up to say a BIG thank you to DH. I look forward to seeing them.

Thinking of all of you, but I haven't read much. Saw in a post that Betty is going to either get a call from a doctor today or go see someone. BRAVO, you have been sick way too long and it will be good to get back to a starting point of health and vigor that will match your beautiful smile. Hugs, feel better soon.

Talk to you later.


----------



## iamsam

thanks daralene - I recognize the bottle. I will have to look for it. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Morning Sam. I've been to the actual shop as I lived where it is made:
> 
> In the early 18th century, Johann Maria Farina (16851766), an Italian living in Cologne, Germany, created a fragrance. He named it Eau de Cologne ("water from Cologne) after his new home. Over the next century, the fragrance became increasingly popular.
> 
> According to legend, on 8 October 1792, a Carthusian monk made a wedding gift for the merchant Wilhelm Mülhens (1762-1841): the secret recipe of a so-called "aqua mirabilis", a "miracle water" for internal and external use. Mülhens then founded a small factory at Cologne's "Glockengasse" and established the first "Eau de Cologne" as a remedy.
> 
> Peter Joseph Mülhens and his son Wilhelm Mülhens had been in a dispute over the use of the name "Farina" from 1800 to 1881. The Farina family accused Mülhens of using the name without authorization. The firm "Johann Maria Farina gegenüber dem Jülichs-Platz" feared confusion between the products because they also produced perfumes. In 1832, Wilhelm Mülhens lost the dispute, whereupon he employed another Mr. Farina from Mortara in order to continue using the name.
> 
> The company name was Eau de Cologne & Parfümerie Fabrik Glockengasse No. 4711 gegenüber der Pferdepost von Ferd. Mülhens in Köln am Rhein until 1990, when it was renamed Mülhens GmbH & Co. KG.
> 
> In 1994, the Mülhens family company was bought by Wella AG, Darmstadt, Germany. Since 1997, Wella has operated its cosmetic activities under the name Cosmopolitan Cosmetics GmbH, although the name Mülhens GmbH & Co. KG was still in use. In 2003, Wella AG was taken over by the American competitor Procter & Gamble.


----------



## iamsam

I was that way last night - needed help with the five needle socks - then I dropped a stitch on my magic loop but got it fixed - I am getting better with the magic loop - then I wanted to work on Bentley's sweater - I couldn't find the pattern - I just gave up and did nothing. lol --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam I think I'm just a little out of sorts at the moment with my knitting just can't decide what I want to do next


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> where did you find the pattern Sonja? --- sam


It's called Cable Panache Hat by Cindy Tuscany and it's a free pattern on ravelry
Sonja


----------



## iamsam

it's not so scary scary - just the idea of someone stalking another person scary and what they do this person. watch one show and see what you think. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I like Criminal minds too although you are right about it being graphic . Never saw Stalker don't think I want to if it's scary


----------



## iamsam

found it and downloaded it - thanks Sonja --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It's called Cable Panache Hat by Cindy Tuscany and it's a free pattern on ravelry
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> found it and downloaded it - thanks Sonja --- sam


You're Welcome


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> No interesting news, at least, means that your sister is OK?


She is improving but still has some problems and is taking things slowly. We hope to go to the deli tomorrow for breakfast if she is well enough for the walk and it isn't too cold, we will wait and see. We are due snow from Wednesday onwards so may be stuck in again.


----------



## iamsam

caught up - now I can go get a shower.

two hour delay this morning - the back road were fairly slick. but we have bright sunshine - oops - I should say had bright sunshine - overcast now - but the sun certainly felt good while it was out. we see it so seldom these days that even a glimpse feels good. 21° at midafternoon. 

all that talk of perfume - I have an advertisement for marc Jacob's perfume pop up on here. lol

back later --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Doctor said that a monitor could be implanted under the skin on her abdomen but didn't think it necessary since it only occurred once before (in August when she collapsed at work). Anyway, we/she will watch it and know that if she is feeling nauseous that she must lie down. He also gave her some medicine to take if she starts feeling nauseous.


Poledra65 said:


> Gwen, I'm glad that it's just a reaction to sinus drainage, but boy, what a reaction, poor girl, and poor mom and dad to find out that way. Hopefully there will be a way to minimize it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

that is so cute! Can't see why anyone would not like it! Love the cable on the edge.


Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of hat .Ive put it away with some matching booties.I will decide another day if I like it or not .don't know what to do now . Wether to finish a WIP or start something new .I can't seem to settle


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, have had Vick's on bottom of feet, chest, nose. It just seems to be one of those hang on types of crud.


----------



## Gweniepooh

My mom always got a bottle of Chanel #5 for Christmas from my dad. Made me smile when you mentioned it.


Grandmapaula said:


> I love the smell of Chanel no.5, but when I tried some at a store, I discovered that I am very allergic to something in it. I literally had to go home and scrub my neck where I had sprayed the perfume! And it was red and itchy for several days. I'm really careful when I try a new fragrance now,


----------



## Gweniepooh

ROFL....got a chuckle....housework just does't get done. Terrible I know but I'm limited on what I can do without hurting too much but hey....housework wll not go away so I'll get it done...eventually.


vabchnonnie said:


> [email protected] - I'm back after doing some domestic chores. Don't see how everyone can be on here and do their house work, I don't seem to get everything done. Perhaps I need to be more organized or something. June do you believe we will get snow? doesn't look like it outside.Being new on here, June is your mobility something on going, I used one for most of 8 months when I had surgery on both of my feet, a challenge. I live alone and can have challenges from time to time. Haven't picked up my needles yet today, guess I had better get busy. Perhaps I should close for now......Sharon


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie.I pulled most of it out the first time because I didn't like how loose it was knitting . I used smaller needles and think it looks better but I wish I'd used a different yarn now .oh well I can always knit another one sometime
> Sonja


Sonja....I really like the looks of the hat!!


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> that is so cute! Can't see why anyone would not like it! Love the cable on the edge.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes, you show as not being online; in fact as I am writing this you are "not online" and it is 2:42 PM on my Monday.


Lurker 2 said:


> I would be interested to know if I ever show up as 'offline' on the Tea Party (or KP for that matter) because I never log out- and would have great difficulty remembering my password.
> 
> We are getting a lot of talk about a very bad storm descending on NY, hope every one is safe!


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja....I really like the looks of the hat!!


Thank you


----------



## Gweniepooh

I agree with you Sam. It takes a very dedicated and very educationally diverse individual to do a good job with homeschooling. It can't be done in "just an hour" a day as one person posted.


thewren said:


> I just don't think home schooled children get a well rounded education. I shutter to think what heather's children didn't get. she is using a faith based curriculum which I suppose is alright - I wouldn't use it - but when Rachel went to college she had a really rough time - even if she hadn't gotten married I don't think she would have finished. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

sending you tons of healing energy joy. --- sam --- maybe you should see the doctor again - it always took me another round of antibiotics to finally get rid of the cough.



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, have had Vick's on bottom of feet, chest, nose. It just seems to be one of those hang on types of crud.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm in total agreement with you there Sam.


thewren said:


> regardless of where her parents live I would be shipping he back pronto. at your age you don't need that kind of grief - you already raised your own. you might try wipping her mouth to the other side of her head with the palm of your hand. that did wonders for me. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

I beat you by an hour; went to be at 2 a.m.; got up at 7:20 a.m.


thewren said:


> last night was a late night or early morning (which ever way you look at it) bedtime - 3:00am - need to stop that or I will get in the habit and it is hard to get back into a regular schedule. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, have had Vick's on bottom of feet, chest, nose. It just seems to be one of those hang on types of crud.


I hear ya....it's still hanging in there for me, but at least I'm beginning to feel like my old self again and actually got 5 hours of uninterrupted sleep last night!!

Sassafras - I hope you get better soon; and Betty, hope the doctor is able to get you some relief. I went through a lot of tea, honey, ginger, cinnamon, lemon and salt (for gargle) to help the throat and ease up the coughing. I had vicks and just about anything else I could find rubbed on my feet and all over. The Olbas cough syrup seemed to help the most---I can't take most of those things because them may be jittery rather than sleepy.


----------



## iamsam

I was up by 9:30 but awake before then but I was warm and comfy - and then Heidi called and said coffee is on - and I was out of bed in a flash. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I beat you by an hour; went to be at 2 a.m.; got up at 7:20 a.m.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm trying the Wheatland basket again.....using a chucky stiff feeling rug yarn (got it 3 years ago; on a spool purchased on eBay) and a size smaller needle. Trying the smallest size basket and so far it feels more sturdy. Crossing my fingers. If anyone else is interested in trying it PM me and I'll forward the pattern.


----------



## Grandmapaula

thewren said:


> what is 4711? --- sam


It's a cologne, very light, and citrusy. Women use it a cologne and men as an aftershave.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I just don't think home schooled children get a well rounded education. I shutter to think what heather's children didn't get. she is using a faith based curriculum which I suppose is alright - I wouldn't use it - but when Rachel went to college she had a really rough time - even if she hadn't gotten married I don't think she would have finished. --- sam


I agree I know several children that when they went into our public school they were behind socially by at least two years for the average child that went to school. They did go to the required sports, science and so on. I have nothing against home schooling but there are so many that don't end up with a descent education. I am only peaking from my personal experience. I have family members that home schooled as well. There is a part of the social network that is missed with home schooling.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm trying the Wheatland basket again.....using a chucky stiff feeling rug yarn (got it 3 years ago; on a spool purchased on eBay) and a size smaller needle. Trying the smallest size basket and so far it feels more sturdy. Crossing my fingers. If anyone else is interested in trying it PM me and I'll forward the pattern.


Do post photos please :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

I will when I'm done. .....even if it is a flop...LOL


NanaCaren said:


> Do post photos please :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> Have you actually got the snow storm now I know there was forcast a really bad storm heading for parts of America will it hit where you are


We may get a dusting of snow tonight. We usually don't get a lot. There are mountains in the west of the state that usually get the snow before it gets to us. I'm very near the coast and we have the Gulf Stream that keeps our weather rather moderate during winter months.


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> We may get a dusting of snow tonight. We usually don't get a lot. There are mountains in the west of the state that usually get the snow before it gets to us. I'm very near the coast and we have the Gulf Stream that keeps our weather rather moderate during winter months.


And we are projected to have highs of 60F for the next three days. Weird, weird weather.


----------



## Gweniepooh

It never reached the high temperature for today and it has started dropping here; currently 41 F (of course that is a heat wave compared to many of you!)


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> [email protected] - I'm back after doing some domestic chores. Don't see how everyone can be on here and do their house work, I don't seem to get everything done. Perhaps I need to be more organized or something. June do you believe we will get snow? doesn't look like it outside.Being new on here, June is your mobility something on going, I used one for most of 8 months when I had surgery on both of my feet, a challenge. I live alone and can have challenges from time to time. Haven't picked up my needles yet today, guess I had better get busy. Perhaps I should close for now......Sharon


I had several failed back surgeries a few years ago that left me mostly in a wheelchair. I can walk a little with my cane but am usually in the chair. I live in a building that was built for seniors and is wheelchair friendly. 
My daughter lives with me and does the things I can't do and the things that I sometimes just don't want to do!! 
I doubt that we'll get more than a dusting of snow. But we don't have a reason to go out tomorrow so I'm not worried!
Junek


----------



## angelam

Cashmeregma said:


> Morning Sam. I've been to the actual shop as I lived where it is made:
> 
> In the early 18th century, Johann Maria Farina (16851766), an Italian living in Cologne, Germany, created a fragrance. He named it Eau de Cologne ("water from Cologne) after his new home. Over the next century, the fragrance became increasingly popular.
> 
> According to legend, on 8 October 1792, a Carthusian monk made a wedding gift for the merchant Wilhelm Mülhens (1762-1841): the secret recipe of a so-called "aqua mirabilis", a "miracle water" for internal and external use. Mülhens then founded a small factory at Cologne's "Glockengasse" and established the first "Eau de Cologne" as a remedy.
> 
> Peter Joseph Mülhens and his son Wilhelm Mülhens had been in a dispute over the use of the name "Farina" from 1800 to 1881. The Farina family accused Mülhens of using the name without authorization. The firm "Johann Maria Farina gegenüber dem Jülichs-Platz" feared confusion between the products because they also produced perfumes. In 1832, Wilhelm Mülhens lost the dispute, whereupon he employed another Mr. Farina from Mortara in order to continue using the name.
> 
> The company name was Eau de Cologne & Parfümerie Fabrik Glockengasse No. 4711 gegenüber der Pferdepost von Ferd. Mülhens in Köln am Rhein until 1990, when it was renamed Mülhens GmbH & Co. KG.
> 
> In 1994, the Mülhens family company was bought by Wella AG, Darmstadt, Germany. Since 1997, Wella has operated its cosmetic activities under the name Cosmopolitan Cosmetics GmbH, although the name Mülhens GmbH & Co. KG was still in use. In 2003, Wella AG was taken over by the American competitor Procter & Gamble.


Thanks for all that information Daralene. It brought back a lot of memories of my Mother using it when I was a child. Haven't seen it around for years. I didn't realise it was still available (maybe it's not in the UK).


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> how much hair did you lose? --- sam


Well, Sam, if this gives you a clue..I told her to cut it short but not so my scalp was showing and leave it long enough that it will lie flat!! it's SHORT!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

do we get a picture? --- sam



jknappva said:


> Well, Sam, if this gives you a clue..I told her to cut it short but not so my scalp was showing and leave it long enough that it will lie flat!! it's SHORT!
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> what is 4711? --- sam


Original Eau de Cologne or Echt Kolisch Wasser- a very light and slightly astringent perfume- much loved by ladies two centuries ago


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> we did the same thing to our indian population. --- sam


mmmm I have read much that indicates that- actually possibly a bit worse than what happened here.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> last night was a late night or early morning (which ever way you look at it) bedtime - 3:00am - need to stop that or I will get in the habit and it is hard to get back into a regular schedule. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> She is improving but still has some problems and is taking things slowly. We hope to go to the deli tomorrow for breakfast if she is well enough for the walk and it isn't too cold, we will wait and see. We are due snow from Wednesday onwards so may be stuck in again.


I gather it has been down to -14 in Glasgow- although when I was speaking to Cousin Anna it was 2 degrees Celsius. Hoping you don't get Cabin Fever if it really snows you in!? Have you got lots you can do?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hey, just got DH to tell me again what it was the doctor said caused DD's fainting. Here is some general info about it. Found it interesting.

Vasovagal syncope (vay-zoh-VAY-gul SING-kuh-pee) is one of the most common causes of fainting. Vasovagal syncope occurs when your body overreacts to certain triggers, such as the sight of blood or extreme emotional distress.

The vasovagal syncope trigger causes a sudden drop in your heart rate and blood pressure. That leads to reduced blood flow to your brain, which results in a brief loss of consciousness.

Vasovagal syncope is usually harmless and requires no treatment. But it's possible you may injure yourself during a vasovagal syncope episode. Also, your doctor may recommend tests to rule out more-serious causes of fainting, such as heart disorders.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, you show as not being online; in fact as I am writing this you are "not online" and it is 2:42 PM on my Monday.


That is interesting because all I have to do is put the computer to 'sleep' or 'hibernate'- I never log off. I had to go out for my blood test.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from the Surrey hot house. The whole house has warmed up nicely and we are having to turn some of the radiators down a bit, this new boiler is so much more efficient than the last one. It's great not having to wear loads o layers.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day knitting clothes forLMs doll, I have made her a pair of dungarees and an half way through a jumper. Today I am going to try and tidy the house and prepare some tangerines to make some more marmalade.
> 
> I am way behind on all your news but see Shirley is taking a while to recover. Sending you special hugs. And that KatyNora's Michael has died, send peaceful vibes to the family.
> 
> I will now go back and see what else I have missed.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all. x


Maybe your gas(?) bills will go down with a new efficent boiler.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmm, we have a number of parents around who home school- don't know any personally- always a bit concerned if the kids are really socialising- it would be so variable according to the parent.


In areas where home schooling a big thing many of the families all meet up regulary and do things as a group to help the kids with this.
But it would be a concern of mine- and my sanity! I needed breaks especially from Maryanne and she would have never learnt anything from me.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Julie asked for the microwave Apricot Chicken-- here it is:
Feeds up to 8 people.
1/2 C Apricot jam
1 1/2 tsp cornstarch
1/2 tsp dried oregano (crush in hand)
1/4 tsp salt (may be omitted)
1 Tblsp soy sauce (low sodium if desired)
8 boneless, skinless chicken breast halves
Mix together in large microwaveable casserole. Add chicken and roll to cover with sauce. Cover and microwave for about 15 min (may vary with power) and let set for 7 min before testing doneness. If needed, finish cooking. Serve over hot rice. P.S. I have done with legs or thighs and it is also good.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> In areas where home schooling a big thing many of the families all meet up regulary and do things as a group to help the kids with this.
> But it would be a concern of mine- and my sanity! I needed breaks especially from Maryanne and she would have never learnt anything from me.


Of course it is something that outback Australia had, and I assume still has- simply because of the distances involved. We do have a Correspondence School (I think it still exists) for children with health or distance issues, but there is a teacher who marks and returns the work.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Julie asked for the microwave Apricot Chicken-- here it is:
> Feeds up to 8 people.
> 1/2 C Apricot jam
> 1 1/2 tsp cornstarch
> 1/2 tsp dried oregano (crush in hand)
> 1/4 tsp salt (may be omitted)
> 1 Tblsp soy sauce (low sodium if desired)
> 
> Mix together in large microwaveable casserole. Add 8 boneless, skinless chicken breast halves and roll to cover with sauce. Cover and microwave for about 15 min (may vary with power) and let set for 7 min before testing doneness. If needed, finish cooking. Serve over hot rice.


Yippee I just bought myself a chicken breast! may have to use apricot slices rather than jam.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Another recipe: Crockpot Mac and Cheese-- this was on facebook several days ago and our monthly potluck was supposed to be new recipes this month.
Into pot put 16 ounces elbow macaroni (not cooked)
Top with 8 oz cream cheese, cubed
3 C shredded cheese (I used 1/3 Swiss and 2/3 sharp cheddar)
12 oz evaporated milk
2 1/2 C milk
Cook on low for 2 1/2 hrs. This came out surprisingly good and was well received. Should feed 6 to 8 people.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:


> And we are projected to have highs of 60F for the next three days. Weird, weird weather.


KANSAS is also getting that 60 degree weather. Not at all what we get in late January. Then down to low 40s by end of week.


----------



## Grandmapaula

angelam said:


> Thanks for all that information Daralene. It brought back a lot of memories of my Mother using it when I was a child. Haven't seen it around for years. I didn't realise it was still available (maybe it's not in the UK).


I googled it and they have several places that sell it on-line, including Amazon in the US. You could give that a try!


----------



## TNS

Lovely baby bonnet Swedenme. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> I gather it has been down to -14 in Glasgow- although when I was speaking to Cousin Anna it was 2 degrees Celsius. Hoping you don't get Cabin Fever if it really snows you in!? Have you got lots you can do?


Only a yarn stash, fabric stash, thread stash, book stash, so I think we will manage to occupy ourselves, thank you. It is just that we both want to go out sometime but will have to wait and work on stash reduction.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm trying the Wheatland basket again.....using a chucky stiff feeling rug yarn (got it 3 years ago; on a spool purchased on eBay) and a size smaller needle. Trying the smallest size basket and so far it feels more sturdy. Crossing my fingers. If anyone else is interested in trying it PM me and I'll forward the pattern.


I need more baskets...that's for sure!! I have some very scratchy gray and brown wool that I was given by a friend. I made some decorative bird nests and it worked great for that so I think baskets and purses and felted items is all this stuff is good for. I'll try your pattern. Thanks.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> DH took DD to doctor this morning and they are now back. No strep, no flu. They did draw blood and said the passing out had to do with some natural reaction when she get nauseous (can't remember what they called it...). Said her stomach is so sensitive that the sinus drainage makes her sick at her stomach which then triggers this phenomena. Nothing serious just tore mindful that she will react this way. Whew!


Glad it was not serious Gwen, but still must've been pretty frightening for you all. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Swedenme

Now I know why I couldn't settle to anything all evening . I've got what you have all been calling the crud or it could just be my sinuses playing up . But I ache from head to foot and every where in between . I've got my own faulty central heating system going . One minute I'm freezing shivering and the next I'm so hot I could put my head in the freezer . My nose is so blocked I'm talking like sylvester the cat . I fell asleep watching Broadchurch so now I'm awake and can't sleep


----------



## Swedenme

TNS said:


> Lovely baby bonnet Swedenme. Thanks for the pic.


Thank you


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of hat .Ive put it away with some matching booties.I will decide another day if I like it or not .don't know what to do now . Wether to finish a WIP or start something new .I can't seem to settle


Very cute hat.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> Now I know why I couldn't settle to anything all evening . I've got what you have all been calling the crud or it could just be my sinuses playing up . But I ache from head to foot and every where in between . I've got my own faulty central heating system going . One minute I'm freezing shivering and the next I'm so hot I could put my head in the freezer . My nose is so blocked I'm talking like sylvester the cat . I fell asleep watching Broadchurch so now I'm awake and can't sleep


Oh no...that would do it. Please stay warm and full of liquids and get as much sleep as possible. For me, only the passage of time was the only cure.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> I really like the hat. It's very unusual!
> Ive been gone most of the morning...had a nail appointment and got my hair cut off!! My nail person and her husband are driving to DC to catch a flight to Vietnam for a wedding. The snowstorm may delay their flight!!
> Junek


My son & DIL are to fly to Cuba tomorrow night with a stop in Toronto, I hope they don't get stuck in Toronto.


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no...that would do it. Please stay warm and full of liquids and get as much sleep as possible. For me, only the passage of time was the only cure.


I'm going now to see if I can get some sleep .Goodnight


----------



## TNS

angelam said:


> Thanks for all that information Daralene. It brought back a lot of memories of my Mother using it when I was a child. Haven't seen it around for years. I didn't realise it was still available (maybe it's not in the UK).


Yes, many thanks, Daralene. Angela, I see 4711 in our local Boots and other stores that sell lots of perfumes, so you can always ask for it in Boots if you want it. It's not very expensive.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> vicks on the bottom of the feel joy - then some socks - supposed to help with the cough. --- sam


My DH likes to put his feet on a heating pad too, says it makes the Vicks work faster/better.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> people used to smoke in the movie theater and on the bus - you couldn't get away from it but no one thought anything about it. --- sam


I never smoked & have always been bothered by the smoke. DH used to smoke but quit when our oldest was 5 months old, thank goodness.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Swedenme said:


> Now I know why I couldn't settle to anything all evening . I've got what you have all been calling the crud or it could just be my sinuses playing up . But I ache from head to foot and every where in between . I've got my own faulty central heating system going . One minute I'm freezing shivering and the next I'm so hot I could put my head in the freezer . My nose is so blocked I'm talking like sylvester the cat . I fell asleep watching Broadchurch so now I'm awake and can't sleep


Oh, my, I'm so sorry-- keep warm, drink lots and have chicken noodle soup! I hate having my nose blocked! Get better fast.


----------



## angelam

Grandmapaula said:


> I googled it and they have several places that sell it on-line, including Amazon in the US. You could give that a try!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks GrandmaPaula.


----------



## TNS

Meant to mention this before but CRAFT hit - today BBC Radio4 has been basing several programmes around knitting, and their website shows some fun projects!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/2MN0vWt4VJsrwwcqpf0gzdY/the-listener-collection-a-knitted-schedule
Enjoy!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> betty - I tried to watch it and was totally confused - it just didn't seem to make sense. I couldn't believe they brought it back so guess someone likes it. --- sam


And it is still going-- yes, I found it very confusing but was desperate for something to watch!


----------



## angelam

Swedenme said:


> Now I know why I couldn't settle to anything all evening . I've got what you have all been calling the crud or it could just be my sinuses playing up . But I ache from head to foot and every where in between . I've got my own faulty central heating system going . One minute I'm freezing shivering and the next I'm so hot I could put my head in the freezer . My nose is so blocked I'm talking like sylvester the cat . I fell asleep watching Broadchurch so now I'm awake and can't sleep


Oh dear Sonja. Sounds like you've got a touch of the flu going around. Take yourself off to bed with 2 paracetamol and plenty of water to drink through the night. I turned off Broadchurch tonight because my TV was playing up. Wasn't too upset about that, I'm finding this 2nd series a bit hard going. Hope you feel better in the morning.


----------



## pacer

Grandmapaula said:


> I love the smell of Chanel no.5, but when I tried some at a store, I discovered that I am very allergic to something in it. I literally had to go home and scrub my neck where I had sprayed the perfume! And it was red and itchy for several days. I'm really careful when I try a new fragrance now,


I am allergic to so much as well. I will rash with perfumes as well. Could you put it on the hem of an outfit as long as it does not touch your skin?


----------



## pacer

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of hat .Ive put it away with some matching booties.I will decide another day if I like it or not .don't know what to do now . Wether to finish a WIP or start something new .I can't seem to settle


This hat is adorable.


----------



## angelam

TNS said:


> Yes, many thanks, Daralene. Angela, I see 4711 in our local Boots and other stores that sell lots of perfumes, so you can always ask for it in Boots if you want it. It's not very expensive.


Not sure that I really want it! Just was curious to hear about it after all these years. It may well have been available all the time but I just hadn't paid attention to it right under my nose!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Of course it is something that outback Australia had, and I assume still has- simply because of the distances involved. We do have a Correspondence School (I think it still exists) for children with health or distance issues, but there is a teacher who marks and returns the work.


We had correspondence courses when I went to school for things not offered locally. I took German in Grade 10.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Only a yarn stash, fabric stash, thread stash, book stash, so I think we will manage to occupy ourselves, thank you. It is just that we both want to go out sometime but will have to wait and work on stash reduction.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Now I know why I couldn't settle to anything all evening . I've got what you have all been calling the crud or it could just be my sinuses playing up . But I ache from head to foot and every where in between . I've got my own faulty central heating system going . One minute I'm freezing shivering and the next I'm so hot I could put my head in the freezer . My nose is so blocked I'm talking like sylvester the cat . I fell asleep watching Broadchurch so now I'm awake and can't sleep


Oh dear- hope you get it out of the system quickly!


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> Meant to mention this before but CRAFT hit - today BBC Radio4 has been basing several programmes around knitting, and their website shows some fun projects!
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/2MN0vWt4VJsrwwcqpf0gzdY/the-listener-collection-a-knitted-schedule
> Enjoy!


I love those well worth checking them out. Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had correspondence courses when I went to school for things not offered locally. I took German in Grade 10.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> do we get a picture? --- sam


Oh, no!!! Pictures of me aren't in my vocabulary, Sam!
LOL!!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123

Sonja, nice hat
Well it is raining again on the desert. Sandi, are you getting rain?


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> I'm going now to see if I can get some sleep .Goodnight


I hope you're feeling better in the morning.
Hope I didn't pick up a bug while I was out today!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> I hope you're feeling better in the morning.
> Hope I didn't pick up a bug while I was out today!
> Junek


I hear you--I am getting a little paranoid about being around other people this flu season! Sonja, I hope this is short-lived and you feel better very soon.

Healing thoughts to all others in need as well, those with bugs, bumps, & bruises of any kind!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> Now I know why I couldn't settle to anything all evening . I've got what you have all been calling the crud or it could just be my sinuses playing up . But I ache from head to foot and every where in between . I've got my own faulty central heating system going . One minute I'm freezing shivering and the next I'm so hot I could put my head in the freezer . My nose is so blocked I'm talking like sylvester the cat . I fell asleep watching Broadchurch so now I'm awake and can't sleep


Take it easy, hope it doesn't hit you too hard & sure hope your DH doesn't get it. Do you have Vicks over there? It sure helps. Also use Japanese Mint oil for opening the nose & sinuses. Hope you're better soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh

This sounds good and I do believe I have all the ingredients. May have to make this very, very, soon.

Tonight I made beef stew; easy & yummy. Just used the packet of dried spices for beef stew, added potatoes, carrots, & onions & water. DH just went back for a second serving.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Julie asked for the microwave Apricot Chicken-- here it is:
> Feeds up to 8 people.
> 1/2 C Apricot jam
> 1 1/2 tsp cornstarch
> 1/2 tsp dried oregano (crush in hand)
> 1/4 tsp salt (may be omitted)
> 1 Tblsp soy sauce (low sodium if desired)
> 8 boneless, skinless chicken breast halves
> Mix together in large microwaveable casserole. Add chicken and roll to cover with sauce. Cover and microwave for about 15 min (may vary with power) and let set for 7 min before testing doneness. If needed, finish cooking. Serve over hot rice. P.S. I have done with legs or thighs and it is also good.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh dear.....so sorry you aren't well now.


Swedenme said:


> Now I know why I couldn't settle to anything all evening . I've got what you have all been calling the crud or it could just be my sinuses playing up . But I ache from head to foot and every where in between . I've got my own faulty central heating system going . One minute I'm freezing shivering and the next I'm so hot I could put my head in the freezer . My nose is so blocked I'm talking like sylvester the cat . I fell asleep watching Broadchurch so now I'm awake and can't sleep


----------



## cmaliza

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I love the Murdock Mysteries. It is a Canadian series and filmed in Toronto. They tie it to real locations and real people of the time such as Aurthur Connan Doyle. A G Bell. Amy MacPherson, the Home Children and the like. We always watch because there are lots of little asides that refer to real happenings in Toronto. Besides that Yannik is so darn handsome isn't he?


~~~I just came across the Garage Sale Mysteries...we've only had 2 aired around here, but I like them. I haven't found any Murdock Mysteries...has anyone in the Chicago area seen them? They sound good!


----------



## AZ Sticks

A quick note to let you guys know that I am home and everythiIng went ok. Pretty drugged up so I will ttyl. Luv, AZ


----------



## Bonnie7591

We are getting the weirdest January weather ever, was 5C/42F water running everywhere & the yard is a skating rink. Then it's to be -30C/-22F by the weekend we will freeze. 
I hope those in the east are out of the path of the big storm, sounds like it's going to be nasty.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> I did not post about my hand until now. I fell bringing groceries inside bruised my arm and my wrist is has been pretty sore. I have my brace on until at least the end of February.
> Good night sweet dreams.


~~~Good grief....so sorry to hear about your wrist and arm. Sure hope it heals quickly and without complication.


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> A quick note to let you guys know that I am home and everythiIng went ok. Pretty drugged up so I will ttyl. Luv, AZ


Glad it's done and hope you feel better very soon!


----------



## pacer

TNS said:


> Meant to mention this before but CRAFT hit - today BBC Radio4 has been basing several programmes around knitting, and their website shows some fun projects!
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/2MN0vWt4VJsrwwcqpf0gzdY/the-listener-collection-a-knitted-schedule
> Enjoy!


That is so cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh my. I know in NYC they are already canceling many flights.

By the way, I just signed up for the dream bird class you will be teaching starting Feb 1. Can't wait!!! I read where the directions were for the large size but you mentioned a smaller one. Which will be be doing?


Bonnie7591 said:


> My son & DIL are to fly to Cuba tomorrow night with a stop in Toronto, I hope they don't get stuck in Toronto.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> A quick note to let you guys know that I am home and everythiIng went ok. Pretty drugged up so I will ttyl. Luv, AZ


Good that you are safely home!


----------



## Gweniepooh

DITTO.
{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Sorlenna said:


> Glad it's done and hope you feel better very soon!


----------



## pacer

With the huge snowstorm expected on the east coast of the US, many areas are shutting down roads, airports, train systems. I think it is better than having people stranded out in this weather or hurt. 

Sandi...So glad you are home and things went well. Rest up these next few days.

For all of you who are fighting this illness going around, you are in my prayers. It has been a tough time for so many to shake off this respitory illness.

I hope the Corolla Horses will be okay with this storm coming through.


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope Hannah is better soon, what a scary incident!
> Aran, congratulations on getting your poems published.
> I hope all those who are feelingvunwell are better soon.
> I hate ironing, only do what has to be done.
> I finally caught up with you chatty crew, took ages.
> Tami, great pictures of DH, DS & Arianna
> We were invited out this afternoon & evening, I had coffe with my sister & niece, DH went to a gun show then we had supper with friends.
> 
> Have you all seen the Lone Ranger with Johnny Depp, what a silly, fun move, I think Johnny Depp had a warped sense of humor.
> I will try to st a photo of what I did yesterday at quilting I finished the top for a baby quilt, still have to add backing & made a folded star hot pad. The hot pad was pretty time consuming but I like it & think I will try to make some more for gifts for next Christmas.


~~~really pretty! Lovely... :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I just came across the Garage Sale Mysteries...we've only had 2 aired around here, but I like them. I haven't found any Murdock Mysteries...has anyone in the Chicago area seen them? They sound good!


I'm looking but haven't found them yet....where did you see the Garage Sale Mysteries?


----------



## RookieRetiree

AZ Sticks said:


> A quick note to let you guys know that I am home and everythiIng went ok. Pretty drugged up so I will ttyl. Luv, AZ


Good to hear...I'm still keeping the prayers coming for you...gentle hugs!


----------



## cmaliza

StellaK said:


> I am trying to post more frequently. I have had a really hard year with breathing problems and social issues. I have COPD. I have never smoked but as an artist have breathed in lots of fumes and particulate matter over the years. It does not seem so important to wear a mask at the time.
> The artist's co-op I used to sell my jewelry abruptly closed and I lost my extra income from that. Then I stopped swimming three times a week because of the oxygen. I had also volunteered at the hospital where I swam and they did not want me there with the oxygen. So I lost virtually all of my social outlets at once. So it's a funk I need to work myself out of and get out more. I hate using the oxygen and it seems so cumbersome to carry the concentrator around. My energy level is next to zero; I need to pull up my big girl panties and get on with it. StellaK


~~~Sorry to hear about all these changes hitting you at once. Get on here and vent away...and we won't make any demands on you or subject you to any fumes, etc. Use all the oxygen you want. These conversations can have some very rejuvenating effects!


----------



## RookieRetiree

As long as many of us are hunkered down and staying inside due to snow, cold, heat or illness --- I thought we could enjoy a tea party story.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm looking but haven't found them yet....where did you see the Garage Sale Mysteries?


~~~This was on channel 227 - Hallmark mysteries & movies. Your ch number is probably different. We just discovered this channel....and really like it.


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> I do hope you are not getting sick again, twice so close together is tough to deal with.


~~~DITTO DITTO! Feb 16 is coming soon. You need to be ready!


----------



## cmaliza

Swedenme said:


> I like that you are a Chatty Cathy and not just you I think we all are and that's what makes a good tea party every one chatting away about lots of different topics all at once and catching up on what's happening with everyone . I find you all very interesting and I'm also learning about different things and places all round the world . So long may we all keep chatting
> Sonja


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

sugarsugar said:


> I am in on the group hug


~~~me too! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

angelam wrote:
Poledra, if it's OK with you I'll sit and drink a glass of wine while you do my ironing!



Normaedern said:


> I will join you!! :thumbup:


~~~I think we could set up quite a party! I'm willing to cook up some munchies! :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Most times my potato skin is more veggies than potato. For a few more weeks I am working one handed. I am glad I am ambidextrous. It is proving a little slower for knitting. I am learning to deal with the hiccups as they come.


I must have missed something. Why are you one handed? I hope not for long!


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma wrote:
That's the nice thing about hugs on here. Can't catch a thing.



sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~virus-free! But we can catch loads of good vibes!


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> I did not post about my hand until now. I fell bringing groceries inside bruised my arm and my wrist is has been pretty sore. I have my brace on until at least the end of February.
> Good night sweet dreams.


Sorry to hear. Hope it heals quickly


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Somehow I am not getting notices of new posts, despite my having posted things several times. We'll see how tomorrow goes.


Go to your profile and make sure your notifications box is checked


----------



## Gweniepooh

This is so cute!


RookieRetiree said:


> As long as many of us are hunkered down and staying inside due to snow, cold, heat or illness --- I thought we could enjoy a tea party story.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> DH took DD to doctor this morning and they are now back. No strep, no flu. They did draw blood and said the passing out had to do with some natural reaction when she get nauseous (can't remember what they called it...). Said her stomach is so sensitive that the sinus drainage makes her sick at her stomach which then triggers this phenomena. Nothing serious just tore mindful that she will react this way. Whew!


~~~Good news! Keep her away from sharp edges.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> the basket is 8 L x 8 W x 8 H....the idea about running wire around it might work especially if I also put it down the corners. Thanks for the idea.


~~~I was thinking small dowels or chop sticks????


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> DH took DD to doctor this morning and they are now back. No strep, no flu. They did draw blood and said the passing out had to do with some natural reaction when she get nauseous (can't remember what they called it...). Said her stomach is so sensitive that the sinus drainage makes her sick at her stomach which then triggers this phenomena. Nothing serious just tore mindful that she will react this way. Whew!


Good to hear. Hope she is better soon!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Just marking my place and signing up for the Dreambird shawl


----------



## darowil

David has finally had the packs removed from the sinuses in his forehead- and is already feeling much better for it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my. I know in NYC they are already canceling many flights.
> 
> By the way, I just signed up for the dream bird class you will be teaching starting Feb 1. Can't wait!!! I read where the directions were for the large size but you mentioned a smaller one. Which will be be doing?


We will be doing the adult one, there is one called the mini which I used to make the poncho. Once you have done one you could easily do the smaller.
I wish I had put in the note for people who buy the pattern not to have a stroke when they see it, it's about 20 pages, I'm going to tell them to throw away all but 2 pages! I hope I do this OK, I'm nervous.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of hat .Ive put it away with some matching booties.I will decide another day if I like it or not .don't know what to do now . Wether to finish a WIP or start something new .I can't seem to settle


I really like it. You did a great job on it!


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> David has finally had the packs removed from the sinuses in his forehead- and is already feeling much better for it.


Great that he is feeling better. I would think having the packing out wasn't much fun but also having it in so long seems strange.

AZ, glad your sugary went well & you are home. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I would be interested to know if I ever show up as 'offline' on the Tea Party (or KP for that matter) because I never log out- and would have great difficulty remembering my password.
> 
> We are getting a lot of talk about a very bad storm descending on NY, hope every one is safe!


Julie I never log out. I am on my phone now so don't know how it shows me.

I also keep a small notebook with passwords because I can't remember them!


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Dawn, I just want to give you a hug...you're going through so much. I'm sure your Mom means nothing by her statements except concern for you, but it sure is coming out in a bad way.


Thanks Jeanette, she really hasn't liked my going back to work full time I just don't have as much time for her. She also seems to be getting worse as she gets older though i understand she is dealing or not worth her own issues.

Sure hope we are well enough to meet in February and hug!!!


----------



## Pup lover

My kindle had been acting up need to call them will probably have to reset it or something. 

Still not feeling the best, headache every day have stopped blowing my nose finally still a bit of a cough. we have had quite a few students test positive for the influenza, they start to get better and come down with it again. Some really don't run a high fever and it comes and goes but they really have upper respiratory others have really high fevers 103 & 104 and they just won't go down and won't go away. Have doubled my vitamin c and elderberry.

Will keep reading as i can, hope everyone is doing well or recovering.

Prayers and hugs


----------



## RookieRetiree

cmaliza said:


> angelam wrote:
> Poledra, if it's OK with you I'll sit and drink a glass of wine while you do my ironing!
> 
> ~~~I think we could set up quite a party! I'm willing to cook up some munchies! :lol:


I don't mind helping with the ironing - and will definitely help drink the wine and eat the munchies!


----------



## RookieRetiree

darowil said:


> David has finally had the packs removed from the sinuses in his forehead- and is already feeling much better for it.


That is great news...I know when my DBIL had that done, my sister couldn't believe how much packing stuff was taken out. Hope David continues to keep getting better and that there's no recurrence.


----------



## Pup lover

Have forgotten twice now to thank you all for your care and concern over my mother's comments. Thank you, it's nice to know I can always come here and you all will understand.


----------



## StellaK

Dawn, I am so sorry your mom is inconsiderated like that. My mom and dad both used to make comments about my weight that hurt so now I have a stigma about it. Jim chides me all the time about it. It is hard to remove hurtful things from one's memories.
I do not have good memories from my childhood either. I was always told that I was "too fat"even when I weighed 105 lbs. I have lived my adult life by remembering how my parents did things and then doing the opposite. That has worked pretty well. My parents were bigoted and always worried about what öther people would say"."As an artist, I have fought for my rights for self-expression. And I try my best to stay away from "downer"people. StellaK


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bonnie7591 said:


> We will be doing the adult one, there is one called the mini which I used to make the poncho. Once you have done one you could easily do the smaller.
> I wish I had put in the note for people who buy the pattern not to have a stroke when they see it, it's about 20 pages, I'm going to tell them to throw away all but 2 pages! I hope I do this OK, I'm nervous.


I'm sure you'll be fine...I have the pattern and would love to do it..but will follow along by reading and saving it for another time.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pup lover said:


> Thanks Jeanette, she really hasn't liked my going back to work full time I just don't have as much time for her. She also seems to be getting worse as she gets older though i understand she is dealing or not worth her own issues.
> 
> Sure hope we are well enough to meet in February and hug!!!


You better believe I'll be there for the meet up!!! Will there be a place to exchange some books, etc. I'm planning on clearing off some book cases and will bring books I've already read along if you or anyone else wants to go through them....or just take the box(es) off my hands and if some of them are duplicates to what you have, just donate them somewhere.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> No, it is just that ground meat, (mince) and carrot are far from favourites. If I was presented with them when visiting I would be able to make an exception, but I would not really enjoy what I was eating. It is like when people put sugar in my coffee- I don't like it but I will drink as much as I can, rather than cause offence.


So no Lasagna for you?


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> David has finally had the packs removed from the sinuses in his forehead- and is already feeling much better for it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> children can be so cruel. when I graduated I swore I would never darken those doors again - and I haven't. --- sam


I often see that school and even park in it occasionally- it is across the road from the home ground of my football team so can't avoid it! And went to at least parent teacher interview when for younger siblings when Mum couldn't go!


----------



## StellaK

I am a sculptor--in cast bronze and carved stone. I worked as a weaver for a long time, making one-of-a-kind handwoven clothing pieces. My best market was the Sun Valley ski resort here in Idaho but I sold clothing all over the west. At that time, that was my only employment.
For the past few years I have been working in fused glass. I have a home studio with kiln and work from there. I have developed some jewelry designs which have been good sellers.


----------



## RookieRetiree

darowil said:


> So no Lasagna for you?


Maybe made with Italian Sausage?


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> I used to know quite a few people that home schooled, most of them did a home school co-op, a group of kids and the parents took turns teaching, they had a really good thing worked out, the kids all played in sports and stuff, and most were above average for their grade levels, but it does depend on the parents doing the educating and how dedicated they are to it. I had a friend when I was growing up, whose parents were a little older and they had a huge gorgeous RV and they just traveled, she was home schooled, she had lessons for 6 hours a day most times and if they skipped or shortened it, she'd have to make it up on Saturday.
> But these were all in Alaska and they had at the time, very stringent regs on home schooling, don't know how it is now, epecially with the internet and all.


My best friend s daughter does this they have a great set up and the kids are all very smart and polite and learn a wide variety of subjects. It's not for everyone


----------



## RookieRetiree

StellaK said:


> I am a sculptor--in cast bronze and carved stone. I worked as a weaver for a long time, making one-of-a-kind handwoven clothing pieces. My best market was the Sun Valley ski resort here in Idaho but I sold clothing all over the west. At that time, that was my only employment.
> For the past few years I have been working in fused glass. I have a home studio with kiln and work from there. I have developed some jewelry designs which have been good sellers.


And, I know why---they're beautiful!


----------



## vabchnonnie

Time to take my puppy outside, then to bed, was up tooooo early this am. See you in the morning. Sharon


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hallelujah! Glad he is feeling better now.


darowil said:


> David has finally had the packs removed from the sinuses in his forehead- and is already feeling much better for it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Did you sign up at the link Shirley posted? That's where I signed up. I did ask Bonnie a question here but probably shouldn't have....(oops)


Onthewingsofadove said:


> Just marking my place and signing up for the Dreambird shawl


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> Sam I iron everything except socks and bra's. Couldnt wear un-ironed clothes, like to see freshly ironed bedding too


And I rarely iron. If it needs ironing it will likely not get worn.
My niece is going to be taught to iron so she can iron her school shirt as it is almost certain to need washing.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I didn't see a picture of the poncho. Where is it?You'll do great! I bought the pattern ages ago in hopes that someone would do this workshop. I'll make sure I have the yarn by the 1st. Can't wait!


Bonnie7591 said:


> We will be doing the adult one, there is one called the mini which I used to make the poncho. Once you have done one you could easily do the smaller.
> I wish I had put in the note for people who buy the pattern not to have a stroke when they see it, it's about 20 pages, I'm going to tell them to throw away all but 2 pages! I hope I do this OK, I'm nervous.


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of hat .Ive put it away with some matching booties.I will decide another day if I like it or not .don't know what to do now . Wether to finish a WIP or start something new .I can't seem to settle


That's so adorable, I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> Go to your profile and make sure your notifications box is checked


OK, hope I did what you said, we will see if that helps. TY for the advice.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> We will be doing the adult one, there is one called the mini which I used to make the poncho. Once you have done one you could easily do the smaller.
> I wish I had put in the note for people who buy the pattern not to have a stroke when they see it, it's about 20 pages, I'm going to tell them to throw away all but 2 pages! I hope I do this OK, I'm nervous.


Not in the class, but you are a smart cookie and you will do fine!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I remember my grandmother always calling me Fat Gwen. As a child I was NOT fat (am now) but my sister was very tiny. Then my first DH always told me I need to lose 10-15 lbs even though I was 5'5" and weighed 120 lbs. Was not fat then either. He is now married to a very, very petite woman. Now I am by % considered obese but you know what? I love me and my family loves me and I am what I am. Sure, I'd like to be little but know that just isn't going to happen more than likely so love me anyway. We love you Stella! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}}


StellaK said:


> Dawn, I am so sorry your mom is inconsiderated like that. My mom and dad both used to make comments about my weight that hurt so now I have a stigma about it. Jim chides me all the time about it. It is hard to remove hurtful things from one's memories.
> I do not have good memories from my childhood either. I was always told that I was "too fat"even when I weighed 105 lbs. I have lived my adult life by remembering how my parents did things and then doing the opposite. That has worked pretty well. My parents were bigoted and always worried about what öther people would say"."As an artist, I have fought for my rights for self-expression. And I try my best to stay away from "downer"people. StellaK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Would love to see some of our jewelry. Do you have a website?


StellaK said:


> I am a sculptor--in cast bronze and carved stone. I worked as a weaver for a long time, making one-of-a-kind handwoven clothing pieces. My best market was the Sun Valley ski resort here in Idaho but I sold clothing all over the west. At that time, that was my only employment.
> For the past few years I have been working in fused glass. I have a home studio with kiln and work from there. I have developed some jewelry designs which have been good sellers.


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> two of my favorite shows - criminal minds can be fairly graphic - however - stalker is not too bad - just scary - especially when you realize that this does indeed go on everyday somewhere. --- sam


So agree with this about stalker. Some of those types of sites i cant watch that one isn't to bad. Criminal minds is my favorite song with the original CSI.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! better not tell you what happens at my house!


Probably what happens in mine (re ironing)


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> David has finally had the packs removed from the sinuses in his forehead- and is already feeling much better for it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> We will be doing the adult one, there is one called the mini which I used to make the poncho. Once you have done one you could easily do the smaller.
> I wish I had put in the note for people who buy the pattern not to have a stroke when they see it, it's about 20 pages, I'm going to tell them to throw away all but 2 pages! I hope I do this OK, I'm nervous.


You will be fine , Bonnie, once you are under way, and people are signing up- I am sure there will be lots of interest in it!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

darowil said:


> And I rarely iron. If it needs ironing it will likely not get worn.
> My niece is going to be taught to iron so she can iron her school shirt as it is almost certain to need washing.


No ironing in this house-- if it has to be ironed, it never gets in the door. I do press my quilts while making them.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Julie I never log out. I am on my phone now so don't know how it shows me.
> 
> I also keep a small notebook with passwords because I can't remember them!


But right now at 3 -10 pm., my time, you show as logged off.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> My kindle had been acting up need to call them will probably have to reset it or something.
> 
> Still not feeling the best, headache every day have stopped blowing my nose finally still a bit of a cough. we have had quite a few students test positive for the influenza, they start to get better and come down with it again. Some really don't run a high fever and it comes and goes but they really have upper respiratory others have really high fevers 103 & 104 and they just won't go down and won't go away. Have doubled my vitamin c and elderberry.
> 
> Will keep reading as i can, hope everyone is doing well or recovering.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


Just so long as it is not you running the 103 -104 fever! The vitamin C and Elderberry may take time, but I am convinced they work.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> six o'clock in the evening - we have gotten a good two inches of new snow on the ground - not a lot of wind but enough to swirl it around - it's a light fluffy snow so it blows pretty easily. if it continues I foresee at least a delay to school in the morning.
> 
> trying to figure the magic look Kathy started for me. I do hope practice makes perfect. it's looking pretty rocky right now. I think five needles is almost easier. I'm going in to see ellen tomorrow and see if she can fix my sock - I'm not doing too well on it. if I ever get a sock knit it will be a miracle. however - I am bound and determined to learn both five needles and magic loop. I'm not even thinking about two at a time - that is way in the future.
> 
> everyone is gone - have no idea where. not a good night to be out and about. guess they know what they are doing.
> 
> haven't eaten since this morning - beginning to feel a little eleven o'clockish. I see mashed potatoes in my future.
> 
> I wanted to work n Bentley's sweater this afternoon - do you think I can find the pattern? grrr --- sam


Sam go to my workshop on Magic Loop for a refresher (th elink is under my posts). I've got one for learning magic loop and a different one for socks.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

My asst living friend for whom I asked prayers has passed peacefully. I am sad but relieved. At least she is not in pain now. Thank you for all your prayers. This is such a good group.


----------



## Pup lover

cmaliza said:


> ~~~This was on channel 227 - Hallmark mysteries & movies. Your ch number is probably different. We just discovered this channel....and really like it.


I love that channel!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> So no Lasagna for you?


I make a very good Lasagna- but with brown lentils!!!!!!

For some strange reason I can cope with lamb mince but not beef, usually.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Doctor said that a monitor could be implanted under the skin on her abdomen but didn't think it necessary since it only occurred once before (in August when she collapsed at work). Anyway, we/she will watch it and know that if she is feeling nauseous that she must lie down. He also gave her some medicine to take if she starts feeling nauseous.


Glad that he gave her some anti nausea meds, that will help, and thankfully it doesn't happen too often.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> You better believe I'll be there for the meet up!!! Will there be a place to exchange some books, etc. I'm planning on clearing off some book cases and will bring books I've already read along if you or anyone else wants to go through them....or just take the box(es) off my hands and if some of them are duplicates to what you have, just donate them somewhere.


I will be happy to do that, I will bring a box for you ask to go through also!! The one store mom was really hoping to go to isn't open on Mondays. I will research shops and addresses this weekend and email.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> And we are projected to have highs of 60F for the next three days. Weird, weird weather.


We had a nice day yesterday, then 65f today and I think it's supposed to be like 69f tomorrow, then we start to slowly go back down. Poor David was in the 20s today in Michigan.


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> Now I know why I couldn't settle to anything all evening . I've got what you have all been calling the crud or it could just be my sinuses playing up . But I ache from head to foot and every where in between . I've got my own faulty central heating system going . One minute I'm freezing shivering and the next I'm so hot I could put my head in the freezer . My nose is so blocked I'm talking like sylvester the cat . I fell asleep watching Broadchurch so now I'm awake and can't sleep


Oh yuck, crud for sure, make sure you stay hydrated, some chicken soup wouldn't hurt either. I hope you are feeling much better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I remember my grandmother always calling me Fat Gwen. As a child I was NOT fat (am now) but my sister was very tiny. Then my first DH always told me I need to lose 10-15 lbs even though I was 5'5" and weighed 120 lbs. Was not fat then either. He is now married to a very, very petite woman. Now I am by % considered obese but you know what? I love me and my family loves me and I am what I am. Sure, I'd like to be little but know that just isn't going to happen more than likely so love me anyway. We love you Stella! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}}


It is so much harder to loose weight when older but recently I have shed around 7 kg- that is about 15 lbs- but I am putting it down largely to the heat- and just not wanting to eat much, because of it. Does not make me thin, though!


----------



## darowil

Bulldog said:


> Big (((((((((HUGS)))))))))) just for you, Julie. You deserve them after all you have and are going through and then the heat to boot. I am not very nice if I am hot.
> 
> Tami, you sure have some handsome men there.


I'm not very nice whan I am stressed-so I'm not very nice currently.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Probably what happens in mine (re ironing)


If I can get away with it, I will!


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> My asst living friend for whom I asked prayers has passed peacefully. I am sad but relieved. At least she is not in pain now. Thank you for all your prayers. This is such a good group.


So sorry that your friend has passed, but thankful that it was a peaceful passing and her pain is now gone.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> My son & DIL are to fly to Cuba tomorrow night with a stop in Toronto, I hope they don't get stuck in Toronto.


As long as they don't get stuck in Cuba. What an interesting place to visit now that they are allowing people to come into the country.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> I started smoking at 18 when I was pregnant. My Dr recommended it for nausea!!! I know it's hard to believe but at that time they were on tv advertising cigarettes!! I, too, smoked at least 2 packs a day until I was 49 and my DH and I both quit. One of the smartest things I ever did!
> And I'm like you and can't stand the smell of cigeratte smoke!
> Junek


I knew they once believed it to have helath benefits- but didn't know it was good for nausea! These days it just seems so terrible.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> My asst living friend for whom I asked prayers has passed peacefully. I am sad but relieved. At least she is not in pain now. Thank you for all your prayers. This is such a good group.


Natural to be sad- it is always hard to say goodbye- but remember that that is God be with you- and for her I am sure that is the reality.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I'm not very nice whan I am stressed-so I'm not very nice currently.


Oh dear, what's up?


----------



## darowil

Bulldog said:


> ~~~I think with enough repetitions....the message may come through...? I totally agree....Betty DOES care very ardently & sincerely. She also can tell a good story...love that! And her postings are interesting. She writes long ones, but I read them thoroughly....where other shorter ones I skim. Not hers!) Now...this is not meant in a negative way at all....but I'm wondering if being from the south contributes to her attitude (not sure that is the right word). Being a northerner, I am learning about southern mothers & daughters (my DDIL is from TN & DS says southern women ARE different). Just poking an idea.....what do you think, Betty?......all this is just to say....we love you however you are! We like that person! Don't stop posting.....love 'em!
> 
> It's not majority rule, it's majority of those who vote!
> 
> Thank you Carol and everyone else who wrote such sweet comments on my statement.
> As to Southern women being different than Northern women, I don't think they are since my Mom was a "yankee" Our neighbor used to love to pick at her and called her a damn yankee. I loved my Mom. I made a trip to Massachusetts when I was sixteen to meet her family and I loved them all. All I saw different was in the cooking. I could not eat Aunt Libbys meat as it was too rare for me.
> I worked with northern nurses and found them delightful. Loved comparing notes.


I assure you I would not be frogging that- close it after for sure.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> As long as many of us are hunkered down and staying inside due to snow, cold, heat or illness --- I thought we could enjoy a tea party story.


Too cute. Thank you.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> It is Julie. DD is maybe feeling a tiny bit better but still has a horrible headache. She has eaten some mashed potatoes and some chicken noodle soup. Her coloring is better. Depending on how she does overnight will determine whether we take her to doctor tomorrow.


Headache and nausea could be migraine (but could be many other things as well!).Ceratinaly needs checking if she is not better


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> angelam wrote:
> Poledra, if it's OK with you I'll sit and drink a glass of wine while you do my ironing!
> 
> ~~~I think we could set up quite a party! I'm willing to cook up some munchies! :lol:


 :thumbup: The makings of a great party!


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> David has finally had the packs removed from the sinuses in his forehead- and is already feeling much better for it.


Fabulous!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, what's up?


Maryanne mainly, she is struggling again and my niece has arrived with her mother (and this doesn't help. My SIL is lovely but exhausting. Fortunately out of the 4 in DNs family DN is the quietest and thus easiest for me to live with).


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> We will be doing the adult one, there is one called the mini which I used to make the poncho. Once you have done one you could easily do the smaller.
> I wish I had put in the note for people who buy the pattern not to have a stroke when they see it, it's about 20 pages, I'm going to tell them to throw away all but 2 pages! I hope I do this OK, I'm nervous.


You will do just fine, it's really a lot of fun.


----------



## darowil

budasha said:


> If they don't stop you, how do they know that you have a current registration?


If for any reason the car attracts attention and they pull the number plate it will come as unregistered. And they might just do it for no reason. I think SUgarsugar said the camera had caught it so she may have gone through a traffic camera which picke dit up and sent the message tot he police car. This last part is just a guess.


----------



## StellaK

I iron nothing. If I accidentally buy something that needs ironing; it goes in the donate box after the first washing.


----------



## martina

Kansas g-ma said:


> My asst living friend for whom I asked prayers has passed peacefully. I am sad but relieved. At least she is not in pain now. Thank you for all your prayers. This is such a good group.


I am glad that she passed peacefully. Your sadness is understandable.you are in our prayers.


----------



## Poledra65

StellaK said:


> I am a sculptor--in cast bronze and carved stone. I worked as a weaver for a long time, making one-of-a-kind handwoven clothing pieces. My best market was the Sun Valley ski resort here in Idaho but I sold clothing all over the west. At that time, that was my only employment.
> For the past few years I have been working in fused glass. I have a home studio with kiln and work from there. I have developed some jewelry designs which have been good sellers.


OOh, how fascinating, it would be wonderful to see pictures of your clothing as well as your glass and such.


----------



## iamsam

I tried to teach heather how to make change - that one experience convinced me that I never wanted to teach my own. --- sam



darowil said:


> In areas where home schooling a big thing many of the families all meet up regulary and do things as a group to help the kids with this.
> But it would be a concern of mine- and my sanity! I needed breaks especially from Maryanne and she would have never learnt anything from me.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Maryanne mainly, she is struggling again and my niece has arrived with her mother (and this doesn't help. My SIL is lovely but exhausting. Fortunately out of the 4 in DNs family DN is the quietest and thus easiest for me to live with).


I hope that Maryanne will be back to herself soon, it is hard when our children struggle, it never gets easier. Thankfully the niece is not as exhausting to live with (hopefully).


----------



## iamsam

that sounds so good Kansas-g-ma - thanks for sharing - I will definitely show this to Heidi - she like easy meals. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Julie asked for the microwave Apricot Chicken-- here it is:


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I did not post about my hand until now. I fell bringing groceries inside bruised my arm and my wrist is has been pretty sore. I have my brace on until at least the end of February.
> Good night sweet dreams.


That doesn't sound good at all.Do hope the pain settle soon for you.


----------



## iamsam

another good recipe for Heidi - I love mac and cheese. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Another recipe: Crockpot Mac and Cheese--


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> I tried to teach heather how to make change - that one experience convinced me that I never wanted to teach my own. --- sam


LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!! I just started laughing when I read that, when I was 16 and working in the restaurant, I taught all the other kids how to count back change after they saw me doing it. But I agree with you, I could NOT have home schooled Christopher, it would have been a competition to see who drove who crazy first.


----------



## iamsam

on no Sonja - sending you tons of healing energy to wrap you in warm soothing healing energy to get you back in the pink quick. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Now I know why I couldn't settle to anything all evening . I've got what you have all been calling the crud or it could just be my sinuses playing up . But I ache from head to foot and every where in between . I've got my own faulty central heating system going . One minute I'm freezing shivering and the next I'm so hot I could put my head in the freezer . My nose is so blocked I'm talking like sylvester the cat . I fell asleep watching Broadchurch so now I'm awake and can't sleep


----------



## iamsam

Sonja - one thing I learned in my hospital stay in salt lake city was to take a qtip - put a dab of ky on it and coat the inside of each nostril. it helps to loosen what is packed in there - and if you keep it well coated with ky it also keeps in clear and doesn't allow it to dry out. it really works for me - I apply maybe two or three times a day -- always right before I go to bed. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Now I know why I couldn't settle to anything all evening . I've got what you have all been calling the crud or it could just be my sinuses playing up . But I ache from head to foot and every where in between . I've got my own faulty central heating system going . One minute I'm freezing shivering and the next I'm so hot I could put my head in the freezer . My nose is so blocked I'm talking like sylvester the cat . I fell asleep watching Broadchurch so now I'm awake and can't sleep


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kansas g-ma said:


> My asst living friend for whom I asked prayers has passed peacefully. I am sad but relieved. At least she is not in pain now. Thank you for all your prayers. This is such a good group.


Prayers for her family -- hugs to you.


----------



## iamsam

those are wonderful - I love the ferret. --- sam



TNS said:


> Meant to mention this before but CRAFT hit - today BBC Radio4 has been basing several programmes around knitting, and their website shows some fun projects!
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/2MN0vWt4VJsrwwcqpf0gzdY/the-listener-collection-a-knitted-schedule
> Enjoy!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> another good recipe for Heidi - I love mac and cheese. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> Kansas g-ma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another recipe: Crockpot Mac and Cheese--
> 
> 
> 
> This one is very much like baked mac/cheese, quite diff from what I usually make which is done stove top and more creamy. If I do it again, may add a bit more milk.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

I was just getting ready to ask if anyone had heard from you sandi - hope you can get a good nights sleep. tons of healing energy zooming to wrap you up in warm soothing healing energy to get you back in the pink really quick. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> A quick note to let you guys know that I am home and everythiIng went ok. Pretty drugged up so I will ttyl. Luv, AZ


----------



## iamsam

Jeanette - I googled them - think you will find them on the hallmark channel. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm looking but haven't found them yet....where did you see the Garage Sale Mysteries?


----------



## iamsam

very cute Jeanette --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> As long as many of us are hunkered down and staying inside due to snow, cold, heat or illness --- I thought we could enjoy a tea party story.


----------



## iamsam

are those your dogs trish? --- sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Just marking my place and signing up for the Dreambird shawl


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> Jeanette - I googled them - think you will find them on the hallmark channel. --- sam


They're not currently playing on Comcast, but I can watch them online...I've always liked that actress so for sure will make time to watch one soon.


----------



## iamsam

you will do great bonnie. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We will be doing the adult one, there is one called the mini which I used to make the poncho. Once you have done one you could easily do the smaller.
> I wish I had put in the note for people who buy the pattern not to have a stroke when they see it, it's about 20 pages, I'm going to tell them to throw away all but 2 pages! I hope I do this OK, I'm nervous.


----------



## nittergma

I've been having a bit of computer trouble again so it looks like I'll be on and off this week. I do hope everyone is having a good start.


----------



## iamsam

stella - where in the pacific northwest do you live - I lived in seattle for twenty years. love the weather there. however - I do believe ohio has you beat on grey days. --- sam



StellaK said:


> Dawn, I am so sorry your mom is inconsiderated like that. My mom and dad both used to make comments about my weight that hurt so now I have a stigma about it. Jim chides me all the time about it. It is hard to remove hurtful things from one's memories.
> I do not have good memories from my childhood either. I was always told that I was "too fat"even when I weighed 105 lbs. I have lived my adult life by remembering how my parents did things and then doing the opposite. That has worked pretty well. My parents were bigoted and always worried about what öther people would say"."As an artist, I have fought for my rights for self-expression. And I try my best to stay away from "downer"people. StellaK


----------



## iamsam

I forgot - you did teach that - I will definitely check it out. --- sam



darowil said:


> Sam go to my workshop on Magic Loop for a refresher (th elink is under my posts). I've got one for learning magic loop and a different one for socks.


----------



## iamsam

I hope it was an easy passing - healing energy zooming your way. --- sam

]


Kansas g-ma said:


> My asst living friend for whom I asked prayers has passed peacefully. I am sad but relieved. At least she is not in pain now. Thank you for all your prayers. This is such a good group.


----------



## iamsam

why are you so stressed darowil - don't forget to breathe - in through the nose - out through pursed lips - repeat five or six times at least once an hour. --- sam



darowil said:


> I'm not very nice whan I am stressed-so I'm not very nice currently.


----------



## cmaliza

Bulldog said:


> I am afraid I lost my cool yesterday on the phone with my daughter. My granddaughter who lives here does absolutely nothing to help around the house. All I have ever asked her to do is keep her room cleaned and keep walmart bags in her garbage cans (if she doesn't I have to wash out all sorts of who knows what) I emptied all the garbage yesterday (her job) and found no bags in ea of her two baskets..all had to be washed. Mold and hair in the shower, toothpaste all in her sink, and I can't even describe the tolilet. Now I could do this bathroom but we give her free room and board and very good meals, we pick her up and transport her to whatever and pick her up again. Am I wrong to expect a little responsibility from her. She is 16 and I am 69. She backtalks us and lies to us...I pray every day that their house sells and she can go back home with family. I am so tired of all her drama. 'Please forgive my rant....just let my barriers down due to not feeling good. Guess I best get off her and get my clothes on. I am giving them till noon and if I have not heard from them will just go to MEA.
> I Love You to The Moon And Back, Betty


~~~Oh, Betty....you have every right to be upset with your 16 year old granddaughter! There is no excuse for her behavior. She needs a serious talking to. And if her mom has no problem with her behavior, i would say the GD needs to go back to her mom. Especially when you are sick and have some health issues....you deserve the help even more. She lives in your house and as such is obligated to help. You have rules and ways of doing things, and if your GD doesn't want to follow those, she can go elsewhere.

Sorry...now I'm ranting, but that kind of behavior really sets me off. You are such a sweet kind person...and you are doing SO much for her...and she is so disrespectful in return. You don't need that. said my peace...you deserve better!
Prayers for good health to return to you...speedily! Take care of yourself! That you DO deserve! :thumbup:

I see there are several others who have the same reaction I do to your granddaughter's behavior. A change needs to happen immediately. Sure hope you can arrange for that. We're all rooting for you!


----------



## iamsam

I just read - Idaho - you have been having some good weather there. --- sam



thewren said:


> stella - where in the pacific northwest do you live - I lived in seattle for twenty years. love the weather there. however - I do believe ohio has you beat on grey days. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

My sincere condolences Mary Jo. As you said she is no longer in pain. Praying for comfort for you and her family.


Kansas g-ma said:


> My asst living friend for whom I asked prayers has passed peacefully. I am sad but relieved. At least she is not in pain now. Thank you for all your prayers. This is such a good group.


----------



## iamsam

I learned a couple of hours ago that it is better if I use the stairs to come up on my porch rather than try to step up at the other end. not sure how it happened but I ended up on the ground when I tried it after dinner. have about a six inch tear on left leg and a one inch tear on my right thump - right at the upper knuckle. lots of blood but it is all stopped now - I am going to live - Heidi will have a cow - don't think I will tell her for a few days.

had some of Heidi's chili for dinner - three bowls - very good. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Going to need to send you a case of bubble wrap sam.....be careful!!!


thewren said:


> I learned a couple of hours ago that it is better if I use the stairs to come up on my porch rather than try to step up at the other end. not sure how it happened but I ended up on the ground when I tried it after dinner. have about a six inch tear on left leg and a one inch tear on my right thump - right at the upper knuckle. lots of blood but it is all stopped now - I am going to live - Heidi will have a cow - don't think I will tell her for a few days.
> 
> had some of Heidi's chili for dinner - three bowls - very good. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591

StellaK said:


> I am a sculptor--in cast bronze and carved stone. I worked as a weaver for a long time, making one-of-a-kind handwoven clothing pieces. My best market was the Sun Valley ski resort here in Idaho but I sold clothing all over the west. At that time, that was my only employment.
> For the past few years I have been working in fused glass. I have a home studio with kiln and work from there. I have developed some jewelry designs which have been good sellers.


I have a cousin in Invermere, BC that does some beautiful glass jewelry.
I would love to see photos of you stuff if you have time.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Heading to bed at a reasonable hour. Prayers for all; hugs too. TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Did you sign up at the link Shirley posted? That's where I signed up. I did ask Bonnie a question here but probably shouldn't have....(oops)


I posted the reply there too.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> I didn't see a picture of the poncho. Where is it?You'll do great! I bought the pattern ages ago in hopes that someone would do this workshop. I'll make sure I have the yarn by the 1st. Can't wait!


Here's the poncho.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311482-1.html


----------



## iamsam

doesn't this sound like fun. I would want a fireplace to enjoy also. --- sam

|	BREAKING NEWS ALERT

NYTimes.com 
|	Unsubscribe

BREAKING NEWS	Monday, January 26, 2015 5:06 PM EST

Road and Transit Bans in New York as Region Braces for Blizzard 
As millions of residents in the Northeast prepared for a powerful blizzard bearing down on the region, Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo of New York announced that all subway and bus service in New York City would stop at 11 p.m.
Officials from New Jersey to Maine urged people to get off the roads and stay indoors, as the storm was expected to bring near hurricane-force winds along the coast and as much as three feet of snow.
Even before the worst of the storm hit, thousands of flights were grounded, public transportation was suspended or curtailed and travel bans were put in place in the half dozen states in the path of the storm.
For the latest information on services in New York, please visit http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/01/25/nyregion/storm-new-york-city-status.html.

READ MORE »
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/27/nyregion/new-york-blizzard.html?emc=edit_na_20150126


----------



## iamsam

think I will go to bed also - weary. --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> We had a nice day yesterday, then 65f today and I think it's supposed to be like 69f tomorrow, then we start to slowly go back down. Poor David was in the 20s today in Michigan.


Oh the 20's would be a heat wave nearly. We are in the single digits and with wind in the negatives. Hope he is no where near any bad weather.


----------



## Bonnie7591

MaryJo, my condolences on the loss of your friend.

Sam, you really should use the stairs rather than trying to do a " lip-stand". I hope it's not too deep as I know you tend to heal pretty slowly.
Well, I think I'm off to bed too as the GKs come tomorrow so it will be busy.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> think I will go to bed also - weary. --- sam


Good night and sleep well and peaceful dreams. I should be getting to sleep as well, silly o'clock is just around the corner.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm trying the Wheatland basket again.....using a chucky stiff feeling rug yarn (got it 3 years ago; on a spool purchased on eBay) and a size smaller needle. Trying the smallest size basket and so far it feels more sturdy. Crossing my fingers. If anyone else is interested in trying it PM me and I'll forward the pattern.


~~~Are you using one strand or two?


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I learned a couple of hours ago that it is better if I use the stairs to come up on my porch rather than try to step up at the other end. not sure how it happened but I ended up on the ground when I tried it after dinner. have about a six inch tear on left leg and a one inch tear on my right thump - right at the upper knuckle. lots of blood but it is all stopped now - I am going to live - Heidi will have a cow - don't think I will tell her for a few days.
> 
> had some of Heidi's chili for dinner - three bowls - very good. --- sam


Oh my goodness Sam please take care. I would have a cow too and even more so if you waited a few days to say anything. Honey and Olive oil mixed together on a bandage are good for cuts and scraps. Nonliquid honey is better and raw local honey is even better. You don't need much.


----------



## StellaK

I live in Boise, Idaho which is in a high mountain valley among ski mountains. We have inversions in the winter that rival the ones in Los Angeles. I moved here from the Mojave Desert. They had 350 days a year of clear sunshine. To see a cloud in the sky was a rare occurrence. I loved the sunny days but did not like living in the desert otherwise. StellaK


----------



## cmaliza

AZ Sticks said:


> A quick note to let you guys know that I am home and everythiIng went ok. Pretty drugged up so I will ttyl. Luv, AZ


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: good news!


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> That doesn't sound good at all.Do hope the pain settle soon for you.


Thank you I hope it settles down too. I am learning to live with it, the pain is much better than the first few days. As long as I don't type too much or lift things or knit too long. I am thinking I might need to learn to crochet left handed. I can do pretty much everything else with both hands. I have discovered how difficult it is to scrub pots and pans with only one hand. :mrgreen: :XD: :?


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> I learned a couple of hours ago that it is better if I use the stairs to come up on my porch rather than try to step up at the other end. not sure how it happened but I ended up on the ground when I tried it after dinner. have about a six inch tear on left leg and a one inch tear on my right thump - right at the upper knuckle. lots of blood but it is all stopped now - I am going to live - Heidi will have a cow - don't think I will tell her for a few days.
> 
> had some of Heidi's chili for dinner - three bowls - very good. --- sam


Oh no Sam, be careful, I hope you don't have more soreness tomorrow after you've had time for everything to settle.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Maryanne mainly, she is struggling again and my niece has arrived with her mother (and this doesn't help. My SIL is lovely but exhausting. Fortunately out of the 4 in DNs family DN is the quietest and thus easiest for me to live with).


I am sorry to hear Maryanne is having problems again- your parenting is pretty full on! But very relieved it is nothing to do with the DN! Well only indirectly, and that situation will resolve!


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> My kindle had been acting up need to call them will probably have to reset it or something.
> 
> Still not feeling the best, headache every day have stopped blowing my nose finally still a bit of a cough. we have had quite a few students test positive for the influenza, they start to get better and come down with it again. Some really don't run a high fever and it comes and goes but they really have upper respiratory others have really high fevers 103 & 104 and they just won't go down and won't go away. Have doubled my vitamin c and elderberry.
> 
> Will keep reading as i can, hope everyone is doing well or recovering.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


~~~Being in a school....one thing to do...wash your hands OFTEN! Maybe keep a large bottle of Purell handy. Use often.
Hope the headaches go away soon. Drink lots of water for them.


----------



## Lurker 2

StellaK said:


> I iron nothing. If I accidentally buy something that needs ironing; it goes in the donate box after the first washing.


I like your spirit Stella!


----------



## cmaliza

StellaK said:


> Dawn, I am so sorry your mom is inconsiderated like that. My mom and dad both used to make comments about my weight that hurt so now I have a stigma about it. Jim chides me all the time about it. It is hard to remove hurtful things from one's memories.
> I do not have good memories from my childhood either. I was always told that I was "too fat"even when I weighed 105 lbs. I have lived my adult life by remembering how my parents did things and then doing the opposite. That has worked pretty well. My parents were bigoted and always worried about what öther people would say"."As an artist, I have fought for my rights for self-expression. And I try my best to stay away from "downer"people. StellaK


~~~You sound healthy...although I am sure it was a tough rough road to get there. Parts of your story sound like parts of mine. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Oh the 20's would be a heat wave nearly. We are in the single digits and with wind in the negatives. Hope he is no where near any bad weather.


Are you braced for the storm? Marla's mom and sister live in New Jersey, sister is an airline pilot for United, so I hope that she is home, Marla's mom will go to her sisters if it gets too bad. 
I hope David isn't going to get too bad weather too, he's in Tekonsha, Mi tonight, then he'll head back this way tomorrow after unloading and going up just a bit and reloading. 
He said it was in the 20's and supposed to go down into the teens tonight, he had a nice warm night last night in Council Bluffs, Iowa. 
Stay warm.


----------



## cmaliza

StellaK said:


> I am a sculptor--in cast bronze and carved stone. I worked as a weaver for a long time, making one-of-a-kind handwoven clothing pieces. My best market was the Sun Valley ski resort here in Idaho but I sold clothing all over the west. At that time, that was my only employment.
> For the past few years I have been working in fused glass. I have a home studio with kiln and work from there. I have developed some jewelry designs which have been good sellers.


~~~Do you sell online? Where? We'd love to see some pictures...


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I learned a couple of hours ago that it is better if I use the stairs to come up on my porch rather than try to step up at the other end. not sure how it happened but I ended up on the ground when I tried it after dinner. have about a six inch tear on left leg and a one inch tear on my right thump - right at the upper knuckle. lots of blood but it is all stopped now - I am going to live - Heidi will have a cow - don't think I will tell her for a few days.
> 
> had some of Heidi's chili for dinner - three bowls - very good. --- sam


Oh Sam where was your bubble wrapping?! That is no good at all- please take good care of the wounds- watch for infection.


----------



## machriste

AZ Sticks said:


> A quick note to let you guys know that I am home and everythiIng went ok. Pretty drugged up so I will ttyl. Luv, AZ


Glad it's over, Sandi. Rest well.

MC

Dear Sam, so sorry about your wounds. Please let Heidi know. Sending you healing thoughts.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you I hope it settles down too. I am learning to live with it, the pain is much better than the first few days. As long as I don't type too much or lift things or knit too long. I am thinking I might need to learn to crochet left handed. I can do pretty much everything else with both hands. I have discovered how difficult it is to scrub pots and pans with only one hand. :mrgreen: :XD: :?


You have teens for scrubbing pots and pans, did they give you a talking to when they found out you'd done them? 
Unfortunately it takes a bit for pain like that to pass, hopefully it won't take too long.


----------



## Grandmapaula

pacer said:


> I am allergic to so much as well. I will rash with perfumes as well. Could you put it on the hem of an outfit as long as it does not touch your skin?


I never thought of that - I think you'd have to be careful about the fabric content reacting to the chemicals in the perfume. I find if I stick to floral scents, I seem to be ok.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh, Sam....be careful.....and take care of those wounds so that they'll heal quickly.. Also, be sure that you don't need stitches...you may have to endure a lecture from Heidi...but at the risk of getting good medical care, it may be worth it. Hugs, sweet man!



thewren said:


> I learned a couple of hours ago that it is better if I use the stairs to come up on my porch rather than try to step up at the other end. not sure how it happened but I ended up on the ground when I tried it after dinner. have about a six inch tear on left leg and a one inch tear on my right thump - right at the upper knuckle. lots of blood but it is all stopped now - I am going to live - Heidi will have a cow - don't think I will tell her for a few days.
> 
> had some of Heidi's chili for dinner - three bowls - very good. --- sam


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> I remember my grandmother always calling me Fat Gwen. As a child I was NOT fat (am now) but my sister was very tiny. Then my first DH always told me I need to lose 10-15 lbs even though I was 5'5" and weighed 120 lbs. Was not fat then either. He is now married to a very, very petite woman. Now I am by % considered obese but you know what? I love me and my family loves me and I am what I am. Sure, I'd like to be little but know that just isn't going to happen more than likely so love me anyway. We love you Stella! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}}


~~~and we love you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> doesn't this sound like fun. I would want a fireplace to enjoy also. --- sam
> 
> |	BREAKING NEWS ALERT
> 
> NYTimes.com
> |	Unsubscribe
> 
> BREAKING NEWS	Monday, January 26, 2015 5:06 PM EST
> 
> Road and Transit Bans in New York as Region Braces for Blizzard
> As millions of residents in the Northeast prepared for a powerful blizzard bearing down on the region, Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo of New York announced that all subway and bus service in New York City would stop at 11 p.m.
> Officials from New Jersey to Maine urged people to get off the roads and stay indoors, as the storm was expected to bring near hurricane-force winds along the coast and as much as three feet of snow.
> Even before the worst of the storm hit, thousands of flights were grounded, public transportation was suspended or curtailed and travel bans were put in place in the half dozen states in the path of the storm.
> For the latest information on services in New York, please visit http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/01/25/nyregion/storm-new-york-city-status.html.
> 
> READ MORE »
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/27/nyregion/new-york-blizzard.html?emc=edit_na_20150126


This storm has been hitting our headlines- Hoping people listen to the warnings- I gather there has been a lot of panic buying.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I think I'm going to head to bed, 9:30 here and for some reason, I'm pooped, so is Ryssa, but that's because I took her for a nice long walk. 
Sweet dreams and healing sleep for those in need.


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> I love that channel!!!!


~~~I am fast becoming addicted! :lol:


----------



## iamsam

I love boise - have a friend that lives there. visited there a couple of times. --- sam



StellaK said:


> I live in Boise, Idaho which is in a high mountain valley among ski mountains. We have inversions in the winter that rival the ones in Los Angeles. I moved here from the Mojave Desert. They had 350 days a year of clear sunshine. To see a cloud in the sky was a rare occurrence. I loved the sunny days but did not like living in the desert otherwise. StellaK


----------



## iamsam

now I am definitely going to bed. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

I see the doctor the 26th - which was today - I totally forgot - will call in the morning and see if I can set up another appointment. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Oh Sam where was your bubble wrapping?! That is no good at all- please take good care of the wounds- watch for infection.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> now I am definitely going to bed. --- sam


Hopefully to heal a bit as you sleep- Sam I think you may have to risk Heidi's wrath- better than ending up infected.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good night all --- I'm heading that way too. DH went up too bed about 3 hours ago. He's trying his hardest to ward off the flu bug, but I'm afraid it's winning. At least he doesn't have the chest congestion and cough like I did so maybe his will be shorter lived.


----------



## iamsam

even if we are to get but two or three inches the stores are mobbed as though we are going to get snowed in for weeks on end. lol --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This storm has been hitting our headlines- Hoping people listen to the warnings- I gather there has been a lot of panic buying.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I see the doctor the 26th - which was today - I totally forgot - will call in the morning and see if I can set up another appointment. --- sam


mmmmm, I think in this case it is rather important you insist on seeing him.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> even if we are to get but two or three inches the stores are mobbed as though we are going to get snowed in for weeks on end. lol --- sam


We don't have the winters you get, but being earthquake prone- I try to make sure I have enough to tide me over were anything to go wrong- when it happens is already too late! I will have to empty my stored water to move though- bit heavy.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sam you said it was bedtime!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandmapaula

Kansas g-ma said:


> My asst living friend for whom I asked prayers has passed peacefully. I am sad but relieved. At least she is not in pain now. Thank you for all your prayers. This is such a good group.


My condolences on the loss of your friend. Hugs, Paula


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> My asst living friend for whom I asked prayers has passed peacefully. I am sad but relieved. At least she is not in pain now. Thank you for all your prayers. This is such a good group.


~~~sorry for the loss of your friend, but glad the suffering is over. Savor the good memories.


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: The makings of a great party!


~~~Hey....we tea partiers know how to party!


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> Maryanne mainly, she is struggling again and my niece has arrived with her mother (and this doesn't help. My SIL is lovely but exhausting. Fortunately out of the 4 in DNs family DN is the quietest and thus easiest for me to live with).


~~~supporting energies wending their way to you! Are these visitors here for a long time? Expected? I sure hope they pitch in and help.


----------



## cmaliza

StellaK said:


> I iron nothing. If I accidentally buy something that needs ironing; it goes in the donate box after the first washing.


~~~ :XD:


----------



## Grandmapaula

in


thewren said:


> doesn't this sound like fun. I would want a fireplace to enjoy also. --- sam
> 
> |	BREAKING NEWS ALERT
> 
> NYTimes.com
> |	Unsubscribe
> 
> BREAKING NEWS	Monday, January 26, 2015 5:06 PM EST
> 
> Road and Transit Bans in New York as Region Braces for Blizzard
> As millions of residents in the Northeast prepared for a powerful blizzard bearing down on the region, Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo of New York announced that all subway and bus service in New York City would stop at 11 p.m.
> Officials from New Jersey to Maine urged people to get off the roads and stay indoors, as the storm was expected to bring near hurricane-force winds along the coast and as much as three feet of snow.
> Even before the worst of the storm hit, thousands of flights were grounded, public transportation was suspended or curtailed and travel bans were put in place in the half dozen states in the path of the storm.
> For the latest information on services in New York, please visit http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/01/25/nyregion/storm-new-york-city-status.html.
> 
> READ MORE »
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/27/nyregion/new-york-blizzard.html?emc=edit_na_20150126


I'm so glad that I'm a long way from NY City - about a 4.5 hr. drive. We have had about 4" of snow today and may get a couple more tomorrow. I've been through several blizzards including one that dumped 11 feet of snow in 3 days, and it's no fun at all. The biggest problem will be the high winds which could bring down power lines. I hope people will pay attention and stay off the roads - but there are always those who think that they are "bulletproof". The city and New England are in for a rough ride.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> I see the doctor the 26th - which was today - I totally forgot - will call in the morning and see if I can set up another appointment. --- sam


~~~Make sure to show him your recent injuries. Please take care of yourself! Are you out of bubble wrap? Maybe you could knit yourself some bubble wrap, if you run out of things to knit!


----------



## cmaliza

~~~G'nite all. Sweet dreams, restful, restorative sleep for all. Wake up rested and cheery! We got about an inch of snow. For me...that's not enough. Streets are plowed, so the "machine" in Chicago is still working. At any rate...wishing you the weather you want.
Hope all aches & pains are diminished or gone tomorrow. Hopes for great successes, or even just small victories that bring a smile. hugs galore! Carol il/oh


----------



## Bulldog

There are some things that those of us who don't/haven't home schooled our kids aren't likely to know: There are organized sports, subject-related group outings and activities which home schoolers use to increase the socialization of their students. They don't need to grow up to be ''backward'' adults--if the parents are honestly making the effort to educate.
Ohio Joy

Well said, Joy and so very true.

Betty, tell your daughter and granddaughter that it is either behave or be out.! You have To be firm for your sake and hers.

We have Joy but she knows her papaw is not going to allow her to go to the other school, so she gets away with it.


----------



## Bulldog

There are some things that those of us who don't/haven't home schooled our kids aren't likely to know: There are organized sports, subject-related group outings and activities which home schoolers use to increase the socialization of their students. They don't need to grow up to be ''backward'' adults--if the parents are honestly making the effort to educate.
Ohio Joy

Well said, Joy and so very true.

Betty, tell your daughter and granddaughter that it is either behave or be out.! You have To be firm for your sake and hers.

We have Joy but she knows her papaw is not going to allow her to go to the other school, so she gets away with it.


----------



## Bulldog

Betty I am so sorry you still aren't well. I am glad you will either see the doctor or go to MEA. Per your granddaughter not help....she needs a come to Jesus talk immediately. I would quit being her taxi and if necessary she can find her own meals until she starts helping out. Her mom also needs to take her to task. You and Jim should not be back talked to either. I'm afraid (though I'm not big on corporal punishment) I would pop her in the mouth. I will pray for intervention with her and quickly. Does she have a clue how grateful she should be to you for providing her a home. Does her mom realize? This just angers me that the brat is behaving this way. 
Bulldog wrote:

Thank you, dear friend, I called the office at 8 this morning and left work on the nurses recorder that I needed to see someone and why. By eleven I was feeling so bad and called her back and told her I couldn't wait any longer and was going to MEA. My BP was 175/75 Dr Show asked me to tell him everything that has happened I told him it started the 21st of Dec and proceeded to tell him details. He had blood drawn, a chest xray and xray of his sinuses
Diagnosis. URI, chronic sinusitis, bronchitis, and probable pneumonia in the stage of recovery. He said the sinuses had quite a bit of congestion in them and the lower left lobe of the lung was congested. He gave me a shot of Rocephin and Celestone...a prescription for Ceflin,Claritin D, and a cough med with hydrocodone. He wants me on antibiotis for 20 days. So Linda get yourself to a Dr and get antibiotics on board, Don't let it get this far. Her Mom is in full agreement and had talked to her repeatedly but she continues to do her thing no matter what any of us say or fo.


----------



## Bulldog

Sounds like a "normal" teenage girl going through a lot... 

I feel this way too, Jeanette but she is just like other teenagers that will not talk with you about what is going on with her but so I pick up her load, but it gets to me when I am sick and she can't do these things for me and believe me I ask very little of her.


----------



## Bulldog

I'm sorry you are still not feeling good, the bugs this winter seem particularly relentless. Did you get the flu shot? The doctor gave DH static because he didn't but I think after the nasty time he had he will definitely get it next year.
I think at 16 your granddaughter could definitely give you some help around the house. Maybe same need to have one of his " Come to Jesus" talks with her. Lol.( I see Gwen has said the same thing while I was typing, great minds think alike,lol) Maybe her parents need to read her the riot act about how to behave at your house. I assume you are keeping her so she can be in the school she wants to be in so maybe she should be told to behave or go with her parents. You dont need the extra stress particularly when you are sick & your DH isn't totally healthy either.

I completely agree Bonnie. Allyson is my ADD child and she has always had it so hard. He husband is offshore a lot making a living therefore we help out all we can. Jim worries about Allyson holding it all together. I want to say I am holding on by a sting with all the drama. So I just vent to you guys as I know nothing will change until the house is sold and we are back on our own.


----------



## darowil

Bulldog said:


> Gwen, I am so relieved Hannah is doing better and diagnosis was nothing serious but would still keep a close eye on her, as I know you will as well as Sydney.
> 
> Got up at seven and got showere and put makeup on. I called Drs office at eight and it is now nine. If I don't hear from them soon, I will go to MEA. I am so tired of being sick and not feeling well.
> 
> I have a few errands to run after seeing someone then will get home and hopefully work on my socks. I am so sick about the hole in my sock, simply because I didn't pull my yarn tight enough but will weave the wrond side to fix it this time.Did you all see Gigi's socks on KP the other day. they were beautiful and she had done Toe Up with the FLK heel. You know I have mixed feeling about those blockers. I think they stretch your sock too much. I am like Margaret. I think just steaming it a little and letting the foot do the blocking is best for me.
> Jim has a seasoned roast in the crockpot and we are having pulled pork sandwiches with a salad. Easy on me. He has been so sweet but hears all the coughing and gurgling sounds, so knows I am sick.
> I am afraid I lost my cool yesterday on the phone with my daughter. My granddaughter who lives here does absolutely nothing to help around the house. All I have ever asked her to do is keep her room cleaned and keep walmart bags in her garbage cans (if she doesn't I have to wash out all sorts of who knows what) I emptied all the garbage yesterday (her job) and found no bags in ea of her two baskets..all had to be washed. Mold and hair in the shower, toothpaste all in her sink, and I can't even describe the tolilet. Now I could do this bathroom but we give her free room and board and very good meals, we pick her up and transport her to whatever and pick her up again. Am I wrong to expect a little responsibility from her. She is 16 and I am 69. She backtalks us and lies to us...I pray every day that their house sells and she can go back home with family. I am so tired of all her drama. 'Please forgive my rant....just let my barriers down due to not feeling good. Guess I best get off her and get my clothes on. I am giving them till noon and if I have not heard from them will just go to MEA.
> I Love You to The Moon And Back, Betty


I don't believe you are unreasonable. To not expect here to do something is not responsible in my opinion. My 13 yo niece will be expected to do basically what you have said as well as some cooking (that will more optional).
I also wouldn't be doing it free of charge- we are getting what we anticipate will cover the increased costs of having my DN here. We aren't aiming to make a profit from here. But she is not our responsibilty to support and I don't believe that your GD is your responsibility either. If she is just visiting for a while of course you don't charge anything but it is not reasonable for you to have the expense of supporting her. If you had plenty of money and you're DD very little it would be different.
This is another example of how you always put others before yourself which is good. But sometimes you actually need to put yourself first- your kids and grandkids need to learn to put you before themselves, and you need to allow them to do this. 
At her age she needs some picking up depending on what the public transport is like. My niece is going to walk to and from school, but she is close enough to do this. But we expect that we will be taking her around at times. 
The expectation comes from her parents as well which is a big help. They will support us if we get problems- in fact I think her mother expects more than we will expect.

Sorry for the lecture!


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> thought i could knit on sock while keeping up here but it's not working....foolish of me. I'm going to go knit awhile. TTYL


Fortunatelly it works for me so I am able to get plenty of sock knitting done this way.


----------



## Bulldog

Vent away, you are absolutely correct, she should be doing what you require of her at the very least, if not a little more. I told Carly that I'm getting a refundable ticket for her to come this summer, so that if she isn't doing what she needs to at home and is giving mom backtalk and smart mouthing the way she has been, I'll have it canceled and refunded and she won't be coming at all. I hope that the threat carries some weight, but her mom pretty much just threatens and doesn't carry through, hard to chop the head off the monster after she created it herself. But on a good note, Carly is on the A-B honor roll this quarter, she's good everywhere except with her mom. 
I hope that you are able to get through to your granddaughter somehow, and that she is able to start living at home very soon, you really don't need the added stress. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!

Kaye, you hit the nail on the head. Neither parent follows through with any of the punishment they place. She always talks them out of it. She makes good grades and is a beautiful girl and sweet as can be when not being sarcastic and rebellious. My beautician tells me her son is having the same problems with his daughter (who has classed with Carley).


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> And it used to be that the doctors smoked...sometimes in the exam rooms with patients! I remember when I first started college that people could smoke in the classrooms while lecture was going on. Things have changed for the better!


And in hospitals- we used to have out signs saying no smoking when oxygen was in use.


----------



## Bulldog

It reminds me so much of my Mum- she used to use it, that and Chanel no.5 when she was going out in the evening- I usually go looking for mine at Christmas, not available often in between! Hugs to you. Julie

Julie, I love Channel No. Five


----------



## darowil

Bulldog said:


> Vent away, you are absolutely correct, she should be doing what you require of her at the very least, if not a little more. I told Carly that I'm getting a refundable ticket for her to come this summer, so that if she isn't doing what she needs to at home and is giving mom backtalk and smart mouthing the way she has been, I'll have it canceled and refunded and she won't be coming at all. I hope that the threat carries some weight, but her mom pretty much just threatens and doesn't carry through, hard to chop the head off the monster after she created it herself. But on a good note, Carly is on the A-B honor roll this quarter, she's good everywhere except with her mom.
> I hope that you are able to get through to your granddaughter somehow, and that she is able to start living at home very soon, you really don't need the added stress.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kaye, you hit the nail on the head. Neither parent follows through with any of the punishment they place. She always talks them out of it. She makes good grades and is a beautiful girl and sweet as can be when not being sarcastic and rebellious. My beautician tells me her son is having the same problems with his daughter (who has classed with Carley).


I like the idea of not feeding her if she doesn't pull her weight. Then if she wants to eat she will either need to prepare her own food or do the small amount she is expected to do.
But especially if you aren't getting support from her parents it is very hard for you to enforce anything. But maybe if you do it will make them pull there finger out and get her back with them. And then you can start working towards building up a grandparent relationship with her instead of a parental one which is what you have now.


----------



## Bulldog

My dear Stella, there's usually someone on here most of the time. This Tea Party is my social network. I'm in a wheelchair and it's difficult for me to get out so my friends are right here.
We'd love to hear from you more often.
Hugs,
Junek

And what a friend you are to us, dear June


----------



## Bulldog

Here is a picture of hat .Ive put it away with some matching booties.I will decide another day if I like it or not .don't know what to do now . Wether to finish a WIP or start something new .I can't seem to settle

Sonja, it's great, honey. I love the design and we all know it is made by a pro!


----------



## Bulldog

There are a couple I refuse to watch, too, Betty. I tried watching the very first show of Stalker and the first few minutes scared me witless before the title even came on!! Won't be watching that or Criminal Minds...that's just too graphic and gory!!
Junek

I don't like things that scare me either June and I don't like movies about Satan or Cults


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> I turn my computer off at night, but I hardly ever log out here, so I think my "online" status is often misleading.


same here


----------



## Bulldog

My dear Betty, it sounds like your grand-daughter should have had a good spanking years ago. Whether the house sells or not, I'd sent her disrespectful self back home to her mother and let her deal with it.
You have every reason to rant.
Hugs, dear one!
Junek

I would June it is not just me making the decisions. And I am afraid feelings would be hurt making strained relations worse. All I can do is pray for her and me.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> It reminds me so much of my Mum- she used to use it, that and Chanel no.5 when she was going out in the evening- I usually go looking for mine at Christmas, not available often in between! Hugs to you. Julie
> 
> Julie, I love Channel No. Five


I have never afforded it! I do like Anaisanais though and have some still from my trip through Duty Free on the way back from Glasgow (Scotland).


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> Sharon - I think some of us maybe shirk the house cleaning a little - oops - should I have said that. rotflmao --- sam


I think you might right on that one Sam


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Of course it is something that outback Australia had, and I assume still has- simply because of the distances involved. We do have a Correspondence School (I think it still exists) for children with health or distance issues, but there is a teacher who marks and returns the work.


Yes we had School of the AIr, not as much now maybe even finsihed becuase of th internet. But htat was different to home schooling and it was really th eonly option (or send the kids to boarding school from a young age.


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> Julie asked for the microwave Apricot Chicken-- here it is:
> Feeds up to 8 people.
> 1/2 C Apricot jam
> 1 1/2 tsp cornstarch
> 1/2 tsp dried oregano (crush in hand)
> 1/4 tsp salt (may be omitted)
> 1 Tblsp soy sauce (low sodium if desired)
> 8 boneless, skinless chicken breast halves
> Mix together in large microwaveable casserole. Add chicken and roll to cover with sauce. Cover and microwave for about 15 min (may vary with power) and let set for 7 min before testing doneness. If needed, finish cooking. Serve over hot rice. P.S. I have done with legs or thighs and it is also good.


I have a very easy Apricot Chicken as well but done in the oven.

*APRICOT CHICKEN*
Apricot juice
packet French Onion Soup mix (a powder)
Chicken pieces

place chicken in an oven proof bowl. Sprinkle with French Onion Soup then pour apricot juice on (simply cover the chicken). Then cover the bowl with a lid or alfoil. Cook in moderate oven (375F, 180C approx) for 1-1 1/2 hours.
Serve with rice.
I have also used a tin of apricots.
And sometimes I add rice to the chicken if I have plenty of juice so all done at once.


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> Now I know why I couldn't settle to anything all evening . I've got what you have all been calling the crud or it could just be my sinuses playing up . But I ache from head to foot and every where in between . I've got my own faulty central heating system going . One minute I'm freezing shivering and the next I'm so hot I could put my head in the freezer . My nose is so blocked I'm talking like sylvester the cat . I fell asleep watching Broadchurch so now I'm awake and can't sleep


Oh dear- lets hope you pick up quickly. Won't be good for DH to pick it up I wouldn't think.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> My son & DIL are to fly to Cuba tomorrow night with a stop in Toronto, I hope they don't get stuck in Toronto.


Now thats an interesting place to visit,


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> Meant to mention this before but CRAFT hit - today BBC Radio4 has been basing several programmes around knitting, and their website shows some fun projects!
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/2MN0vWt4VJsrwwcqpf0gzdY/the-listener-collection-a-knitted-schedule
> Enjoy!


That looks really interesting-now I just some time alone to look at them all more- and see if any need to be listened to. David gave me a link to Stumped a BBC show on cricket the other day as ell. But too many around to listen to it.


----------



## angelam

AZ Sticks said:


> A quick note to let you guys know that I am home and everythiIng went ok. Pretty drugged up so I will ttyl. Luv, AZ


Glad that job's over! Take good care of yourself and I hope you feel better very soon. Sending gentle healing hugs your way.


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> A quick note to let you guys know that I am home and everythiIng went ok. Pretty drugged up so I will ttyl. Luv, AZ


Good to see you back. I've been wondering how you went.
I posted earleir that David had his packs out this morning at least and is feeling much better- felt better within minutes.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> As long as many of us are hunkered down and staying inside due to snow, cold, heat or illness --- I thought we could enjoy a tea party story.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: rather apt


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> David has finally had the packs removed from the sinuses in his forehead- and is already feeling much better for it.


That must be a huge relief though I can't imagine having them removed was a very pleasant experience. Glad he's feeling better now. It must have all been worth it.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great that he is feeling better. I would think having the packing out wasn't much fun but also having it in so long seems strange.
> 
> AZ, glad your sugary went well & you are home. Hope you feel better soon.


I expected it to be much worse coming out than it was. Having taken out so many packs from various cavities I expected after so long that it would be reluctant to depart but no problems. The surgeon believes it helps stop the regrowth of one and allows mucosa to grow back over more easily. He did say that not all surgeons think that same way.


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> That must be a huge relief though I can't imagine having them removed was a very pleasant experience. Glad he's feeling better now. It must have all been worth it.


As long as it stays , needs to go back yet again in 4 weeks to cj=heck that it is not closing back up. Hope not after all all this time and expense (had it doen privately so not all covered).


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure you'll be fine...I have the pattern and would love to do it..but will follow along by reading and saving it for another time.


I'll probably do th esame- but might see how I go from a time perspective. But I did get the pattern and yarn for Christmas 2013 so it's a good push to do it.


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> David has finally had the packs removed from the sinuses in his forehead- and is already feeling much better for it.


Good news, continued improvement wished for him.


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: The makings of a great party!


And all because I decided to bring my ironing over! :lol:


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> My asst living friend for whom I asked prayers has passed peacefully. I am sad but relieved. At least she is not in pain now. Thank you for all your prayers. This is such a good group.


Its so much nicer for her. But you will still mis here. ANd her DD will continue to need your support- and so you will support so you can help her.


----------



## Swedenme

Good morning everyone just starting to get light here . Last night I felt like something the cat dragged in as they say here . This morning feel a little better , I slept surprisingly well which is unusual for me even when I'm not feeling ill . I opened the bedroom window to let some cold air in , laid down then it was morning . Wish I could do that every night . Now if I could just un block my nose enough to breath . 
AZ I'm glad you are home after your operation . Hope you start to feel better soon 
Angelam I'm not to sure about this 2nd series of Broadchurch either . I think they should have just left it as a one off . 
Thank you to all of you who admired my hat . I have knit some booties to go with it . Going to put it in my donations box 
NanaCaren I'm learning myself to crochet . I'm left handed was hoping to learn right handed like I did with knitting but no the hook just feels better in my left hand. I hope one day to say yes I can crochet too . That made me smile as I am having a hard time learning . Not as comfortable with crochet as I am with knitting


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> I learned a couple of hours ago that it is better if I use the stairs to come up on my porch rather than try to step up at the other end. not sure how it happened but I ended up on the ground when I tried it after dinner. have about a six inch tear on left leg and a one inch tear on my right thump - right at the upper knuckle. lots of blood but it is all stopped now - I am going to live - Heidi will have a cow - don't think I will tell her for a few days.
> 
> had some of Heidi's chili for dinner - three bowls - very good. --- sam


Serves you right for sending the bubble wrap over to the UK for Sonjas DS- you should have kept it. Make sure you look after it properly- you don't heal well so you need to watch it from the start.


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> Good to see you back. I've been wondering how you went.
> I posted earleir that David had his packs out this morning at least and is feeling much better- felt better within minutes.


I'm so glad David is feeling better Sonja


----------



## TNS

Kansas g-ma said:


> My asst living friend for whom I asked prayers has passed peacefully. I am sad but relieved. At least she is not in pain now. Thank you for all your prayers. This is such a good group.


Comforting wishes now for you and the friends/ family. Think of the happy times you've had together. Hugs, Lin.


----------



## busyworkerbee

As I sit here under a fan, watching the news coming from a snowbound New York, I hope all who are in the path of this storm can stay safe and warm.


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> Serves you right for sending the bubble wrap over to the UK for Sonyas DS- you should have kept it. Make sure you look after it properly- you don't heal well so you need to watch it from the start.


Yes you are right he definitely should have kept some for his self . I'm with everyone else Sam you need to take care and tell Heidi , 
Sonja


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> I learned a couple of hours ago that it is better if I use the stairs to come up on my porch rather than try to step up at the other end. not sure how it happened but I ended up on the ground when I tried it after dinner. have about a six inch tear on left leg and a one inch tear on my right thump - right at the upper knuckle. lots of blood but it is all stopped now - I am going to live - Heidi will have a cow - don't think I will tell her for a few days.
> 
> had some of Heidi's chili for dinner - three bowls - very good. --- sam


Ouch!! That was a painful lesson to learn! Hope your wounds heal very quickly. Sending loads of healing wishes and a shed load of bubble wrap your way.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so much harder to loose weight when older but recently I have shed around 7 kg- that is about 15 lbs- but I am putting it down largely to the heat- and just not wanting to eat much, because of it. Does not make me thin, though!


So long as you are eating healthily, that's good news. I think it may also be stress related? There has to be a silver lining to the trouble-cloud :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~supporting energies wending their way to you! Are these visitors here for a long time? Expected? I sure hope they pitch in and help.


SIL goes back Sunday, niece staying for 6 months. About to eat tea (Our evening meal) which has been cooke fo rme by my SIL so yes they do help. And SIL makes it very clear that her DD is expected to pull her weight in the house.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Kansas g-ma said:


> My asst living friend for whom I asked prayers has passed peacefully. I am sad but relieved. At least she is not in pain now. Thank you for all your prayers. This is such a good group.


Sorry to hear of your friend's passing. It is a blesing as it ends her suffering but a sorrow for those left behind.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> those are wonderful - I love the ferret. --- sam


So do I, especially the little curvy hips at the bottom!! Did you follow any of the links to the programmes which were broadcast? ( or can't you listen outside UK?) the computing one was totally fascinating.

Re:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/2MN0vWt4VJsrwwcqpf0gzdY/the-listener-collection-...


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Tami, and hugs to all
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((((((( group hug))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Count me in


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my goodness Sam please take care. I would have a cow too and even more so if you waited a few days to say anything. Honey and Olive oil mixed together on a bandage are good for cuts and scraps. Nonliquid honey is better and raw local honey is even better. You don't need much.


Oh dear Sam, time for extra bubble wrap I fear! Hope you are soon healing and feeling less bruised.


----------



## vabchnonnie

Lurker 2 said:


> I make a very good Lasagna- but with brown lentils!!!!!!
> 
> For some strange reason I can cope with lamb mince but not beef, usually.


Julie - I'm up to see the snow, 4 am here, so beautiful. It's doubtful we will get much but the ground is covered. I love lentils, just finished some lentil soup a week ago. Ground lamb, minced is better but hard to find close to where I live. Perhaps it's in the specialty markets, much closer to the coast. I'm at least 30 minutes west of there. I sometimes put eggplant in my lasagne, I like that too. But, cooking for one, really can be a challenge, I don't have a freezer except over my refrigerator. What is the time change there, so much would love a cup of tea with you. Believe I will fix a cup for myself and sit in the dark and watch the snow fall before returning to bed for a little while. I'm usually up for the day around 6 not 4. Blessings to you-sharon


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> That looks really interesting-now I just some time alone to look at them all more- and see if any need to be listened to. David gave me a link to Stumped a BBC show on cricket the other day as ell. But too many around to listen to it.


I do hope you eventually get some "me" time which you definitely deserve. At least look at the knitted pieces, which all relate to certain programmes - they're fun!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I have a very easy Apricot Chicken as well but done in the oven.
> 
> *APRICOT CHICKEN*
> Apricot juice
> packet French Onion Soup mix (a powder)
> Chicken pieces
> 
> place chicken in an oven proof bowl. Sprinkle with French Onion Soup then pour apricot juice on (simply cover the chicken). Then cover the bowl with a lid or alfoil. Cook in moderate oven (375F, 180C approx) for 1-1 1/2 hours.
> Serve with rice.
> I have also used a tin of apricots.
> And sometimes I add rice to the chicken if I have plenty of juice so all done at once.


Thanks for that Margaret! Nice and simple!


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Good morning everyone just starting to get light here . Last night I felt like something the cat dragged in as they say here . This morning feel a little better , I slept surprisingly well which is unusual for me even when I'm not feeling ill . I opened the bedroom window to let some cold air in , laid down then it was morning . Wish I could do that every night . Now if I could just un block my nose enough to breath .
> AZ I'm glad you are home after your operation . Hope you start to feel better soon
> Angelam I'm not to sure about this 2nd series of Broadchurch either . I think they should have just left it as a one off .
> Thank you to all of you who admired my hat . I have knit some booties to go with it . Going to put it in my donations box
> NanaCaren I'm learning myself to crochet . I'm left handed was hoping to learn right handed like I did with knitting but no the hook just feels better in my left hand. I hope one day to say yes I can crochet too . That made me smile as I am having a hard time learning . Not as comfortable with crochet as I am with knitting


Glad you got a good night's rest, Sonja! I have just managed two hours it is so hot- the house is still at 26 C. - just under 80 F on the other thermometer. I will wait till I start yawning before I try to rest again.


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> I do hope you eventually get some "me" time which you definitely deserve. At least look at the knitted pieces, which all relate to certain programmes - they're fun!


I've seen the pieces they were fun indeed. 
I think tht tomorrow everyone might be pout for a while leaving me free to have a good look att eh knitting and the cricket. Normally it wouldn't be so bad but my coumper is downstairs so I can access it when my SIL is in bed as she is sleeping on the floor in my knitting room


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> So long as you are eating healthily, that's good news. I think it may also be stress related? There has to be a silver lining to the trouble-cloud :thumbup:


I really try hard to keep up my intake of greens- and I adore tomatoes- usually use vegetarian sources of protein. I will be glad when I can get back into a routine and able to exercycle more.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Count me in


On a group hug! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

angelam said:


> Thanks for all that information Daralene. It brought back a lot of memories of my Mother using it when I was a child. Haven't seen it around for years. I didn't realise it was still available (maybe it's not in the UK).


Boots have it. For old times sake I looked.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you got a good night's rest, Sonja! I have just managed two hours it is so hot- the house is still at 26 C. - just under 80 F on the other thermometer. I will wait till I start yawning before I try to rest again.


I was so hot , but at least I could open the window and let some cold chilly air in you can't even do that . I think being to hot is worse than being cold . Never thought I would say this but I hope you get some cold ( or at least cooler) weather soon 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

vabchnonnie said:


> Julie - I'm up to see the snow, 4 am here, so beautiful. It's doubtful we will get much but the ground is covered. I love lentils, just finished some lentil soup a week ago. Ground lamb, minced is better but hard to find close to where I live. Perhaps it's in the specialty markets, much closer to the coast. I'm at least 30 minutes west of there. I sometimes put eggplant in my lasagne, I like that too. But, cooking for one, really can be a challenge, I don't have a freezer except over my refrigerator. What is the time change there, so much would love a cup of tea with you. Believe I will fix a cup for myself and sit in the dark and watch the snow fall before returning to bed for a little while. I'm usually up for the day around 6 not 4. Blessings to you-sharon


It is 10 40 pm., as I write- but I am a day ahead- it is Tuesday evening. I adore eggplant every way I have tried it- although being a nightshade relative I guess I should limit it, having both forms of Arthritis! I agree it is a real challenge producing healthy for one- I am often up around four- but will go back to bed when I have taken my meds- especially with sleeping so erratically in the heat. Almost certainly will have to be virtual cups of tea together! I am unlikely to travel again- but it is a nice thought to meet up with my friends around the Globe! Now 10 46 pm..


----------



## KateB

Kansas g-ma said:


> My asst living friend for whom I asked prayers has passed peacefully. I am sad but relieved. At least she is not in pain now. Thank you for all your prayers. This is such a good group.


Sorry to hear this, but at least she's at peace now.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you got a good night's rest, Sonja! I have just managed two hours it is so hot- the house is still at 26 C. - just under 80 F on the other thermometer. I will wait till I start yawning before I try to rest again.


Probably warmer than here- todays maximum only around 23, currently 18.3. Very unusual.
Despite the very hot start to January it has been significantly cooler than average- and a cooler than avarage month is a rarity these days.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I was so hot , but at least I could open the window and let some cold chilly air in you can't even do that . I think being to hot is worse than being cold . Never thought I would say this but I hope you get some cold ( or at least cooler) weather soon
> Sonja


We could well be waiting till the end of February- March is uncertain- sometimes still hot- sometimes very definitely Autumnal. I do find it much easier to wrap up than to keep cool!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Probably warmer than here- todays maximum only around 23, currently 18.3. Very unusual.
> Despite the very hot start to January it has been significantly cooler than average- and a cooler than avarage month is a rarity these days.


The weather is most unusual- the odd thing for us is being so dry!


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the stories of the young men and women who are the sons and daughters of this group...the little ones have upstaged them in cuteness, but being wonderful adults is a lot harder than being cute toddlers. My hat is off to them and to all the Moms and Dads out there.
> 
> Hope everyone on the East coast of US are all set for what may be a very large storm coming through===at least that's what the forecasters are saying. No one has mentioned that we'll get more than a dusting (which has already started and stopped), but I'm praying for everyone who has to be out in this tonight and tomorrow.


I just saw on the news that they are heading for maybe the worst blizzard on record? Please take care and stay safe and warm everyone in those areas. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I just saw on the news that they are heading for maybe the worst blizzard on record? Please take care and stay safe and warm everyone in those areas. :shock:


That is what we have been told, too!

I am back off to lie down again- despite the heat!


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!! I just started laughing when I read that, when I was 16 and working in the restaurant, I taught all the other kids how to count back change after they saw me doing it. But I agree with you, I could NOT have home schooled Christopher, it would have been a competition to see who drove who crazy first.


I couldn't have home schooled either even though I was actually a Primary (5 - 12 yrs old) teacher, as it was often difficult to convince DS#1 that I knew what I was talking about. I can remember one huge argument over a maths question and I ended up writing in his homework jotter that I couldn't convince him that he was wrong and I was right.....his teacher did! :lol:


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> you will do great bonnie. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> I learned a couple of hours ago that it is better if I use the stairs to come up on my porch rather than try to step up at the other end. not sure how it happened but I ended up on the ground when I tried it after dinner. have about a six inch tear on left leg and a one inch tear on my right thump - right at the upper knuckle. lots of blood but it is all stopped now - I am going to live - Heidi will have a cow - don't think I will tell her for a few days.
> 
> had some of Heidi's chili for dinner - three bowls - very good. --- sam


Oh Sam! Hope the cuts heal quickly...and no more leaping for you - use the steps! :lol:


----------



## Normaedern

KateB said:


> I couldn't have home schooled either even though I was actually a Primary (5 - 12 yrs old) teacher, as it was often difficult to convince DS#1 that I knew what I was talking about. I can remember one huge argument over a maths question and I ended up writing in his homework jotter that I couldn't convince him that he was wrong and I was right.....his teacher did! :lol:


I was a music teacher and I once got 11/10 for DS's music homework. There was a note that said "well done to your Mum" :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Good night all --- I'm heading that way too. DH went up too bed about 3 hours ago. He's trying his hardest to ward off the flu bug, but I'm afraid it's winning. At least he doesn't have the chest congestion and cough like I did so maybe his will be shorter lived.


Hopefully!


----------



## KateB

Bulldog said:


> Thank you, dear friend, I called the office at 8 this morning and left work on the nurses recorder that I needed to see someone and why. By eleven I was feeling so bad and called her back and told her I couldn't wait any longer and was going to MEA. My BP was 175/75 Dr Show asked me to tell him everything that has happened I told him it started the 21st of Dec and proceeded to tell him details. He had blood drawn, a chest xray and xray of his sinuses
> Diagnosis. URI, chronic sinusitis, bronchitis, and probable pneumonia in the stage of recovery. He said the sinuses had quite a bit of congestion in them and the lower left lobe of the lung was congested. He gave me a shot of Rocephin and Celestone...a prescription for Ceflin,Claritin D, and a cough med with hydrocodone. He wants me on antibiotis for 20 days. So Linda get yourself to a Dr and get antibiotics on board, Don't let it get this far. Her Mom is in full agreement and had talked to her repeatedly but she continues to do her thing no matter what any of us say or fo.


Glad you got to see a doctor Betty and hopefully when the meds kick in you'll feel a lot better.


----------



## sugarsugar

Caren.... sorry to hear about your hand. Goodness you cant take a trick lately! Take care.

Pup Lover... You know we are here to listen to any whingeing... so dont be sorry. HUGS


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bulldog said:


> Sounds like a "normal" teenage girl going through a lot...
> 
> I feel this way too, Jeanette but she is just like other teenagers that will not talk with you about what is going on with her but so I pick up her load, but it gets to me when I am sick and she can't do these things for me and believe me I ask very little of her.


I've often heard it said that we're born cute so that parents will get attached to us and able to put up with us during our teen years.

I think some of we "aunties" would like to have a little discussion with her...and for sure you or Grandpa should let her know just how sick you are and that you need to get yourself better---and if that means parking yourself in bed for a day or two and let her fend for herself, you need to do that. I'd also close her bedroom door and tell her she's the one responsible for how it looks - she's to take care of it.

Hope the meds kick in quickly - I'm glad that it's not pneumonia...but still sounds very serious! The cough medicine with hydrocodone may put you right out so be careful when walking around---be sure you have some things to hold onto. Get well soon!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

angelam said:


> And all because I decided to bring my ironing over! :lol:


We'll make a party out of just about anything and use any excuse to get together!!


----------



## Bulldog

My son & DIL are to fly to Cuba tomorrow night with a stop in Toronto, I hope they don't get stuck in Toronto
Traveling mercies for your kids, Bonnie
I smoked for three years. Back in those days if you were a nurse, you smoked. I quite after Jim and I married. So glad I did.

Sonja, sounds like flu. Get in touch with Dr ASAP and get some antibiotics on board and push fluids.


----------



## Bulldog

Sandi, glad you are home and pray you will have an uneventful recovery. Let Anlan help you and rest.


----------



## Bulldog

Stella and Sam, I didn't word this right. Jim chided me all the time about letting what they said get to me. He has never ever said a word about my weight and I have been all sizes, but the world looks on outward appearance. Everywhere I worked I have always been the oldest and fattest. When I went into training I was in a size sixteen, then dropped to a size eight. After Angie came I fluctuated between a ten and twelve my entire work life. Ater retiring it has slowly plummeted and I am back to a sixteen. It depresses me to no end.


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sorry you are still not feeling good, the bugs this winter seem particularly relentless. Did you get the flu shot? The doctor gave DH static because he didn't but I think after the nasty time he had he will definitely get it next year.
> I think at 16 your granddaughter could definitely give you some help around the house. Maybe same need to have one of his " Come to Jesus" talks with her. Lol.( I see Gwen has said the same thing while I was typing, great minds think alike,lol) Maybe her parents need to read her the riot act about how to behave at your house. I assume you are keeping her so she can be in the school she wants to be in so maybe she should be told to behave or go with her parents. You dont need the extra stress particularly when you are sick & your DH isn't totally healthy either.
> 
> :lol:


Ditto... and sorry to hear that you have this on top of everything else. I have no answers though, had/have the same crap with my own DD at times. I do like Gwennies solution... pop her in the mouth :shock: :thumbup: but i guess I wouldnt recomend it.....


----------



## Bulldog

Mary Jo, please accept my sincerest condolences. prayers will be said for the family and you for strength, comfort, and peace.

Jeanette and Dawn, y'all just have a good ole time and think of me while you are having fun.

Margaret, so glad that awful ole packing is out and David is feeling better.


----------



## Bulldog

I assure you I would not be frogging that- close it after for sure.

Margaret, you have made my day~

whoever is drinking wine and ironing and cooking, I am sure there is something I could find to do....dishes maybe

Bonnie, you will be a wonderful teacher. I plan to take it in the future. Too many skillets now


----------



## Bulldog

Carol, sweet friend, I have ranted for three years now off and on to Jim. Goes in one ear and out the other. Prayers needed for their house to sell and lots of them.

Oh Sam, do be careful. We are going to have to restrict your activities. Sam if you go to youtube and look up the toe up magic loop sock by Blooming Knitter, she does pretty much what Margaret is teaching. I watched it many many times and asked tons of questions here instead of KP...they get in arguments over questions.

Stella,do post your "stuff" We all might want to be customers and help with your income.


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 71. Stay safe and warm everyone.


----------



## Bulldog

Oh the 20's would be a heat wave nearly. We are in the single digits and with wind in the negatives. Hope he is no where near any bad weather

Caren, I would just have to hibernate in those kind of conditions. I know I couldn't drive in it. Used to work with a Dr who would pour honey (local) inside infected wounds and it worked like a charm.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Stella and Sam, I didn't word this right. Jim chided me all the time about letting what they said get to me. He has never ever said a word about my weight and I have been all sizes, but the world looks on outward appearance. Everywhere I worked I have always been the oldest and fattest. When I went into training I was in a size sixteen, then dropped to a size eight. After Angie came I fluctuated between a ten and twelve my entire work life. Ater retiring it has slowly plummeted and I am back to a sixteen. It depresses me to no end.


I am not sure how American sizing co-relates to ours, but I am a size 26, Betty- although I think I am taller at 5' 7" and a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Page 71. Stay safe and warm everyone.


No problem with the keeping warm- wish I wasn't so HOT! Just under 26C the other reads 77.9 F.


----------



## Bulldog

Sam, please tell Heidi and let her help you. I think Gwen has her phone number?

Carol, when we got AT&T, we got the Hallmark channel. Shortly after they discontinued their contract. I have been so flustered ever since. Wouldn't you know The Cedar Cove series of Debbie Macomber is on that channel. Might have to put that on a list.


----------



## Bulldog

We don't have the winters you get, but being earthquake prone- I try to make sure I have enough to tide me over were anything to go wrong- when it happens is already too late! I will have to empty my stored water to move though- bit heavy. Julie.

Don't do that, sweetie. You have a bad back and hip. Get some help from one of those nice men.

Margaret, I am praying for you, your Maryanne, and your niece that God will help each step of the way.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> We don't have the winters you get, but being earthquake prone- I try to make sure I have enough to tide me over were anything to go wrong- when it happens is already too late! I will have to empty my stored water to move though- bit heavy. Julie.
> 
> Don't do that, sweetie. You have a bad back and hip. Get some help from one of those nice men.
> 
> Margaret, I am praying for you, your Maryanne, and your niece that God will help each step of the way.


Don't worry Betty I am planning that someone will turn up at the right moment!


----------



## darowil

Bulldog said:


> My son & DIL are to fly to Cuba tomorrow night with a stop in Toronto, I hope they don't get stuck in Toronto
> Traveling mercies for your kids, Bonnie
> I smoked for three years. Back in those days if you were a nurse, you smoked. I quite after Jim and I married. So glad I did.
> 
> Sonja, sounds like flu. Get in touch with Dr ASAP and get some antibiotics on board and push fluids.


Actually antibiotics are useless for flu if it is flu- antibiotics only work against bacetria not virus's. However push fluids whatever it is. Any doctor giving antibiotics routinely for flu is not worth his/her weight in gold. Does nothing to speed up recovery from flu and helps in the development of bugs like MRSA. (note routinely I'm not talking about those with major conditions already when a different approach may -and only may- be appropriate)

ANd now off to bed. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## angelam

RookieRetiree said:


> We'll make a party out of just about anything and use any excuse to get together!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

Jeanette, he said he did not officially document pneumonia but it most probably was and was in the process of healing though lower left lobe does not look good at the moment.

The cough medicine has stopped the cough, but it has kept me wide awake all night. Tomorrow we go to Jackson for our eye appointments, out to eat, to see American Sniper, and to Sams.

Thursday evening we have to go to a deacons supper at church, so no time to lie around for sure.

Wednesday I plan to make a simple casserole and rest the rest of the day. Maybe Fri and Saturday will rest too.

One of my socks is up to the stretchy bind off. I have to knit the other one's leg. Then BO and take a picture. So excited about this pair of socks.


----------



## Bulldog

page 94..off to rest for tomorrow. I will probably have tons of pages waiting on me.


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> A quick note to let you guys know that I am home and everythiIng went ok. Pretty drugged up so I will ttyl. Luv, AZ


I've been thinking of you, Sandi!! And, of course,praying for quick healing and little pain!! Thanks for letting us know you're home!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> With the huge snowstorm expected on the east coast of the US, many areas are shutting down roads, airports, train systems. I think it is better than having people stranded out in this weather or hurt.
> 
> Sandi...So glad you are home and things went well. Rest up these next few days.
> 
> For all of you who are fighting this illness going around, you are in my prayers. It has been a tough time for so many to shake off this respitory illness.
> 
> I hope the Corolla Horses will be okay with this storm coming through.


The horses have their thick winter coats on. I doubt they'll get much snow from this storm. They're farther south than I am and we just got a dusting on the grass.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> As long as many of us are hunkered down and staying inside due to snow, cold, heat or illness --- I thought we could enjoy a tea party story.


So cute and loved the picture!! Nice to have something to bring a smile when I'm on so early!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is beautiful.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Here's the poncho.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311482-1.html


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> David has finally had the packs removed from the sinuses in his forehead- and is already feeling much better for it.


Wonderful news...I'm not surprised he feels better. All that pressure is gone!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm using 1 strand but it is a very thick rug yarn.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Are you using one strand or two?


----------



## jknappva

StellaK said:


> Dawn, I am so sorry your mom is inconsiderated like that. My mom and dad both used to make comments about my weight that hurt so now I have a stigma about it. Jim chides me all the time about it. It is hard to remove hurtful things from one's memories.
> I do not have good memories from my childhood either. I was always told that I was "too fat"even when I weighed 105 lbs. I have lived my adult life by remembering how my parents did things and then doing the opposite. That has worked pretty well. My parents were bigoted and always worried about what öther people would say"."As an artist, I have fought for my rights for self-expression. And I try my best to stay away from "downer"people. StellaK


My dear Stella, I so admire you for being your own person. I'm one of the lucky ones who had a mother who was always supportive. Although she worried about the fact that I was overweight growing up, she never belittled me. And when I was an adult and did lose weight, she worried that I'd lose too much!
I would love it if you could post pictures of some of your art work!! I remember you mentioning making jewelry.
Junek


----------



## KateB

AZ - Glad to hear the op is over Sandi, and I hope you'll feel better really quickly. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh

So glad you are feeling a little better this morning. Hope it continues to improve. Maybe put some Vicks under your nose to relieve the congestion.


Swedenme said:


> Good morning everyone just starting to get light here . Last night I felt like something the cat dragged in as they say here . This morning feel a little better , I slept surprisingly well which is unusual for me even when I'm not feeling ill . I opened the bedroom window to let some cold air in , laid down then it was morning . Wish I could do that every night . Now if I could just un block my nose enough to breath .
> AZ I'm glad you are home after your operation . Hope you start to feel better soon
> Angelam I'm not to sure about this 2nd series of Broadchurch either . I think they should have just left it as a one off .
> Thank you to all of you who admired my hat . I have knit some booties to go with it . Going to put it in my donations box
> NanaCaren I'm learning myself to crochet . I'm left handed was hoping to learn right handed like I did with knitting but no the hook just feels better in my left hand. I hope one day to say yes I can crochet too . That made me smile as I am having a hard time learning . Not as comfortable with crochet as I am with knitting


----------



## Gweniepooh

Not usually up early enough or awake enough if I am up to see the sunrise but this morning it was so vibrate one couldn't help but notice it. Took these looking off my front porch....red sky at morning, sailors take warning....


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> My asst living friend for whom I asked prayers has passed peacefully. I am sad but relieved. At least she is not in pain now. Thank you for all your prayers. This is such a good group.


I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope she had an easy passing. But as you say, she's no longer in pain. Sometimes it's a very real blessing!!
I'll pray for comfort for you, her family and friends!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> I knew they once believed it to have helath benefits- but didn't know it was good for nausea! These days it just seems so terrible.


I doubt if smoking made big difference. I had Sunday School teacher whose Dr recommended her smoking menthol cigarettes for asthma when she was barely in her teens!!! Hard now to believe these things. And during WW II, the government put Lucky Strike cigarettes in every soldier's pack along with MRE's!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ooooooo...I could be a snitch couldn't I Betty! Sam....please tell Heidi. I wouldn't take any chance if I were you. You've had your visit already to the health spa.


Bulldog said:


> Sam, please tell Heidi and let her help you. I think Gwen has her phone number?
> 
> Carol, when we got AT&T, we got the Hallmark channel. Shortly after they discontinued their contract. I have been so flustered ever since. Wouldn't you know The Cedar Cove series of Debbie Macomber is on that channel. Might have to put that on a list.


----------



## jknappva

StellaK said:


> I iron nothing. If I accidentally buy something that needs ironing; it goes in the donate box after the first washing.


I'm not sure my iron still works!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I learned a couple of hours ago that it is better if I use the stairs to come up on my porch rather than try to step up at the other end. not sure how it happened but I ended up on the ground when I tried it after dinner. have about a six inch tear on left leg and a one inch tear on my right thump - right at the upper knuckle. lots of blood but it is all stopped now - I am going to live - Heidi will have a cow - don't think I will tell her for a few days.
> 
> had some of Heidi's chili for dinner - three bowls - very good. --- sam


Sam, don't you dare go without telling Heidi about tearing your leg. And, please!!! go to the dr. You don't want it to get infected and you may need stitches!!! Of course, going this morning, he wouldn't be able to put in stitches. You need to take better care of yourself!!!
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## vabchnonnie

Good Morning to All- Been up and down since 4AM, believe I'm up for the day. Beautiful out - snoooooow, but just covering the grassy areas. Parking lot and walkways seem clear. I'll be going out soon with my puppy, will let you know if icy. Who remembers the days of the week when we had our chores such as; Monday - wash day, Tuesday - ironing, etc. I don't even remember them all. Back soon


----------



## Gweniepooh

TTYL....off to knit a bit.


----------



## jknappva

I'm so glad you finally went to the Dr. You waited way too long. 
I hate to say it, but, I'm with Gwen. If talking does no good with your grand-daughter, a pop in the mouth when she starts mouthing off would go a long way.
If one of my children or anyone else treated me like that, they would have had to answer to my DH. He was different than your Jim. That grand-daughter would be out the door so fast, her behind would leave skid marks on the porch!!
Sorry for the rant but there's no excuse!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> My dear Stella, there's usually someone on here most of the time. This Tea Party is my social network. I'm in a wheelchair and it's difficult for me to get out so my friends are right here.
> We'd love to hear from you more often.
> Hugs,
> Junek
> 
> And what a friend you are to us, dear June


Thank you, sweet Betty. Are you feeling better after getting all your medicine??
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Not usually up early enough or awake enough if I am up to see the sunrise but this morning it was so vibrate one couldn't help but notice it. Took these looking off my front porch....red sky at morning, sailors take warning....


But very lovely! Thanks Gwen- we've not had much colour for a while.


----------



## Lurker 2

vabchnonnie said:


> Good Morning to All- Been up and down since 4AM, believe I'm up for the day. Beautiful out - snoooooow, but just covering the grassy areas. Parking lot and walkways seem clear. I'll be going out soon with my puppy, will let you know if icy. Who remembers the days of the week when we had our chores such as; Monday - wash day, Tuesday - ironing, etc. I don't even remember them all. Back soon


I had a neighbour who lived to that rule- my Mum was a bit more relaxed.


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Not usually up early enough or awake enough if I am up to see the sunrise but this morning it was so vibrate one couldn't help but notice it. Took these looking off my front porch....red sky at morning, sailors take warning....


Wow, Gwen that's some sunrise! Wonderful photos, thanks


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a neighbour who lived to that rule- my Mum was a bit more relaxed.


I think having a regular routine was what kept my Mom sane...all that work on the farm and doing it day by day broke it up into somewhat manageable chunks....but then there was always something to throw a monkey wrench in the works...someone sick, planting or harvest time where extra workers needed to be fed, animals being born, etc. But Saturday was always baking day, Monday was washing, Tuesday was ironing, Wednesday was vacuuming, Thursday was scouring bathrooms and kitchen and Fridays were picking up, dusting, banking, grocery shopping, etc. Sundays were definitely needed as a day of rest and other than Sunday dinner (at noon after Mass) Mom would put her feet up and read the latest Readers Digest Book collection. After we moved off the farm, it wasn't so routine --- except for Sundays which stayed the same until everyone was gone out on their own. After that, she ate out whenever possible!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Not usually up early enough or awake enough if I am up to see the sunrise but this morning it was so vibrate one couldn't help but notice it. Took these looking off my front porch....red sky at morning, sailors take warning....


Good morning Gwen! Absolutely stunning photos, thanks for sharing :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://blog.thebreastcancersite.com/healthy-recipe-frittata/#wzFPigeoBtj6t3jG.97

I have this in the oven -- I did add some low fat cheese and milk plus some onion and green pepper, garlic & crushed red pepper to make it more of a crustless quiche. It smells wonderful and it's very veggie---only enough egg/milk/cheese custard to hold it together.

Has anyone tried egg beaters? Many of the recipes call for the egg substitute and being a farmer's daughter, I am more than skeptical about them.


----------



## jheiens

Betty, my older grandsons were 8 and 10 years old when they and their mom moved in with us. They had not lived near us, much less with us, before and had many adjustments to make--school, church, community, as well as the household ''rules'' and foods prepared.

It took a deal of patience and repetitions of everything before they got them into their heads and believed that I meant what I said. They were not belligerent but they were unused to having those expectations placed on them. BUT they were still expected to follow the ''rules'' and carry their share of the extra burdens they created by being here--whether they wanted to do them or even to be here. I wasn't their hired help and I didn't expect them to be such for me.

After all the years of cooking for DH and then for Tim and his needs I was uncomfortable with their expressions about foods they didn't know; they learned to eat what was served (unless they just truly couldn't face it), and to clean up after themselves. They did the dishes every night after dinner. When they began to bicker at one another, their mother decided to separate them and each could do the washing up on separate nights. They alternated cleaning the full- and half baths because they were the ones who were splattering when they used them--not me. They straightened their rooms, took our trash, etc.

Their mom worked full time and so did Tim's. The young women contributed proportionally to the expenses of things used by all of us--foods. utilities, expenses of the house. They paid their own bills and DH and I paid for everything else. 

When they became tall enough to work at the island cooktop, I taught them how to prepare and cook simple things and for a time we thought the younger one might want to be a chef. I didn't want them to go through life thinking that they couldn't take at least minimal care of themselves. They learned to sort and do their own laundry, too.

There was flexibility in all of the ''rules'' to accommodate circumstances, of course. They still know that Grandma still loves them.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Not usually up early enough or awake enough if I am up to see the sunrise but this morning it was so vibrate one couldn't help but notice it. Took these looking off my front porch....red sky at morning, sailors take warning....


What a glorious sunrise. Thanks for sharing that beauty, Gwen!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> Good Morning to All- Been up and down since 4AM, believe I'm up for the day. Beautiful out - snoooooow, but just covering the grassy areas. Parking lot and walkways seem clear. I'll be going out soon with my puppy, will let you know if icy. Who remembers the days of the week when we had our chores such as; Monday - wash day, Tuesday - ironing, etc. I don't even remember them all. Back soon


Hope you don't find any ice, Sharon. Our parking lots just look wet. But it's sure not going to get very warm today or tomorrow.
Give that puppy an ear scratch and head rub from me!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I think having a regular routine was what kept my Mom sane...all that work on the farm and doing it day by day broke it up into somewhat manageable chunks....but then there was always something to throw a monkey wrench in the works...someone sick, planting or harvest time where extra workers needed to be fed, animals being born, etc. But Saturday was always baking day, Monday was washing, Tuesday was ironing, Wednesday was vacuuming, Thursday was scouring bathrooms and kitchen and Fridays were picking up, dusting, banking, grocery shopping, etc. Sundays were definitely needed as a day of rest and other than Sunday dinner (at noon after Mass) Mom would put her feet up and read the latest Readers Digest Book collection. After we moved off the farm, it wasn't so routine --- except for Sundays which stayed the same until everyone was gone out on their own. After that, she ate out whenever possible!!


Being on a small holding and with far fewer children, Mum kept up with the sheep and then Cattle relatively easily- she was the farmer rather than my dad, but she also maintained a wonderfully productive vegetable garden and orchard. Very involved with Cubs and Scouts, this usually at weekends- so Pop took over the Sunday roast- done to a very exact timetable. I looked after the dogs she boarded to large extent, my brothers became responsible for the milking, and the cows generally. In later years Mum was more into Market Gardening. Until she had her stroke she kept herself in pocket money selling tomatoes and lettuces from her greenhouse, and the excess from the eggs from the few hens that she kept. In between she had taught Leatherwork, spinning, Weaving, and dyeing, first of all at night classes and then from home.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I was thinking of you and all the beautiful photos you've shared when taking it. 


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Gwen! Absolutely stunning photos, thanks for sharing :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vabchnonnie

jknappva said:


> Hope you don't find any ice, Sharon. Our parking lots just look wet. But it's sure not going to get very warm today or tomorrow.
> Give that puppy an ear scratch and head rub from me!!
> Junek


June- NO ICE, just wet, a real nice walk, trees are lovely. Can you see some from where you are?
A little history on my puppy. She was an abused dog tied to the door handle of the Norfolk SPCA on a cold wet Monday morning, fully covered with mats, burrs etc. She had a terrible infected mouth. Believe she was in line for-the gas tank. I had to really convince the workers she was the one I wanted...Long story short: she was spayed (law), had surgery at the same time on her mouth,very infected gums, lost many teeth etc.
After all this I knew her vet bill would be huge...$75.00, what a blessing. There are several grants, organizations etc. that will help for seniors adopting senior dogs vet thought she was about 8-10 years old. Last Oct I had her 1 year so decided she was 10 years old. She is a miniature shiz tsu, from her neck to tail about 15", real short legs, blonde. So loving.

What's no your agenda for today, besides our visits on here? Do you have WIP like most of us.

I, too live in senior housing.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> I was thinking of you and all the beautiful photos you've shared when taking it.


Thank you haven't had many colourful sunrises or sunsets for that matter. The ones I have seen I've been driving.


----------



## Gweniepooh

When my DD with her 5 lived with us that was how we did things. Everyone helped out. The only child that didn't "like" ( which is a relative term) having chores was my step daughter when she was growing up. Her mom's home had no rules & chores; she was allowed to do whatever. Not a cooperative relationship between the two homes and we had primary custody so it caused quite a riff. DD's children were taught from day 1 in their own home that everyone pitched in so it was a natural transition when they moved in with us. Back in their own home now again and everyone still cooperates and 3 of the 5 are teens.


jheiens said:


> Betty, my older grandsons were 8 and 10 years old when they and their mom moved in with us. They had not lived near us, much less with us, before and had many adjustments to make--school, church, community, as well as the household ''rules'' and foods prepared.
> 
> It took a deal of patience and repetitions of everything before they got them into their heads and believed that I meant what I said. They were not belligerent but they were unused to having those expectations placed on them. BUT they were still expected to follow the ''rules'' and carry their share of the extra burdens they created by being here--whether they wanted to do them or even to be here. I wasn't their hired help and I didn't expect them to be such for me.
> 
> After all the years of cooking for DH and then for Tim and his needs I was uncomfortable with their expressions about foods they didn't know; they learned to eat what was served (unless they just truly couldn't face it), and to clean up after themselves. They did the dishes every night after dinner. When they began to bicker at one another, their mother decided to separate them and each could do the washing up on separate nights. They alternated cleaning the full- and half baths because they were the ones who were splattering when they used them--not me. They straightened their rooms, took our trash, etc.
> 
> Their mom worked full time and so did Tim's. The young women contributed proportionally to the expenses of things used by all of us--foods. utilities, expenses of the house. They paid their own bills and DH and I paid for everything else.
> 
> When they became tall enough to work at the island cooktop, I taught them how to prepare and cook simple things and for a time we thought the younger one might want to be a chef. I didn't want them to go through life thinking that they couldn't take at least minimal care of themselves. They learned to sort and do their own laundry, too.
> 
> There was flexibility in all of the ''rules'' to accommodate circumstances, of course. They still know that Grandma still loves them.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gwen, beautiful sunrise photos.
Betty, I'm glad you got in to see the doctor & hope you are feeling better soon.
Sounds like the" Blizzard of the century" never really materialized, thanks goodness but lots of panic. Some areas still got enough snow I'm sure.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I would love to have a greenhouse. It is easy to see that you acquired many of your talents from your mom. I know you've mentioned Bronwen's sewing talents and imagine she takes after you in that regard. Keep the talent moving from generation to generation.


Lurker 2 said:


> Being on a small holding and with far fewer children, Mum kept up with the sheep and then Cattle relatively easily- she was the farmer rather than my dad, but she also maintained a wonderfully productive vegetable garden and orchard. Very involved with Cubs and Scouts, this usually at weekends- so Pop took over the Sunday roast- done to a very exact timetable. I looked after the dogs she boarded to large extent, my brothers became responsible for the milking, and the cows generally. In later years Mum was more into Market Gardening. Until she had her stroke she kept herself in pocket money selling tomatoes and lettuces from her greenhouse, and the excess from the eggs from the few hens that she kept. In between she had taught Leatherwork, spinning, Weaving, and dyeing, first of all at night classes and then from home.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Yes they are. Three Shetland Sheepdogs Mickaela, Mac Callum and MacKinley. I recently lost my MacKenzie after 15 years. Mickaela is a sable and the boys are tri-colour.



thewren said:


> are those your dogs trish? --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is -15c/5f at 10:31. The contractors are working on flooring today. The tile was put down yesterday, hot tub is in place once again. Busy day today cleaning dust once again. 

Today's coffee

Healing thoughts to those in need. Hugs for everyone


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -15c/5f at 10:31. The contractors are working on flooring today. The tile was put down yesterday, hot tub is in place once again. Busy day today cleaning dust once again.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need. Hugs for everyone


The pedi is great...I need to do that!! Is that a slab of ham on the breakfast plate -- or a slab of scrapple? Sure does look yummy.

I just had a small piece of the breakfast frittata (or whatever you want to call it)...and it is very good. The crushed red pepper and garlic powder was necessary to flavor the eggs and tons of veggies.


----------



## vabchnonnie

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -15c/5f at 10:31. The contractors are working on flooring today. The tile was put down yesterday, hot tub is in place once again. Busy day today cleaning dust once again.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need. Hugs for everyone


Beautiful "Brit" breakfast, may I join you.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Not usually up early enough or awake enough if I am up to see the sunrise but this morning it was so vibrate one couldn't help but notice it. Took these looking off my front porch....red sky at morning, sailors take warning....


Both pix would be marvelous colorways for yarn!!

Made French toast for breakfast and now have regular syrup everywhere. What I get for not using the fruit syrup!

Someone on here asked opinions on glue to hold Velcro to her bead weaving--a post on digest talked about Wellhold (might have been Willhold) and said it would glue beads to metal. Also mentioned E6000. I've used Quick Grip to glue things to glass. And I want to know what you decided and why.


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> Vent away, you are absolutely correct, she should be doing what you require of her at the very least, if not a little more. I told Carly that I'm getting a refundable ticket for her to come this summer, so that if she isn't doing what she needs to at home and is giving mom backtalk and smart mouthing the way she has been, I'll have it canceled and refunded and she won't be coming at all. I hope that the threat carries some weight, but her mom pretty much just threatens and doesn't carry through, hard to chop the head off the monster after she created it herself. But on a good note, Carly is on the A-B honor roll this quarter, she's good everywhere except with her mom.
> I hope that you are able to get through to your granddaughter somehow, and that she is able to start living at home very soon, you really don't need the added stress.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kaye, you hit the nail on the head. Neither parent follows through with any of the punishment they place. She always talks them out of it. She makes good grades and is a beautiful girl and sweet as can be when not being sarcastic and rebellious. My beautician tells me her son is having the same problems with his daughter (who has classed with Carley).


I even got Carly a Paypal student card to use as positive reinforcement, I put $25 on it every two weeks, and I made her mom agree that if I got her one, mom would not let her use it if behavior is not appropriate, I keep telling her to take it away if she needs to, that that was the whole point of getting the card, but unfortunately Roseanne doesn't tell me that she's behaving badly until it's over the top, or after she's already been allowed to spend her money, otherwise I'd put a hold on her card and she wouldn't be able to use it. It's really hard to counter act the not following through by parents. And if I call to see if she's behaving, mom says "she's not too bad lately". :roll:


----------



## budasha

I'm 50 pages behind so I'm trying to catch up and have probably missed a lot of posts. Hope none of you are snowed in. The news has been on about how bad this is going to be along the lakes. We've had a few inches but nothing like our northern friends are experiencing.

Best wishes going out for those of you who are under the weather, hope you feel better soon.

I did see the photo of Tami's husband and son. Two very handsome men. Off to read more.


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> My dear Betty, it sounds like your grand-daughter should have had a good spanking years ago. Whether the house sells or not, I'd sent her disrespectful self back home to her mother and let her deal with it.
> You have every reason to rant.
> Hugs, dear one!
> Junek
> 
> I would June it is not just me making the decisions. And I am afraid feelings would be hurt making strained relations worse. All I can do is pray for her and me.


Prayer can move mountains, so there is always hope. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Kansas g-ma said:


> My asst living friend for whom I asked prayers has passed peacefully. I am sad but relieved. At least she is not in pain now. Thank you for all your prayers. This is such a good group.


{{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> And all because I decided to bring my ironing over! :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Caren, the breakfast looks wonderful but the toes are very glamorous :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> I couldn't have home schooled either even though I was actually a Primary (5 - 12 yrs old) teacher, as it was often difficult to convince DS#1 that I knew what I was talking about. I can remember one huge argument over a maths question and I ended up writing in his homework jotter that I couldn't convince him that he was wrong and I was right.....his teacher did! :lol:


LOL!!! When Christopher was little (ADHD) he said that I should be a teacher, I raised my eyebrows and asking him, in a classroom full of children just like you? He thought about that for about a half a second and said maybe not, that would make me crazy and I'd glue kids to the ceiling by their feet. LOL (Marla always threatened to glue his feet to the ceiling when he was little). :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

Normaedern said:


> I was a music teacher and I once got 11/10 for DS's music homework. There was a note that said "well done to your Mum" :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## budasha

Poledra65 said:


> I love to iron, used to do it after work to relax, worked better than a drink.


Never liked ironing much. Used to do all the ironing when mom was working and I hated it, particularly my brother's shirts. I needed to do some this week but I couldn't find my iron. Don't know if I packed it or if I sold it. I still have a few boxes to unpack so it could still be in hiding.

I ordered a clothes rack from Costco and put it together (several times :roll: ) I'd just get to the top and realize I forgot the rails for the rod. Had to take it apart and start again. Had the shelves on wrong too. Finally, I got it done. My brother put straps on so that it wouldn't fall forward. This is going to be great for my out-of-season clothes.


----------



## Poledra65

Betty, you really did catch it, glad you got to the doc and are on meds, now for some well deserved rest and to get back to a much healthier feeling.


----------



## Swedenme

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Yes they are. Three Shetland Sheepdogs Mickaela, Mac Callum and MacKinley. I recently lost my MacKenzie after 15 years. Mickaela is a sable and the boys are tro-colour.


Your dogs are beautiful .Are they really well behaved . I couldn't imagine having 3 dogs . 1 is enough for me . I have an Alaskan malamute who I'm sure thinks she is a tiny puppy . If she isn't running everywhere she is trying to squeeze into places that are way to small but she is very loving


----------



## budasha

Pup lover said:


> had a busy day getting housework done and cooking done for the week. My mom stopped by yesterday first time we have seen each other for a week or a week and a half since Ive been sick. We have talked on the phone or emailed though. She called me this morning and said that she'd been thinking of me since she saw me yesterday and wanted to know if I have any water pills to take as "you look really puffy your either retaining a ton of water or youve gained weight" I'll admit I may have put on a couple of pounds since the beginning of winter and with the holidays etc. Ive tried to be good about watching what I eat. I havent been exercising per se as just getting used to working 5 days a week and the activity that goes with the job of walking all over the school numerous times a day has been exercise enough so far, especially with being sick. I guess it just hurt my feelings for her to say that. She doesnt have any tact, she just blurts things out however they are in her head. Ive seen her do it to other people also. She told me a couple of weeks ago that she didn't get my kids anything for Christmas because she doesnt have the relationship with them that she would like to. Whose fault is that? And what am I supposed to do about that? We go through periods where we get along well and then we have times when she just seems to irritate and frustrate me at every turn.
> 
> Sorry for whinning and crying to you all. Hope that all are doing well and/or improving.
> 
> Sandi will be thinking of you tomorrow with your surgery.
> 
> Hugs and prayers


Hope you are feeling better. Too bad that your mom doesn't have a good relationship with your kids but she could make an effort. Has she ever given them a gift at Christmas? My MIL was also tactless and never gave a thought to how hurtful her words could be. I know how you feel.


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> Stella and Sam, I didn't word this right. Jim chided me all the time about letting what they said get to me. He has never ever said a word about my weight and I have been all sizes, but the world looks on outward appearance. Everywhere I worked I have always been the oldest and fattest. When I went into training I was in a size sixteen, then dropped to a size eight. After Angie came I fluctuated between a ten and twelve my entire work life. Ater retiring it has slowly plummeted and I am back to a sixteen. It depresses me to no end.


It's true that the world looks at the outside, but as David said, no man wants to be poked by pointy bones and have to worry about breaking something because there isn't proper padding. lol Would I love to be a size 6, well yah, the clothes are cuter when they are smaller, but then baby clothes are downright adorable. lol But I do get depressed about it at times too, I exercise but it is sooooo hard to lose weight. Maybe we have extra padding as we get older to keep us from damaging ourselves so much when we land on said padding. I'm a 16 too right now.


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> I assure you I would not be frogging that- close it after for sure.
> 
> Margaret, you have made my day~
> 
> whoever is drinking wine and ironing and cooking, I am sure there is something I could find to do....dishes maybe
> 
> Bonnie, you will be a wonderful teacher. I plan to take it in the future. Too many skillets now


You can be moral support, sit with your feet up, relax, knit, and chat away. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> I did not post about my hand until now. I fell bringing groceries inside bruised my arm and my wrist is has been pretty sore. I have my brace on until at least the end of February.
> Good night sweet dreams.


February will be here soon and you can take that brace off.


----------



## budasha

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will try to st a photo of what I did yesterday at quilting I finished the top for a baby quilt, still have to add backing & made a folded star hot pad. The hot pad was pretty time consuming but I like it & think I will try to make some more for gifts for next Christmas.


Your hot pad is very pretty.


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -15c/5f at 10:31. The contractors are working on flooring today. The tile was put down yesterday, hot tub is in place once again. Busy day today cleaning dust once again.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need. Hugs for everyone


Couldn't face your breakfast just now but I sure wish I could put my hand in and grab that coffee Lovely nail varnish was it really soothing getting the pedi?


----------



## budasha

jknappva said:


> Since Grantchester is on PBS, perhaps it's not yet on your public broadcasting station...I guess they have different schedules in different areas.
> Junek


I believe it came on after Downton Abbey. Now I'm sorry that I didn't stay up to watch it.


----------



## budasha

jknappva said:


> Guess they assume you've paid it since it's included in the personal property bill. If you're stopped for a traffic violation, of course, it would show up in their computer.
> Junek


I didn't realize it was on your property bill. Ours is paid annually on your birthday.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Not usually up early enough or awake enough if I am up to see the sunrise but this morning it was so vibrate one couldn't help but notice it. Took these looking off my front porch....red sky at morning, sailors take warning....


Just gorgeous!!


----------



## budasha

Bulldog said:


> Got up at seven and got showere and put makeup on. I called Drs office at eight and it is now nine. If I don't hear from them soon, I will go to MEA. I am so tired of being sick and not feeling well.
> 
> Jim has a seasoned roast in the crockpot and we are having pulled pork sandwiches with a salad. Easy on me. He has been so sweet but hears all the coughing and gurgling sounds, so knows I am sick.
> I am afraid I lost my cool yesterday on the phone with my daughter. My granddaughter who lives here does absolutely nothing to help around the house. All I have ever asked her to do is keep her room cleaned and keep walmart bags in her garbage cans (if she doesn't I have to wash out all sorts of who knows what) I emptied all the garbage yesterday (her job) and found no bags in ea of her two baskets..all had to be washed. Mold and hair in the shower, toothpaste all in her sink, and I can't even describe the tolilet. Now I could do this bathroom but we give her free room and board and very good meals, we pick her up and transport her to whatever and pick her up again. Am I wrong to expect a little responsibility from her. She is 16 and I am 69. She backtalks us and lies to us...I pray every day that their house sells and she can go back home with family. I am so tired of all her drama. 'Please forgive my rant....just let my barriers down due to not feeling good. Guess I best get off her and get my clothes on. I am giving them till noon and if I have not heard from them will just go to MEA.
> I Love You to The Moon And Back, Betty


I hope you do go to MEA. This has been hanging on too long. Sweet of your DH to help you with meals. Your granddaughter is very inconsiderate. Can't her mother give her a good talking to? You and your DH are being very kind to give her shelter while their home is up for sale. She should be thankful.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -15c/5f at 10:31. The contractors are working on flooring today. The tile was put down yesterday, hot tub is in place once again. Busy day today cleaning dust once again.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need. Hugs for everyone


YUMMO!!!! 
Great pedi, I need one so badly, I think I'll just do a pamper day soon and get my hair which is in bad need of a cut and color, and a manicure and pedicure all the same day. Maybe for Valentines day.


----------



## budasha

marking my place at page 66


----------



## Poledra65

budasha said:


> Never liked ironing much. Used to do all the ironing when mom was working and I hated it, particularly my brother's shirts. I needed to do some this week but I couldn't find my iron. Don't know if I packed it or if I sold it. I still have a few boxes to unpack so it could still be in hiding.
> 
> I ordered a clothes rack from Costco and put it together (several times :roll: ) I'd just get to the top and realize I forgot the rails for the rod. Had to take it apart and start again. Had the shelves on wrong too. Finally, I got it done. My brother put straps on so that it wouldn't fall forward. This is going to be great for my out-of-season clothes.


My iron bit the dust, it was several years old and the cat had knocked in on the floor a few times, but one day it just up and quit. Marla had bought a brand new one, but decided she will never iron so I may as well take it. 
Great idea on the clothes rack, especially the straps to keep it from falling forward. I have two of the cloth closets that have the zipper doors in them, down in the basement for my clothes, I had to buy new ones as the cat, decided to claw holes in the old one and climb in to sleep, and pulled it over once. Now they are covered in Aluminum foil with duck tape. lol 2 months down and know claw marks. YAY, now if I start hearing voices from another planet, we know it's my tin foil picking up alien communications. lolol


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> Has anyone tried egg beaters? Many of the recipes call for the egg substitute and being a farmer's daughter, I am more than skeptical about them.


We have used them, and they're mostly egg whites with some other stuff thrown in to make the consistency the same as whole eggs--no longer use them and don't think I would again (their main selling point is the lack of yolk, for people with cholesterol issues). In cooking, I noticed no difference, though.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:


> We have used them, and they're mostly egg whites with some other stuff thrown in to make the consistency the same as whole eggs--no longer use them and don't think I would again (their main selling point is the lack of yolk, for people with cholesterol issues). In cooking, I noticed no difference, though.


If I remember correctly, the latest on egg yolks and cholesterol is that eggs in moderation do not affect MOST people's cholesterol that much. I always worry about what they are adding and what it is doing to my body.


----------



## iamsam

did you know today is National Chocolate Cake Day? --- sam

Cook's Country Chocolate Blackout Cake
Serves 10 to 12

Ingredients

Pudding:

1-1/4 cup granulated sugar
¼ cup cornstarch
½ teaspoon salt
2 cups half&half
1 cup whole milk
6 ounces unsweetened chocolate, chopped
2 teaspoons vanilla extract

Cake Layers:

8 tablespoons (1 stick) unsalted butter, plus extra for greasing pans 
1-1/2 cups all-purpose flour, plus extra for dusting pans 
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
3/4 cup Dutch-processed cocoa 
1 cup brewed coffee 
1 cup buttermilk 
1 cup packed light brown sugar 
1 cup granulated sugar 
2 large eggs 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Cooking Instructions

Be sure to give the pudding and the cake enough time to cool or you'll end up with runny pudding and gummy cake. Serves 10 to 12

1. For the pudding: Whisk sugar, cornstarch, salt, half-and-half, and milk in large saucepan. Set pan over medium heat. Add chocolate and whisk constantly until chocolate melts and mixture begins to bubble, 2 to 4 minutes. Stir in vanilla and transfer pudding to large bowl. Place plastic wrap directly on surface of pudding and refrigerate until cold, at least 4 hours or up to 1 day.

2. For the cake layers: Adjust oven rack to middle position and heat oven to 325 degrees F. Butter and flour two 8-inch cake pans. Whisk flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt in bowl.

3. Melt butter in large saucepan over medium heat. Stir in cocoa and cook until fragrant, about 1 minute. Off heat, whisk in coffee, buttermilk, and sugars until dissolved. Whisk in eggs and vanilla, then slowly whisk in flour mixture.

4. Divide batter evenly between prepared pans and bake until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean, 30 to 35 minutes. Cool layers in pans 15 minutes, then invert onto wire rack. Cool to room temperature, at least 1 hour.

5. To assemble the cake: Cut each cake in half horizontally. Crumble one cake layer into medium crumbs and set aside. Place one cake layer on serving platter or cardboard round. Spread 1 cup pudding over cake layer and top with another layer. Repeat with 1 cup pudding and last cake layer. Spread remaining pudding evenly over top and sides of cake. Sprinkle cake crumbs evenly over top and sides of cake, pressing lightly to adhere crumbs. Serve. Cake can be refrigerated for up to 2 days.

http://www.chefscatalog.com/recipe/detail/790-cooks-country-chocolate-blackout-cake


----------



## iamsam

maybe papaw needs a come to jesus talk. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Betty I am so sorry you still aren't well. I am glad you will either see the doctor or go to MEA. Per your granddaughter not help....she needs a come to Jesus talk immediately. I would quit being her taxi and if necessary she can find her own meals until she starts helping out. Her mom also needs to take her to task. You and Jim should not be back talked to either. I'm afraid (though I'm not big on corporal punishment) I would pop her in the mouth. I will pray for intervention with her and quickly. Does she have a clue how grateful she should be to you for providing her a home. Does her mom realize? This just angers me that the brat is behaving this way.
> Bulldog wrote:
> 
> Thank you, dear friend, I called the office at 8 this morning and left work on the nurses recorder that I needed to see someone and why. By eleven I was feeling so bad and called her back and told her I couldn't wait any longer and was going to MEA. My BP was 175/75 Dr Show asked me to tell him everything that has happened I told him it started the 21st of Dec and proceeded to tell him details. He had blood drawn, a chest xray and xray of his sinuses
> Diagnosis. URI, chronic sinusitis, bronchitis, and probable pneumonia in the stage of recovery. He said the sinuses had quite a bit of congestion in them and the lower left lobe of the lung was congested. He gave me a shot of Rocephin and Celestone...a prescription for Ceflin,Claritin D, and a cough med with hydrocodone. He wants me on antibiotis for 20 days. So Linda get yourself to a Dr and get antibiotics on board, Don't let it get this far. Her Mom is in full agreement and had talked to her repeatedly but she continues to do her thing no matter what any of us say or fo.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I would love to have a greenhouse. It is easy to see that you acquired many of your talents from your mom. I know you've mentioned Bronwen's sewing talents and imagine she takes after you in that regard. Keep the talent moving from generation to generation.


She set out deliberately to teach me when I was quite young. Alexander was the one who was taught weaving as a youth- because of his carpentry skills. But she honed my spinning. Alastair learned many of her gardening skills, all three of us are gardeners-Bronwen is better than I at most things she takes on, although I was her teacher. Not sure what the DGD is learning, but she draws naturally.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -15c/5f at 10:31. The contractors are working on flooring today. The tile was put down yesterday, hot tub is in place once again. Busy day today cleaning dust once again.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need. Hugs for everyone


Lovely thought having one's feet pampered.


----------



## iamsam

I think it is past time to worry about hurt feelings - let's consider your feelings and what this is doing to your health and daily life - I guess I am just too old and jaded - but I would be making some waves and not little ones. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> My dear Betty, it sounds like your grand-daughter should have had a good spanking years ago. Whether the house sells or not, I'd sent her disrespectful self back home to her mother and let her deal with it.
> You have every reason to rant.
> Hugs, dear one!
> Junek
> 
> I would June it is not just me making the decisions. And I am afraid feelings would be hurt making strained relations worse. All I can do is pray for her and me.


----------



## iamsam

sounds good darowil. thanks for sharing. --- sam



darowil said:


> I have a very easy Apricot Chicken as well but done in the oven.
> 
> *APRICOT CHICKEN*
> Apricot juice
> packet French Onion Soup mix (a powder)
> Chicken pieces
> 
> place chicken in an oven proof bowl. Sprinkle with French Onion Soup then pour apricot juice on (simply cover the chicken). Then cover the bowl with a lid or alfoil. Cook in moderate oven (375F, 180C approx) for 1-1 1/2 hours.
> Serve with rice.
> I have also used a tin of apricots.
> And sometimes I add rice to the chicken if I have plenty of juice so all done at once.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, hope your leg heals quickly.
Sandi, glad surgery went well. Rest and let Alan pamper you.
Betty, healing energy sent your way.
Still coughing but determined to shower, shampoo and get dressed. This is day 9.
It rained again last night. Should be a wonderful wildflower year.
Stella, where did you live on Mojave desert? We are in Ridgecrest, CA.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> If I remember correctly, the latest on egg yolks and cholesterol is that eggs in moderation do not affect MOST people's cholesterol that much. I always worry about what they are adding and what it is doing to my body.


I agree, so many preservatives, etc. Since 85% of cholesterol is manufactured in the liver, your diet doesn't make a huge difference in cholesterol levels. It is pretty much a hereditary thing. It's just like how we were all supposed to quit using butter, now it's been decided butter is better for you than margerine.


----------



## purl2diva

Greetings from Scottsdale, AZ. We arrived here from wintry Wisconsin last week and are looking forward to three months of warmth and sunshine.

Today is the third anniversary of my first posting on the TP when Dave was still in charge. I don't post as often as many but I do keep track during the week and do the happy dance and hugs when appropriate and also prayers for all in need.

I, too, have been the victim of the crud going around. I started a few days after Christmas and tried to deal with it on my own but when I got within a week of getting on the plane, I realized I couldn't do that coughing as I was. (Only had the cough, no fever, chills, etc.) The Dr said I had acute bronchitis bordering on pneumonia. I got an antibiotic, cough medicine with codeine and an inhaler. Now after a month, I have only a little cough and generally feel much better.

I had my six month mammogram at the beginning of January and there is no sign of cancer so that was welcome news. The hormone suppressing drug is giving me no symptoms so that is great as well.

It takes awhile to get settled--so much to buy to fill up the pantry, etc but we are almost there. We are walking every day and soon I will have time to knit!! I would like to do the Dreambird but that means going out to buy yarn(!) as my stash is not here.

The town is buzzing with both the Phoenix Open and the Super Bowl here this week. Have to be careful where we go so as not to get involved in all the traffic.

Hope to be able to participate more--not nearly as busy here as when I am home.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I have a question for the sock experts.
I borrowed the toe up Socks a la Carte book from the librairy.
I decided to make the standard toe with origami heel, page 36-37
I'm ready to do the heel, I tried but frogged it. Somewhere I am missing something,
Rows 1-18 went OK but the turn the heel portion doesn't make sense to me. By my count I do 2 together 18 times, which by my calculations takes away 18 of my 32 stitches. How do I have enough stitches to knit the ever increasing number in each row? 
Am I just being dense?


----------



## sassafras123

Purl, congratulations on negative mammogram.
MariJo, condolences on loss of your friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> I was that way last night - needed help with the five needle socks - then I dropped a stitch on my magic loop but got it fixed - I am getting better with the magic loop - then I wanted to work on Bentley's sweater - I couldn't find the pattern - I just gave up and did nothing. lol --- sam


Hello to all my friends.

Congratulations Sam on mastering magic loop. Quite a feat in my estimation. :thumbup: :thumbup: That's the pits, finally wanting to work on something and not finding the pattern. I try so hard to organize things but then within a very short time I can't find things again. Hope you find that pattern to work on Bentley's sweater and I look forward to seeing it.

I haven't decided how to finish my sock cuffs yet, so doing some research on Lucy Neatby's DVD's and get waylaid with her other tips. My goodness there are a lot of ways to put on beads and I finally had my :idea: moment when watching her clear, concise videos. Now I must get back there and see if I can find the one for finishings for socks.

Quite a productive morning with calling the phone company and finally getting the Mac Security program installed that they sold us and we've been paying for. Seems like when the guy was here doing the phones we assumed it was all done, but apparently we still needed to call and install it ourselves. We've had it for a year and not really had it till today.  

Don't know what is going on but I've not been needing naps lately and have been sleeping 7-8 hrs. more and more often. Still have wake-up nights but having more and more nights of real deep sleep make such a difference in my days productivity and mood.

What a great time we had with this young couple last night for dinner. They are just delightful and such wonderful people and my goodness is she beautiful in such a natural way. Not sure how tall they are but we are the little people when standing next to them. She had her hair down this time and it is quite long and thick. The young man had thyroid cancer but he is doing fantastic with no aftereffects. I imagine his youth helps him and I asked him about his diet growing up and he said his mom was not great with that but when his dad took over the cooking it was sprouts, and all sorts of really nutritious things that he didn't like at all, but that's all there was to eat, so perhaps that helped also, but he looks great.

I'll include some photos of my socks and the beautiful gift I have had from my orchid plants of wonderful blooms. This is the first time the white orchid has bloomed for me in years. I'm thrilled. Another one with tiny buds, and the one just in the water blooming again. I didn't label my orchid water and OH NO, I put it back with the regular distilled water and who knows where it has been used. Maybe even in my Scooba. :shock: That will teach me to label it. If it's in the humidifier, I wonder if I will start blooming??? :XD: :XD: That would be nice. OK, I think I found the orchid food. One bottle that is partly used has more bubbles in it. It isn't distilled water either, I'm just using one of the empty bottles. I think the bubbles are a clue as none of the actual distilled water has any. Phew.


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-317963-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

